# So what do YOU look like?



## MAF

Ok by the suggestion that I make this thread from a few peeps, here we go.  Post a picture of what you look like.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Bah, stupid work computer restrictions, I cant get to my Facebook or Myspace to copy one of my photos over.  

These are from my photobucket.  The first is my "oohh look I can take my picture in a mirror like any other MySpace doof" photo (I used to belong to one of "those" groups on myspace who made fun of others).  The other is of my best appropriate attribute 










Oh, and here's one taken after a canoe race around Tom Sawyer Island in the Magic Kingdom...


----------



## rosiep

Here you go. This a picture of me and the infamous Puma. Puma travels with me wherever I go. Told you I was just a big kid!


----------



## sunnydoozer

Now that is just dissillusioning.  Whenever I read threads on this board, I like to picture ConcKahuna as a parrot pecking away on a small beak sized key-board.


----------



## PghLybrt

Ok here yinz go!  This is me, at ESPN watching my boys (the Pgh Steelers) and of course enjoying one of PA's finest beverages, Yuengling.


----------



## rpmdfw

Here I am in Paris in 2006





Here I am in Rome in 2007





Here I am in 2008 with Scott the day the Tolliver gratduated from Puppy Class.


----------



## MAF

"taken down"


----------



## ConcKahuna

sunnydoozer said:


> Now that is just dissillusioning.  Whenever I read threads on this board, I like to picture ConcKahuna as a parrot pecking away on a small beak sized key-board.



Heh, except the parrot in my avatar is about 3' long from beak to tail, and can crush large walnuts with ease with his massive beak.  He does like to walk on the keyboard when I'm using it though....   

And has anyone ever noticed we have some very attractive people on this forum?  Between the ones who have posted on here, and some of the ones I've met, there are some definite hotties!!


----------



## DearDaisyinDurham

this is an awesome thread!!! these pictures are all great!!!


----------



## RAPstar

just look to your left and there I be!  but just in case!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Here are a few of me.


----------



## RAPstar

I<3EvilQueen said:


>



   I love this pic! Wonderwoman rules!! You're pretty darn cute, BTW!


----------



## padalyn

Well - this is bragging a bit...here I am at Club 33 last summer! (By the way - I HATE having my pic taken...camera adds weigh too much weight!)


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

RAPstar said:


> I love this pic! Wonderwoman rules!! You're pretty darn cute, BTW!



Thanks.  
Now I just need Prince Philip to sweep in and take me away. I have been waiting for a looooooong time.

Maybe I need to be in dire danger before he comes in. Geesh what is it with Princes.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

padalyn said:


> Well - this is bragging a bit...here I am at Club 33 last summer! (By the way - I HATE having my pic taken...camera adds weigh too much weight!)
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> You look fine... especially with that Martini


----------



## RAPstar

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Thanks.
> Now I just need Prince Philip to sweep in and take me away. I have been waiting for a looooooong time.
> 
> Maybe I need to be in dire danger before he comes in. Geesh what is it with Princes.



i know how ya feel. been about 4-ish years for me. heck, i'd even take a disney villain at this point (gaston has always been a lil dreamy..... )


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

MAF said:


> I wanted to take some Disney themed pics, so here two of me w/ my best friends Mickey and Donald...hehe




Disney themed or A&F themed    *kidding*
Great smile btw.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

RAPstar said:


> i know how ya feel. been about 4-ish years for me. heck, i'd even take a disney villain at this point (gaston has always been a lil dreamy..... )



I hear Frolo is available. I'll send him your way.


----------



## RAPstar

I<3EvilQueen said:


> I hear Frolo is available. I'll send him your way.



Frollo?? well, he did have that thing for Esmerelda, so homosexuality can't be far beyond that!


----------



## RAPstar

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Disney themed or A&F themed    *kidding*



took the words out my mouth!


----------



## MAF

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Disney themed or A&F themed    *kidding*
> Great smile btw.



Hey now, don't make fun! *sticks tounge out*  Oh and I'm not waiting for a prince, I AM the prince!  haha j/k  

Edit:  Oh great now I have TWO of you calling me out.  I feel so loved....NOT! haha


----------



## reid_man




----------



## OrlandoMike

Here's me, with a friend at Disneyland!


----------



## RAPstar

MAF said:


> Hey now, don't make fun! *sticks tounge out*  Oh and I'm not waiting for a prince, I AM the prince!  haha j/k
> 
> Edit:  Oh great now I have TWO of you calling me out.  I feel so loved....NOT! haha



lol, it is with love that we tease? has elementary school taught you nothing?  anywho, i do agree with the cute smile comment too!


----------



## Tony-NJ

This is me in St Thomas - on a booze cruise


----------



## ConcKahuna

MAF said:


> Hey now, don't make fun! *sticks tounge out*  Oh and I'm not waiting for a prince, I AM the prince!  haha j/k
> 
> Edit:  Oh great now I have TWO of you calling me out.  I feel so loved....NOT! haha



Hey, you have to pick on the twinkie boys, even the hot ones.  It's a gay rule


----------



## M4travels

Marc and me on the Disney Wonder





And me with one of the girls (the four-legged one!) having fun with the hobby!





Michael


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

M4travels said:


> And me with one of the girls (the four-legged one!) having fun with the hobby!



That skirt of hers leaves me shocked and speachless.


----------



## M4travels

I<3EvilQueen said:


> That skirt of hers leaves me shocked and speachless.


I have to be kind as she did put my girl up, but when I first sent the pic to other dog show folks they, too, gulped when the tomato dress appeared.


----------



## ConcKahuna

M4travels said:


> I have to be kind as she did put my girl up, but when I first sent the pic to other dog show folks they, too, gulped when the tomato dress appeared.



And here I thought she was holding some sort of quilt you had won or something


----------



## rpmdfw

ConcKahuna said:


> And here I thought she was holding some sort of quilt you had won or something



I shudder to think what kind of competition would have THAT as a prize!


----------



## daannzzz

This location was not chosen to insinuate anything. I just like the carving!


----------



## PghLybrt

ConcKahuna said:


> And here I thought she was holding some sort of quilt you had won or something



I was thinking something along those same lines!!!   Wow what an outfit!


----------



## MAF

ConcKahuna said:


> Hey, you have to pick on the twinkie boys, even the hot ones.  It's a gay rule



Twinkie?  I think I might have to kill you...


----------



## insoin

I<3EvilQueen said:


> That skirt of hers leaves me shocked and speachless.



I never noticed the skirt when I first looked at the pic.  I must have blocked it from my mind.


----------



## insoin

daannzzz said:


> This location was not chosen to insinuate anything. I just like the carving!



LOL only in the gay world do we have to say the bear standing behind me does not mean anything.


----------



## insoin

Here are pictures of us:

This is me at the very top of the Luxor Hotel in Las Vegas.  Yes the very top where the light shines out.  A friend of mine used to work there and we got a behind the scenes tour.  I am terrified of heights, and guess how you have to get there.  Climb very tall ladders with nothing below you and the concrete floor.  I was terrified and thus was sweating a lot  






And here is my husband Wes at Christmas last year:






Yes I know he is the cute one


----------



## StormTigger

Me in my Tigger gear w/ plant Stitch!





My partner and me and our Disney counter parts.


----------



## rosiep

I love it!!! Keep the photo's coming. Ladies..I think the men are ahead of us.....Come on now...don't be shy.


----------



## reid_man

insoin said:


> LOL only in the gay world do we have to say the bear stanind behind me does not mean anything.


----------



## MassJester

Max and I (Max is the Jeep)


----------



## RickinNYC

This one was taken after a few cocktails at Pleasure Island about two or three years ago, hence the glazed look:






And this one was taken by a good friend who got us behind the scenes at Festival of the Lion King:






And this is my kid brother and I on Buzz Lightyear:






I'm the one on the left in every pic and Joe is on the right in the first two.


----------



## ConcKahuna

RickinNYC said:


>



Dear lord, it's like there's 2 of you


----------



## RickinNYC

ConcKahuna said:


> Dear lord, it's like there's 2 of you



LOL!

My brother John and I do look alike BUT he's 5'6" and I'm 6'4".  He's Minime.


----------



## jamieandben

ben(in blue) and me(in red) on our last cruise





[/IMG]


----------



## ConcKahuna

Ben looks good with that big smirk!  When I met you guys he was way too serious looking the whole night!

And everyone looks good in these pics, now we just need to see the rest of you.  This thread is just full of hotness


----------



## LukenDC

Here I am with an adorable baby howler monkey that I met in Belize:


----------



## PennyW

I have to say that we are a good looking group of people on this board!   

The wife (Linda, on left) and I in Ptown a couple of years ago ...






The children below (Kylie & Senna) ...


----------



## jamieandben

ConcKahuna said:


> Ben looks good with that big smirk!  When I met you guys he was way too serious looking the whole night!
> 
> And everyone looks good in these pics, now we just need to see the rest of you.  This thread is just full of hotness



When you met Ben he had braces and he would not smile or talk much,
but as of last week there off  
now I'm looking for a way to shut him up again.


----------



## RickinNYC

Here's Bill, the Evil One:


----------



## npmommie

everyone is so good looking on this thread!!! and rosie you hot mama! look at you!
insoin...........i would freak out going to the top of that hotel, it gave me shivers just thinking about it.
i nearly freaked just driving up to the top of mt. washington............
yep scared of heights here!


----------



## insoin

npmommie said:


> everyone is so good looking on this thread!!! and rosie you hot mama! look at you!
> insoin...........i would freak out going to the top of that hotel, it gave me shivers just thinking about it.
> i nearly freaked just driving up to the top of mt. washington............
> yep scared of heights here!



OH I was freaked out trust me.  But once I got up there it was so worth it.  The view is amazing!


----------



## CanadianGuy

Ok.. here's the fancy professional model picture.. (actually I work at a radio station so this was one of the promotional shots..)






And the more relaxed - Hanging out on Halloween with my friend Mandy playing the naughty schoolgirl..


----------



## RickinNYC

Holy crap Knox, you are a dead ringer for a guy I went to college with.  When I saw the first pic, I thought you were him!


----------



## CanadianGuy

Well wait now - where'd ya go to college? 

I went in Maine.

Also, I did live in NYC from 95 to 97 and again for 1/2 of 98.


----------



## RickinNYC

CanadianGuy said:


> Well wait now - where'd ya go to college?
> 
> I went in Maine.
> 
> Also, I did live in NYC from 95 to 97 and again for 1/2 of 98.



Finished school at SUNY @ Stony Brook on Long Island.  Graduated in '89.


----------



## SingingMUA

I lurk here quite often and posted a time or two...

anyway... here's me:


----------



## SingingMUA

Yay! it worked!!


----------



## MassJester

CanadianGuy said:


> Well wait now - where'd ya go to college?
> 
> I went in Maine.
> 
> Also, I did live in NYC from 95 to 97 and again for 1/2 of 98.



Hey now, I lived in NYC in 1995.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

SingingMUA said:


> *note to self... DW would probably kill me if she knew I posted her pic but... ssshhhhh.... we won't show her this thread*



Well if she does find out we will just have to flatter her lavishly


----------



## SingingMUA

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Well if she does find out we will just have to flatter her lavishly



LOL... Great!! That definitely works with her... she's a Leo... you know how they LOOOOOVE attention  (though, she's very shy...)


----------



## ChrizJen

We do have a fine looking bunch here!!   

I'm at work at the moment, so the only pic I have to offer is the one in my signature.  It's me on the left and Jen on the right, and it was taken this past December at Jen's work Christmas party/fundraiser.  Maybe I can dig out some more this evening when I get home.  
-Christal


----------



## StormTigger

*bump*  Don't want to loose this thread.  Hey... is this one worth a sticky??  Mom?  Dad? Unclie Rick?


----------



## zulemara

I should totally be doing homework, but instead I'm messing with finding pictures LOL
This is one taken by a friend who is a photography major






One of me and DBF on our trip over x-max.  I still get tears when I think about it





another friend with a photography minor.  Gosh people like to take pictures of us LOL


----------



## padalyn

SingingMUA said:


> LOL... Great!! That definitely works with her... she's a Leo... you know how they LOOOOOVE attention  (though, she's very shy...)



Hey - us Leo's are a pretty good group on the whole - no teasing now!


----------



## Krustycarnie




----------



## MAF

Cute!


----------



## Saxton

ConcKahuna said:


>


 
Why are you staring at me?  I suddenly feel the need to turn off my computer.


----------



## Saxton

Wow, great pictures.  I've noticed a few things:
 We have a good looking group! 
 Mike - I didn't know you were a Harley kind of guy.
 LukenDC - that is one heck of a cute monkey.  Do you have any close-ups?  And did you try to sneek him back? (Although I'm sure he's much cuter there than in a house or apartment in America!)


----------



## ConcKahuna

Saxton said:


> Why are you staring at me?  I suddenly feel the need to turn off my computer.



Looook intoo my eyes!!!!

I really need to photoshop out the unibrow and the scratch from the cat under my left eye


----------



## MAF

haha OMG I remember when my little brother was trying to shave off his "unibrow" back in the day.  So cute...


----------



## LukenDC

Saxton said:


> LukenDC - that is one heck of a cute monkey.  Do you have any close-ups?



His name is Gumbo and I wish I could have brought him back with me.  He was rescued after his mother was killed by someone who was shooting monkeys for fun.   

Here is a close-up:






While I was in Belize, I visited the Community Baoon Sanctuary.  The "baboons" are actually black Yucatan howler monkeys.  Conservationists have worked with a local community to reduce the destruction of habitat for the wild troops of monkeys.  Here is a pic of a wild monkey that I saw at the sanctuary:


----------



## npmommie

zulemara said:


> I should totally be doing homework, but instead I'm messing with finding pictures LOL
> This is one taken by a friend who is a photography major
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of me and DBF on our trip over x-max.  I still get tears when I think about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another friend with a photography minor.  Gosh people like to take pictures of us LOL



These pictures are fantastic! You guys are adorable, and you photograph well, no wonder all your photog friends want to snap your pic!!


----------



## RENThead09

so.....

I am probably not as cute as the little howler monkeys, but here is my picture.  It is backstage at HAIRSPRAY in NYC with the incredible Ms. Jordan Ballard who was playing Amber at the time.

ps...another LEO here as well!


----------



## tiggr33

padalyn said:


> Hey - us Leo's are a pretty good group on the whole - no teasing now!



Except for when you ROAR.


----------



## swtnikki

Here are three pictures of me and my b/f Kenny. His head is shaved in the first pic (he does it himself), & the last two were taken while at the bowling alley by our friend.


----------



## billysotherdad

padalyn said:


> Hey - us Leo's are a pretty good group on the whole - no teasing now!



LEO'S RULE!


----------



## ConcKahuna

billysotherdad said:


> LEO'S RULE!



That may be, but Aries are better


----------



## MAF

Took it down...


----------



## ConcKahuna

MAF said:


> I bought my very first digital camera yesterday for my upcoming Disney vacation and I wanted to test it out, so I present to you the results! The first pic is me trying to look emo and then some "smiley" pics!



I always LOL at the "Myspace Mirror" pictures.


----------



## MAF

How else would I be able to take a picture of myself withough using a mirror?


----------



## ConcKahuna

MAF said:


> How else would I be able to take a picture of myself withough using a mirror?



Your camera has a timer on it


----------



## padalyn

ConcKahuna said:


> That may be, but Aries are better




WHY????


----------



## ConcKahuna

padalyn said:


> WHY????



They are the first symbol of the zodiac, and begin the lunar year!!

My sun and moon sign are both Aries, but my rising sign is Leo.  I get the best of both worlds


----------



## OH 6

*Hi!  Here are a few of us too.  Starting with a Disney theme of course...Nicholas, 'Ducky' Williams, Michael, (and Walt).  This is one of our favorites.  Taken on the TransAtlantic Disney Cruise last year.* 





*Then there we are again, at SailAway on that cruise ... wearing our Lime Green Disboards shirts.  * (Michael + Nicholas)


----------



## OH 6

*I have to add our Monkey picture too.  We were in Gibraltar at the Top of the Rock where the 'Barbary Apes' are...they are very friendly, hoping for food.  This one allowed us to sit on each side of him and he actually put his hand on Mike's lap.  (too many ways to make an innuendo out of that one)* 






*And in keeping with the animal theme - here is one of the kid's birthday parties.  It happened to be Toby's 5th Birthday...he would be the one wearing the birthday cake on his head with Mickey on it (Got it an PetTails @ Downtown Disney Marketplace a few years back.)*


----------



## LukenDC

OH 6 said:


> *I have to add our Monkey picture too.  We were in Gibraltar at the Top of the Rock where the 'Barbary Apes' are...they are very friendly, hoping for food.  This one allowed us to sit on each side of him and he actually put his hand on Mike's lap.  (too many ways to make an innuendo out of that one)*



I love it!  Now I will have to add Gibraltar to my list of places to visit.  Seeing the monkeys in Belize was a highlight of my trip.  I am going to visit northern India next year and I hope that there will be some monkeys there too.


----------



## nordkin

This is one of Joi and I taken on the DCL Med Cruise this summer.  I am on the left.  Donna


----------



## uklad79

M4travels said:


>



This photo really made me laugth. The womans dress is out of this world and looks like it came from Disney's costume Dept. Then I saw the sign "Winners Bit*h"   Maybe it's my stupid British Humor 

Oh and Reid Man's pictures are just too cute! I came out when I was your age but no internet to chat to other guy people at that time


----------



## billysotherdad

Okay, here goes...see if I can actually post a picture...
Four attempts later.....

and no pic.
hmphf.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Joe, if you have it uploaded to photobucket, you'll see under the picture 4 lines of code.  Copy the line that says "IMG Code".  Paste it in your post.  Poof, you're done!


----------



## rosiep

uklad79 said:


> This photo really made me laugth. The womans dress is out of this world and looks like it came from Disney's costume Dept. Then I saw the sign "Winners Bit*h"   Maybe it's my stupid British Humor
> 
> Oh and Reid Man's pictures are just too cute! I came out when I was your age but no internet to chat to other guy people at that time




Did you see it also says "Best Opposite Sex"????
    Too Funny


----------



## uklad79

rosiep said:


> Did you see it also says "Best Opposite Sex"????
> Too Funny



Oh yes I need to go to a dog show I would be in tears


----------



## RAPstar

Krustycarnie said:


>



So that's what you look like!! lol anywho, nice to see other redheads over here sometimes.


----------



## bobf320

Great Family Photo with the kids!! I am sure Toby loved the hat!

Looks like we were on opposite TransAtlantic cruises.  I sailed on the August Repo.  Those Apes in Gibraltar were too funny.  Looks like Mike got a little extra hello form that Ape!

Bob 









OH 6 said:


> *I have to add our Monkey picture too.  We were in Gibraltar at the Top of the Rock where the 'Barbary Apes' are...they are very friendly, hoping for food.  This one allowed us to sit on each side of him and he actually put his hand on Mike's lap.  (too many ways to make an innuendo out of that one)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And in keeping with the animal theme - here is one of the kid's birthday parties.  It happened to be Toby's 5th Birthday...he would be the one wearing the birthday cake on his head with Mickey on it (Got it an PetTails @ Downtown Disney Marketplace a few years back.)*


----------



## Tony-NJ

swtnikki said:


> Here are three pictures of me and my b/f Kenny. His head is shaved in the first pic (he does it himself), & the last two were taken while at the bowling alley by our friend.




HELLO NEIGHBOR!!!!!!! I had no clue there was another diser from Bloomfield!


----------



## swtnikki

Tony-NJ said:


> HELLO NEIGHBOR!!!!!!! I had no clue there was another diser from Bloomfield!


I should sing _that_ song now: "It's a small world after all..."


----------



## padalyn

swtnikki said:


> I should sing _that_ song now: "It's a small world after all..."



oh gads...Tiggr33 HATES that song! We also hail from NJ! Montclair and Paramus areas....


----------



## R.S.Winters

Here are some latest pics of me!!!!

Incidentally, I might add that I am still single and looking  lol

Dx

At Parliament Hills Stables, Peterborough, ON






Me, My Dad and Brother






Me at Niagara Falls, NY USA











Bowling in Newmarket, ON






Honey's Beestro, Mississagua, ON






Touching the Stanley Cup, Hockey Hall of Fame, Toronto, ON






Sitting on the Glass Floor, CN Tower, Toronto, ON


----------



## mikelan6

This is Adam and myself just before our Disney Wonder Cruise.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

R.S.Winters said:


> Here are some latest pics of me!!!!
> 
> Incidentally, I might add that I am still single and looking  lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the Glass Floor, CN Tower, Toronto, ON



Blue Eyed Canadian.... ah just like at home.

and you are braver than me, I could barely stand on that glass floor and look down to take a picture.


----------



## R.S.Winters

Actually for ur information (not that I expect you to have known lol), but I am British  I just live in Canada...
Yes, I come complete with the accent and everything lol 

Dx


----------



## ConcKahuna

R.S.Winters said:


> Actually for ur information (not that I expect you to have known lol), but I am British  I just live in Canada...
> Yes, I come complete with the accent and everything lol
> 
> Dx



I  the British accent!


----------



## R.S.Winters

Hehe ... lol


----------



## DearDaisyinDurham

these are really great pictures everyone!!
Dan, I can barely stand on that glass floor! My son loves to jump up and down on it and freak me right out!!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

R.S.Winters said:


> Actually for ur information (not that I expect you to have known lol), but I am British  I just live in Canada...
> Yes, I come complete with the accent and everything lol
> 
> Dx




Even better


----------



## uklad79

ConcKahuna said:


> I  the British accent!



You have never heard a Brummie speak then


----------



## CheshireSmile

I went to Liverpool and Newcastle and I couldn't understand ANYONE


----------



## uklad79

CheshireSmile said:


> I went to Liverpool and Newcastle and I couldn't understand ANYONE



I am from Manchester near Liverpool but I sound more like Prince Harry


----------



## ConcKahuna

uklad79 said:


> You have never heard a Brummie speak then



Hmm, not sure what a Brummie is.  Most of my friends from the UK are Scousers(sp?), Mancs(sp?), or from Scotland.


----------



## CheshireSmile

uklad79 said:


> I am from Manchester near Liverpool but I sound more like Prince Harry



The people in Liverpool loved me, I had one man in an elevator ask me if I was American and when I said yes he shouted 'George Clooney!'......for no apparent reason.  And then the poor lad who was making my sandwich at Subway asked me if I was American and I didn't understand him so I just went with "no thank you, I don't want cheese on my sandwich...."  Made me look real clever.  Then I went out to the pub and got chatted up by all these men I couldn't understand.  I just nodded and smiled a lot.  Needless to say I LOVED Liverpool.  Maybe next trip I'll make it to Manchester.  I've heard y'all are slightly easier to understand.


----------



## wallyb

CanadianGuy said:


> Well wait now - where'd ya go to college?
> I went in Maine.



Maine!
Where in Maine?
I'm originally a Maine-niac!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Maine!
> Where in Maine?
> I'm originally a Maine-niac!



I'm tired....I thought your post said: Maine? Where_* is *_Maine?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I'm tired....I thought your post said: Maine? Where_* is *_Maine?


*Maine* |mān| state in the northeastern U.S., one of the six New England states, on the Atlantic coast, on the U.S.-Canada border; pop. 1,274,923; capital, Augusta; statehood, Mar. 15, 1820 (23). Visited by John Cabot in 1498 and colonized by England in the 1600s and 1700s, it was annexed to Massachusetts from 1652 until 1820.


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Rosie, you're so pretty! Actually, you guys are all fabulous 

No one wants to see my ugly mug, so I'll spare you all! 

Just listen to the description of myself instead:

Brown hair (medium length and color).

Blonde/red streaks in said brown hair.

DARK brown eyes (like, dark chocolate dark).

Short (not even 5', and I'm a teenager. Who is not getting any taller.) :'(

The rest is not worth remarking on. 

:'(  I hate the way I look!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Brum = Birmingham (some of my best UK buddies/mates are from Birmingham!) 

Sooner or later, I will post some sort of pic here but I'm deathly afraid I'll not only break the camera but maybe the whole flippin' internet as well. Getting old is not pretty...


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> *Maine* |mān| state in the northeastern U.S., one of the six New England states, on the Atlantic coast, on the U.S.-Canada border; pop. 1,274,923; capital, Augusta; statehood, Mar. 15, 1820 (23). Visited by John Cabot in 1498 and colonized by England in the 1600s and 1700s, it was annexed to Massachusetts from 1652 until 1820.



Where are you from, WallyB? My mom's family is from Old Town.


----------



## swtnikki

AmandaSparks730 said:


> Short (not even 5', and I'm a teenager. Who is not getting any taller.) :'(


Don't feel bad. I've been 4' 11'' since high school, and I'm 28 now.


----------



## cybertheo

Before (May 2006) After (May 2007)




Why, yes, I'm a natural Blue




Parker P. with some unknown person.




Last Friday April 18, 2008 - Say AHHHH!

BTW - Rosie P. is a real cutie.  If I wasn't totally gay I would so ask her out.


----------



## npmommie

cybertheo said:


> Before (May 2006) After (May 2007)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, yes, I'm a natural Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parker P. with some unknown person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Friday April 18, 2008 - Say AHHHH!
> 
> BTW - Rosie P. is a real cutie.  If I wasn't totally gay I would so ask her out.



cybertheo, you look great! what did you do to get in such good shape?


----------



## cybertheo

Thank you so much, it took some work.  
An hour on an Eliptical 5 times a week for about 3 months and eating well.
I purchased a gym grade machine and put it next to my computer so I can listen to music or watch movies.  I have Madonna and Erasure to thank for getting me through those hours. 
I never had to work out to stay fit until a really bad car accident/blow to the head left me overweight and with some memory loss.  I went from a 32" waist to 38" waist and have no memory of gaining the weight.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

I love the before and after pic.


----------



## wallyb

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Where are you from, WallyB? My mom's family is from Old Town.



Greenville / Moosehead lake area.
Then I escaped to Boston - been here about 26 years now.
But Paul and I have a second house up there on a lake.


----------



## wallyb

cybertheo said:


> Thank you so much, it took some work.
> An hour on an Eliptical 5 times a week for about 3 months and eating well.
> I purchased a gym grade machine and put it next to my computer so I can listen to music or watch movies.  I have Madonna and Erasure to thank for getting me through those hours.
> I never had to work out to stay fit until a really bad car accident/blow to the head left me overweight and with some memory loss.  I went from a 32" waist to 38" waist and have no memory of gaining the weight.



*Good for you!*   
I did a very similar weight loss "journey" so I can relate -
except for the car accident part  
I'm going to give credit to the B52s, Scissor Sisters, Janet Jackson 
and some Grace Jones for helping me threw.


----------



## RAPstar

Hi all. Finally got my pics developed from when I went to go see The Little Mermaid in Denver before it opened on Broadway. Here's a picture of me and Sierra Boggess (who plays Ariel).


----------



## rosiep

AmandaSparks730 said:


> Rosie, you're so pretty! Actually, you guys are all fabulous
> 
> No one wants to see my ugly mug, so I'll spare you all!
> 
> Just listen to the description of myself instead:
> 
> Brown hair (medium length and color).
> 
> Blonde/red streaks in said brown hair.
> 
> DARK brown eyes (like, dark chocolate dark).
> 
> Short (not even 5', and I'm a teenager. Who is not getting any taller.) :'(
> 
> The rest is not worth remarking on.
> 
> :'(  I hate the way I look!




Amanda! Please don't think that way about yourself. First: I'm short too, both my daughters are taller than me and my husband towers over me. I have learned to embrace the quirky things about my appearance that I can't change...and while I've never considered myself to be "beautiful or pretty", I think i'm cute enough AND most importantly..I LIKE who I am. 
I want you to like yourself too. Promise me you'll try to focus and all your wonderful qualities, and let the world see who you really are, past your brown hair and tiny stature.


----------



## cybertheo

wallyb said:


> *Good for you!*
> I did a very similar weight loss "journey" so I can relate -
> except for the car accident part
> I'm going to give credit to the B52s, Scissor Sisters, Janet Jackson
> and some Grace Jones for helping me threw.



I Love Grace - "I'm not perfect - but I'm perfect for you" will be going through my head for the rest of the day!


----------



## VillainesSheri

<--- thats me in the icon.   
Im still too much of a newbie to post a pic i guess!


----------



## paigevz

Nothing special.  Overweight and otherwise exceedingly average. Average brown hair, average brown eyes, average light skin......average, boring.


----------



## TammieLand

Hi ya'll!  I love this Board!

This is me and my adorable piebald - Sir Andouille Louis Landry-Hale -

We were in the staging area for the Barkus Parade 2007. The theme was "A Street Dog Named Desire".  

On Andy's float were the words "I'm a Street Dog Full of Desire and all da 
B****es love me".

We had a great time.


----------



## TammieLand

> Originally Posted by AmandaSparks730
> Rosie, you're so pretty! Actually, you guys are all fabulous
> 
> No one wants to see my ugly mug, so I'll spare you all!
> 
> Just listen to the description of myself instead:
> 
> Brown hair (medium length and color).
> 
> Blonde/red streaks in said brown hair.
> 
> DARK brown eyes (like, dark chocolate dark).
> 
> Short (not even 5', and I'm a teenager. Who is not getting any taller.) :'(
> 
> The rest is not worth remarking on.
> 
> :'( I hate the way I look!



For Ms. Amanda:

Rosie is so right - Girl, I know I'm not the prettiest girl in the room but you know what? I think and act like I am and it's good.

Just take a gander at that picture of mine - here I am an overweight woman, with her dog, in a red satin bustier, boostier...oh you know what I mean, ready to parade through the French Quarter.  

Darlin', beauty comes in all sizes, shapes and is not limited to the physical.

This I know and I hope you will too someday.


----------



## rosiep

TammieLand said:


> For Ms. Amanda:
> 
> Rosie is so right - Girl, I know I'm not the prettiest girl in the room but you know what? I think and act like I am and it's good.
> 
> Just take a gander at that picture of mine - here I am an overweight woman, with her dog, in a red satin bustier, boostier...oh you know what I mean, ready to parade through the French Quarter.
> 
> Darlin', beauty comes in all sizes, shapes and is not limited to the physical.
> 
> This I know and I hope you will too someday.



YOUR BEAUTY SHINES BRIGHT MY DEAR!-ROSIE


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

OK, let's see if I can get this to work.  My photo posting skills are rusty.
This is me with DS at AK in December.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

TammieLand said:


> Hi ya'll!  I love this Board!
> 
> This is me and my adorable piebald - Sir Andouille Louis Landry-Hale -
> 
> We were in the staging area for the Barkus Parade 2007. The theme was "A Street Dog Named Desire".
> 
> On Andy's float were the words "I'm a Street Dog Full of Desire and all da
> B****es love me".
> 
> We had a great time.
> 
> 
> TOTALLY LOVE THE PUPPY FLOAT(Theme too)!!!


----------



## rosiep

BTW - Rosie P. is a real cutie.  If I wasn't totally gay I would so ask her out.[/QUOTE]

I just saw this.....gee thanks!.....I'm blushing!


----------



## TammieLand

> TOTALLY LOVE THE PUPPY FLOAT(Theme too)!!!



We will use every excuse in the book to costume and parade through the French Quarter.  

Rosie - aw tanks -

Jacksgirl - great photo!

<---getting on my soapbox....
...Okay, everybody now...KUM BA YA....<g>


----------



## RENThead09

"Puppy Float"

What Cruella DeVille has on a hot summer day!   

Sorry, it just sounded so weird to me.


----------



## rpmdfw

TammieLand said:


> This is me and my adorable piebald - Sir Andouille Louis Landry-Hale -



CUTE DOG!


----------



## OrlandoMike

AmandaSparks730 said:


> The rest is not worth remarking on.
> 
> :'(  I hate the way I look!



Amanda,

Love yourself for who you are, not what you look like! 

The sooner you can do that, the better off you will be!  Trust me!  We are all beautiful in our own way! 

And yes, Rosie is a little hottie!


----------



## rosiep

paigevz said:


> Nothing special.  Overweight and otherwise exceedingly average. Average brown hair, average brown eyes, average light skin......average, boring.



I'm gonna call you to task too. There is absolutely nothing average about you.
I read your posts...you're exceedingly kind, generous and fun.

One of the things I like most about this human race of ours is that we come in such various shapes, sizes and colors. It makes us interesting and unique. Not to disparage anyone who is thin but I personally do not find all those ultra thin starlets attractive. They look half starved and seem like they'll blow away from the first good wind.

I say bring back the Rubanesque Era!!!! Those women were beautiful!!!

(also...what does this say about me when the gay men find me attractive..but the women not so much????  )


----------



## OrlandoMike

I've got an old video about this laying around here somewhere....

Oh ya here it is! 


http://youtube.com/watch?v=dCDEgBOagC0&feature=related


----------



## paigevz

rosiep said:


> I'm gonna call you to task too. There is absolutely nothing average about you.
> I read your posts...you're exceedingly kind, generous and fun.
> 
> One of the things I like most about this human race of ours is that we come in such various shapes, sizes and colors. It makes us interesting and unique. Not to disparage anyone who is thin but I personally do not find all those ultra thin starlets attractive. They look half starved and seem like they'll blow away from the first good wind.
> 
> I say bring back the Rubanesque Era!!!! Those women were beautiful!!!
> 
> (also...what does this say about me when the gay men find me attractive..but the women not so much????  )


You're very kind.


----------



## TammieLand

rpmdfw said:


> CUTE DOG!



So is yours - don't you just love a Doxie?


----------



## TammieLand

rosiep said:


> (also...what does this say about me when the gay men find me attractive..but the women not so much????  )



Gay Men have such a good eye on these things...sometimes, it takes women a wee bit longer...

Maybe you need to "parade around the French Quarter"...<G>

<---teary eyed after hearing I am what I am.......

tis a good day in TammieLand...


----------



## rpmdfw

TammieLand said:


> So is yours - don't you just love a Doxie?



Well, I love OUR doxie!  That much I'm sure of.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

and Please note the très Français twist on Weiner Dog in that puppy's name!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

rosiep said:


> (also...what does this say about me when the gay men find me attractive..but the women not so much????  )



OK -- Rosie P. I am SO switchin teams. You are like TOTALLY a hunka hunka burning  luv  fer us girls too.


----------



## rosiep

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> OK -- Rosie P. I am SO switchin teams. You are like TOTALLY a hunka hunka burning  luv  fer us girls too.



     

Thank you my dear! I needed that!


----------



## wallyb

Against my better judgment I'm going for this...





This is Paul and Stella





This is me.

We don't do anything with out Stella.
(well some stuff...but don't tell her)


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Against my better judgment I'm going for this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Paul and Stella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me and Stella.
> 
> We don't do anything with out Stella.
> (well some stuff...but don't tell her)



WallyB your image suits my idea of the funny wit I've come to love! Thanks for posting You're a cutie....


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Look how cute Wally is!  
And now Rick knows precisely who to look for when he goes to hunt down Wally!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> WallyB your image suits my idea of the funny wit I've come to love! Thanks for posting You're a cutie....



Yeah.  What she said.


----------



## TammieLand

Wally is a hottie!  <and your little dog too>


----------



## rosiep

Ok...I'm curious:

MAF....why did you take your photo's down?


----------



## ConcKahuna

rosiep said:


> Ok...I'm curious:
> 
> MAF....why did you take your photo's down?



Too much hotness for one thread?  

Wally "b" a cutie too!! And your boyfriend looks like Carlos from Desperate Housewives!


----------



## Melora

Double post!


----------



## Melora

OK I didn't have any pic of me uploaded but here is one of my daughter: 






And here she is with her partner of almost 2 years:


----------



## rosiep

Melora: Your daughter is absolutely beautiful! She and her partner look so very happy!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> Against my better judgment I'm going for this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Paul and Stella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me and Stella.
> 
> We don't do anything with out Stella.
> (well some stuff...but don't tell her)



All THREE of you are adorable!!!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Melora said:


> Double post!



VERY CUTE COUPLE!


----------



## MAF

rosiep said:


> Ok...I'm curious:
> 
> MAF....why did you take your photo's down?



I took them down after someone said they were too "myspace-y".


----------



## paigevz

MAF said:


> I took them down after someone said they were too "myspace-y".



Someone who? And what on earth does that mean anyway?


----------



## rosiep

MAF said:


> I took them down after someone said they were too "myspace-y".



Well, I for one miss your mug.


also..tell this oldster..is being MYSpacy a bad thing?


----------



## ConcKahuna

MAF said:


> I took them down after someone said they were too "myspace-y".



Awww, I was only kidding with you 

They were great pics, you should put them back up!


----------



## DearDaisyinDurham

MAF said:


> Ok by the suggestion that I make this thread from a few peeps, here we go.  Post a picture of what you look like.



Please put your pictures back. This is one of the best threads on the boards. 

xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## npmommie

MAF said:


> I took them down after someone said they were too "myspace-y".



Yes put your pics back up! you are adorable, and they are great pics!
I am too old to know what myspacey means.......


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

I have been SOOOOOooooooooo leery of doing this but I guess if if WallyB has shown us, his.... who am I to be shy? Here goes:

First attempt today (Unlike me, somebody else  LOVES  to have her picture taken...) 






Here's one we took a minute later...


----------



## billysotherdad

after work, one afternoon, moving the car from one side of the street to the other...Me...in THE NOVA.  Yes, it's a self-portrait.


----------



## MonorailMan

I know my picture is on my avatar, but I figured what the heck.

This was one of those I-need-a-picture-immediately pictures. I call it "Looking At Self In Small Mirror In Grubby Bathroom".


----------



## rosiep

I love the new photo's..TuckandStuiesMom you ROCK! I love this board!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

MonorailMan said:


> I know my picture is on my avatar, but I figured what the heck.
> 
> This was one of those I-need-a-picture-immediately pictures. I call it "Looking At Self In Small Mirror In Grubby Bathroom".
> 
> I tried the mirror in the bathroom approach too and just NEVER got anything I'd care to have the whole world see. (title of THAT pic would be: creepy old lady who really oughta be thankful the bathroom mirror's generally steamed up)  Yours turned out MUCH better!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

billysotherdad said:


> after work, one afternoon, moving the car from one side of the street to the other...Me...in THE NOVA.  Yes, it's a self-portrait.



WOW! You TOTALLY have that Bruce Willis (back when he was cute -- of course) half-smile thing goin' on.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

rosiep said:


> I love the new photo's..TuckandStuiesMom you ROCK! I love this board!



Same back atcha My Sister! AND I second the comment about loving this board!


----------



## Saxton

rosiep said:


> I love the new photo's..TuckandStuiesMom you ROCK! I love this board!


 
I second that!!


----------



## Hazy

billysotherdad said:


> after work, one afternoon, moving the car from one side of the street to the other...Me...in THE NOVA.  Yes, it's a self-portrait.




Holy HOT!!!!


----------



## billysotherdad

Aw...thanks, Rob.


----------



## MonorailMan

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> I tried the mirror in the bathroom approach too and just NEVER got anything I'd care to have the whole world see. (title of THAT pic would be: creepy old lady who really oughta be thankful the bathroom mirror's generally steamed up)  Yours turned out MUCH better!



It's all about the magical lighting.  But thank you very much.


----------



## TammieLand

is it just me or is it getting hot in here!!

Great pics ya'll -


----------



## rosiep

TammieLand said:


> is it just me or is it getting hot in here!!
> 
> Great pics ya'll -



No, it's not just you....pass the water please.............


----------



## OrlandoMike

I'm all verclempt at today's additions!

What a great group of friends we have here!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> I'm all verclempt at today's additions!
> 
> What a great group of friends we have here!



I'd have to second that!


----------



## CanadianGuy

OrlandoMike said:


> I'm all verclempt at today's additions!
> 
> What a great group of friends we have here!



I'm all verclempt at Joe's Nova!  What is that.. Going by the roofline.. a '73 or '74?  

[goes back to listenin to Click & Clack... ]


----------



## billysotherdad

CanadianGuy said:


> I'm all verclempt at Joe's Nova!  What is that.. Going by the roofline.. a '73 or '74?
> 
> [goes back to listenin to Click & Clack... ]



It's a 1970!  Bought it off an old lady (original owner!!) last summer.  She had it pretty much garage kept for 37 years and took care of it like it was her only child.  She sold it to me for $500!

Rick wants me to sell it.  I said I would.  I bought it last July and haven't been able to pull myself from it yet.  Maybe I'll sell it.  Maybe I'll drive it till it dies.  I don't know.  It only has 117,000 miles on it.  A 1970 Nova with only 117,000 in 38 years of driving.  This car has barely left the borough of Queens in its entire life!


----------



## RickinNYC

Hazy said:


> Holy HOT!!!!
> Rob



Yes he is, eh?  And he's allllllll mine.


----------



## RickinNYC

billysotherdad said:


> It's a 1970!  Bought it off an old lady (original owner!!) last summer.  She had it pretty much garage kept for 37 years and took care of it like it was her only child.  She sold it to me for $500!
> 
> Rick wants me to sell it.  I said I would.  I bought it last July and haven't been able to pull myself from it yet.  Maybe I'll sell it.  Maybe I'll drive it till it dies.  I don't know.  It only has 117,000 miles on it.  A 1970 Nova with only 117,000 in 38 years of driving.  This car has barely left the borough of Queens in its entire life!



SELL THE NOVA


----------



## OrlandoMike

RickinNYC said:


> SELL THE NOVA



Oh please!

Pics of Rick in the nova please!!!!!


----------



## RickinNYC

OrlandoMike said:


> Oh please!
> 
> Pics of Rick in the nova please!!!!!




It takes an act of God or a trip to Costco to get me in the Nova.  Or a giant fire breathing lizard.


----------



## billysotherdad

I think I should get in the NOVA and take a really long road trip this summer!  Anyone up for it?  We'll play 70s music the whole time and wear tie-dye.


----------



## OrlandoMike

billysotherdad said:


> I think I should get in the NOVA and take a really long road trip this summer!  Anyone up for it?  We'll play 70s music the whole time and wear tie-dye.



Ohhh we start off at Coney Island and end up at Disney World! 

Then we sell the Nova to some college program kid cheap!

You wanna be Laverne or Shirly?


----------



## RickinNYC

OrlandoMike said:


> Ohhh we start off at Coney Island and end up at Disney World!
> 
> Then we sell the Nova to some college program kid cheap!
> 
> You wanna be Laverne or Shirly?




CHEAP?  I think not.  Google 1970 Nova and check out what the collector's are paying for it.  $5000+++!


----------



## billysotherdad

OrlandoMike said:


> Ohhh we start off at Coney Island and end up at Disney World!
> 
> Then we sell the Nova to some college program kid cheap!
> 
> You wanna be Laverne or Shirly?



I'd have to be Laverne.  I'm more of a Pizza-Bowl kinda guy than a Boo Boo Kitty


----------



## CanadianGuy

billysotherdad said:


> It's a 1970!  Bought it off an old lady (original owner!!) last summer.  She had it pretty much garage kept for 37 years and took care of it like it was her only child.  She sold it to me for $500!
> 
> Rick wants me to sell it.  I said I would.  I bought it last July and haven't been able to pull myself from it yet.  Maybe I'll sell it.  Maybe I'll drive it till it dies.  I don't know.  It only has 117,000 miles on it.  A 1970 Nova with only 117,000 in 38 years of driving.  This car has barely left the borough of Queens in its entire life!



You sell it -> you let me know -- DIBS !  I'll fly down and pick it up!


----------



## OrlandoMike

RickinNYC said:


> CHEAP?  I think not.  Google 1970 Nova and check out what the collector's are paying for it.  $5000+++!



Hey that would pay for one heck of a road trip!  We could even stop at South of the Border for taco's!


----------



## RickinNYC

billysotherdad said:


> I'd have to be Laverne.  I'm more of a Pizza-Bowl kinda guy than a Boo Boo Kitty



Sweetie, are you saying you're more the Big Ragu rather than Shirley?  Really?


----------



## billysotherdad

RickinNYC said:


> CHEAP?  I think not.  Google 1970 Nova and check out what the collector's are paying for it.  $5000+++!



We actually saw one go for $20,000.  It was a 2-door and mines a 4-door, so I think the most a collector would shell out is somewhere around $8,000 or $10,000.


----------



## CanadianGuy

PS> I'm in for the road trip too!


----------



## billysotherdad

OrlandoMike said:


> Hey that would pay for one heck of a road trip!  We could even stop at South of the Border for taco's!



Never been there!  Heard it's true Tacky fun, though


----------



## RickinNYC

billysotherdad said:


> We actually saw one go for $20,000.  It was a 2-door and mines a 4-door, so I think the most a collector would shell out is somewhere around $8,000 or $10,000.



*SELL IT*

And buy me something.


----------



## OrlandoMike

billysotherdad said:


> Never been there!  Heard it's true Tacky fun, though



About as tacky as this!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

RickinNYC said:


> SELL THE NOVA



Oh MAN! that is a seriously COOL car and *you bought it for $500*?!?!?! 

 Sadly my friend, i think you are even more wrong about this car than possibly okra and modern art...

hey -- If you're serious about the road trip, hows about swingin' out west. I could SO be "Standin' on a Corner in Winslow, Arizona" ! Trust me -- once you've seen Winslow, you WILL NEVER think of that song in the same way AGAIN!


----------



## billysotherdad

CanadianGuy said:


> You sell it -> you let me know -- DIBS !  I'll fly down and pick it up!



Oh...tempting...we'd have to talk $$$.


----------



## RickinNYC

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Oh MAN! that is a seriously COOL car and *for $500*?!?!?!
> 
> Sadly my friend, i think you are even more wrong about this car than possibly okra and modern art...



$5000-$8000 is not wrong, it's all RIGHT


----------



## billysotherdad

Here she is in all her sunshiny glory!!


----------



## CanadianGuy

RickinNYC said:


> $5000-$8000 is not wrong, it's all RIGHT



Momma needs a new pair of shoes..

Yeah.. much over $5k and I'm out of the running on this one tho.


----------



## OrlandoMike

OMG 

Matching Rims!

Dude, bring that thing down here to Kissimmee and I'm telling you....$10K!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

CanadianGuy said:


> Momma needs a new pair of shoes..
> 
> Yeah.. much over $5k and I'm out of the running on this one tho.



Hey -- we are talking teeny tiny US play money dollars here. The exchange rate has seriously shifted. $5000 C is probably worth about $5,000,0000 US these days.


----------



## rpmdfw

Okay, I can NOT believe I'm going to participate in the car talk, but here goes.

Joe, it's a beautiful car, and it brings back wonderful memories of my carefree high school days driving my 1972 Blue Nova Coupe (about the color of yours, actually, but it had a white top)  Bought it from it's original owner (my grandfather) for $500 also  (which to a teenager working as a bus-boy in 1986 was a LOT of money).  Sadly, the car is no longer with us.  My sister drove it into a telephone pole, and cracked the engine block after I was in college.  

Still, lots of fond memories.  Both of riding with Papa and then driving it myself.

I say, definitely take the road trip before selling it.  You can't put a price tag on that kind of experience.

Okay, enough car talk, let's talk about a Broadway Musical instead!


----------



## billysotherdad

OrlandoMike said:


> OMG
> 
> Matching Rims!
> 
> Dude, bring that thing down here to Kissimmee and I'm telling you....$10K!



All rims match but 1.  One was replaced and doesn't match the other three, unfortunately.  If I could find just that one on line and snap it on, there'd be all four.  I was tempted to take them all off and leave them in the house when I bought the car for fear of someone stealing them.  But so far, no one has.

The only problem on the inside is a tear on the back seat near the window.  Otherwise, it's a survivor.  Engine is in top-notch condition and rust free.  There's a small bit of rust on the wheel wells, and the paint is beginning to fade on the roof, but that's about it. 

Why Kissimmee??


----------



## ConcKahuna

OrlandoMike said:


> Hey that would pay for one heck of a road trip!  We could even stop at South of the Border for taco's!



I'm cool with the road trip, but tacos at SOTB??  

I've had Chili dogs at that Stuckey's, but even that's a major test of gastro-intestinal fortitude.

And I always laugh at the Chevy Nova, especially if you find a commercial for it in spanish.  No Va is "No Go" or "Doesnt Go" in Spanish. 

Kind of like this Mazda car name, also a phrase in Spanish...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALmbW8Wllu4


----------



## OrlandoMike

Lot's of "car clubs" down here.


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Lot's of "car clubs" down here.



Old Town is YOUR town!


----------



## billysotherdad

So then, the Road Trip would have to be from here to Florida, where I would then sell the Nova and either buy a new car to drive home, or fly home.

We could get peanuts in Virginia.  Stop at Paula Deen's restaurant in GA and then go and sell the car.

Rick, you can have the whole back seat to yourself!!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Does it have the powerglide transmission or the hydromatic?


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Old Town is YOUR town!



Hey back when I had Saturdays off, we went to Old Town all the time!

It was actually a lot of fun!


----------



## npmommie

MonorailMan said:


> I know my picture is on my avatar, but I figured what the heck.
> 
> This was one of those I-need-a-picture-immediately pictures. I call it "Looking At Self In Small Mirror In Grubby Bathroom".





billysotherdad said:


> after work, one afternoon, moving the car from one side of the street to the other...Me...in THE NOVA.  Yes, it's a self-portrait.



holy double hot!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

billysotherdad said:


> So then, the Road Trip would have to be from here to Florida, where I would then sell the Nova and either buy a new car to drive home, or fly home.
> 
> We could get peanuts in Virginia.  Stop at Paula Deen's restaurant in GA and then go and sell the car.
> 
> Rick, you can have the whole back seat to yourself!!



Ooh!  If you're stopping at Paula Deen's restaurant, there are a couple items I need you to pick up and bring to me!  

Their names are Jamie and Bobby Deen.  WOOF!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Hey back when I had Saturdays off, we went to Old Town all the time!
> 
> It was actually a lot of fun!



Oh.  So it really IS your town.


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Oh.  So it really IS your town.



Fun fact!

The serial number on the scrambler at Old Town is #0000001!

Yep!  It was the first scrambler ever built!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Fun fact!
> 
> The serial number on the scrambler at Old Town is #0000001!
> 
> Yep!  It was the first scrambler ever built!



I'm assuming you don't mean something used to prepare eggs . . .


----------



## OrlandoMike

You dont know what a scrambler is?


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> You dont know what a scrambler is?



Oh, it's the Twirl & Hurl!


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> Ohhh we start off at Coney Island and end up at Disney World!
> 
> Then we sell the Nova to some college program kid cheap!
> 
> You wanna be Laverne or Shirly?



If you go, I wanna go...I'll be Sqiggy if I have too...so long as I get tp ride the Cyclone.............


----------



## TinkerChelle

Wowwie!!  Some really attractive people on here.  You can see us in my sig.  I am the blonde.  My partner is Amy.  Isn't she dreamy?


----------



## padalyn

rosiep said:


> If you go, I wanna go...I'll be Sqiggy if I have too...so long as I get tp ride the Cyclone.............



Rosie - I am not sure the cyclone is still running...they have had a lot of trouble with it the last few years. Last summer it was closed for most of the summer. 

At Calif Adv there is a great wooden coaster....don't recall the name. Had a blast!

Me - I am going to have to go to Ohio...Sandusky (spelling??) supposed to be the most coasters in any park in the world....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> WallyB your image suits my idea of the funny wit I've come to love! Thanks for posting You're a cutie....



Thank you so. It took a lot for me to do it . 
I hate having my photo taken



jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Look how cute Wally is!
> And now Rick knows precisely who to look for when he goes to hunt down Wally!



He'll never remember. And if he does - He'll never catch me.  



rpmdfw said:


> Yeah.  What she said.



Thanks too.



TammieLand said:


> Wally is a hottie!  <and your little dog too>



Oh my,  



ConcKahuna said:


> Too much hotness for one thread?
> 
> Well if Paul or I added to the temp rise - thanks.
> 
> Wally "b" a cutie too!! And your boyfriend looks like Carlos from Desperate Housewives!



Thank you. Don't watch DH - but I'll check out Carlos
I alway thought he had a bit of a Freddie Mercury thing going on when I meet him.



TuckandStuiesMom said:


> All THREE of you are adorable!!!



You are SWEET.


----------



## billysotherdad

padalyn said:


> Rosie - I am not sure the cyclone is still running...they have had a lot of trouble with it the last few years. Last summer it was closed for most of the summer.
> 
> At Calif Adv there is a great wooden coaster....don't recall the name. Had a blast!
> 
> Me - I am going to have to go to Ohio...Sandusky (spelling??) supposed to be the most coasters in any park in the world....



I just rode the Cyclone three weeks ago! It's open and it's running and it was fun!  $6 to ride it, but another $2 when you're done and you can stay on for a second tour of duty! It's awesome!  I took a friend to Coney Island who had never been there before and we rode that and a really cheesy haunted house ride that made us laugh out loud.  Than we played Skee Ball, got Nathan's hot dogs, ice cream and walked along the boardwalk.  It was fun.  We took pictures!
Come out this summer!  Ride the Cyclone.  It's waiting for you!!!!


----------



## OrlandoMike

padalyn said:


> Rosie - I am not sure the cyclone is still running...they have had a lot of trouble with it the last few years. Last summer it was closed for most of the summer.
> 
> At Calif Adv there is a great wooden coaster....don't recall the name. Had a blast!
> 
> Me - I am going to have to go to Ohio...Sandusky (spelling??) supposed to be the most coasters in any park in the world....



The Cyclone is fine, not going anywhere.

The coaster at DCA, while it looks like wood, is definitely a steel coaster.

And yes, Cedar Point in Sandusky rocks!


----------



## rosiep

billysotherdad said:


> I just rode the Cyclone three weeks ago! It's open and it's running and it was fun!  $6 to ride it, but another $2 when you're done and you can stay on for a second tour of duty! It's awesome!  I took a friend to Coney Island who had never been there before and we rode that and a really cheesy haunted house ride that made us laugh out loud.  Than we played Skee Ball, got Nathan's hot dogs, ice cream and walked along the boardwalk.  It was fun.  We took pictures!
> Come out this summer!  Ride the Cyclone.  It's waiting for you!!!!



If I do I'm calling you up and we can ride together! Last time I was in Coney Island I rode the Wonder Wheel and the floor was rusted through....there was a great big (quarter sized) hole in the bottom of the cage. It was a swinging one of course! I loved it.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Did we just hijack a thread again?  Geesh, the least I can do is post a pic!


----------



## hematite153

Nice to see everyone.

Thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## MonorailMan

OrlandoMike said:


> The Cyclone is fine, not going anywhere.
> 
> The coaster at DCA, while it looks like wood, is definitely a steel coaster.
> 
> And yes, Cedar Point in Sandusky rocks!



I'd have to second that last comment. One of the only reasons I enjoy living in Ohio is because it has great amusement parks.   Not as good as a Disney theme park......but you get the idea. For world class roller coasters, Ohio is really hard to beat.....

-The Beast (my favorite woody)
-Millenium Force
-Top Thrill Dragster
-The Maverick
-Magnum XL-200
-Mean Streak
-The Vortex
-Raptor

Okay....I'll stop there.


----------



## RickinNYC

wallyb said:


> He'll never remember. And if he does - He'll never catch me.



Yes he will.  He has a knack for remembering the cute ones.  So watch y'self.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

billysotherdad said:


> I think I should get in the NOVA and take a really long road trip this summer!  Anyone up for it?  We'll play 70s music the whole time and wear tie-dye.



Sounds great to me, and it also sounds like the plot of many 70's movies


----------



## RickinNYC

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Sounds great to me, and it also sounds like the plot of many 70's movies



The kind with spooky houses, chainsaws, and psychos wearing masks made of skin.  

I'm out.


----------



## rpmdfw

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Sounds great to me, and it also sounds like the plot of many 70's movies




And if you wore drag it'd be the plot of a 90's movie!


----------



## rpmdfw

RickinNYC said:


> The kind with spooky houses, chainsaws, and psychos wearing masks made of skin.
> 
> I'm out.



If you go, we'll give you a Scooby-Snack!


----------



## wallyb

RickinNYC said:


> Yes he will.  He has a knack for remembering the cute ones.  So watch y'self.



 
What to do?
What to do?
This will require all my acumen.
Or maybe some other kind of men.

And thanks.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> This will require all my acumen.
> Or maybe some other kind of men.



   

Cute and funny!   You're BF is a lucky man.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

RickinNYC said:


> The kind with spooky houses, chainsaws, and psychos wearing masks made of skin.
> 
> I'm out.



well those too


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Cute and funny!   You're BF is a lucky man.



That's me ... Mr. Snappy Repartee  
_"Thankyouverymuch, I'll be here all week...
Don't forget to tip your waitress."_


----------



## billysotherdad

RickinNYC said:


> The kind with spooky houses, chainsaws, and psychos wearing masks made of skin.
> 
> I'm out.



You know that's not going to happen until we get south of Maryland, don't you!!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

billysotherdad said:


> You know that's not going to happen until we get south of Maryland, don't you!!



and till then it is slim jims and porkrinds.... yeeee-haw


----------



## MonorailMan

billysotherdad said:


> You know that's not going to happen until we get south of Maryland, don't you!!



South of _Maryland_? Anything in Ohio south of Columbus is that way.


----------



## billysotherdad

I<3EvilQueen said:


> and till then it is slim jims and porkrinds.... yeeee-haw



This is gonna be one heck of a road trip! Pecan Logs from Stuckeys! Don't forget them!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

billysotherdad said:


> This is gonna be one heck of a road trip! Pecan Logs from Stuckeys! Don't forget them!



but of course that is a given.  Much like stopping at a Waffle House used to be for me.  Now that I live down here they have lost their appeal since they are on EVERY street corner.


----------



## billysotherdad

And since there is not even _*ONE*_ Dairy Queen in all of New York City, I will be stopping at as many as possible along our merry way.

Oh wait...how many comments am I going to get about Dairy Queens in NYC????


----------



## rpmdfw

billysotherdad said:


> And since there is not even _*ONE*_ Dairy Queen in all of New York City, I will be stopping at as many as possible along our merry way.
> 
> Oh wait...how many comments am I going to get about Dairy Queens in NYC????



No Dairy Queen comment from me, but should that be "along our MARY way"?


----------



## CanadianGuy

billysotherdad said:


> Oh wait...how many comments am I going to get about Dairy Queens in NYC????









Moo.



Knox


----------



## OrlandoMike

And just an FYI, we WILL be stopping here!  Pedro Says!


----------



## ConcKahuna

billysotherdad said:


> Oh wait...how many comments am I going to get about Dairy Queens in NYC????



Here i thought they were all in Wisconsin


----------



## billysotherdad

OrlandoMike said:


> And just an FYI, we WILL be stopping here!  Pedro Says!



That's a must.  One place in this world I've never been!  Do they have a Dairy Queen??


----------



## OrlandoMike

billysotherdad said:


> That's a must.  One place in this world I've never been!  Do they have a Dairy Queen??



Jeesh!  There is a dairy queen right down the street from my house!  Let me know next time, I'll bring you a blizzard!


----------



## billysotherdad

OrlandoMike said:


> Jeesh!  There is a dairy queen right down the street from my house!  Let me know next time, I'll bring you a blizzard!



Hahaha!  You're the best!  I think this road trip really should happen, though if I take it in the summer, the Nova has no air-conditioning.  I don't think Rick will get in the Nova and drive 24 hours *SOUTH *in a 38-year old car without air-conditioning.

I would.

He won't.

I would lose quite a few pounds by the time I hit the border of Georgia and Florida!!  Just in time for a Peanut Butter Cup Blizzard, I'd say.


----------



## OrlandoMike

If we got enough people we could rent one of those Campers!

Lets see...

Coney Island
Kings Domnion
Bush Gardens Va
Carrowinds
Six Flags GA
Disney World

Am I missing any?


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

OrlandoMike said:


> And just an FYI, we WILL be stopping here!  Pedro Says!



I loved stopping there as a Kid.  We would go to Myrtle Beach for several summers in a row.  I wonder if you can still go up inside the giant hat.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

OrlandoMike said:


> If we got enough people we could rent one of those Campers!
> 
> Lets see...
> 
> Coney Island
> Kings Domnion
> Bush Gardens Va
> Carrowinds
> Six Flags GA
> Disney World
> 
> Am I missing any?



When you get to Atlanta you can pick me up   or I'll just have to fly to NYC for the first leg of the trip.


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> If we got enough people we could rent one of those Campers!
> 
> Lets see...
> 
> Coney Island
> Kings Domnion
> Bush Gardens Va
> Carrowinds
> Six Flags GA
> Disney World
> 
> Am I missing any?



The new Hard Rock Theme Park in Mytle Beach.  In soft openings right now, Grand opening in June.  3 or 4 coasters.  One is a Led Zep coaster if I recall correctly.  Oh.  And A Moody Blues "Nights in White Satin" dark ride.


----------



## padalyn

OrlandoMike said:


> If we got enough people we could rent one of those Campers!
> 
> Lets see...
> 
> Coney Island
> Kings Domnion
> Bush Gardens Va
> Carrowinds
> Six Flags GA
> Disney World
> 
> Am I missing any?




There is Six Flags in NJ...I prefer the one in St. Louis! Oh, and Hersey.


----------



## RickinNYC

billysotherdad said:


> Hahaha!  You're the best!  I think this road trip really should happen, though if I take it in the summer, the Nova has no air-conditioning.  I don't think Rick will get in the Nova and drive 24 hours *SOUTH *in a 38-year old car without air-conditioning.
> 
> I would.
> 
> He won't.
> 
> I would lose quite a few pounds by the time I hit the border of Georgia and Florida!!  Just in time for a Peanut Butter Cup Blizzard, I'd say.



See folks?  He didn't even have to ask me.  After 17+ years, Joe knows me well.  In fact, he probably heard my voice in his head saying, "Oh HELLS no!"


----------



## ConcKahuna

OrlandoMike said:


> If we got enough people we could rent one of those Campers!
> 
> Lets see...
> 
> Coney Island
> Kings Domnion
> Bush Gardens Va
> Carrowinds
> Six Flags GA
> Disney World
> 
> Am I missing any?



What about DollyWood and Graceland??


----------



## MyManGoofy!

RickinNYC said:


> See folks?  He didn't even have to ask me.  After 17+ years, Joe knows me well.  In fact, he probably heard my voice in his head saying, "Oh HELLS no!"



 

Aah Rick - let Joe have his road trip! I will pick you up at the airport and we can sip mojitos poolside while we wait for him to arrive!


----------



## rpmdfw

ConcKahuna said:


> What about DollyWood and Graceland??



Six Flags Over Texas?  

This could be an EPIC road trip!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Hey don't forget Cedar Point.

Maybe I should visit there to see if it's any good!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Hey don't forget Cedar Point.
> 
> Maybe I should visit there to see if it's any good!



No need for you to make such a sacrafice, Mike.  We'd hate for you to go to all that trouble.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Honest, it's not a problem at all!


----------



## RickinNYC

MyManGoofy! said:


> Aah Rick - let Joe have his road trip! I will pick you up at the airport and we can sip mojitos poolside while we wait for him to arrive!



sounds a-ok in my book!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Honest, it's not a problem at all!



Okay, but if you're going to check it out in time for it to be included on the Road Trip, you'll have to go pretty quickly.  Like in the next two weeks, or so.

You'll never be able to manage it in time!


----------



## billysotherdad

Mike,
You check out Cedar Point.  We would like a full report.
I think a TN detour to Dollywood is a must.  It's probably gayer than Gay Days.  Plus there are roller coasters and a LOG FLUME!  Lordy!  And butterflies EVERYWHERE!


Otherwise, the trip seems complete.  And when we all get to Orlando, there Rick will be waiting.  He will have a mojito in hand, laughing at our unwashed bodies and the Slim Jim wrappers sticking out of our pockets.  Our shirts will be stained from Dollywood cotton candy.

Just have the drinks waiting, Rick, and sit back.  Crush the mint and get yourself ready, because we'll all have a lot of talking to do about our AWESOME road trip of East Coast amusement parks. 

Take your camper.  I'm following in the Nova.  Any hitchers?


----------



## Saxton

OK, I'll hitch but you guys will have to swing by on the way to Cedar Point and pick me up.  If it helps any I'll take you all to Niagara Falls and play tour guide.  Maybe we'll even see a rainbow.


----------



## wallyb

I vote for the drinky by the pool thingy ... 
but I'll have a Long Island Iced Tea instead.
 Maybe 2 or 3.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I vote for the drinky by the pool thingy ...
> but I'll have a Long Island Iced Tea instead.
> Maybe 2 or 3.



I gotta say, I'm leaning towards the pool and drinks thing.

As fond as the memories I have of my old Nova, I DO remember how much the no airconditioning, no radio thing sucked.

Hmm.  Maybe Mike can teach me to make the bourboun snow cones before he leaves . . . .


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Okay, but if you're going to check it out in time for it to be included on the Road Trip, you'll have to go pretty quickly.  Like in the next two weeks, or so.
> 
> You'll never be able to manage it in time!




Sigh, I just called, they are not even open yet!


----------



## OH 6

Can't forget King's Island if you're coming through Ohio!   

I'm would join a convoy with my new MINI but riding without AC from here to FL would make me wanna be by the pool sipping a cool drink.


----------



## RickinNYC

And the tide turns and Rick's team is now in the lead!


----------



## OrlandoMike

17 coasters......

One park!

Any takers?  

(We can drive at night!)   Stopping at Waffle House and Stuckey's for breaks!


----------



## billysotherdad

OrlandoMike said:


> 17 coasters......
> 
> One park!
> 
> Any takers?
> 
> (We can drive at night!)   Stopping at Waffle House and Stuckey's for breaks!



See...Mike's always thinking!  I like that idea.


----------



## RickinNYC

billysotherdad said:


> See...Mike's always thinking!  I like that idea.



Then why don't you marry him.


----------



## wallyb

RickinNYC said:


> Then why don't you marry him.



Silly... Boys can't marry boys! Geeesh!


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> Silly... Boys can't marry boys! Geeesh!



Unless of course we pencil in Six Flags New England in Massachusetts!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Silly... Boys can't marry boys! Geeesh!



Like heck we can't!   

Legal or not, we're having "Our Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding" come hell or high water!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Like heck we can't!
> 
> Legal or not, we're having "Our Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding" come hell or high water!



Well Paul and I are actually but -
We live in loopy,, wacky, rarefied, uber-liberal MA - 
so we're "out of touch" with the rest of the country. 
Oh well


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Well Paul and I are actually but -
> We live in loopy,, wacky, rarefied, uber-liberal MA -
> so we're "out of touch" with the rest of the country.
> Oh well



Cheers to being wacky, loopy, out-of-touch, and married!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Cheers to being wacky, loopy, out-of-touch, and married!



With a Disboards/Rick contract out on your life!


----------



## RickinNYC

OrlandoMike said:


> With a Disboards/Rick contract out on your life!



Mwahahahaaaaaaaa (cough cough) hhhaaaaaHAAAAAAAAAhaaahahahaa


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> With a Disboards/Rick contract out on your life!



... threats from the *Gay Mafia* ... nice.





"I know it was you Fredo. You broke my heart. You broke my heart!"


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

billysotherdad said:


> Otherwise, the trip seems complete.  And when we all get to Orlando, there Rick will be waiting.  He will have a mojito in hand, laughing at our unwashed bodies and the Slim Jim wrappers sticking out of our pockets.  Our shirts will be stained from Dollywood cotton candy.
> 
> Any hitchers?



I am so there, as I have always wanted to go a great road trip adventure... and unwashed bodies???  We can all shower at truckstops.... that experience ought to be interestingly scary enough to provide hours of stories.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Not that I would know, but Flying J's are usually pretty clean!  

But just ask MonorailMan what a can of baby powder can do!  You wont need to shower for days!


----------



## RickinNYC

wallyb said:


> ... threats from the *Gay Mafia* ... nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I know it was you Fredo. You broke my heart. You broke my heart!"



I can be bought off.  But until then, watch y'self.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> ... threats from the *Gay Mafia* ... nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I know it was you Fredo. You broke my heart. You broke my heart!"



Wally..just where do you find these things???? You made my morning!!!!


----------



## lillielil

I'm a little late getting on this boat, but here's me:


----------



## rosiep

lillielil said:


> I'm a little late getting on this boat, but here's me:



Beautiful.......


----------



## lillielil

rosiep said:


> Beautiful.......



Thanks! I'm a big fan of red lipstick, obviously


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

rosiep said:


> Beautiful.......



You are very pretty!  You remind me of somebody on TV, but I can't think who it is!

I would look like a vampire if I wore red lipstick!


----------



## ConcKahuna

lillielil said:


>



That picture reminds me of Betty Paige (although she had bangs)!


----------



## lillielil

ConcKahuna said:


> That picture reminds me of Betty Paige (although she had bangs)!



I had fake bangs one upon a time... does that count?


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

lillielil said:


> I had fake bangs one upon a time... does that count?



Well, in that one you look like Mary Alice from Ace of Cakes, but that's not who you look like in the other ones!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

I love that show and Mary Alice is such a snarky gal, I just love her.


----------



## swtnikki

New pic of me. Don't mind the goofy smile.


----------



## ConcKahuna

lillielil said:


> I had fake bangs one upon a time... does that count?








Edit:  You'd think it would be easier to find a clean picture of an S&M pinup queen :shrug:


----------



## rosiep

swtnikki said:


> New pic of me. Don't mind the goofy smile.



You have a beautiful smile!


----------



## Saxton

I agree with Rosie - that's not a goofy smile that's a happy smile.


----------



## TammieLand

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Well, in that one you look like Mary Alice from Ace of Cakes, but that's not who you look like in the other ones!



I thought Mary Alice too!!!  She's soo cute and quirky - Mary Alice, that is <g>!


----------



## TammieLand

TammieLand said:


> I thought Mary Alice too!!!  She's soo cute and quirky - Mary Alice, that is <g>!



That posted wrong - YOU ARE CUTE TOO...I just didn't want to offend you by saying you were quirky, although I think quirky is admirable too...did that make any sense whatsoever?

<---no more cocktails before posting....


----------



## VillainesSheri

I've got enough posts! 

So here is a latest pic of me: 





Here is one of DW and Roy and Minnie:





And here is one from two years ago of both of us and Pluto (and I don't know what she's saying to Pluto, but she looks like she's a five year old in awe - however, check out the guy's face behind DW.. PRICELESS!:


----------



## rosiep

On my latest Disney Trip:


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Yay!  We're back to pictures!


----------



## jeanigor

My DH & I are going to Cedar Point this weekend and will be sure to post a pic when we get back.


----------



## CheshireSmile

Okay, graduation pictures just came in so I thought I'd go ahead and post them because they actually came out okay!
Here's me and my a-sexy self:





And the headshot:





(Now that everyone knows what I look like, if you're going to Gay Days, please come and say hi!  I'll be working at Disney!  The red hair makes me pretty hard to miss in the Florida sunshine)


----------



## wallyb

CheshireSmile said:


> Okay, graduation pictures just came in so I thought I'd go ahead and post them because they actually came out okay!
> Here's me and my a-sexy self:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the headshot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Now that everyone knows what I look like, if you're going to Gay Days, please come and say hi!  I'll be working at Disney!  The red hair makes me pretty hard to miss in the Florida sunshine)



Your tag fits you.
I like it!


----------



## rosiep

CheshireSmile said:


> Okay, graduation pictures just came in so I thought I'd go ahead and post them because they actually came out okay!
> Here's me and my a-sexy self:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the headshot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Now that everyone knows what I look like, if you're going to Gay Days, please come and say hi!  I'll be working at Disney!  The red hair makes me pretty hard to miss in the Florida sunshine)



Congratulations on yor graduation!
Will you only be at Disney for a short while? I'll be there in October and would love to say "hi".


----------



## CheshireSmile

rosiep said:


> Congratulations on yor graduation!
> Will you only be at Disney for a short while? I'll be there in October and would love to say "hi".



No worries, I'll be there until at least next January, so please do come and say hi!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

CheshireSmile said:


> No worries, I'll be there until at least next January, so please do come and say hi!



Great!  We'll look for you in August!  Any clues about which park or resort we might find you in?


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

rpmdfw said:


> Like heck we can't!
> 
> Legal or not, we're having "Our Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding" come hell or high water!



GOOD FOR YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> Well Paul and I are actually but -
> We live in loopy,, wacky, rarefied, uber-liberal MA -
> so we're "out of touch" with the rest of the country.
> Oh well


 YEAH!!!! CHEERS TO YOU!!!!


----------



## OrlandoMike

jeanigor said:


> My DH & I are going to Cedar Point this weekend and will be sure to post a pic when we get back.



Hey can I get a weather report?    When your on Maggie check the status of the new ride at Challenge Park, when does it look like it's gonna open?

Oh and have some of those French Fries for me!


----------



## padalyn

OrlandoMike said:


> Unless of course we pencil in Six Flags New England in Massachusetts!



Where is there a Six Flags in Mass??? I know of the one in NJ...but not Mass...I missed that one!


----------



## OrlandoMike

padalyn said:


> Where is there a Six Flags in Mass??? I know of the one in NJ...but not Mass...I missed that one!



Agawam....(Springfield area...The old Riverside)


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Agawam....(Springfield area...The old Riverside)



I was there once when it was Riverside - 
But that was a long time ago - and I was "messed up" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- as were my friends. 
Aaaaah Art School - good times .


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> But that was a long time ago - and I was "messed up"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - as were my friends.
> Aaaaah Art School - good times .



This explains SO much!


----------



## RickinNYC

rpmdfw said:


> This explains SO much!



It acually really does.  

Oh Wally...


----------



## wallyb

RickinNYC said:


> It acually really does.
> Oh Wally...



What? What?




Are you judging me?




Are you judging me?




I was young...er ... younger.
I could be a nun now.

Except for a few "habits".


----------



## RickinNYC

wallyb said:


> What? What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you judging me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you judging me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was young...er ... younger.
> I could be a nun now.
> 
> Except for a few "habits".



Nun of the above


----------



## lillielil

Who the heck is Mary Alice?


----------



## joanjett1976

look at all of us lovelies!

i am in the middle:


----------



## wallyb

lillielil said:


> Who the heck is Mary Alice?



Mary Alice from _Ace of Cakes_ on food network.
She's a total kick.


----------



## rosiep

joanjett1976 said:


> look at all of us lovelies!
> 
> i am in the middle:



Great photo...come post more often!


----------



## joanjett1976

yeah, i haven't been on the boards so much recently  

i see the ol' gang is still all here!

a more disneyfied pic of me for giggles- me as pinocchio at mnsshp:


----------



## MonorailMan

wallyb said:


> I was there once when it was Riverside -
> But that was a long time ago - and I was "messed up"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - as were my friends.
> Aaaaah Art School - good times .



You went to art school too? Where? Where? Where? Do tell!


----------



## MickeyDee

C'est Moi....






***close to actual size due to largeness of photo.


----------



## MAF

Ok I decided I would try this again.  Since I just got a really cute Mickey shirt from Urban Outfitters I thought I would share.  "No negative comments please!  *


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

very cute shirt & you are totally adorable! 



MAF said:


> Ok I decided I would try this again.  Since I just got a really cute Mickey shirt from Urban Outfitters I thought I would share.  "No negative comments please!  *


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

What beautiful eyes!!! 



MickeyDee said:


> C'est Moi....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***close to actual size due to largeness of photo.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

joanjett1976 said:


> look at all of us lovelies!
> 
> i am in the middle:



And you remind me of someone too, and actress or something like that.
*ponders while looking around the picture*

Ooo...who is the cutie with the Tattoo on the arm?


----------



## ConcKahuna

joanjett1976 said:


> look at all of us lovelies!
> 
> i am in the middle:



You look like one of those fun, sassy, New-Yoricans.  They are the best 



MAF said:


> Ok I decided I would try this again.  Since I just got a really cute Mickey shirt from Urban Outfitters I thought I would share.  "No negative comments please!  *



That is a really cute shirt!  Mickey's never looked so good!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

MAF said:


> Ok I decided I would try this again.  Since I just got a really cute Mickey shirt from Urban Outfitters I thought I would share.  "No negative comments please!  *




I love that shirt


----------



## joanjett1976

MAF: shirt's from Urban Outfitters, right? My gf does visuals for them!

ConcKahuna: Cutie on the left is my good friend since we were wee 15 year olds. He has himself a man and (the horror!) neither have been to WDW But we keep talking about a group excursion where i can play tour guide.

MickeyDee: Hey, chica! How you been?


----------



## MickeyDee

Hey Joan!  I've been busy and life has been hectic, so I've been MIA!  But now I'm planning another trip to the World, so here I am.  hehe  Nice seeing you again!


----------



## MickeyDee

TuckandStuiesMom...Awww!  Thanks so much for the sweet compliment!


----------



## ConcKahuna

joanjett1976 said:


> ConcKahuna: Cutie on the left is my good friend since we were wee 15 year olds. He has himself a man and (the horror!) neither have been to WDW But we keep talking about a group excursion where i can play tour guide.



Hehe, that was actually Ken who asked, but I was thinking it so maybe you're psychic


----------



## insoin

MAF said:


> Ok I decided I would try this again.  Since I just got a really cute Mickey shirt from Urban Outfitters I thought I would share.  "No negative comments please!  *



Awww how cute is that!  I love the shirt, you have to wear that down there and let us know Mickey's reaction


----------



## mstew99

Decided i might as well put a picture up here too.  






I know it's a bit blurry, but unfortunately that's the only kind of picture my camera knows how to take!   I love everyone elses pictures too!


----------



## rosiep

To all the Newbies I haven't met yet: Hello and thanks for taking the time to post. Everyone looks so great!


----------



## wallyb

MonorailMan said:


> You went to art school too? Where? Where? Where? Do tell!




_*New England School Of Art And Design*_ -
it is now part of Suffolk University-
but when I attended it was it's not and it was located at 28 Newbury Street then-
in a beautiful old marble building -
sadly now it's old location is now a  Banana Republic!
"Yeah, that's where I took color theory class - 
right over there, by the Relaxed Dawson Chinos "


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> "Yeah, that's where I took color theory class -
> right over there, by the Relaxed Dawson Chinos "



 

I went to Tampa Technical Institute and got a degree in Digital Graphic Arts.  

TTI got in trouble with the Feds for making up fake students so they could get government money, so now I think they are "University of Boulder:  Tampa Campus".  Or something like that.


----------



## insoin

mstew99 said:


> Decided i might as well put a picture up here too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's a bit blurry, but unfortunately that's the only kind of picture my camera knows how to take!   I love everyone elses pictures too!



Looks fine to me


----------



## TJM1976

Nice pic!  as well as the shirt!






MAF said:


> Ok I decided I would try this again.  Since I just got a really cute Mickey shirt from Urban Outfitters I thought I would share.  "No negative comments please!  *


----------



## mstew99

Ha, insoin your name looked really familiar from somewhere but I couldn't figure out where.  While getting paperwork together for this years trip, I ran across last years stuff, and you were who I had to leave the fridge for in the swap we were in.


----------



## RAPstar

Finally got myself a digital camera. This is me and my mom.


----------



## NikkiPants

My partner Lily and I in Brussells.  Lil on the left, me on the right....typical.







Aaand a little bit of a nicer photo....me on the left Lily on the right!
Aren't we a pair?  haha


----------



## NikkiPants

OrlandoMike said:


> About as tacky as this!




HAHAHAHA where did you even FIND this?!?!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

mstew99 said:


> Decided i might as well put a picture up here too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's a bit blurry, but unfortunately that's the only kind of picture my camera knows how to take!   I love everyone elses pictures too!



It's not blury it is just shot through a filtered lens like on Moonlighting.


----------



## rosiep

Nikkipants: You and your partner are beautiful.

Mstew99: Come take my picture..my face could use some "filtering"....


----------



## Boston5602

Hey everyone , since there seems to be a theme of pics with animals heres me and the black pug . We also have a fawn pug but she is ancient and didnt want in on the picture !


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Boston5602 said:


> Hey everyone , since there seems to be a theme of pics with animals heres me and the black pug . We also have a fawn pug but she is ancient and didnt want in on the picture !



Hi Boston! (waves madly)     Mikes away and we're being bad onver on his "Behave!" thread. So far, there's been burning underwear, eazeecheez, and nutella. I'm waiting for the pirins and mom's nightie to make their ceremonial entrance.


----------



## insoin

mstew99 said:


> Ha, insoin your name looked really familiar from somewhere but I couldn't figure out where.  While getting paperwork together for this years trip, I ran across last years stuff, and you were who I had to leave the fridge for in the swap we were in.



Well, It's a Small World Afterall, now you have that song stuck in your head dont you.  LOL.  I really enjoyed the fridge.  However; the person after me never showed up.  To this day I have no clue what happened.  But the following person got it I heard.


----------



## mstew99

insoin said:


> Well, It's a Small World Afterall, now you have that song stuck in your head dont you.  LOL.  I really enjoyed the fridge.  However; the person after me never showed up.  To this day I have no clue what happened.  But the following person got it I heard.



THAT song..  I've been ruined for life on that ride. We got stuck for a good half hour.  The boats stopped, the singing DID NOT.  It was not a very small world that day


----------



## insoin

mstew99 said:


> THAT song..  I've been ruined for life on that ride. We got stuck for a good half hour.  The boats stopped, the singing DID NOT.  It was not a very small world that day



     That is my worst dream!


----------



## RickinNYC

insoin said:


> That is my worst dream!



Really?  Mine involves nekkidness, Spanish class, a test and garbage being thrown at me.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

RickinNYC said:


> Really?  Mine involves nekkidness, Spanish class, a test and garbage being thrown at me.



a cute naked man speaking Spanish.... that part doesn't sound like a nightmare, but the test and garbage...I can see that.


----------



## RickinNYC

I<3EvilQueen said:


> a cute naked man speaking Spanish.... that part doesn't sound like a nightmare, but the test and garbage...I can see that.



No no no.  I mean I'm the one who's surprised to find myself back in Spanish class taking a test that I can't understand when I suddenly realize that I'm nekkid so people throw garbage at  me.  I can't be the only one.  Anyone?  Anyone?


----------



## rpmdfw

RickinNYC said:


> No no no.  I mean I'm the one who's surprised to find myself back in Spanish class taking a test that I can't understand when I suddenly realize that I'm nekkid so people throw garbage at  me.  I can't be the only one.  Anyone?  Anyone?



Nope.  I think that one's just you.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

RickinNYC said:


> No no no.  I mean I'm the one who's surprised to find myself back in Spanish class taking a test that I can't understand when I suddenly realize that I'm nekkid so people throw garbage at  me.  I can't be the only one.  Anyone?  Anyone?



Mine is I am suddenly backstage of a production of one of my high school or college theatrical performances and I suddenly realize that I don't know the lines or the blocking.  I learn that my script is in my locker, but when I get there I have forgotten where the locker is or what the combination is. Occassionally I'll be naked, but then... that turns into a different type of dream that I can't talk about on here *wink*


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

I have had the nekkid in school or at work dream in the past. A couple years ago though, I noticed a new spin on the theme... I'm at whatever place is likely to cause me the most embarrassment and suddenly notice I'm either completely nekkid or at least, missing important elements of polite dress. BUT -- this is where the uber-stress sets in -- As long as I don't act like I notice anything is missing, nobody else will notice either...


----------



## rosiep

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> I have had the nekkid in school or at work dream in the past. A couple years ago though, I noticed a new spin on the theme... I'm at whatever place is likely to cause me the most embarrassment and suddenly notice I'm either completely nekkid or at least, missing important elements of polite dress. BUT -- this is where the uber-stress sets in -- As long as I don't act like I notice anything is missing, nobody else will notice either...



Now, let my just start by saying I'm a nudist by nature (no comments please) so, the being naked dreams never really happened for me before. It was always that I couldn't find my car, couldn't dial the telephone etc....some of these dreams actually resolved themselves (for instance I almost always can find/drive a car in my dreams....BUT I am starting to have the naked ones!  In fact in the last one I was asked to leave Disney because I was topless. I think this may have something to do with my daughters having both left home....????


----------



## wallyb

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> I have had the nekkid in school or at work dream in the past.



*Now that I think of it me too.*  
Mine involves my old gym teacher and the football team.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> *Now that I think of it me too.*
> Mine involves my old gym teacher and the football team.



 
You are going to be in so much trouble when dad gets back.


----------



## bransworld

This was taken last month..


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

bransworld said:


> This was taken last month..



Nice pic. but where's the smile?

and I love the woman behind you peeking over your shoulder


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> You are going to be in so much trouble when dad gets back.



Oh my Dear.  
Maybe dad's not comming back.
 Sometimes daddys do that.


----------



## padalyn

RickinNYC said:


> No no no.  I mean I'm the one who's surprised to find myself back in Spanish class taking a test that I can't understand when I suddenly realize that I'm nekkid so people throw garbage at  me.  I can't be the only one.  Anyone?  Anyone?



oh ddddeear, Rick I think some more therapy is in order!!!

And who is saying Dad isn't here....Rick is posting!


----------



## RickinNYC

jamieandben said:


> You are going to be in so much trouble when dad gets back.



Dad nothin'.  

I am just about ready to edit every single Wally post just to alter his dang persona.  Or just ban his butt.


----------



## wallyb

RickinNYC said:


> Dad nothin'.
> 
> I am just about ready to edit every single Wally post just to alter his dang persona.  Or just ban his butt.



What's wrong with my persona?  
And leave my butt out of it!


----------



## Saxton

padalyn said:


> oh ddddeear, Rick I think some more therapy is in order!!!
> 
> And who is saying Dad isn't here....Rick is posting!


 
I agree with the therapy suggestion - that is one strange dream.  

And Rick likes to be known as HOB meaning Hot Older Brother although he was originally Dad so this is a strange & confusing family history.


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> And Rick likes to be known as HOB meaning Hot Older Brother although he was originally Dad so this is a strange & confusing family history.



But now alas - it's HOSB - Hot Older Straight Brother. 
Sad really.  
He showed such promise.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> But now alas - it's HOSB - Hot Older Straight Brother.
> Sad really.
> He showed such promise.


He tries to be repressive... but there is a serious freak in there somewheres...

WHAT is it with my posts lately... might it be the welcome brownies????


----------



## swtnikki

Here's a new pic of me and my b/f at the Hard Rock Cafe, Atlantic City, NJ.


----------



## rosiep

swtnikki said:


> Here's a new pic of me and my b/f at the Hard Rock Cafe, Atlantic City, NJ.



Ooooh cute and cutie!

Thanks for posting Nikki...I love your pictures..you remind me a lot of my older daughter. She's a cutie too!


----------



## daannzzz

Just got back from a wonderful 12 day trip to WDW. I was alone so didn't get many pics of me. I met a friend from Jacksonville and she captured this stunning photo of The Grand Floridian.


----------



## DearDaisyinDurham

MonorailMan said:


> It's all about the magical lighting.  But thank you very much.



IF I ever tried that, I would do it the opposite, gravity, you know? so I am looking up instead of down? maybe that's a woman thing?


----------



## DearDaisyinDurham

wallyb said:


> ... threats from the *Gay Mafia* ... nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I know it was you Fredo. You broke my heart. You broke my heart!"



why do I not know by now to NOT have a sip of coffee right before reading Wally's posts!!!


----------



## FireballFL

MAF said:


> Ok by the suggestion that I make this thread from a few peeps, here we go.  Post a picture of what you look like.



Oh no,  you don't want to see that, do you?  LOL


----------



## TJM1976

daannzzz said:


> Just got back from a wonderful 12 day trip to WDW. I was alone so didn't get many pics of me. I met a friend from Jacksonville and she captured this stunning photo of The Grand Floridian.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you had fun!  And sometimes a vacation solo is the most relaxing!


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> *Now that I think of it me too.*
> Mine involves my old gym teacher and the football team.



The _whole_ football team??

And is this real football, or American football?



RickinNYC said:


> Dad nothin'.
> 
> I am just about ready to edit every single Wally post just to alter his dang persona.  Or just ban his butt.










wallyb said:


> What's wrong with my persona?
> And leave my butt out of it!



What if you're on the football team??


----------



## DWJoshua

Mickey and Me during my trip in January!


----------



## Hazy

bransworld said:


> This was taken last month..



Nice picture! Very cute too!


----------



## QCast_Michael

C'est moi!


----------



## ConcKahuna

QCast_Michael said:


> C'est moi!



You look like such a trouble maker in that picture!!

I love it!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

QCast_Michael said:


> C'est moi!



Love that shirt.  I want one.
And yeah... troublemaker *wink*


----------



## rpmdfw

ConcKahuna said:


> You look like such a trouble maker in that picture!!
> 
> I love it!



He does have that impish or dare I say "puckish" look about him doesn't he.


----------



## npmommie

MAF said:


> Ok I decided I would try this again.  Since I just got a really cute Mickey shirt from Urban Outfitters I thought I would share.  "No negative comments please!  *



adorable!!  I love the shirt!



RAPstar said:


> Finally got myself a digital camera. This is me and my mom.


great pic of you and your mum!


NikkiPants said:


> My partner Lily and I in Brussells.  Lil on the left, me on the right....typical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaand a little bit of a nicer photo....me on the left Lily on the right!
> Aren't we a pair?  haha


beautiful!


QCast_Michael said:


> C'est moi!



love the pic! and the tee shirt!

everyone's pics are so great, dannnzzz love the GF too!


----------



## QCast_Michael

troublemaker?? me??? nah.....      ::chuckle::


----------



## ConcKahuna

QCast_Michael said:


> troublemaker?? me??? nah.....      ::chuckle::



Bah, way to disappoint!!

:sigh:


----------



## Jigsaw

Me and my dream car (Chevy Belair) (I'm obsessed with things from the 1950s)







Me and Missy Higgins


----------



## wallyb

QCast_Michael said:


> troublemaker?? me??? nah.....      ::chuckle::



look - I was troublemaker last week.
So If you're not willing to take your shift - you need to find a fill in.

Anyone up for troublemaker this week?
I can't - I'm on bon vivant duty.
Or was I supposed to be Madcap Zany?


----------



## twistedmickey

This is me.  I will be at Gay Days probably on the Mannequins Dance Floor


----------



## QCast_Michael

wallyb said:


> look - I was troublemaker last week.
> So If you're not willing to take your shift - you need to find a fill in.
> 
> Anyone up for troublemaker this week?
> I can't - I'm on bon vivant duty.
> Or was I supposed to be Madcap Zany?



Ok, ok, I'll do it. After all, I don't want to break any rules so early in the game. If you need me, I'll be causing havoc somewhere near JII.


----------



## rosiep

QCast_Michael said:


> Ok, ok, I'll do it. After all, I don't want to break any rules so early in the game. If you need me, I'll be causing havoc somewhere near JII.



Well done! I like a man who knows how to jump right in. Now, unlike WallyB, I _never_ give up being bad...so follow me.....

(evil laugh   ....I'll corrupt all the nice ones I will!)


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Well done! I like a man who knows how to jump right in. Now, unlike WallyB, I _never_ give up being bad...so follow me.....
> 
> (evil laugh   ....I'll corrupt all the nice ones I will!)



*QCast_Michael -* Pissst - It's a trap! 
Just keep saying "yes dear" while backing up slowly... 
then run.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

rosiep said:


> Now, unlike WallyB, I _never_ give up being bad...so follow me.....



just so you know -- they are BOTH bad, bad, BAD.


----------



## wallyb

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> just so you know -- they are BOTH bad, bad, BAD.



Yeah but she's bad - like "bad to the bone" bad
I'm bad like - Michael Jackson "he's bad" bad - back when he was good


----------



## shakebear

zulemara said:


> I should totally be doing homework, but instead I'm messing with finding pictures LOL
> This is one taken by a friend who is a photography major
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of me and DBF on our trip over x-max.  I still get tears when I think about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another friend with a photography minor.  Gosh people like to take pictures of us LOL



aw, you two are absolutely adorable!  
by the way, i hope no one minds me being here since i personally am not gay..


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

shakebear said:


> by the way, i hope no one minds me being here since i personally am not gay..



Why in the world would we mind you being here?  Pull up a chair and join our little wacky group.     The more the merrier!


----------



## shakebear

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Why in the world would we mind you being here?  Pull up a chair and join our little wacky group.     The more the merrier!



yay!


----------



## ConcKahuna

shakebear said:


> by the way, i hope no one minds me being here since i personally am not gay..



I think we are starting to have more straight people on here than gay people  

It's ok, we love everyone!  (just people of the same sex more than the others  )


----------



## RAPstar

Me and a non-Disney friend. See the resemblance?


----------



## Jigsaw

RAPstar said:


> Me and a non-Disney friend. See the resemblance?



that is awesome!
the theater always has awesome displays (the simpsons one is my favorite)


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

That is SO CUTE!!!!!


----------



## Disney_Villain

Here are two pics taken at our WDW wedding honeymoon in May 2006:

Kenneth Zak (myself) at Liberty Tree Tavern . . .






Kenneth & Robert Zak (my Disney-husband) in Epcot's Leave a Legacy . . .






We also have a paving stone in the Disneyland esplanade, and will finally get to see it this October!


----------



## DaksKid

This is me a few years ago when I was 13, right after I came out.  The beautiful lady in the photo is Amy Ray of Indigo Girls.  






Here's me with a pirate at Disneyland last year.  






And here is me getting choked by some crazy thing at Universal Studios!


----------



## Boston5602

DaksKid said:


> And here is me getting choked by some crazy thing at Universal Studios!



Gosh , I always wondered what those mummies looked like without all that wrapping on , UUGGGGGHHHHH   not pretty !!! 

You on the other had are  cute  ( I wanted to say cutie but my spell check keeps yelling at me for that spelling ! ) <G>


----------



## rbthntschl

Hope this works.  I'm getting all  





From left to right:  Bruce, Dale, and Bob

OMG It worked 

Luv 'n' Stuff
Bob of


----------



## StormTigger

Since this hasn't been "stuck" yet *clears throat*  Just bumping up so we don't lose it!


----------



## TJM1976




----------



## I<3EvilQueen

TJM1976 said:


>




Nice blue eyes.


----------



## swtnikki

New pics of me and Kenny while in Myrtle Beach, SC last week.


----------



## ConcKahuna

TJM1976 said:


>



Woohoo for hot gay geeks!!  (I apologize if you're not a geek)


----------



## TJM1976

well, depends on what your definition of "geek" is.


----------



## ConcKahuna

TJM1976 said:


> well, depends on what your definition of "geek" is.



Computer nerds, boys who play video games, or the ones with unnatural obsessions with odd facts (Disney geeks count).  I'm a video game geek myself, so I'm not bashing anyone  

And the fact that the picture above shows a computer monitor being used as a night stand is a good sign


----------



## TJM1976

I will admit to being a Disney geek!     But the "nightstand monitor" was the TV in the cabin on a Royal Caribbean cruise I took earlier this year.


----------



## RAPstar

My nephew, niece and me


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Why when I hit the Insert Image button does it just "ding" at me??  So rude!!!  If anyone can offer any advise/help please let me know!!!


----------



## StormTigger

bump..


----------



## ConcKahuna

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Why when I hit the Insert Image button does it just "ding" at me??  So rude!!!  If anyone can offer any advise/help please let me know!!!



You probably have popups blocked.  The easiest way to do it is to host your photos in Photobucket ( www.photobucket.com ).   Below the photo is a line that says "forums" or something like that, with a line of code.  Just copy and paste that over


----------



## rosiep

My latest from Portland Pride. That's my daughter in the blue!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

rosiep said:


> My latest from Portland Pride. That's my daughter in the blue!


 You are both adorable!


----------



## rosiep

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> You are both adorable!



Aw shucks!
I just love seeing her so happy! It makes my heart swell.


----------



## drskw

So how do I join in and post a pic??


----------



## rosiep

drskw said:


> So how do I join in and post a pic??



There's a little yellow icon when the post reply box opens. I know you need to have a certain # of posts but I don't know how many. 
I used photobucket.com to host my pictures, since I'm terrible on the computer.


----------



## Timrobb

Just the two of us and our daughter . . . 






[/IMG]

and I had to add these two of her at the castle (come on, you know they are adorable!! :love: )

[IMG][IMG]http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii36/timrobb1/IMG_3087-1.jpg[/IMG]






[/IMG]

I am sorry they are so big, I don't know how to make them smaller - yikes!


----------



## OrlandoMike

All three of you look great!    


And yes she is a cutie!


So how is it raising a girl with two dads?


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Timrobb - What a beautiful family!


----------



## mmmbop

My lovely friend decided to come up and visit me during my trip in March  I wonder where we are....??
Sorry it's so big  Don't know how to resize it.


----------



## Timrobb

Funny you should ask.  We really thought we wanted a boy - but w/ adoption, you don't get the choice.  At first we were scared - but now, we wouldn't have it any other way.  My best friend has a boy three days younger then our little one and he is a terror - lol!  But, I do hear that girls are harded when they get older.  Time will tell! LOL!


----------



## rosiep

Timrobb said:


> Funny you should ask.  We really thought we wanted a boy - but w/ adoption, you don't get the choice.  At first we were scared - but now, we wouldn't have it any other way.  My best friend has a boy three days younger then our little one and he is a terror - lol!  But, I do hear that girls are harded when they get older.  Time will tell! LOL!



Timrobb:
Absolutely beautiful, all three of you.
Just an aside: even when you have kids the usual way you don't get a choice!  
I have two girls and I have to agree...they were easy when they were little..but as young women it was an emotional roller coaster....now as young adults they are amazing! 

Mmmbop:
You and your friend look like you're having a blast! Thanks everyone for posting pics...now come and join the conversations..jump right on in..everyone's welcome.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

OK heres my try.  If this works, I'll put up some pics of my kids too!!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Ooooh, it worked - sorry it was so big, I have NO IDEA what to do about that!!!  Heres some more!  
BTW - I'm the girl on the left... I don't photograph well, sorry!





This my youngest, Sophie





This is my oldest, Emily


----------



## ConcKahuna

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> I'm the girl on the left... I don't photograph well, sorry!



With the handle "Sharp*Mom*OfTwo", I didn't think it was you with the goatee  

Great pics everyone!

And Timrobb, that castle photo is adorable!


----------



## Timrobb

Well concK if it wasn't for you, our trip wouldn't have been magical at all.  But yes, the castle pic is one of our favorites.  The CM let us in before the crowd and said, "quick go get a pic before the crowd arrives".  It was amazing!


----------



## TiggerInLBV

Ok, so I never ever post on the forum here, mostly lurk over on the Disney resorts board and try to answer questions as I work for Dis. But here is a pic of me from 2.5 years ago...I'm not the blue guy  . Tim and Robb, what a beautiful family you have!  I wish I had kids but I have not been introduced to my Prince yet.  I know he is somewhere out there...


----------



## ConcKahuna

TiggerInLBV said:


>



Love stitch!!

And you look vaguely familiar...


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I am organizing my photos and I'm a little backlogged. This is me at work during Rose Parade Float building. I work in organ and tissue donation and every year we build a float for the parade. The hours are long and it's cold in that Pasadena warehouse!


----------



## joanjett1976

Tim & Robb - beautiful family. Heartwarming pictures


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I am organizing my photos and I'm a little backlogged. This is me at work during Rose Parade Float building. I work in organ and tissue donation and every year we build a float for the parade. The hours are long and it's cold in that Pasadena warehouse!



Ooooooohhhh!!! I have been totally fascinated by the floats in the Rose Parade since I was 5 years old. The whole thing about 100% of the float surfaces being covered with petals, seeds or whatever TOTALLY blows my mind... The palomino horses are pretty dang breath-taking too...


----------



## npmommie

tim robb, beautiful pics, all of you are adorable!
rosie your dd looks just like you!!
everyones pics are great!!


----------



## Timrobb

thanks everybody for the positive posts.  we are very lucky - our daughter is one amazing little girl.  she is also DISNEY crazed - she wears her Cinderella dress EVERY day and whenever she sees a plane, she asks if she can go on it so she can have breakfast at the castle - we have created a monster LOL!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Timrobb said:


> thanks everybody for the positive posts.  we are very lucky - our daughter is one amazing little girl.  she is also DISNEY crazed - she wears her Cinderella dress EVERY day and whenever she sees a plane, she asks if she can go on it so she can have breakfast at the castle - we have created a monster LOL!



Brandon from the Hawaii building said he hopes you guys can make it back on the next trip!  We're waiting for you to come back home!


----------



## rosiep

I love that this thread exist. It's great to put faces to posts.


Kinglouiethe1: You look so mild mannered and cute in your picture, working for such a good cause and then volunteering to build a float. Not the witty devil I pictured at all. Tell us true.....what do you look like _really????_

SharpMomofTwo: Your whole family is adorable. 

TiggerinLBV-Whatsa matter with those Princes???? Are they blind????

NPMommie: People always know my daughters are my daughters.....they both look like me, but they don't look like each other. Luckily they look like extended family too..otherwise my joke about the mailman might be taken seriously!


----------



## Joshua_me

<--- Me in my avatar

From Key West last summer.  With 'too cheesy for words' frame added by my then BF...


----------



## rosiep

Joshua_me said:


> <--- Me in my avatar
> 
> From Key West last summer.  With 'too cheesy for words' frame added by my then BF...



You're adorable....why..if I were a gay man.....I'd shamelessly flirt with you. Oh heck..who am I kidding, as a not so straight woman I'll flirt with you anyways....


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> You're adorable....why..if I were a gay man.....I'd shamelessly flirt with you. Oh heck..who am I kidding, as a not so straight woman I'll flirt with you anyways....




Who are you kidding, indeed.  

You'd flirt with him WITHOUT the picture!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Who are you kidding, indeed.
> 
> You'd flirt with him WITHOUT the picture!



He knows me so well.......

(ps Robb-Don't tell Wally...he thinks I save all my flirt for him...)


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> He knows me so well.......
> 
> (ps Robb-Don't tell Wally...he thinks I save all my flirt for him...)



I'm not Robb.  I'm Rob.  I'm the "one b" guy.  You know, the one you jilted for that "two b" Robb as soon as he showed up. 

I'm still bitter about that.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

rpmdfw said:


> I'm not Robb.  I'm Rob.  I'm the "one b" guy.  You know, the one you jilted for that "two b" Robb as soon as he showed up.
> 
> I'm still bitter about that.



But you are still MY gay crush.


----------



## rosiep

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> But you are still MY gay crush.



Someone for everyone  I always say!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> I'm not Robb.  I'm Rob.  I'm the "one b" guy.  You know, the one you jilted for that "two b" Robb as soon as he showed up.
> 
> I'm still bitter about that.



So I got a little crazy with the b's....sue me


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> He knows me so well.......
> 
> (ps Robb-Don't tell Wally...he thinks I save all my flirt for him...)



I'm not delusional!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> I'm not delusional!



That point is debatable.


----------



## wallyb

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> That point is debatable.



"Et tu, TuckandStuiesMom?" :


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> I'm not delusional!



What fun is that  

Sane = boring.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

HEY!!! the flirtin' action's been kinda lean over in this direction lately. Yehs reaps what yehs sows...


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> What fun is that
> Sane = boring.



*Now I'm be called SANE.*  
*And Boring!* 
*This is beyond the pale!* 

Don't make me get all "interesting and crazy" on your butt.


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> *
> Don't make me get all "interesting and crazy" on your butt.*


*

As long as it doesnt involve points, you can do whatever you want! *


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

ConcKahuna said:


> As long as it doesnt involve points, you can do whatever you want!



Points Schmoints! I say go fer it, Brother Wally!  

I'm outa here. There's a Sausage McMuffin callin' my name on the way to work this am... Seriously -- As a food item purveyor, McDonalds pretty much sux; BUT Ronald McDonald Charities TOTALLY ROCK!!!!


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> As long as it doesnt involve points, you can do whatever you want!



You're very accommodating!  
You should work in hospitality!


----------



## Timrobb

Well, I am a Robb with two "b"s and I would like to be flirted with


----------



## wallyb

Timrobb said:


> Well, I am a Robb with two "b"s and I would like to be flirted with



Well - it's anouther robb- but I'm sure she'll flirt with you too.
She's kinda trampy - as in she's a *Lady and the Tramp*


----------



## Timrobb

I'll take it where I can get it - LOL!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Timrobb said:


> Well, I am a Robb with two "b"s and I would like to be flirted with



And trust me, he's VERY flirt worthy!!!  



wallyb said:


> Well - it's anouther robb- but I'm sure she'll flirt with you too.
> She's kinda trampy - as in she's a *Lady and the Tramp*



That for some reason makes me think of the one character from _Bram Stoker's Dracula_.  Lucy.


----------



## Timrobb

thanks concK - always brighten my day!  lol - the staff at the poly are all VERY flirt worthy too!!


----------



## wallyb

Timrobb said:


> I'll take it where I can get it - LOL!



Oh with Rosie - you'll get it - *in spades*-
But the question is - Do you *want* it?

Good luck to you sir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have all your shots ... right?


----------



## Timrobb

all up to date with my shots - LOL!!


----------



## wallyb

Timrobb said:


> all up to date with my shots - LOL!!



well then...
Buckle Up Baby!




Rosie usually comes around in the afternoons.
I think she spends the mornings painting on - I mean applying her makeup.
Oh and then there's her "Happy Juice".


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> You have all your shots ... right?



Did someone say SHOTS?!?!?!?!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Did someone say SHOTS?!?!?!?!



Please keep that away from Rosie!  
You remember last time.


----------



## Timrobb

Will Rosie bring her own harness - b/c I would like being buckled to that.


----------



## RobbNJ

Timrobb said:


> Well, I am a Robb with two "b"s and I would like to be flirted with




I am the other Robb with two b's.  Maybe I will add another one so we all don't get confused!

You have a beautiful family Robb!  You are blessed!

Robb


----------



## RobbNJ

Timrobb said:


> I'll take it where I can get it - LOL!




Please...It's been too long since I've had the opportunity to flirt I can't even remember when..
Soooo, which hotel do I have to stay at to get this kind of tratment?  I know it's not at Pop!

Robb


----------



## wallyb

Timrobb said:


> Will Rosie bring her own harness - b/c I would like being buckled to that.



Robb - *Are the two b's for Bad Boy!* 
*Behave.*





Or not.


----------



## Timrobb

not BAD BOY - i think another adjective works better -hmmmm . .  .


----------



## Timrobb

hmm - bashful comes to mind!


----------



## ConcKahuna

RobbNJ said:


> Please...It's been too long since I've had the opportunity to flirt I can't even remember when..
> Soooo, which hotel do I have to stay at to get this kind of tratment?  I know it's not at Pop!
> 
> Robb



Come to the Polynesian!!  Aloha means "love" and there's a whole lotta Alohain' going on!!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Timrobb said:


> not BAD BOY - i think another adjective works better -hmmmm . .  .



*trying really hard not to comment.... trying really hard not to comment*


----------



## Timrobb

conck is right w/ that - they are all about the LOVE!  an amazing staff that will bend over backwards to help you have an amazing vacation!!


----------



## rosiep

Timrobb said:


> Well, I am a Robb with two "b"s and I would like to be flirted with



Your wish is my command (wink, wink)


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Oh with Rosie - you'll get it - *in spades*-
> But the question is - Do you *want* it?
> 
> Good luck to you sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have all your shots ... right?



Come here and let me bite you for that remark....


----------



## RobbNJ

Timrobb said:


> conck is right w/ that - they are all about the LOVE!  an amazing staff that will bend over backwards to help you have an amazing vacation!!




Now THAT sounds inviting!! I will have to look into a hotel switch!  

Is it September yet?

Robb


----------



## RobbNJ

ConcKahuna said:


> Come to the Polynesian!!  Aloha means "love" and there's a whole lotta Alohain' going on!!




I knew I was staying at the wrong place!  I love Alohain'!!


----------



## Timrobb

I am being serious - the Poly staff is great.  They really go out of their way to ensure a great vacation.  Not to get all "sappy" but, we have amazing memories of our trip b/c of the kindness of the staff.


----------



## rosiep

RobbNJ said:


> Now THAT sounds inviting!! I will have to look into a hotel switch!
> 
> Is it September yet?
> 
> Robb



_THAT_ sounds like points to me....


----------



## wallyb

Timrobb said:


> conck is right w/ that - they are all about the LOVE!  an amazing staff that will bend over backwards to help you have an amazing vacation!!


----------



## Timrobb

okay, i was trying to be all serious - but i see that is lost on this crowd - so when in rome . . .


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


>



That's what I thought!!!


----------



## ConcKahuna

"I'd bend over backwards!  I'd bend over forwards!" -Elvira, Mistress of the Dark.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0yC_3LikYU


----------



## ConcKahuna

Timrobb said:


> okay, i was trying to be all serious - but i see that is lost on this crowd - so when in rome . . .


S'ok Robb, I really appreciate your comment :


----------



## RobbNJ

rosiep said:


> _THAT_ sounds like points to me....



Now, Now, I was just commenting on the generosity of how well the CM's seem to treat you there.  yea that's it...


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> S'ok Robb, I really appreciate your comment :



Yes we *ALL Love* each other!
Love  love *LOVE!* 






Can we get back ti the naughty bits?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> That's what I thought!!!



You thought?
Did that hurt?


----------



## rosiep

Timrobb said:


> okay, i was trying to be all serious - but i see that is lost on this crowd - so when in rome . . .



I don't know what you were thinking.....


----------



## Timrobb

you all have me freaked out about points i cannot think straight

(do you like how i left that open for you all?)


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> You thought?
> Did that hurt?



gee...and I was just about to thank you for the heiney dance...but forget it now....

(and yeah, a little)


----------



## rosiep

Timrobb said:


> you all have me freaked out about points i cannot think straight
> 
> (do you like how i left that open for you all?)



Please....we are the most unruly bunch of kids and the worse that's happened is Wally and I had to stand in the corner....all by ourselves...sniff....sniff...


----------



## ConcKahuna

Timrobb said:


> you all have me freaked out about points i cannot think straight
> 
> (do you like how i left that open for you all?)



No one else here thinks straight either.

Well maybe Tuckandstewiesmom, but she's twisted enough that we love her anyways.

Rosies too borderline to even argue that she thinks straight!!


----------



## rosiep

ConcKahuna said:


> No one else here thinks straight either.
> 
> Well maybe Tuckandstewiesmom, but she's twisted enough that we love her anyways.
> 
> Rosies too borderline to even argue that she thinks straight!!



I don't know about TuckandStuiesMom..she said I was a hunk a hunka burning love  

and as for me....


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

ConcKahuna said:


> No one else here thinks straight either.
> 
> Well maybe Tuckandstewiesmom, but she's twisted enough that we love her anyways.
> 
> Rosies too borderline to even argue that she thinks straight!!




Great now I have Madonna's Borderline stuck in my head.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Kinglouiethe1: You look so mild mannered and cute in your picture, working for such a good cause and then volunteering to build a float. Not the witty devil I pictured at all. Tell us true.....what do you look like _really????_



I am cute and mild mannered!


----------



## Timrobb

There could be worse things "stuck" in your head . . .


----------



## wallyb

I just want to see some of this famous *Poly contortion act*.
Bend over back - Bend over front - it's Cirque du Soleil with perks!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Timrobb said:


> There could be worse things "stuck" in your head . . .



*trying not to comment...trying not to comment...must keep it clean...must keep it clean...or Mom and Dad will yell*


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I am cute and mild mannered!



You ARE NOT mannered.


----------



## turkygurl

Conck, I love how even though I'm the quiet one on here (most of the time) you still know I'm not thinking straight (or clean) all of the time.   

But I'm nowhere near as bad as some of you, which is probably why I seem mild in comparison.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> You ARE NOT mannered.



I am very mannered! If Rosie asked me to stab a certain someone with a salad fork I would know exactly which fork to pick up!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I am very mannered! If Rosie asked me to stab a certain someone with a salad fork I would know exactly which fork to pick up!




But wouldn't the fact that you used a salad fork for a meat dish be un-mannered?


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I am very mannered! If Rosie asked me to stab a certain someone with a salad fork I would know exactly which fork to pick up!



okay - I was going to do something with the word  
fork 
but better sense kicked in.


----------



## rosiep

turkygurl said:


> Conck, I love how even though I'm the quiet one on here (most of the time) you still know I'm not thinking straight (or clean) all of the time.
> 
> But I'm nowhere near as bad as some of you, which is probably why I seem mild in comparison.



Bad to the bone baby......
Don't think I'm fooled by the sweet and innocent act....


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> okay - I was going to do something with the word
> fork
> but better sense kicked in.



KROF??? ROFK?


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> okay - I was going to do something with the word
> fork
> but better sense kicked in.



You have no sense.


----------



## wallyb

I<3EvilQueen said:


> But wouldn't the fact that you used a salad fork for a meat dish be un-mannered?



I'm a Meat Dish!?!
Why thank you.




Can I be Veal Prince Olaf?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I<3EvilQueen said:


> But wouldn't the fact that you used a salad fork for a meat dish be un-mannered?



I happen to like meat in my salad. I'm like a vegetarian, but for meat.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> You have no sense.


Remember when I sat on you last time!?!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Remember when I sat on you last time!?!



Are there pictures?


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Remember when I sat on you last time!?!



YEP!!!


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> YEP!!!



Rosie - I think Jamie's being all Innuendoy again! 

Or in my endo !!!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Rosie - I think Jamie's being all Innuendoy again!
> 
> Or in my endo !!!



I have a corner you can rent....no wait a minute..that didn't come out right..I meant the corner I was sent to when I was bad....no wait that didn't come out right either.....


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Oh look, back in the land of on topic my friend just sent me pics of our trip to Disneyland last month and I'm posting it because for a change I think I look good. That's my sis next to me.


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Oh look, back in the land of on topic my friend just sent me pics of our trip to Disneyland last month and I'm posting it because for a change I think I look good. That's my sis next to me.



Too cute. I've been to Disneyland a couple of times. It has it's own unique charm.  I want to go to DL when DH and I celebrate our 25th anniversary!
KLthe1: Where in LA are you? My daughter lives in Valley Village.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

rosiep said:


> Too cute. I've been to Disneyland a couple of times. It has it's own unique charm.  I want to go to DL when DH and I celebrate our 25th anniversary!
> KLthe1: Where in LA are you? My daughter lives in Valley Village.



Very cute, and by Sis, I assume you mean the female in the picture.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Too cute. I've been to Disneyland a couple of times. It has it's own unique charm.  I want to go to DL when DH and I celebrate our 25th anniversary!
> KLthe1: Where in LA are you? My daughter lives in Valley Village.



More importantly are you near a Fred Segal -
and can I borrow your charge card?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> More importantly are you near a Fred Segal -
> and can I borrow your charge card?



(secret...shhhhh...I hate shopping!)

Can I still play with you all?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Too cute. I've been to Disneyland a couple of times. It has it's own unique charm.  I want to go to DL when DH and I celebrate our 25th anniversary!
> KLthe1: Where in LA are you? My daughter lives in Valley Village.



Thanx  Disneyland is all I know of Disney. We have annual passes but not the premium and it's one of my favorite ways to spend a Sunday afternoon. Someday soon I hope to make a pilgrimage to Disney Mecca. 

I live in east LA, it's like that Cheech and Chong movie only less funny. Next year when the fiance makes an honest man out of me I will move to Long Beach.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Very cute, and by Sis, I assume you mean the female in the picture.



Yup that's the one. She's the best sister in the world even if she is a crazy emotional female type thing.



rosiep said:


> (secret...shhhhh...I hate shopping!)
> 
> Can I still play with you all?



It's ok Rosie, I'm not a big shopper myself, if I was I'd have a better sense of style in my pix, no?



wallyb said:


> More importantly are you near a Fred Segal -
> and can I borrow your charge card?



I can get to Fred Segal in 20 minutes from work without traffic, so in short since there is always traffic in LA I am not near Fred Segal. Them mean men with the briefcases took all my credit cards away


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> (secret...shhhhh...I hate shopping!)
> Can I still play with you all?







OMG - We are so over!
I was looking for a reason and BLAM here it is.


----------



## rosiep

You should have quit when you learned I carry around a stuffed lion backpack as my purse....


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I can get to Fred Segal in 20 minutes from work without traffic, so in short since there is always traffic in LA I am not near Fred Segal. Them mean men with the briefcases took all my credit cards away



okay - CASH then...  
But don't ask for the change back.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> You should have quit when you learned I carry around a stuffed lion backpack as my purse....



A Fendi stuffed lion backpack?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> okay - CASH then...
> But don't ask for the change back.



if they're handing out cash I'll sacrifice and participate....


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> A Fendi stuffed lion backpack?



WALGREENS!

And eeeew! Those Fendi bags are UGLY!

(I had to look them up)


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> okay - CASH then...
> But don't ask for the change back.



Well I also forgot to mention I'm not allowed in Fred Segal's anymore. There was some . . . . . . unpleasantness.

Harsh words were spoken, legs were broken, it's really a period of last week I don't like to talk about.


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Well I also forgot to mention I'm not allowed in Fred Segal's anymore. There was some . . . . . . unpleasantness.
> 
> Harsh words were spoken, legs were broken, it's really a period of last week I don't like to talk about.



Was that you???


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Was that you???



I plead the 2nd amendment


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I plead the 2nd amendment



The right to bear arms?

If you were a Disney Cast Member, you'd get fired for that.


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I plead the 2nd amendment



Oh Yeah? Well DD Tara took pictures...wanna negotiate???
(obviously she likes to shop....)


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

rpmdfw said:


> The right to bear arms?
> 
> .



Or is that the Fashion 2nd Ammed?
The Right to Bare Arms.


----------



## rpmdfw

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Or is that the Fashion 2nd Ammed?
> The Right to Bare Arms.



The right to bare ANY body part is not guaranteed to ANYONE, and is solely dependent on how attractive said person is and how attractive said body part is.

In other words, if it's not hot, cover it up!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> The right to bear arms?



Thats the one!



I<3EvilQueen said:


> Or is that the Fashion 2nd Ammed?
> The Right to Bare Arms.



Nope, the other one.



rpmdfw said:


> The right to bare ANY body part is not guaranteed to ANYONE, and is solely dependent on how attractive said person is and how attractive said body part is.
> 
> In other words, if it's not hot, cover it up!



Yes, thats why I was wearing the ski mask at Fred Segal your honor.


----------



## wallyb

None of this chitchat is getting Wally 
anything pretty or shiny from Fred Segal


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Yes, thats why I was wearing the ski mask at Fred Segal your honor.



Don't be silly.  We've already established that you're a cutie.  

Now take that thing off.


----------



## Joshua_me

rosiep said:


> You're adorable....why..if I were a gay man.....I'd shamelessly flirt with you. Oh heck..who am I kidding, as a not so straight woman I'll flirt with you anyways....


You're very kind.   

Free Mickey bars for everyone !


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> The right to bare ANY body part is not guaranteed to ANYONE, and is solely dependent on how attractive said person is and how attractive said body part is.
> 
> In other words, if it's not hot, cover it up!



I'd be relegated to wearing a sheet then....To heck with it I say!
Let them eat cake (and choke upon seeing my naked bosom)


----------



## rosiep

Joshua_me said:


> You're very kind.
> 
> Free Mickey bars for everyone !



I'm serious....Wally better mind his P's and Q's.....

(Look Wally: He's cute  and he bought me ice cream nah nah)


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I'm serious....Wally better mind his P's and Q's.....
> 
> (Look Wally: He's cute  and he bought me ice cream nah nah)



But - _I know What Boys Like!_
Song cue


----------



## wallyb

And *you* scared away the ROBBs


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> But - _I know What Boys Like!_
> Song cue



Yeah, but I Know What Guys Want......


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> And *you* scared away the ROBBs



At least we still have Rob (with one b)!

One b is better than none...


----------



## rosiep

rosiep said:


> At least we still have Rob (with one b)!
> 
> One b is better than none...



Cause then you'd have just RO! (oh no that's me!)


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Yeah, but I Know What Guys Want......



We do to and were better at it.


----------



## ConcKahuna

turkygurl said:


> Conck, I love how even though I'm the quiet one on here (most of the time) you still know I'm not thinking straight (or clean) all of the time.
> 
> But I'm nowhere near as bad as some of you, which is probably why I seem mild in comparison.



 

Thanks I needed that laugh!!

I seem to remember the reason I look so scrunched and fat in that one group photo of us is because you said a certain part of your anatomy wanted company, so I was using it as a headrest....



kingLouiethe1 said:


> Oh look, back in the land of on topic my friend just sent me pics of our trip to Disneyland last month and I'm posting it because for a change I think I look good. That's my sis next to me.



A four-course meal!

Not really into the desert.  Looks pretty just not for my palate.


----------



## MonorailMan

Joshua_me said:


> You're very kind.
> 
> Free Mickey bars for everyone !



I'll flirt with you too. No Mickey bar is necessary.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> We do to and were better at it.



yeah ... What he said!  
Boys rule - girls drool!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> At least we still have Rob (with one b)!
> 
> One b is better than none...



Yep.  I'm still here.

Only need one "b".

The other one is just overcompensating.


----------



## wallyb

MonorailMan said:


> I'll flirt with you too. No Mickey bar is necessary.



I'll just take your money and leave you tied up in the room.

But happy.


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> We do to and were better at it.



Ooooh...Tough Crowd...


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Ooooh...Tough Crowd...



We're not pushovers here Rosie  - you can't push us around!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> We're not pushovers here Rosie  - you can't push us around!



Well.... if you'd quit eating all that dessert I could!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Well.... if you'd quit eating all that dessert I could!



Did you just call us FAT!?!?!?!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Did you just call us FAT!?!?!?!



Haven't we all been here before????


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Haven't we all been here before????



I hope you mean PHAT... or your dead.


----------



## turkygurl

> Haven't we all been here before????


I recognize that tree.


----------



## rpmdfw

turkygurl said:


> I recognize that tree.



   

Gotta love the turkygurl!  She's FUNNY!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I hope you mean PHAT... or your dead.



ugh...gurgle...sputter....plop


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> ugh...gurgle...sputter....plop



RUN ROSIE RUN!


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> RUN ROSIE RUN!



I can't silly...I'm dead!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> I can't silly...I'm dead!



Haven't you ever seen "Weekend at Bernie's"?


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Haven't you ever seen "Weekend at Bernie's"?



Well then..isn't it your job to roll me away on a gurney? Or is that a different movie with corpses???


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I can't silly...I'm dead!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


>



Why does everything I love die


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

jamieandben said:


> We do to and were better at it.



Too funny -- I know I don't have a clue sometimes.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Wow. I finally got a blessing from the Tag Fairy


----------



## wallyb

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Wow. I finally got a blessing from the Tag Fairy



_Congrats Queeny!_


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Wow. I finally got a blessing from the Tag Fairy



Oh hooray! me too! This is the happiest day of my . . . .? No wait, yesterday was a pretty good day, hmm, anyway, it's a good thing.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Oh hooray! me too! This is the happiest day of my . . . .? No wait, yesterday was a pretty good day, hmm, anyway, it's a good thing.



Banned at Fred Segal's, - is not a good thing 

But happy tag!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Banned at Fred Segal's, - is not a good thing
> 
> But happy tag!



Are you kidding? I have a wedding to pay for, I can't afford to be spending time at Fred Segal's. I wonder if they have a registry I can mange on-line . . . .


----------



## RickinNYC

Have to ask.  What in heck is Fred Segal's?


----------



## OrlandoMike

RickinNYC said:


> Have to ask.  What in heck is Fred Segal's?



A fancy Home Depot?


----------



## wallyb

RickinNYC said:


> Have to ask.  What in heck is Fred Segal's?



Fashion mecca!  

NOW BUY ME SOMETHING!


----------



## RickinNYC

OrlandoMike said:


> A fancy Home Depot?



Never thought I'd see "fancy" and "home depot" in the same sentence.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Rick, I've been dealing with Wally all day, it's your turn now!  By the way, he threw Rosie down the stairs earlier....... 




wallyb said:


> *Hey Rosie come over here -
> Who's that downstairs?*


----------



## rosiep

RickinNYC said:


> Never thought I'd see "fancy" and "home depot" in the same sentence.



Do I get a gold star today Rick??? Except for leaking a little bit of gas...I've been an absolute angel all morning... 


NOW I WANT MY STAR!!!!


----------



## OrlandoMike

RickinNYC said:


> Never thought I'd see "fancy" and "home depot" in the same sentence.



It's called Home Depot Expo! 

So much work to do!

http://www.expo.com/


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Rick, I've been dealing with Wally all day, it's your turn now!  By the way, he threw Rosie down the stairs earlier.......



I did my corner time for this already!
I can't be incarcerated twice for the same crime!


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> I did my corner time for this already!
> I can't be incarcerated twice for the same crime!



Why dont you show Rick that picture of Ronald McDonald you drew at school today?


----------



## rosiep

See? I'm good..I'm ignored....but if I do one bad thing Rick comes out with his big ole stick........


----------



## joanjett1976

RickinNYC said:


> Have to ask.  What in heck is Fred Segal's?



 

Let me pick myself up off the floor. The vapors, the vapors!

Fred Segal is mecca in L.A. Swarming with paparazzi, insanely priced fashion items that will troll the pages of US Weekly the following week. They have many different rooms and an Italian restaurant. Looooove the saffron risotto there! Nothing like trying to squeze into your recently purchased tight jeans after that one...


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Why dont you show Rick that picture of Ronald McDonald you drew at school today?



orgetfay ethay icturepay udeday


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> See? I'm good..I'm ignored....but if I do one bad thing Rick comes out with his big ole stick........



big ole stick?
do something bad and take Pictures.


----------



## wallyb

joanjett1976 said:


> Let me pick myself up off the floor. The vapors, the vapors!
> 
> Fred Segal is mecca in L.A. Swarming with paparazzi, insanely priced fashion items that will troll the pages of US Weekly the following week. They have many different rooms and an Italian restaurant. Looooove the saffron risotto there! Nothing like trying to squeze into your recently purchased tight jeans after that one...



See!   luv *joanjett*!
Buy me something okay!


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> big ole stick?
> do something bad and take Pictures.



I did...I mentioned his stick.....


----------



## RickinNYC

rosiep said:


> I did...I mentioned his stick.....



You did.  And I was going to give you a star... but now look what you did.  BANNED


----------



## RickinNYC

joanjett1976 said:


> Let me pick myself up off the floor. The vapors, the vapors!
> 
> Fred Segal is mecca in L.A. Swarming with paparazzi, insanely priced fashion items that will troll the pages of US Weekly the following week. They have many different rooms and an Italian restaurant. Looooove the saffron risotto there! Nothing like trying to squeze into your recently purchased tight jeans after that one...



Nope.  Never heard of it.  Then again, I'm just a simple preppy guy with an affinity for alligator shirts, J. Crew, Banana Republic and the like.  I aint fancy.


----------



## RickinNYC

wallyb said:


> See!   luv *joanjett*!
> Buy me something okay!



Dude, what is up with you and getting others to buy you stuff?  Aren't you a bit long in the tooth for a Sugar Mama or Sugar  Daddy?

Yeah, I went there.  I said it.  Whatchagonna do 'bout it?


----------



## rosiep

RickinNYC said:


> Dude, what is up with you and getting others to buy you stuff?  Aren't you a bit long in the tooth for a Sugar Mama or Sugar  Daddy?
> 
> Yeah, I went there.  I said it.  Whatchagonna do 'bout it?



_i can't sy anything cause I'm bannned_


----------



## rosiep

thank you Mike..you said it much better than I ever could.


(Private joke)


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

RickinNYC said:


> Nope.  Never heard of it.  Then again, I'm just a simple preppy guy with an affinity for alligator shirts, J. Crew, Banana Republic and the like.  I aint fancy.



No plaid shorts at Fred Segal...


----------



## OrlandoMike

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> No plaid shorts at Fred Segal...


----------



## ConcKahuna

RickinNYC said:


> You did.  And I was going to give you a star... but now look what you did.  BANNED








The Rick hath spoken.


----------



## wallyb

RickinNYC said:


> Dude, what is up with you and getting others to buy you stuff?  Aren't you a bit long in the tooth for a Sugar Mama or Sugar  Daddy? Yeah, I went there.  I said it.  Whatchagonna do 'bout it?



*Wow Rick ...You're so mean!*
But you look like you'd be so much fun.






Especial at kid's parties!  Honk-Honk!

You Kinda Goaded Me Dude.


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> *Wow Rick ...You're so mean!*
> But you look like you'd be so much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especial at kid's parties!  Honk-Honk!
> 
> You Kinda Goaded Me Dude.



That picture is all about the eye shadow.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> *Wow Rick ...You're so mean!*
> But you look like you'd be so much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especial at kid's parties!  Honk-Honk!
> 
> You Kinda Goaded Me Dude.



Love the eye shadow. Raise your hands kiddies, if you think Rick's makeover was successful.


----------



## OrlandoMike

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Love the eye shadow. Raise your hands kiddies, if you think Rick's makeover was successful.


----------



## wallyb

Poke the lion with a stick.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> *Wow Rick ...You're so mean!*
> But you look like you'd be so much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especial at kid's parties!  Honk-Honk!
> 
> You Kinda Goaded Me Dude.



Sorry Rick
But that is just to funny


----------



## RickinNYC

Dami, why you do this to me?


----------



## RickinNYC

wallyb said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Ok, I'll admit that made me laugh my butt off this morning!*


----------



## wallyb

RickinNYC said:


> Dami, why you do this to me?



The Exorcist? Why?
Do you feel like throwing-up?


----------



## ConcKahuna

RickinNYC said:


> Dami, why you do this to me?



You know this is being forwarded don't you....


----------



## RickinNYC

ConcKahuna said:


> You know this is being forwarded don't you....



Forwarded to WHO?  Or is that whom?


----------



## wallyb

wallyb said:


>



*Let's have a contest to name 
Rick's "inner clown".*

I submit - *Señor Cranky-Pants*


----------



## RickinNYC

wallyb said:


> *Let's have a contest to name
> Rick's "inner clown".*
> 
> I submit - *Señor Cranky-Pants*



I prefer Awesome McStudly


----------



## wallyb

RickinNYC said:


> I prefer Awesome McStudly



Don't think you get to enter - but you can vote.


----------



## RickinNYC

wallyb said:


> Don't think you get to enter - but you can vote.



All those that vote that the name should be Awesome McStudly will be ban and points free!


----------



## wallyb

RickinNYC said:


> All those that vote that the name should be Awesome McStudly will be ban and points free!



So you don't trust them to come up with 
some good names on their own - 
you need to resort to cheep bribes and intimidation.


----------



## RickinNYC

wallyb said:


> So you don't trust them to come up with
> some good names on their own -
> you need to resort to cheep bribes and intimidation.



You say that like it's a bad thing


----------



## jamieandben

Bo-Bo Wiggies


----------



## wallyb

RickinNYC said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing



I think it's really a trust issue.  
Become one with your clowny-self.

Your DIS friends will help you embrace it.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Bo-Bo Wiggies


----------



## rosiep

RickinNYC said:


> All those that vote that the name should be Awesome McStudly will be ban and points free!



I second Senor Cranky Pants...I believe in living dangerously!


----------



## rpmdfw

RickinNYC said:


> I prefer Awesome McStudly



  
   
   
   
   
   
   
  


Oh, that IS funny!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Bubbles O'Dancey


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

RickinNYC said:


> I prefer Awesome McStudly



Awshucks McDudley


----------



## wallyb

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Bubbles O'Dancey


----------



## Timrobb

Wally that cannot be his clown name!  Everybody knows that is the name on your driver's license!!


----------



## wallyb

So far Rick - people seem to be using their creative muscles-
and not giving into your extortion tactics.

You'll be a better clowny for it - really.




How Does *Mr Big Top* work for ya?  
Try it on.
Walk around in it.


----------



## wallyb

Timrobb said:


> Wally that cannot be his clown name!  Everybody knows that is the name on your driver's license!!



*Don't drive.* Sorry.




I ride extremely well though!


----------



## Timrobb

Oh my, that is a bit more then we needed to know.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> *Don't drive.* Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ride extremely well though!



 The words just won't come.......


----------



## wallyb

Timrobb said:


> Oh my, that is a bit more then we needed to know.



In a Car! 
Wait that still doesn't sound right.


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> The words just won't come.......


----------



## wallyb

wallyb said:


> *Don't drive.* Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ride extremely well though!



I mean - well mannered - as in well behaved - nice to be around.
There's just no fixing this is there.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

My vote is for the Bo bo name, you people make not working so much fun!


----------



## Timrobb

There's just no fixing this is there. 





[/QUOTE]

 If it ain't broke, why fix it?


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


>



With me or at me?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> With me or at me?



With you darling, of course....


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> With me or at me?



BOTH!


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> BOTH!


You can't have it BOTH ways - well not at the same time.

 Unless you're double-joined.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> You can't have it BOTH ways - well not at the same time.
> 
> Unless you're double-joined.



I have in the past.....  Is this a new rule for 2008???


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> You can't have it BOTH ways - well not at the same time.
> 
> Unless you're double-joined.



Oh yes I can.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Oh yes I can.



okay! okay! - you can!  Geeesh!

(Any polaroids of that?)


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> okay! okay! - you can!  Geeesh!
> 
> (Any polaroids of that?)



You wish


----------



## wallyb

*WOW - this hole got deep quick!*


----------



## wallyb

wallyb said:


>





wallyb said:


> *Let's have a contest to name
> Rick's "inner clown".*
> I submit - *Señor Cranky-Pants*



Have we forgotten our Task at hand?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *WOW - this hole got deep quick!*



 

Those are plaid shorts!

You're trying to bury Rick alive! 


Wow, first you push Rosie down the stairs and now you do this.

You're like a gay super-villain.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> You're like a gay super-villain.



I prefer -* super gay villain.*


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I prefer -* super gay villain.*



Or a Queenie Meanie!


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> Or a Queenie Meanie!



I like that one.


----------



## joanjett1976

RickinNYC said:


> Nope.  Never heard of it.  Then again, I'm just a simple preppy guy with an affinity for alligator shirts, J. Crew, Banana Republic and the like.  I aint fancy.



I do also love me some J Crew  

Can you believe there is no J Crew in Canada?  
Free health care, sure - expensive chinos, no. Where are our priorities?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Or a Queenie Meanie!



You get just one of those!


----------



## rosiep

Queenie Meanie!  

Everyone in agreeance say "aye"

AYE!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> You get just one of those!



Or what?

You'll turn into your alter-ego:





Let's see.  You pushed Rosie down stairs, you buried Rick in sand . . . .  let me guess, you plan to come crashing down on top of me in a giant high heeled shoe dropped from atop a building!



Or wait, is that what the do at Key West for New Years Eve?


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Queenie Meanie!
> 
> Everyone in agreeance say "aye"
> 
> AYE!



aye


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> aye



Better watch out!  He's after me and he's already hit Rosie and Rick!  You'll be next!

But wait!  Is that someone to combat that Queenie Meanie coming now?  

It IS!






It's a QUEERO HERO!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Or what?
> Let's see.  You pushed Rosie down stairs, you buried Rick in sand . . .



Rosie slipped - you know how clumsy she is!
An *YOU* said that was Rick - I've never meet him in the flesh - I don't know what his shorts look like. Or his back side! 

So turn the beat around -Vicki Sue!

*PLUS* - I'm hosting your shower -
should you not be nicer to me?


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Better watch out!  He's after me and he's already hit Rosie and Rick!  You'll be next!
> 
> But wait!  Is that someone to combat that Queenie Meanie coming now?
> 
> It IS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a QUEERO HERO!



Nice cod piece


----------



## jamieandben

HELP QUEERO!!!
Save me from that MEAN OL QUEEN.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *PLUS* - I'm hosting your shower -
> should you not be nicer to me?



But we didn't know before that you are really the diabolical Queenie Meanie in disguise!  

Now we do!  Who knows what nefarious scheme you're hatching to lure us all into the virtual shower and pick us off one by one!   

Thank goodness that nelly thing in shocking pink got here in time to rescue us!  Not sure what his super power is.  I'm guessing it has something to do with flames though.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Queenie Meanie!
> 
> Everyone in agreeance say "aye"
> 
> AYE!





jamieandben said:


> aye



Jackals!


----------



## rosiep

Jackals fill a similar ecological niche to the coyote in North America, that of predators of small to medium-sized animals, scavengers, and omnivores. Their long legs and curved canine teeth are adapted for hunting small mammals, birds and reptiles. Big feet and fused leg bones give them a long-distance runner's physique, capable of maintaining speeds of 16km/h (10mph) (just over 6 min/mile) for extended periods of time. They are nocturnal, most active at dawn and dusk.


No worries Jamie...you know what they say about men with big feet...


----------



## rosiep

It says right here_:*Big feet *and fused leg bones give them a long-distance runner's physique, capable of maintaining speeds_

Geez....what were you all thinking???


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> No worries Jamie...you know what they say about men with big feet...



BIG SOCKS!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Geez....what were you all thinking???



I'm thinking that we've angered the Queenie Meanie and are about to get pounced on at any moment!

Be on your gaurd!


p.s.  I don't think that Queero is going to be much help.  He's had a cosmopolitan and started fan dancing to techno music.


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> BIG SOCKS!



Big what??? My screens a little fuzzy...what's that first letter???


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Who knows what nefarious scheme you're hatching to lure us all into the virtual shower and pick us off one by one!



That's Ne-Fairy-ious!
Well if you don't like the job I'm doing I'll hand it over to Rosie.
Bean dip all round!

I shall not darken your door again sir.


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Big what??? My screens a little fuzzy...what's that first letter???


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> That's Ne-Fairy-ious!
> Well if you don't like the job I'm doing I'll hand it over to Rosie.
> Bean dip all round!
> 
> I shall not darken your door again sir.



No, no....Come back Little Sheba...come back.....


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> That's Ne-Fairy-ious!
> Well if you don't like the job I'm doing I'll hand it over to Rosie.
> Bean dip all round!
> 
> I shall not darken your door again sir.



What's this?  The NeFAIRYious Queenie Meanie giving up without a fight!  

I think it's a trick!

Don't fall for it Queero . . . . oh for pity's sake would someone tell the hero to stop with the glow sticks already?  How many cosmos has miss thing had?


----------



## rosiep

I do believe the Queenie Meanie _has_ changed his ways....Why, he's helping me on the stairs just like a boy scou.....oooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwww


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Don't fall for it Queero . . . . oh for pity's sake would someone tell the hero to stop with the glow sticks already?  How many cosmos has miss thing had?



I think someone's a *Drama Queen.*
You're whipping yourself up into quite a frenzy there girly.
Take a Pill





And what this vendetta against Dancing pretty boys? 
Issues!


----------



## ConcKahuna

RickinNYC said:


> Forwarded to WHO?  Or is that whom?



Think of a thorny mom.  Although with her you'd drop the "T"  If I had her husband I'd be the same 



rosiep said:


> Big what??? My screens a little fuzzy...what's that first letter???



I dunno.  My size 13 shoes are in the way.... 

As for Rick's clown name, I vote Plaidzo O'Finklestein.


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> I vote Plaidzo O'Finklestein.



Hey there Big foot - Love the Clowny Name.   Exotic!!!


----------



## hematite153

RickinNYC said:


> All those that vote that the name should be Awesome McStudly will be ban and points free!



Oooh...can you make the other mods agree to that to?  I mean, think of the havoc we could wreak?  It might be worth it....



ConcKahuna said:


> As for Rick's clown name, I vote Plaidzo O'Finklestein.



Assuming that HOB can't actually make good on that promise, I think I'll probably vote for this one.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

rpmdfw said:


> Better watch out!  He's after me and he's already hit Rosie and Rick!  You'll be next!
> 
> But wait!  Is that someone to combat that Queenie Meanie coming now?
> 
> It IS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a QUEERO HERO!



WOW! I totally LUV this graphic!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

ConcKahuna said:


> As for Rick's clown name, I vote Plaidzo O'Finklestein.



OH YEAH, BABY! THAT IS *SO* IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

rpmdfw said:


> Better watch out!  He's after me and he's already hit Rosie and Rick!  You'll be next!
> 
> But wait!  Is that someone to combat that Queenie Meanie coming now?
> 
> It IS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a QUEERO HERO!



Queero and the Limp Wrist of Justice


----------



## RickinNYC

So Awesome McStudly it is.  RIGHT PEOPLE?  

Finger precariously perched over the BAN button


----------



## rpmdfw

RickinNYC said:


> So Awesome McStudly it is.  RIGHT PEOPLE?



   
   

Why not Straighty McButch!

   
   

That'd be just as funny!  

   
   

And for all the same reasons!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Patty McPlad?   

Iona Trailer?

Anita Pricecheck?


----------



## RickinNYC

OrlandoMike said:


> Patty McPlad?
> 
> Iona Trailer?
> 
> Anita Pricecheck?



Watch y'self Skinny McPlainhead


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

OrlandoMike said:


> Patty McPlad?
> 
> Iona Trailer?
> 
> Anita Pricecheck?



These clown names or Drag names?


----------



## wallyb

I<3EvilQueen said:


> These clown names or Drag names?



Did you *not see* the over done blue eye shadow?


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

wallyb said:


> Did you *not see* the over done blue eye shadow?




Yeah but that could be any straight woman in the 80's too


----------



## jamieandben

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Yeah but that could be any straight woman in the 80's too



Now your gonna get rosie all Riled up.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Now your gonna get rosie all Riled up.



Yeah right...
With these maybe...


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

I thought we had established a long time ago that Rick's drag name is Helena Handbasket?  Eh, what do I know?

I have to tell ya', the Skinny McPlainhead comment made me laugh out loud.  

I don't like clowns, so my name for ANY clown would be along the lines of Freaky McPsycho.  Just sayin'...


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Yeah I like the name Skinny McPlainhead


----------



## kingLouiethe1

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> I don't like clowns, so my name for ANY clown would be along the lines of Freaky McPsycho.  Just sayin'...



Ditto! The only good clown is a ..... nevermind. Clowns are bad, lets leave it at that.


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> Now your gonna get rosie all Riled up.





wallyb said:


> Yeah right...
> With these maybe...



Now boys....I'm practically dead today: It was James' birthday last night!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

rosiep said:


> Now boys....I'm practically dead today: It was James' birthday last night!



Well the jumper cables would help you recharge.


----------



## rosiep

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Well the jumper cables would help you recharge.



What do attach these things to?????


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Now boys....I'm practically dead today: It was James' birthday last night!



Happy Birthday James!     


Who be James?


----------



## RickinNYC

Funny enough, I have this sitting in our bedroom.  It was a gift from Joe to yours truly for Christmas (birthday?) a couple of years ago:


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Happy Birthday James!
> 
> 
> Who be James?



James would be my husband. We'll have been married for 25 yrs in January.
Obviously he knows I'm crazy...so no use in trying to blackmail me.


----------



## rosiep

RickinNYC said:


> Funny enough, I have this sitting in our bedroom.  It was a gift from Joe to yours truly for Christmas (birthday?) a couple of years ago:



This wouldn't even be alllowed in my house!!!
My eyes! My eyes!!!!!!!!


----------



## wallyb

RickinNYC said:


> Funny enough, I have this sitting in our bedroom.  It was a gift from Joe to yours truly for Christmas (birthday?) a couple of years ago:



This does not put me in the mood at all.
But whatever works for you... different strokes.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

RickinNYC said:


> Funny enough, I have this sitting in our bedroom.  It was a gift from Joe to yours truly for Christmas (birthday?) a couple of years ago:



BURN IT! BURN IT!!



rosiep said:


> James would be my husband. We'll have been married for 25 yrs in January.
> Obviously he knows I'm crazy...so no use in trying to blackmail me.


 
Aww, well happy bitrhday to him! Crazy is probably one of the things he loves about you most!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

rosiep said:


> What do attach these things to?????



*internal struggle*
"Open...door...must not say....anything"


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> BURN IT! BURN IT!!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, well happy bitrhday to him! Crazy is probably one of the things he loves about you most!



Personally, I think it's the bosom ...but the crazy helps


----------



## rosiep

I<3EvilQueen said:


> *internal struggle*
> "Open...door...must not say....anything"



Chicken


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Personally, I think it's the bosom ...but the crazy helps



bosom?!?!?!?

What is it, 1889 in here?

Who still says bosom?


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> bosom?!?!?!?
> 
> What is it, 1889 in here?
> 
> Who still says bosom?



Only because they filter out my favorite words for the girls..


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Only because they filter out my favorite words for the girls..



Golden Yaabows?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Only because they filter out my favorite words for the girls..



Betty and Veronica ?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Only because they filter out my favorite words for the girls..


*Grand Tetons?*


----------



## rosiep

The Vikings!!!!


----------



## rosiep

RickinNYC said:


> Dami, why you do this to me?



I only just saw this last night....It's one of my all time favorite quotes....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I only just saw this last night....It's one of my all time favorite quotes....



Is it cause you kinda look like Regan?




*After* you *fell* down the stair of course!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Is it cause you kinda look like Regan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After* you *fell* down the stair of course!



and before....I didn't sleep very well.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Is it cause you kinda look like Regan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After* you *fell* down the stair of course!



 
I hate those eyes.


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> I hate those eyes.



I'm not to keen on her mouth either...


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> I'm not to keen on her mouth either...



First the clown and now this! What the heck is wrong with you people, stop with the scary pictures


----------



## rosiep

Quick! Wally! Dancing Heinies! Dancing Heinies!!!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Quick! Wally! Dancing Heinies! Dancing Heinies!!!



sorry still working.... here!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

rosiep said:


> Only because they filter out my favorite words for the girls..



Funny, at our house the hooties are named "Itty Bitty" and CoNan.  I would hope that you can assume the origins of Itty & Bitty, but Co & Nan are named from Corey's love of the big chested women in the Conan the Barbarian comic books that she used to like to read as a kid.

 What too much info?


----------



## swtnikki

Back on topic, here's three new pics of me and my fiancee. (I got engaged on Sunday - yay!)


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!  ​


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Congrats, Nikki!  How exciting!


----------



## rosiep

Congratulations Nikki!!!  

 Have you set a date yet? 
But Most importantly: will we get treated to another planning thread that Wally and I can shamelessly hijack????

Please....


----------



## wallyb

*Brava*




*Mazel tov*




*Hurrah*


----------



## hematite153

Congratulations Nikki!


----------



## swtnikki

Thanks guys! Me & Kenny haven't set a date yet, but it's gonna be in two or three years. The best part is that we're planning on getting married in Disneyworld.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

swtnikki said:


> Thanks guys! Me & Kenny haven't set a date yet, but it's gonna be in two or three years. The best part is that we're planning on getting married in Disneyworld.



Ok, two years is just enough time! Let's start planning!

- Have you given any consideration to color?
- Are you looking for a formal or informal experience?
- Intimate or grand?
- Time of year?!!

I'm teasing you, I'm in planning overdrive right now, I just want to plan weddings. I want my friends to get married so I can plan their weddings too!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Ok, two years is just enough time! Let's start planning!
> - Have you given any consideration to color?
> - Are you looking for a formal or informal experience?
> - Intimate or grand?
> - Time of year?!!
> I'm teasing you, I'm in planning overdrive right now, I just want to plan weddings. I want my friends to get married so I can plan their weddings too!



Aaaaah? kingLouiethe1?
The *Big* Question For Nikki?


----------



## swtnikki

Me and the DF are thinking of getting married on the Boardwalk, behind the Lagoon. The cake is maybe gonna be an ice cream cake, but I saw an all chocolate one. Here's a pic of my ring, it's a little blurry though:


----------



## swtnikki

wallyb said:


> Aaaaah? kingLouiethe1?
> The *Big* Question For Nikki?



YES, the chicken dance.  Plus Bella Notte for the first dance.


----------



## wallyb

*And thus starts the next volley 
of the Great Chicken Dance Debate!*


----------



## ConcKahuna

I though the chicken dance and macarana (spelled wrong I'm sure) were required by law


----------



## billysotherdad

oops...double post...see below!


----------



## billysotherdad

kingLouiethe1 said:


> BURN IT! BURN IT!!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, well happy bitrhday to him! Crazy is probably one of the things he loves about you most!




What do you mean BURN IT!  Do you know what I paid for that thing!  And it was a birthday present, not a Christmas present.  And Rick saw it at Spencer's as was all..."I gotta have that!" and I was all..."That????" and he was all..."That's awesome!"...and I was all..."That???!!??"  And then I went back to Spencer's the next day and bought it for him for his birthday.

Whenever we have house guests, we prop it up on the spare bed!! mmwhahahahaha!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

BURN IT!!!


----------



## Andrea

rpmdfw said:


> Here I am in 2008 with Scott the day the Tolliver gratduated from Puppy Class.




OMG!!!!!! I just love that little hat on your dog.......... your dog is  just the cutest thing ever


----------



## rpmdfw

Andrea said:


> your dog is  just the cutest thing ever



I heartily agree!


----------



## Mackey Mouse

The dog is cute, but you two are adorable together..


----------



## Mackey Mouse

OK.. so I read the past 5 pages.... you guys are bad.   I might have to tell on you.....Mike????where are you?   They are at it again... It was Rosie never Wally..  (Sorry Rosie, it is the Boston connection, I have to protect one of my own who probably drops his r's like me)


----------



## rosiep

Mackey Mouse said:


> OK.. so I read the past 5 pages.... you guys are bad.   I might have to tell on you.....Mike????where are you?   They are at it again... It was Rosie never Wally..  (Sorry Rosie, it is the Boston connection, I have to protect one of my own who probably drops his r's like me)



Ok, if we're gonna play that way..just remember Rick is a NYer and so was I...once a NYer always a NYer. Right Rick? Rick? Rick?


----------



## DisneyCheshire

reid_man said:


>



That's so cute[;




Me and my friend[I'm on the left]


DC


----------



## julsmom




----------



## StormTigger




----------



## ConcKahuna

I need more pictures.

The PI Farewell vacation at the end of September should offer plenty of opportunities.


----------



## L107ANGEL

ConcKahuna said:


> I need more pictures.
> 
> The PI Farewell vacation at the end of September should offer plenty of opportunities.



mug shots are not needed


----------



## rpmdfw

L107ANGEL said:


> mug shots are not needed



But do provide us with a schadenfreude moment, so by all means post them!


----------



## LuisT

blah here's a picture of me ;P


----------



## rosiep

luisT: Thanks for posting. How did you take that picture..or did someone take it of you?
At first I totally thought it was a self portrait..but I don't see a camera


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> luisT: Thanks for posting. How did you take that picture..or did someone take it of you?
> At first I totally thought it was a self portrait..but I don't see a camera



you mean you didn't see the camera that's in his HAND?


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> you mean you didn't see the camera that's in his HAND?



 

Rosie!  Get some coffee!!!

I think Rosie may have stolen my "Hurricane Bourbon"!


----------



## rosiep

OMG! I so did not! I examined his hand well to. I wondered if it were a youth sign or something....THAT camera was not there a minute ago!!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rosiep said:


> OMG! THAT camera was not there a minute ago!!



Awww pumpkin!  It's OK,  Wally will lend you his glasses!  He is the "nice Wally" this week right?


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> Awww pumpkin!  It's OK,  Wally will lend you his glasses!  He is the "nice Wally" this week right?



And I'll pay you back for that somehow Mike!!!

"With god as my witness...Wally should never be nice again"
(all due respect to Margaret Mitchell)


----------



## ConcKahuna

LuisT said:


> blah here's a picture of me ;P



Great pic!

LOL @ Rosie.  Need some glasses?


----------



## DWJoshua

umm....this thread has become ridiculous...not that I mind...it is quite entertaining!

I think I already posted a pic...but here are a couple more


----------



## LuisT

LOL. I am crying of laughter ! Rosie needs some granny glasses on isle 5 .  

bahaha how about this picture. can you see the camera now!?   






Btw thanks for the comments. Keep the comments coming   

And Joshua nice pictures ;]


----------



## DWJoshua

LuisT said:


> LOL. I am crying of laughter ! Rosie needs some granny glasses on isle 5 .



Outch!  Are you calling Rosie a granny?   



LuisT said:


> And Joshua nice pictures ;]



Thanks!


----------



## LuisT

DWJoshua said:


> Outch!  Are you calling Rosie a granny?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




maybe  

nice graduation picture  

-Luis


----------



## rosiep

A wise guy eh?
I like that!


----------



## LuisT

rosiep said:


> A wise guy eh?
> I like that!



hugs hugs. no hard feelings. luis is always here for you


----------



## rosiep

LuisT said:


> hugs hugs. no hard feelings. luis is always here for you



Good..cause I'm getting old and I'll need someone to change my diaper


----------



## LuisT

rosiep said:


> Good..cause I'm getting old and I'll need someone to change my diaper



yes. I will make sure I get some huggies for you  they have some extra-comfortable ones now! I think my mom uses them  . Or I can help you go to Disney World and walk you down on the rides !

-Luis


----------



## rosiep

LuisT said:


> yes. I will make sure I get some huggies for you  they have some extra-comfortable ones now! I think my mom uses them  . Or I can help you go to Disney World and walk you down on the rides !
> 
> -Luis



I'm not above sending you to your room young man! And I'll pipe in Barry Manilow music for good measure!!!


----------



## violeo

Hello to everyone,
   I'm new to this thread...and here are my pics!
























Hope everyone enjoys


----------



## LuisT

violeo said:


> Hello to everyone,
> I'm new to this thread...and here are my pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys



lol! nice pictures. the last one is funny .


----------



## violeo

LuisT said:


> lol! nice pictures. the last one is funny .



Yeah...that was taken in an alley in San Fransico...my friend and i had this joke involving me, an alley, and chorizo and eggs.... so when i saw the alley i was so excited but the onlly thing missing was the chorizo and eggs so i grabbed the next best thing to chorizo and eggs!


----------



## LuisT

violeo said:


> Yeah...that was taken in an alley in San Fransico...my friend and i had this joke involving me, an alley, and chorizo and eggs.... so when i saw the alley i was so excited but the onlly thing missing was the chorizo and eggs so i grabbed the next best thing to chorizo and eggs!



LOL. wonderful story . uhm nice likey likey as well. Lmao.  

-Luis


----------



## Bonnie

Hi everyone 

I usually hang around on the Disneyland Paris board and have only just noticed this board exists!  Here are a couple of photos of me (Bonnie) with my partner Claire. We've been together for seven and a half years now and we tied the knot on August 25th last year.  These photos were taken on our wedding day.










*Claire is the brunette on the left and I am the blonde on the right. My hair is much longer now though!*

We'll be travelling to Disneyland Paris the day after our first anniversary!  Our anniversary itself will be spent travelling to London (as we're catching the train to Disney from there) and hopefully having a nice evening in the city. 

Nice to meet you all.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Hi Bonnie!!!! Nice to meetcha!!!


----------



## violeo

Bonnie said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I usually hang around on the Disneyland Paris board and have only just noticed this board exists!  Here are a couple of photos of me (Bonnie) with my partner Claire. We've been together for seven and a half years now and we tied the knot on August 25th last year.  These photos were taken on our wedding day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Claire is the brunette on the left and I am the blonde on the right. My hair is much longer now though!*
> 
> We'll be travelling to Disneyland Paris the day after our first anniversary!  Our anniversary itself will be spent travelling to London (as we're catching the train to Disney from there) and hopefully having a nice evening in the city.
> 
> Nice to meet you all.



sooo adorable!

hello and welcome!


----------



## violeo

LuisT said:


> LOL. wonderful story . uhm nice likey likey as well. Lmao.
> 
> -Luis



Well im glad you enjoyed the story...the joke on the other hand is a bit complicated to explain...so i wont get into it.

I'm a HUGE Sticth fan as well!!! I love him...not as much as Dumbo, but no question he is my 2nd favorite character


----------



## ConcKahuna

violeo said:


>



You look almost like a younger John Leguizamo in this pic.  I  him.


----------



## violeo

ConcKahuna said:


> You look almost like a younger John Leguizamo in this pic.  I  him.



well thats a first... I however do get lots of comparisons to a male version of KD Lang.


----------



## ConcKahuna

violeo said:


> well thats a first... I however do get lots of comparisons to a male version of KD Lang.








See! Almost the same jacket!


----------



## MAF

Well since my fellow Disney obsessed friend Luis is here I decided to pop back in.  Another message board that I go to wanted to hear what I sounded like so I made this video.  Now you can see what I look AND sound like... 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=QPP5a2d1PvY


----------



## ConcKahuna

MAF said:


> Well since my fellow Disney obsessed friend Luis is here I decided to pop back in.  Another message board that I go to wanted to hear what I sounded like so I made this video.  Now you can see what I look AND sound like...
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=QPP5a2d1PvY



Welcome back, we missed you!


----------



## wallyb

*Peace, Love and Yummy Candy to All!*


----------



## insoin

LuisT said:


> LOL. I am crying of laughter ! Rosie needs some granny glasses on isle 5 .
> 
> bahaha how about this picture. can you see the camera now!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw thanks for the comments. Keep the comments coming
> 
> And Joshua nice pictures ;]



Hey I just saw your Stitch Fan in your siggy.  I LOVE it!  Just wanted to say that and say hi.


----------



## starann

After posting a REALLY bad pict of me and some bananas on another thread....here are some better picts of me






Me and My hubby at my ex's wedding!






Me and my boys at a Christmas Party


----------



## rosiep

Beautiful Star! Just beautiful.


----------



## daannzzz

Here I am at Disneyland...in 1969!


----------



## rosiep

daannzzz said:


> Here I am at Disneyland...in 1969!
> 
> That picture made me tear up. I never got to go as a child..but I did go to the NY World's Fair..for some reason those pictures (of Disney circa 1960's) make me so sentimental...


----------



## OrlandoMike

Same here!

I have a bunch of DVD's of Walt taking us on a tour of Disneyland, I love those!


Should we start a "Retro" what do you look like thread?


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Should we start a "Retro" what do you look like thread?



No, no, no, NO!

No pictures of Rob in his ice cream colored Miami Vice tuxeo rocking the 80s mullet should ever be posted on this board!


----------



## VillainesSheri

Bonnie said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I usually hang around on the Disneyland Paris board and have only just noticed this board exists!  Here are a couple of photos of me (Bonnie) with my partner Claire. We've been together for seven and a half years now and we tied the knot on August 25th last year.  These photos were taken on our wedding day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Claire is the brunette on the left and I am the blonde on the right. My hair is much longer now though!*
> 
> We'll be travelling to Disneyland Paris the day after our first anniversary!  Our anniversary itself will be spent travelling to London (as we're catching the train to Disney from there) and hopefully having a nice evening in the city.
> 
> Nice to meet you all.




OMG HI BONNIE!!!  
I had no clue you were on here!


----------



## violeo

daannzzz said:


> Here I am at Disneyland...in 1969!



It's so great that you have this picture!


----------



## daannzzz

rosiep said:


> daannzzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am at Disneyland...in 1969!
> 
> That picture made me tear up. I never got to go as a child..but I did go to the NY World's Fair..for some reason those pictures (of Disney circa 1960's) make me so sentimental...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would give my left...well you know...to have been able to go to the NY World's Fair. I went to the Seattle Fair in 62 and loved it even at 6 years old. I have a tape about the NY fair that I love watching. I would have gone as many times as possible.
Click to expand...


----------



## daannzzz

violeo said:


> It's so great that you have this picture!



I just got a bunch of old slides from the parents that I am scanning. I know I will  have a lot more of me when I was young but I will post couple more of the ones from Disneyland.


----------



## wallyb

little me  




I think I was 5 and maybe 8 in these.
I don't really have may other images of me as a kid-
There's a whole Dr. Phil episode  type reason why -
but I won't go into that here.

My first Disney trip didn't happen till much later.  
The kids that got to go - were the "super cool kids" when I grew up.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Awww Wally, How cute!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Adorable pictures Wally! You can barely tell the devil lives in there


----------



## kingLouiethe1

OrlandoMike said:


> Same here!
> 
> I have a bunch of DVD's of Walt taking us on a tour of Disneyland, I love those!
> 
> 
> Should we start a "Retro" what do you look like thread?



I love this idea! Lets do it. I have to scan some things when I get home later.


----------



## wallyb

Oh yeah - Hey Blonde Bashers - You know who you are-
For your consideration...




What's that?...
Pure GOLD Baby ... Gold!
Flaxen Fabulousness.

Bite me.
.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Oh yeah - Hey Blonde Bashers - You know who you are-
> For your consideration...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that?...
> Pure GOLD Baby ... Gold!
> Flaxen Fabulousness.
> 
> Bite me.
> .



Wally! You're so cute I could bite you!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Wally! You're so cute I could bite you!



I'll go get the tetanus shots . . . .


----------



## rosiep

daannzzz said:


> rosiep said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would give my left...well you know...to have been able to go to the NY World's Fair. I went to the Seattle Fair in 62 and loved it even at 6 years old. I have a tape about the NY fair that I love watching. I would have gone as many times as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went often to the NYWF. I even have a portrait that an artist had done in pastels..I was about three years old and my Mom said it was time to leave and I started crying. I guess the artist must have called out to her because I remember sitting for him as he drew...the picture has a tiny tear in the corner of my eye.
> 
> Going back to Flushing Meadow in later years FREAKED ME OUT..it looked so desolate. It was hard seeing some of the buildings shuttered, the restaurant rusted, the globe unlit and still.
Click to expand...


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> I'll go get the tetanus shots . . . .



Show me your baby picture and then maybe you'll need one too.


----------



## Bonnie

wallyb said:


>



I'm loving the blonde hair... from a fellow blondie to another! Here is me circa 1985!






I really love the vintage pic of Disneyland from the 1960s... fantastic.  It must've been amazing to be a kid visiting the park back then.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Wally! You're so cute I could bite you!



Careful-
Remember *Chewels* - the gum that goes SQUIRT?





I'm just saying...


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Careful-
> Remember *Chewels* - ”the gum that goes SQUIRT”?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just saying...



Wasn't there another gum that did that? My Father-in-law was a flavor chemist and he invented those things. Too bad he worked for a company and so while he was the brains..they hold the patent.


PS. Are you saying Rob will _squirt_ if I bite him??


----------



## rosiep

Bonnie...Oh how adorable!!! You're much cuter than Wally! Can I bite you instead?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> PS. Are you saying Rob will _squirt_ if I bite him??



You offered to bite me first - so - no.  
But I see you've moved on already - Miss True Blue.
So whatever  

The other squirt in your mouth gum was - Freshen up.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Oh yeah - Hey Blonde Bashers - You know who you are-
> For your consideration...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that?...
> Pure GOLD Baby ... Gold!
> Flaxen Fabulousness.
> 
> Bite me.
> .



You can also see in the highlighted area where the horns would grow in many years later. I'm surprised your parents kept your hair that short. I would be afraid the "666" would be too visible.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> You offered to bite me first - so - no.
> But I see you've moved on already - Miss True Blue.
> So whatever
> 
> The other squirt in your mouth gum was - Freshen up.



That was the one.
Don't feel bad Wally...you'll always be my first love.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> That was the one.
> Don't feel bad Wally...you'll always be my first love.



Great number one - out of - 7,324 - and counting.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Great number one - out of - 7,324 - and counting.



Um, that ticket says 12, not 7,324.  I think you might be exageraging just a TEENY bit.  

Just sayin'


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Um, that ticket says 12, not 7,324.  I think you might be exageraging just a TEENY bit.
> 
> Just sayin'



Thank you Rob! You're a tru gentleman. Why! I'd recommend you to any of the thousand er... I mean dozen men I've had the pleasure to know.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Thank you Rob! You're a tru gentleman. Why! I'd recommend you to any of the thousand er... I mean dozen men I've had the pleasure to know.



After you've bitten them?

No thanks!

It'd be like opening a box of chocolates only to find that someone has tasted all of them and then put them back!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> After you've bitten them?
> 
> No thanks!
> 
> It'd be like opening a box of chocolates only to find that someone has tasted all of them and then put them back!



I didn't taste all of the them! Just a select few....


----------



## wallyb

Bonnie said:


>



Bonnie - I forgot to say - what a cute little blondie you were-
I would have played with you!  
Just till I could have knocked you down and taken your Malibu Barbie.


----------



## Bonnie

wallyb said:


> Bonnie - I forgot to say - what a cute little blondie you were-
> I would have played with you!
> Just till I could have knocked you down and taken your Malibu Barbie.



Hahaha... as if I would've had a Malibu Barbie!  I made mud pies and ate them, and spent my entire childhood cutting the hair off all of my dolls... Malibu Barbie wouldn't have stood a chance!


----------



## wallyb

Bonnie said:


> Hahaha... as if I would've had a Malibu Barbie!  I made mud pies and ate them, and spent my entire childhood cutting the hair off all of my dolls... Malibu Barbie wouldn't have stood a chance!



oooooh poor Barbie!  
I think there was one who had growing hair too.
You'd have skun her too.


----------



## Bonnie

I never had a Barbie! I had a Sindy... I think she was a bit more tomboyish! I still cut all her hair off though, and made her live without any clothes.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Bonnie said:


> I never had a Barbie! I had a Sindy... I think she was a bit more tomboyish! I still cut all her hair off though, and made her live without any clothes.



*Run Bonnie Run! He's lulling you into a false sense of security!*


----------



## rosiep

Anyone who kept naked dolls is a friend of mine!


----------



## wallyb

Bonnie said:


> I never had a Barbie! I had a Sindy... I think she was a bit more tomboyish! I still cut all her hair off though, and made her live without any clothes.



This one?




She's one groovy bird!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> *Run Bonnie Run! He's lulling you into a false sense of security!*



I'd like to "Lull" you - WITH A BRICK!


----------



## daannzzz

violeo said:


> It's so great that you have this picture!




Ooops. I lied. This is in 1965!!!!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> I'd like to "Lull" you - WITH A BRICK!



Is it a nice brick? If I'm going to be bludgeoned I would like to be bludgeoned in style.


----------



## Bonnie

This board is crazy...  

I like it.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Is it a nice brick? If I'm going to be bludgeoned I would like to be bludgeoned in style.



Yeah ... it'll be a nice yellow brick... Munchkin.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Bonnie said:


> I never had a Barbie! I had a Sindy... I think she was a bit more tomboyish! I still cut all her hair off though, and made her live without any clothes.



Short hair and a nudist?

Yup, sounds like a lesbian!


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> Short hair and a nudist?
> 
> Yup, sounds like a lesbian!



No sweeping generalization dude.


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> No sweeping generalization dude.



It could be worse.  All this talk of blondes made me think of...







I wont mention I was platinum blonde until I was about 12....


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> It could be worse.  All this talk of blondes made me think of...



How did you get this photo of me 
and my cousins at the family reunion?


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> How did you get this photo of me
> and my cousins at the family reunion?



glowing red eyes are sexy!


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> glowing red eyes are sexy!



yeah-
it's a little party trick we do-
Right befor we suck your soul out of your body.
Good times.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> yeah-
> it's a little party trick we do-
> Right befor we suck your soul out of your body.
> Good times.



Is that what it's called now?  
It does sound like fun.


----------



## insoin

LuisT said:


> yes. I will make sure I get some huggies for you  they have some extra-comfortable ones now! I think my mom uses them  . Or I can help you go to Disney World and walk you down on the rides !
> 
> -Luis



LOL if you rent a wheelchair, then you can get through the lines much faster.


----------



## hematite153

insoin said:


> LOL if you rent a wheelchair, then you can get through the lines much faster.



Not at wdw!

My DW uses a w/c when at wdw and we work really hard to keep her walking well enough to walk through as many lines as possible because the wheelchair generally adds a LOT of time to the wait.

(Once we were actually the first people into the Safari line and then didn't leave the landing platform for 30 minutes after we got there.)

I've heard that a w/c can speed things up at DL though.


----------



## rosiep

See? It started at a very, very young age....


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Well RosieP, How CUTE are your kiddie pics!?!?!?!  The nakie-baby pic just sez it all!!!!!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I love the last picture Rosie! If Wally wasn't a man lover you two could have had a great future.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> See? It started at a very, very young age....


I think you should reenact this so we can do a compare and contrast.
And get James to reenact it too - just so we can get a look at the goods. 



rosiep said:


>


Is Santa giving you a  Vulcan nerve pinch?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I think you should reenact this so we can do a compare and contrast.
> And get James to reenact it too - just so we can get a look at the goods.



 Nah, seeing me your therapy bills would sky rocket and seeing James would make your confidence plummet


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Nah, seeing me your therapy bills would sky rocket and seeing James would make your confidence plummet



Ooh, SNAP!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Ooh, SNAP!



I'm telling you! It hasn't lasted 25 years for nothing!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Nah, seeing me your therapy bills would sky rocket and seeing James would make your confidence plummet



I'm willing to risk it on both counts.


----------



## rosiep

Well then I'll get right on it.
You wouldn't happen to have a wooden potty chair hanging around would you?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Well then I'll get right on it.
> You wouldn't happen to have a wooden potty chair hanging around would you?



I'm sure you still have it.


----------



## rosiep

Naw, i just squat in the bushes now.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Naw, i just squat in the bushes now.



Is that why your Rhododendrons seem 
to have "failure to thrive"?


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> Is that why your Rhododendrons seem
> to have "failure to thrive"?



You can always plant hydrangeas to be sure.  Their flowers are blue or pink depending on soil pH, so you can tell if someone has been..umm...altering the pH.


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> You can always plant hydrangeas to be sure.  Their flowers are blue or pink depending on soil pH, so you can tell if someone has been..umm...altering the pH.



And there's your Daily Tip from...
_*The Bodacious Botanist.*_
Mr. Big Green ... thumb - add moister and it grows!


----------



## rpmdfw

ConcKahuna said:


> You can always plant hydrangeas to be sure.  Their flowers are blue or pink depending on soil pH, so you can tell if someone has been..umm...altering the pH.



Wouldn't that be the peeH?


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Wouldn't that be the peeH?



Who doesn't love a wise guy?

(just a minute I'm counting hands....)


----------



## WittyreaderLI

This is me:


----------



## wallyb

WittyreaderLI said:


> This is me:



I'd like to take a look at your "Dewey Decimal System"


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I'd like to take a look at your "Dewey Decimal System"



Wally! Put that librarian down or I'll tell your mother on you!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Wally! Put that librarian down or I'll tell your mother on you!



I'm checking him out!
I can do that with this card- right?
It let's me check out stuff in the library.
 

I'll return him on time.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> I'm checking him out!
> I can do that with this card- right?
> It let's me check out stuff in the library.
> 
> 
> I'll return him on time.





That's a supermarket rewards card you're holding Wally.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> That's a supermarket rewards card you're holding Wally.



Or is it my *Fred Segal* charge card - Sucker!


----------



## rosiep

Play nice in front of company. Wally did you tell Brian we had to scan him?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Or is it my *Fred Segal* charge card - Sucker!





I'm pretty sure I had it right. You just saved $0.50 on a can of tuna.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I'm checking him out!
> I can do that with this card- right?
> It let's me check out stuff in the library.
> 
> 
> I'll return him on time.



Looks like you have a couple of overdue titles:
Friction 5
Alex in Wonderland
Manhandled and Gay by the Bay.

Until you return them your card is hereby null and void!!!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Play nice in front of company. Wally did you tell Brian we had to scan him?



I'll just pat him down.  




And up.  





And down again.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I'll just pat him down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And down again.



I don't remember getting that kind of reception when _I _joined the board! Hurumpf!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> null and void!!!



*WittyreaderLI* - meet *Rosie* and *Louie* - 
AKA *Null* and *Void*


----------



## rosiep

Strong words coming from a man who posts pretty ponies.....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Strong words coming from a man who posts pretty ponies.....



Is That... *A request?*


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Is That... *A request?*



What? Huh? No! Never! Who Me?
What were we taliking about? Ah! Yes..null and void....


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> I'll just pat him down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And down again.



When Wally's done "patting" you make sure you still have your wallet


----------



## WittyreaderLI

It's amazing what one can miss from going to dinner! Thanks Wally 


Brian


----------



## wallyb

WittyreaderLI said:


> It's amazing what one can miss from going to dinner! Thanks Wally
> 
> 
> Brian



Your welcome.
Hey - What's the limit on this Amex I found?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Are we still posting pictures of ourselves?? XD


----------



## rosiep

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Are we still posting pictures of ourselves?? XD



Yes, Please post a picture. In fact if you are reading this thread and haven't posted a picture yet ..please do so....and if you have ...go on...post another one!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

...


----------



## Zspa<3ariel

Here is my dream come true man Marcus, and myself ( the redhead)





And just me


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Oh my gosh you are both SO handsome!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Dayum.  So much hotness in those last 2 posters is sickening!


----------



## Zspa<3ariel

Haha, well thanks guys, but he's the one who works as a model and has for years, me, not so much, but I do believe we compliment each other.


----------



## jeanigor

It took much longer than anticipated, but here are a couple pics...

Me & my DP, Gerardo





My Friend from Innoventions, Katie-ology, some Disney dude , and me graduating from the College Program...way back when.





My best friends and I at Cedar Point's Gay Day.


----------



## OrlandoMike

I'll let Lee know he is "some Disney dude"!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

...


----------



## ConcKahuna

jeanigor said:


> It took much longer than anticipated, but here are a couple pics...
> 
> Me & my DP, Gerardo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Friend from Innoventions, Katie-ology, some Disney dude , and me graduating from the College Program...way back when.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My best friends and I at Cedar Point's Gay Day.



You look vaguely familiar (hard to tell in the pics though).  Where was your CP?



Seewhatimesdone said:


> Haha thanks XD My gf is the hot one. This is us as a Miyavi concert last year (we're both wearing wigs)



You're both hotties!!


----------



## jeanigor

OrlandoMike said:


> I'll let Lee know he is "some Disney dude"!



 I knew someone would recognise him!!! I meant no disrespect, but I don't do so well with names 



Seewhatimesdone said:


> Haha thanks XD My gf is the hot one. This is us as a Miyavi concert last year (we're both wearing wigs)



My BF was ecstatic to find another Miyavi fan. {Although I haven't the foggiest notion of who he/she/they are}.




ConcKahuna said:


> You look vaguely familiar (hard to tell in the pics though).  Where was your CP?



I was deployed at the Knowledge Vortex, presented by Xerox. Home of Electronic Reusable Paper, DocumStamps, and Pixography. Exit #7 on the "Road to Tomorrow" in Innoventions West at Epcot. However, I also pulled a LOT of OT at Fantasmic! as a vendor.


----------



## ConcKahuna

jeanigor said:


> I was deployed at the Knowledge Vortex, presented by Xerox. Home of Electronic Reusable Paper, DocumStamps, and Pixography. Exit #7 on the "Road to Tomorrow" in Innoventions West at Epcot. However, I also pulled a LOT of OT at Fantasmic! as a vendor.



Hmm, when were you there?  I was a Super Pin Trader during the millenium, and used to hang out with a lot of the Innoventions folks.


----------



## OrlandoMike

jeanigor said:


> I knew someone would recognise him!!! I meant no disrespect, but I don't do so well with names



Lee Cockerell, was in charge of WDW before he retired!  Nice guy!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

jeanigor said:


> My BF was ecstatic to find another Miyavi fan. {Although I haven't the foggiest notion of who he/she/they are}.



He's a Japanese GOD XD At least he is in Japan. An excellent rockstar with a crazy style and an equally crazy entourage. Always glad to meet another fan!


----------



## ConcKahuna

OrlandoMike said:


> Lee Cockerell, was in charge of WDW before he retired!  Nice guy!



And his son is super-hot...


----------



## OrlandoMike

ConcKahuna said:


> And his son is super-hot...



Yes he is!      Any idea where he is now?


----------



## ConcKahuna

OrlandoMike said:


> Yes he is!      Any idea where he is now?



Last I heard he was running the Magic Kingdom, or at least a large part of it (Merchandise, maybe?)


----------



## jeanigor

ConcKahuna said:


> Hmm, when were you there?  I was a Super Pin Trader during the millenium, and used to hang out with a lot of the Innoventions folks.



"Spring Advantage 2001". So early February-the end of August 2001. I surely miss it.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

I just applied for the Spring Advantage college program. I'm pretty much freaking out until I get my acceptance in the mail XD


----------



## ConcKahuna

jeanigor said:


> "Spring Advantage 2001". So early February-the end of August 2001. I surely miss it.



Yup, I bet I know you.  I was a super pin trader from March of '00 until about July of '01.


----------



## jeanigor

It _*is*_ a small world after all!!


----------



## jrpopfan

Here is me and my GF, she is in the NBX Shirt, I got blue hair.


----------



## rosiep

Welcome one and all! It's nice to see all the new faces.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Love the blue hair! (Some days, I have it too -- but not on purpose)


----------



## Eeyoresfriend

This is me and my gf, I'm the one in the Red Sox hat. This was at Rainforest in 2004. Seems like such a long time ago.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Eeyoresfriend said:


> This is me and my gf, I'm the one in the Red Sox hat. This was at Rainforest in 2004. Seems like such a long time ago.



You both look so happy


----------



## Eeyoresfriend

awwww thanks.... we were only together  about 4 months in that picture... LOL

4 years later, we are still just as happy and still have just as much fun.... lets see if I can find that picture....


This was in April on the Grand Princess western Caribbean Cruise


----------



## swtnikki

I have a new pic of me and Kenny. This was taken this past Sat. We were at our friend's parent's 30th anniversary 






The pic that I took just now with my new glasses:


----------



## ConcKahuna

Speaking of it being a small world, a funny thing happened last week...

On Friday, some of my co-workers and I had to go to the CR for a meeting.  We rode the monorail over, and I had been talking to my one friend about the t-shirts with the spanish phrase they use when the door opens/closes.

After the meeting, we were in the car with a young guy and his family, and he was wearing the shirt.  As I pointed it out to my co-worker, I realized the guy looked familiar.

I didn't want to just go to a random person and be like "Are you soandso online?" with their family there, so I wanted until I got home and sent a PM.

And yup, it was MAF, the founder of this very thread!!


----------



## OrlandoMike

And those shirts, cute as they are, have to be made of the cheapest material known to mankind!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> And those shirts, cute as they are, have to be made of the cheapest material known to mankind!





That's what's kept us from getting them.

Sad.


----------



## MAF

Here's me from last week.  Check out my trip report in my siggie, it's getting no love.


----------



## jeanigor

MAF said:


> Here's me from last week.  Check out my trip report in my siggie, it's getting no love.



Lucky... I want to go......


----------



## Leoscrp27

I'm fairly new to the boards, and have totally enjoyed being able to put some faces with some names.
 Here's a picture of me at a party at DCA, Disney provided the wigs...




and here's another one from when I was a CM at DL's Innoventions....


----------



## Grumpy~N~Dopey

Oh my... I have spent way to long reading the posts on this thread! Its like one of those books you can't seem to put down! I haven't laughed so hard in a long time! Wally and Rosie I swear you should go on tour together! you are funnier than any comedians I have ever seen   
I have not posted many times but I have been a lurker for quite some time so I thought I'd introduce myself and my family...




Me (Chris), Partner (Natalie), Our Kids... Casey, Chelsea, and Courtney


----------



## wallyb

Grumpy~N~Dopey said:


> Oh my... I have spent way to long reading the posts on this thread! Its like one of those books you can't seem to put down! I haven't laughed so hard in a long time! Wally and Rosie I swear you should go on tour together! you are funnier than any comedians I have ever seen
> I have not posted many times but I have been a lurker for quite some time so I thought I'd introduce myself and my family...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me (Chris), Partner (Natalie), Our Kids... Casey, Chelsea, and Courtney



Why thank you - but really -
Don't you think I'm kinda carrying Rosie?


----------



## rosiep

Grumpy~N~Dopey said:


> Oh my... I have spent way to long reading the posts on this thread! Its like one of those books you can't seem to put down! I haven't laughed so hard in a long time! Wally and Rosie I swear you should go on tour together! you are funnier than any comedians I have ever seen



(ignoring Wally's post)

We would but his snoring is sooooo loud it can be heard anywhere in the building...we'd need seperate hotels and that gets expensive.

(responding to Wally's post: Maybe...but at least everyone knows I'm the "pretty" one.)


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> (ignoring Wally's post)
> 
> We would but his snoring is sooooo loud it can be heard anywhere in the building...we'd need seperate hotels and that gets expensive.
> 
> (responding to Wally's post: Maybe...but at least everyone knows I'm the "pretty" one.)



Pretty delusional I'd say!
Rim shot!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Pretty delusional I'd say!
> Rim shot!



Who are you fooling????? You don't play basketball!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Who are you fooling????? You don't play basketball!



See the little drummer sweetie - that rim.
(see what I have to work with here )


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> See the little drummer sweetie - that rim.
> (see what I have to work with here )



oooooh! That rim


----------



## kingLouiethe1

ugh, I have to do everything around here, like getting this thread back on track . . . again

We went to California Adventure and Disneyland this weekend and all the Halloween stuff was up, it was my first time seeing it so we had a really good time!


----------



## rosiep

Brown nose!

(Even if the photo _is_ adorable)


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Brown nose!
> 
> (Even if the photo _is_ adorable)



That's chocolate on my nose  

Thanks! By standing next to my sister and husband people think I must be better looking by association.


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> That's chocolate on my nose
> 
> Thanks! By standing next to my sister and husband people think I must be better looking by association.



I'm telling your sister  you said that.....oh boy are you gonna be in big trouble!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I'm telling your sister  you said that.....oh boy are you gonna be in big trouble!



I'm telling! 
I'm telling! 
I'm telling! 
 
What a pain.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> I'm telling your sister  you said that.....oh boy are you gonna be in big trouble!



That was a self-deprecating comment. The connotation was that they are good looking people.


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> That was a self-deprecating comment. The connotation was that they are good looking people.



my bad....you're right.
sorry...must be the migraine talking.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I'm telling!
> I'm telling!
> I'm telling!
> 
> What a pain.



i guess that's not chocolate on my nose....


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> That was a self-deprecating comment. The connotation was that they are good looking people.



Louie - Yummy hubbie! 
Caliente!


----------



## rosiep

Wally! You really are grabby when it comes to other people's husbands!

Now BACK OFF!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Wally! You really are grabby when it comes to other people's husbands!
> 
> Now BACK OFF!



I think that would be Louie's call buttinsky.
I'm just admiring the goods.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> i guess that's not chocolate on my nose....



*The TMI Award for today goes to Rosie!* 



wallyb said:


> Louie - Yummy hubbie!
> Caliente!



He really is, I have to shoo them away from him


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

rosiep said:


> my bad....you're right.
> sorry...must be the migraine talking.



Sorry to hear you're not feelin' good, Sweetie.


----------



## rosiep

See..._somebody_ cares.....


----------



## UrsulasSidekick

k, it's a HUGE pic. I'm not computer savvy so Im not sure how to make it smaller. 

P.S. - Please excuse the zit.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

UrsulasSidekick said:


> k, it's a HUGE pic. I'm not computer savvy so Im not sure how to make it smaller.
> 
> P.S. - Please excuse the zit.




I don't see a zit


----------



## SkyMedik

*Wow....what a great looking bunch!  *

And since this staying single thing isn't as great as I thought it would be, I suppose I should add to it too:


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

SkyMedik said:


> *Wow....what a great looking bunch!  *
> 
> And since this staying single thing isn't as great as I thought it would be, I suppose I should add to it too:



Really great picture.


----------



## Zspa<3ariel

I believe the link to the first one I posted is now deleted, so here is me (Zach my wonderful partner ( Marcus) of 6 months and still going strong





And me before the "Breaking Dawn" midnight release party, I was hired to play Edward Cullen


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Zspa<3ariel said:


> I believe the link to the first one I posted is now deleted, so here is me (Zach my wonderful partner ( Marcus) of 6 months and still going strong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me before the "Breaking Dawn" midnight release party, I was hired to play Edward Cullen



I just finished reading Twilight last night


----------



## Zspa<3ariel

Awsome! I love the series, although HP is my first, If I find more photos of the party I will post, the guests where very well dressed.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Zspa<3ariel said:


> Awsome! I love the series, although HP is my first, If I find more photos of the party I will post, the guests where very well dressed.




Yeah right now I like HP better, but I enjoyed Twilight.  I am going to start reading Eclispe after I finishing reading Moonraker (as I am also trying to read all the original James Bond novels).


----------



## glenpreece

ok so how do i post pics in a msg?


----------



## ConcKahuna

glenpreece said:


> ok so how do i post pics in a msg?



If you have them hosted on photobucket.com (a free website if you don't know it), there's a place below that has some code and is listed as "forums" (it will start with IMG in brackets).  Just copy that and paste it in.

If you have the pictures hosted elsewhere, copy the URL (starts with http://), press the yellow box on the top of the reply box, and copy the URL there.


----------



## insoin

And me before the "Breaking Dawn" midnight release party, I was hired to play Edward Cullen





[/QUOTE]

Well I have to agree you def pulled off the character.  I liked the books, but I just couldn't get over how stupid Bella was sometimes.....  Oh well, If I fell for a vampier as hot as Edward, I may do stupid things too


----------



## glenpreece

[/IMG]







[/IMG]






[/IMG]


I apologize if they are too big


----------



## ConcKahuna

glenpreece said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> I apologize if they are too big



Heh, I should have mentioned that if you copy the code with the {IMG} you don't have to push the yellow button  

Not like I can see the pictures anyways.  Anyone want to donate to my "Get Conc Back Online" fund?


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> Heh, I should have mentioned that if you copy the code with the {IMG} you don't have to push the yellow button
> 
> Not like I can see the pictures anyways.  Anyone want to donate to my "Get Conc Back Online" fund?



I think you should be kept away from -
the internet, small children and livestock.


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> I think you should be kept away from -
> the internet, small children and livestock.



1)  I support many great charities over the internet.  Just think of all the poor college guys I help support by visiting thier websites!

2)  Deleted

3)  My house is a zoo enough with 9 birds and 5 cats, I don't need livestock anyways.


----------



## soulmates




----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> 1)  I support many great charities over the internet.  Just think of all the poor college guys I help support by visiting thier websites!
> 
> 2)  Deleted
> 
> 3)  My house is a zoo enough with 9 birds and 5 cats, I don't need livestock anyways.



You do and do!
You're a real giver!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I love that picture with the mad hatter and Alice, but I think our Alice is better at Disneyland.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I love that picture with the mad hatter and Alice, but I think our Alice is better at Disneyland.



What about the Mary in the middle.  How does that compare to the Marys you have at Disneyland?


----------



## glenpreece

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I love that picture with the mad hatter and Alice, but I think our Alice is better at Disneyland.




it took me 6 trips to finally meet her


----------



## pyr8freak87

This picture is from this past summer.  This is my family and I'm the one in the red dress





This is same cruise, last summer






Lastly this is me about a year ago


----------



## ConcKahuna

rpmdfw said:


> What about the Mary in the middle.  How does that compare to the Marys you have at Disneyland?



Since I can't see the picture, are you talking about Louie or Mary Poppins?

Just asking about Marys on this board isn't very specific!


----------



## jamieandben

ConcKahuna said:


> Since I can't see the picture, are you talking about Louie or Mary Poppins?
> 
> Just asking about Marys on this board isn't very specific!



glenpreece is the mary in the middle.
Louie is always a mary and he's from cal.

glenpreece, soulmates and pyr8freak87
are a goodlooking bunch. Welcome to the Dis.


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> You do and do!
> You're a real giver!



 

 

And once again  to all the newbies!!


----------



## soulmates

glenpreece, soulmates and pyr8freak87
are a goodlooking bunch. Welcome to the Dis.


Thank you and I DO feel  welcomed here!!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

ConcKahuna said:


> Since I can't see the picture, are you talking about Louie or Mary Poppins?
> 
> Just asking about Marys on this board isn't very specific!



You're lucky you're all the way on the wrong coast  


Welcome new people


----------



## glenpreece

jamieandben said:


> glenpreece is the mary in the middle.
> Louie is always a mary and he's from cal.
> 
> glenpreece, soulmates and pyr8freak87
> are a goodlooking bunch. Welcome to the Dis.



Thanks.


----------



## wallyb

glenpreece said:


> Thanks.



But your into Ageism! Pity.


----------



## pyr8freak87

jamieandben said:


> .
> 
> glenpreece, soulmates and pyr8freak87
> are a goodlooking bunch. Welcome to the Dis.



Why thank you


----------



## ConcKahuna

kingLouiethe1 said:


> You're lucky you're all the way on the wrong coast



No, obviously it's the right coast 'cause I'm here


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> No, obviously it's the right coast 'cause I'm here



And me.  

And as further evidence - Louie and Rosie both west weirdos...
east wins hands down.


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> And me.
> 
> And as further evidence - Louie and Rosie both west weirdos...
> east wins hands down.



And:

Rick & Joe
DVC~OKW
CanadianGuy (other country, still east coast)
Rob & Scott
TimRobb
jlewisinsyr

And I know there are lots of others, I just can't think of them right now


----------



## jlewisinsyr

pyr8freak87 said:


>



Intentional or not, I love the coordinating outfits (ties to dresses, etc.)


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> And:
> 
> Rick & Joe
> DVC~OKW
> CanadianGuy (other country, still east coast)
> Rob & Scott
> TimRobb
> jlewisinsyr
> 
> And I know there are lots of others, I just can't think of them right now



A few of these I'd consider riffraff - but whatever


----------



## DearDaisyinDurham




----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> A few of these I'd consider riffraff - but whatever


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


>







I'm just saying some of these (i.e. Rick) 
don't bolster our case for supremacy.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> And me.
> 
> And as further evidence - Louie and Rosie both west weirdos...
> east wins hands down.



HEY!!!! WATCH WHAT YER SAYING THERE, SON!!!! SOME OF US OVER IN THESE PARTS IS HEAVILY ARMED!!!!!


----------



## ConcKahuna

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> HEY!!!! WATCH WHAT YER SAYING THERE, SON!!!! SOME OF US OVER IN THESE PARTS IS HEAVILY ARMED!!!!!



You're in AZ, that's hardly west coast.   It's more Larry Craig, can't figure out wich way you want to be!


----------



## pyr8freak87

jlewisinsyr said:


> Intentional or not, I love the coordinating outfits (ties to dresses, etc.)




Ha Ha I just realized that too, but knowing my mom I'm pretty sure that some of that was intentional, but I of course had to be the odd one and go against the grain.....hmmm what can I say...Oh wait I am the odd one of the family


----------



## rosiep




----------



## swtnikki

Here's me & Kenny last week while we were in Cancun:


----------



## rosiep

swtnikki said:


> Here's me & Kenny last week while we were in Cancun:
> 
> Nice....You two always look so happy.


----------



## jeanigor

Rosie-I love your momma's hair! And are you two acting like cougars...? Just because you're DH is at home......

swtnikki-I think Starbucks is taking over the world! (And I agree with Rosie, you two do always look happy & in love   )


----------



## rosiep

jeanigor said:


> Rosie-I love your momma's hair! And are you two acting like cougars...? Just because you're DH is at home......
> 
> swtnikki-I think Starbucks is taking over the world! (And I agree with Rosie, you two do always look happy & in love   )



I got all my spunk from my Mom. The woman is 69 years old!!!

(and as for the cougar remark: heck yes! I lusted after all the young men...and some of the women too!)


----------



## Zspa<3ariel

Me @ MNSSHP on Oct 30th!

With Capt. Hook





Celebrating my 20th @ 1900 Park Fare!





With Anastasia from Cinderella, she was one of my all-time favorite characters I've met


----------



## jeanigor

Cute pics Zack!!! You are a dashing pirate.


----------



## joanjett1976

me and my current squeeze on halloween. aren't we gorgeous.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Too funny, Joan.


----------



## RickinNYC

Here's a recent photo of us:






That's me on the right looking dazed for some reason.  That's Joe on the left looking like he just said something dirty.


----------



## wallyb

RickinNYC said:


> Here's a recent photo of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's me on the right looking dazed for some reason.  That's Joe on the left looking like he just said something dirty.



oooooh - ooooh! What was it?
I love salty talk!


----------



## rosiep

What a bunch of cuties!

I usually prefer my women less hairy..but I'll make an exception for Joan.

Zach: You're too adorable for words, but the Mommy in me wants to feed you a bit.

and Rick? What can I say: Once a cutie always a cutie.


----------



## RickinNYC

wallyb said:


> oooooh - ooooh! What was it?
> I love salty talk!



He probably said, "Do you have any money?  I left my wallet at home."  Or, "I'm tired after the beer, can we go now so I can take a nap before dinner?"


----------



## rosiep

Oh No He Didn't! I have no money????? Now that's filthy talk!


----------



## wallyb

RickinNYC said:


> He probably said, "Do you have any money?  I left my wallet at home."  Or, "I'm tired after the beer, can we go now so I can take a nap before dinner?"



wow.  sexy.  
I'm hot just thinking about it


----------



## jamieandben

Don't fall for it Rick...RUN!!! RUN!!! 
Save yourself from rosie and wally.


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> Don't fall for it Rick...RUN!!! RUN!!!
> Save yourself from rosie and wally.



Jamie my dear:

Someday we _will_ meet and when we do I'm going to beat you senseless with my feather boa!.


----------



## RickinNYC

jamieandben said:


> Don't fall for it Rick...RUN!!! RUN!!!
> Save yourself from rosie and wally.



Trust me, I can handle it.  I just create a false sense of security, then I strike.


----------



## wallyb

RickinNYC said:


> Trust me, I can handle it.  I just create a false sense of security, then I strike.



So strike me daddy.
Dealer's choice.


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Jamie my dear:
> 
> Someday we _will_ meet and when we do I'm going to beat you senseless with my feather boa!.



Sounds fun


----------



## jeanigor

rosiep said:


> Jamie my dear:
> 
> Someday we _will_ meet and when we do I'm going to beat you senseless with my feather boa!.





wallyb said:


> So strike me daddy.
> Dealer's choice.



When did the picture thread turn into the _&_ thread?

(Not that I wouldn't line up, too. ;P)


----------



## rosiep

jeanigor said:


> When did the picture thread turn into the _&_ thread?
> 
> (Not that I wouldn't line up, too. ;P)



Our threads run the gamut from A to Z. Not my fault if S & M are in there.


----------



## wallyb

jeanigor said:


> When did the picture thread turn into the _&_ thread?
> 
> (Not that I wouldn't line up, too. ;P)



Rosie and I show up - things just seem drift that way.
I don't know why or how?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Rosie and I show up - things just seem drift that way.
> I don't know why or how?



It is my most ferverant wish that someday we can all meet and watch the things explode! KABOOM!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> It is my most ferverant wish that someday we can all meet and watch the things explode! KABOOM!



So, you're threatening terrorism?    Is that it?


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> So, you're threatening terrorism?    Is that it?



My explosions don't bring down buildings.......deeply disturb my daughters maybe....but they don't KILL anybody.


----------



## Zspa<3ariel

LOL! Everybody says that, but those who know me well know my passion for cooking and I eat alot! I do have a high metabolism, but every mother says the same thing to me, I don't believe I have ever been called adorable haha


----------



## rosiep

Zspa<3ariel said:


> LOL! Everybody says that, but those who know me well know my passion for cooking and I eat alot! I do have a high metabolism, but every mother says the same thing to me, I don't believe I have ever been called adorable haha



Quite adorable! If I had a son as cute as my daughter, I would hook the two of you up like THAT!


----------



## JoeyAnyc




----------



## ConcKahuna

Now that I can see the photos, we've got a bunch of freaking hotties in here!

Joe looks super-hetero with the beard, it's hot.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

RickinNYC said:


> Here's a recent photo of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's me on the right looking dazed for some reason.  That's Joe on the left looking like he just said something dirty.



Joe, what's up with the beard?  You look nice, but you have such a pretty face, it's a shame to hide it behind the fuz.


----------



## bobf320

JoeyAnyc said:


>




Oh my WOW!!  Huba!! Huba!!!
My heart just skipped a beat!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

JoeyAnyc said:


>




Nice Pic


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Joe, what's up with the beard?  You look nice, but you have such a pretty face, it's a shame to hide it behind the fuz.




I like the beard


----------



## JoeyAnyc

bobf320 said:


> Oh my WOW!!  Huba!! Huba!!!
> My heart just skipped a beat!



Tell me about it!!! Donald is HOT!!


----------



## ConcKahuna

JoeyAnyc said:


> Tell me about it!!! Donald is HOT!!



Silly Jersey boy


----------



## JoeyAnyc

ConcKahuna said:


> Silly Jersey boy


----------



## Jeff90

soulmates said:


>



Hey!!! I saw the Duke shirts and had to reply! Me and my partner are just down the road from ya here in Asheville!!!!

Just thought I would say "hey!"


----------



## Zspa<3ariel

Single me,


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Zspa<3ariel said:


> Single me,



with the Moonlighting/Cybil Sheppard Filter. ;-)


----------



## kingLouiethe1

We had my company holiday party last week and this is our portrait from that day.


----------



## rosiep

I hate to admit this: 
Damn Louie! You look good!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> I hate to admit this:
> Damn Louie! You look good!



I'll try not to let if go to my head


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'll try not to let if go to my head



Don't say head and holiday party around Rosie.
Long sordid story.  
Think Rosie Lewinsky.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Don't say head and holiday party around Rosie.
> Long sordid story.
> Think Rosie Lewinsky.



I'm sure Rosie looks lovely in blue


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'm sure Rosie looks lovely in blue



The other one ... blew.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> The other one ... blew.



ew


----------



## jeanigor

Zspa<3ariel said:


> Single me,



You just mean a solo shot right?


----------



## Zspa<3ariel

haha yes and no, that was my new picture I took, after I became "single" to replace the "couple" pictures on my facebook.


----------



## rosiep

Zspa<3ariel said:


> haha yes and no, that was my new picture I took, after I became "single" to replace the "couple" pictures on my facebook.



You're a cutie...you won't be single long.

(notice how gracefully I ignored those _other_ posts!)


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Zspa<3ariel said:


> haha yes and no, that was my new picture I took, after I became "single" to replace the "couple" pictures on my facebook.



Yay, facebook.
*hugs* to the singleness, but then I am used to it.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> You're a cutie...you won't be single long.
> 
> (notice how gracefully I ignored those _other_ posts!)



Notice that was Wally being cruel, I was too busy being self-involved.


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Notice that was Wally being cruel, I was too busy being self-involved.



Thanks for not kicking me when I'm down.....


----------



## jeanigor

rosiep said:


> You're a cutie...you won't be single long.



I don't think cutie does him justice.


----------



## rosiep

jeanigor said:


> I don't think cutie does him justice.



I would have raved too..but that would show too much of my dirty old lady side....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Thanks for not kicking me when I'm down.....


----------



## jeanigor

rosiep said:


> I would have raved too..but that would show too much of my dirty old lady side....



So does that make me a dirty old lady if I think like that?


----------



## jeanigor

wallyb said:


>



Wally you shouldn't smile so much. It looks fake.


----------



## wallyb

jeanigor said:


> Wally you shouldn't smile so much. It looks fake.



You... On The List!  

And I was playing so nice on your birthday.


----------



## jeanigor

wallyb said:


> You... On The List!
> 
> And I was playing so nice on your birthday.



I was trying to be helpful....I don't want to be on your naughty list.... I want to be on your _naughty_ list.


----------



## rosiep

jeanigor said:


> So does that make me a dirty old lady if I think like that?



You need to be 45 at least...so no..you don't count.


----------



## jeanigor

rosiep said:


> You need to be 45 at least...so no..you don't count.



Then by those rules you wouldn't either....you're to young to fit that discription.


----------



## wallyb

jeanigor said:


> I was trying to be helpful....I don't want to be on your naughty list.... I want to be on your_naughty_ list.



If you're going to be on a list - that 's the fun one


----------



## rosiep

jeanigor said:


> Then by those rules you wouldn't either....you're to young to fit that discription.



I LIKE YOU!!!!!

But as childish as I am.....I do belong to the D.O.L CLUB.


----------



## jeanigor

rosiep said:


> I LIKE YOU!!!!!
> 
> But as childish as I am.....I do belong to the D.O.L CLUB.



I like you, too. But you're married to your own hunk of a man....still looking for mine.


----------



## rosiep

jeanigor said:


> I like you, too. But you're married to your own hunk of a man....still looking for mine.



Don't you worry..I'll chat you up to all of Zena's friends. Don't you want to live in Portland?????


----------



## jeanigor

rosiep said:


> Don't you worry..I'll chat you up to all of Zena's friends. Don't you want to live in Portland?????



Liquid sunshine is better than frozen sunshine.......


----------



## rosiep

jeanigor said:


> Liquid sunshine is better than frozen sunshine.......



Yeeeesh!
Plus as an added bonus...I'm here!


----------



## billysotherdad

RickinNYC said:


> Here's a recent photo of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's me on the right looking dazed for some reason.  That's Joe on the left looking like he just said something dirty.



For those that like the beard...Thanks!  I like it, too.  Every once in a while, it's nice to change things up a bit.  My face is only pretty without it, though?? I must ask!

And I don't think Rick looks dazed at all in the picture.  I think he looks hot.  We were in a bar in St. John Nova Scotia.  Maybe that's the reason for the dazed look, if there is one at all.
I didn't say "I have no money!"
I didn't say "I'm tired."
If it was something hot, though, it would have been whispered to just one person, and maybe that's the reason for that adorable look on his face!!


----------



## billysotherdad

ConcKahuna said:


> Now that I can see the photos, we've got a bunch of freaking hotties in here!
> 
> Joe looks super-hetero with the beard, it's hot.



Super-heter?  Does that come with a cape!!!!! (Ohhhhh, I hope so!)


----------



## L107ANGEL

billysotherdad said:


> Super-heter?  Does that come with a cape!!!!! (Ohhhhh, I hope so!)



  How the heck are you?!


----------



## L107ANGEL

I killed it, no!!!


----------



## zeitzeuge

Ok, I'll play!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Wow!  Both of you have beutiful eyes!

*melts*


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

ConcKahuna said:


> Wow!  Both of you have beutiful eyes!
> 
> *melts*



agreed.  I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## zeitzeuge

Aw, thanks guys, you're sweet.


----------



## kesharn81

nice pics....


----------



## mjrseb

Me being funny at Universal





my other half


----------



## rosiep

mjrseb said:


> Me being funny at Universal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my other half



Welcome! Be sure to come and post on the other threads!


----------



## mjrseb

rosiep said:


> Welcome! Be sure to come and post on the other threads!



Thanks for the welcome...


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Nice to have you with us!!! Don't be shy! Join right in.


----------



## mjrseb

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Nice to have you with us!!! Don't be shy! Join right in.



lol... thanks buddy!!!


----------



## RAPstar

Here's a pic from my one day at Epcot during my trip in September.


----------



## Travito

I'm still a "newbie"..but heres me!

Ok.....the pic wouldn't work, so I'll try and get one up shortly!! lol


----------



## Travito

OK, lets try this ONE more time..haha. Here it is:


----------



## jeanigor

Travito said:


> OK, lets try this ONE more time..haha. Here it is:



   I think we have the most attractive people on the DIS right here in this Forum!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Nice pic.   I love the pursing of the lips like a supermodel


----------



## Travito

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Nice pic.   I love the pursing of the lips like a supermodel



Thank you!!! Yeah, I always have to go for the dramatic look! Haha. Well, drama with a hint of seduction. lol.


----------



## Travito

jeanigor said:


> I think we have the most attractive people on the DIS right here in this Forum!



You are too kind!!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Travito said:


> Thank you!!! Yeah, I always have to go for the dramatic look! Haha. Well, drama with a hint of seduction. lol.



Me too.  Are you a Scorpio as well?


----------



## Travito

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Me too.  Are you a Scorpio as well?



Nah.. I'm a Taurus. I'm stubborn as a bull! lol


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Travito said:


> Nah.. I'm a Taurus. I'm stubborn as a bull! lol



I am going to be good and resist asking you what other features might be Tauren in nature.


----------



## MAF

Here's me on my Sept. Disney trip:






Here's a more recent one w/ my shorter hair:


----------



## Travito

I<3EvilQueen said:


> I am going to be good and resist asking you what other features might be Tauren in nature.



Haha, probably for the best...my DBF might not like that!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

MAF said:


> Here's me on my Sept. Disney trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more recent one w/ my shorter hair:




nice hair cut.


----------



## MAF

I<3EvilQueen said:


> nice hair cut.



Thanks, you ain't so bad yourself!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

MAF said:


> Thanks, you ain't so bad yourself!



hey hey, take that stuff to the singles thread.


----------



## MAF

kingLouiethe1 said:


> hey hey, take that stuff to the singles thread.



Sorry, I'm Shameless!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

MAF said:


> Thanks, you ain't so bad yourself!



Yeah I rather like my non-hair cut


----------



## MAF

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Yeah I rather like my non-hair cut



I think I'd probably look like Uncle Fester if I tried that.  You look hot though.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

MAF said:


> I think I'd probably look like Uncle Fester if I tried that.  You look hot though.



Thanks.

I did have the Uncle Fester fear at first too.  Now if I can only find a self lighting light bulb I might have my costume for Mickey's Not So Scary


----------



## MAF

OMG Queen I was there during the MNSS Party and I thought about going as Simba...


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

MAF said:


> OMG Queen I was there during the MNSS Party and I thought about going as Simba...



Like the costume from the Broadway Musical?  That would have been cool


----------



## MAF

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Like the costume from the Broadway Musical?  That would have been cool



No as they had a Simba hat at the AKL....hehe  I love the Lion King.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

MAF said:


> No as they had a Simba hat at the AKL....hehe  I love the Lion King.



LK and Beauty and the Beast are my top two


----------



## ConcKahuna

Love the pics Travito, and MAF the new haircut is great!  

I still LOL everytime I think about how I almost met you on the monorail


----------



## Travito

ConcKahuna said:


> Love the pics Travito, and MAF the new haircut is great!
> 
> I still LOL everytime I think about how I almost met you on the monorail



Thanks~!


----------



## Kaliklove

Me (right) and my Fiancee at La Nuba WDW


----------



## Kaliklove

ooops! double posts


----------



## swtnikki

Two new pics of me & my fiance taken this past Christmas:


----------



## grumblegrumble

kaliklove, you're really beautiful


----------



## scottny

Hi,
I lurk and sometimes post on these boards. Thought I would post my pic of me and my partner. 

I am on left. 






This was a month ago.


----------



## OrlandoMike

scottny said:


> Hi,  I lurk and sometimes post on these boards.



Did anyone else notice?


9,000 posts!


----------



## TJM1976

OrlandoMike said:


> Did anyone else notice?
> 
> 
> 9,000 posts!





I know, right?  He "lurks" on this board, but posts on others.   

Thanks for sharing your photo!


----------



## scottny

I post on the tr's mostly is what I meant. very rarely get into the gay area where I should really be.  

I am chatty everywhere else.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Well welcome!

We joke about post counts over here!  Oh who am I kidding, we joke about everything!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Well welcome!
> 
> We joke about post counts over here!  Oh who am I kidding, we joke about everything!



That's right Mr shiny head!


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> That's right Mr shiny head!



Morning highlight head, how are you?


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Morning highlight head, how are you?



Golden deliciousness!


----------



## scottny

OrlandoMike said:


> Well welcome!
> 
> We joke about post counts over here!  Oh who am I kidding, we joke about everything!



Thank you


----------



## mjrseb

welcome


----------



## Maestro M. Mouse

Yay for me winning dream fastpass!






With my boys...


----------



## RAPstar

Maestro M. Mouse said:


> Yay for me winning dream fastpass!



Lucky!! lol Great smile, BTW! 

Is it just me or is something on my head?


----------



## Maestro M. Mouse

RAPstar said:


> Lucky!! lol Great smile, BTW!



Aww thanks hun!  You too!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

wallyb said:


> That's right Mr shiny head!



I thought that was Mr Plain ole Head.


----------



## hematite153

OrlandoMike said:


> Did anyone else notice?
> 
> 
> 9,000 posts!



Yowza!  Some lurker....


----------



## rosiep

RAPstar said:


> Lucky!! lol Great smile, BTW!
> 
> Is it just me or is something on my head?




I have that same disease:


----------



## rosiep

Maestro M. Mouse said:


> Aww thanks hun!  You too!



I loved your pictures too! Thanks for posting!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

rosiep said:


> I have that same disease:




You are lucky I wasn't there.  I might have slipped into my superhero persona and tried to kill the rabid rodent that was eating your head, with a 2X4


----------



## rosiep

I<3EvilQueen said:


> You are lucky I wasn't there.  I might have slipped into my superhero persona and tried to kill the rabid rodent that was eating your head, with a 2X4




Sigh...My Hero!


----------



## RAPstar

I<3EvilQueen said:


> You are lucky I wasn't there.  I might have slipped into my superhero persona and tried to kill the rabid rodent that was eating your head, with a 2X4



lol I took a picture with that hat and made a face like Dale was trying to eat my head.

Rosie, you're so adorable.


----------



## rosiep

RAPstar said:


> lol I took a picture with that hat and made a face like Dale was trying to eat my head.
> 
> Rosie, you're so adorable.



Thank you Rapstar...I think you're pretty cute yourself!


----------



## RAPstar

rosiep said:


> Thank you Rapstar...I think you're pretty cute yourself!



Aww, thanks! Now to find a guy who thinks that.


----------



## Trinka

<a href='http://earthsong.myphotoalbum.com/view_photo.php?set_albumName=album07&id=img_1762' title=' - Photo Sharing by MyPhotoAlbum'></a>

I hope this worked! This is me and my sweetie pie of 11+ years, lovin' on Jiminy. He's her fave. She's my fave. Me on left, Teresa on right.

Argh. Don't know how to do this... I tried!


----------



## Trinka

Did it work????

This is me (left) and my sweetie pie love muffin bunny Teresa (right) lovin' on Jiminy. He is her fave. She is my fave. No, she is not a minor- she is 34 yrs. old. Still gets carded.







Me at AK kissin' on a lizard. Had to add this one cuz the one above makes me appear to be a stuffy, proper girlie type- can't leave you all with that impression!


----------



## rosiep

You're both beautiful.
So glad you're on board.
-Rosie


----------



## Trinka

Me too!


----------



## Trinka

What happened to my pictures???      

Ooops- figured it out. Please don't kick me off board for being such a duh...


----------



## hematite153

Trinka said:


> What happened to my pictures???



It looks like they disappeared from photobucket.


----------



## Travito

Everyone is verrrrry gorgeous. Definitely the hottest thing Dis has ever seen


----------



## Wvugrrrl

*So, it only took me about 24 hours to get through this thread, but many  were had, so that more than makes up for it.






This is my husband, Travis, myself (Molly), and our Best Gay (and sometimes roommate/squatter extraordinaire), Joey! We love him so much, we brought him along on our honeymoon.   Why?  Why not?! 

*


----------



## TJM1976

Wvugrrrl said:


> *So, it only took me about 24 hours to get through this thread, but many  were had, so that more than makes up for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my husband, Travis, myself (Molly), and our Best Gay (and sometimes roommate/squatter extraordinaire), Joey! We love him so much, we brought him along on our honeymoon.   Why?  Why not?!
> 
> *



Did you need a chaperone on your honeymoon?      kidding.  Travis...  thats a great name!  Oh wait, thats my name too!!      Joey is a cutie!!!  Well, you all 3 are, but Joey is the only one of the 3 on "my team"!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Wvugrrrl said:


>



Great pic!

Thos boys are hotties!


----------



## DWJoshua

Fun pic of me at the boardwalk after a night at Jellyrolls


----------



## Wvugrrrl

*Joshua, your picture gives new meaning to the phrase, 

"Here's to being single,

Seeing double,

And

Sleeping Triple!"

  Great Pic!  

*


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

DWJoshua said:


> Fun pic of me at the boardwalk after a night at Jellyrolls




I have always wonder what it would be like to be with Triplets *wink*


----------



## MAF

Are you seriously a triplet or did you just take a picture of you sitting in each chair and then photoshop them together?  *Sorry if that makes me sound dumb... *


----------



## TJM1976

I've said it before and I'll say it again....  Josha is a cutie!!


----------



## MAF

TJM1976 said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again....  Josha is a cutie!!



Yes he is...


----------



## DWJoshua

LOL...No, I am not a triplet...but I'm glad I did a good enough job with photoshop to make some people ask!  I sat in each chair and used photoshop to combine them.


----------



## wallyb

DWJoshua said:


> LOL...No, I am not a triplet...but I'm glad I did a good enough job with photoshop to make some people ask!  I sat in each chair and used photoshop to combine them.



Tricky!  
And a bit naughty   - getting everyones libido racing like that.


----------



## DWJoshua

wallyb said:


> Tricky!
> And a bit naughty   - getting everyones libido racing like that.



Ha...well that wasn't exactly the plan...


----------



## wallyb

DWJoshua said:


> Ha...well that wasn't exactly the plan...



*sure*  

Now we've all got that triplet fantasy swimming in our heads.
What a tease.


----------



## rosiep

DWJoshua said:


> Ha...well that wasn't exactly the plan...



We all know about the best _laid_ plans......


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> We all know about the best _laid_ plans......



of mice? You think Mickey was behind this?


----------



## DWJoshua

rosiep said:


> We all know about the best _laid_ plans......



...especially around here!  When Wally's involved things go in interesting directions...


----------



## rosiep

DWJoshua said:


> ...especially around here!  When Wally's involved things go in interesting directions...



Isn't it fun?


----------



## DWJoshua

rosiep said:


> Isn't it fun?



Actually it is...I need to spend more time on these boards...

...maybe then I can learn some of Wally's weaknesses


----------



## rosiep

DWJoshua said:


> Actually it is...I need to spend more time on these boards...
> 
> ...maybe then I can learn some of Wally's weaknesses



Stick with me kid and we can have some fun!


As for Wally, I've tried:

Kryptonite
Spam
Bananas
goats
sugarplums
Anti Inflammatory diets
unicorns
bad hair
bad language 
bad jokes

Nothing seems to work thus far.....


----------



## Travito

Joshua...just saying, if you want to make a surprise visit to WDW on the first week of May..BE MY GUEST!


----------



## RAPstar

rosiep said:


> Stick with me kid and we can have some fun!
> 
> 
> As for Wally, I've tried:
> 
> Kryptonite
> Spam
> Bananas
> goats
> sugarplums
> Anti Inflammatory diets
> unicorns
> bad hair
> bad language
> bad jokes
> 
> Nothing seems to work thus far.....



You tried Kryptonite, but have you tried getting him to say his name backwards or saying it backwards yourself?


----------



## rosiep

RAPstar said:


> You tried Kryptonite, but have you tried getting him to say his name backwards or *saying it backwards yourself*?



My weaknesses I know thank you very much. If we ask Wally to say his name backwards and he can...that'll just prove to people that he's an evil spawn of the Colonel Sanders.


----------



## DWJoshua

rosiep said:


> My weaknesses I know thank you very much. If we ask Wally to say his name backwards and he can...that'll just prove to people that he's an evil spawn of the Colonel Sanders.



WOW now I'm confused...


----------



## rosiep

DWJoshua said:


> WOW now I'm confused...



 It's what I do best.....


----------



## RAPstar

rosiep said:


> My weaknesses I know thank you very much. If we ask Wally to say his name backwards and he can...that'll just prove to people that he's an evil spawn of the Colonel Sanders.



Well, that, or he just watched one too many episodes of Twin Peaks. 




Now hoping someone else gets that reference.


----------



## ConcKahuna

DWJoshua said:


> Actually it is...I need to spend more time on these boards...
> 
> ...maybe then I can learn some of Wally's weaknesses



Small bathing suits


----------



## DWJoshua

ConcKahuna said:


> Small bathing suits



for himself or on others?


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> Small bathing suits



What does this mean mister?


----------



## ConcKahuna

DWJoshua said:


> for himself or on others?



Both?


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> Both?



And *why* would this be a weakness of mine?  
Are you calling me Fat!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

ConcKahuna said:


> Both?



Now some people look really good in small bathing suits.   Most do not.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Now some people look really good in small bathing suits.   Most do not.



Are you saying Wally is one of those people?


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Are you saying Wally is one of those people?




I am not saying anything.  Because he may post pics either way.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I<3EvilQueen said:


> I am not saying anything.  Because he may post pics either way.



You win this round evil queen, but I will ensnare you yet


----------



## ConcKahuna

I<3EvilQueen said:


> I am not saying anything.  Because he may post pics either way.



But _would_ that be a bad thing?


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

ConcKahuna said:


> But _would_ that be a bad thing?



I didn't say it would be either.  Just a statement of high probabilty that he would post a picture 

*wink*

as you know how he hates to post.


----------



## MAF

If that happens can I borrow someone's bleach to wash out my eyes?


----------



## ConcKahuna

MAF said:


> If that happens can I borrow someone's bleach to wash out my eyes?



I heard it was your bathing suit picture he was going to post!!


----------



## MAF

ConcKahuna said:


> I heard it was your bathing suit picture he was going to post!!



Well in that case I better post it before he gets the chance... 

*Nothing to see here...*


----------



## wallyb

Okay.

I'm over this.

Wally out.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Okay.
> 
> I'm over this.
> 
> Wally out.



Aww, you know I love you Wally!

Who's my little Wally boy?! Who's a good Wally boy?!


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Aww, you know I love you Wally!
> 
> Who's my *little *Wally boy?! Who's a good Wally boy?!



Calling him little does not help your case.


----------



## ConcKahuna

rosiep said:


> Calling him little does not help your case.



Instead of "Little Wally boy" make it "Strapping Stud Wally" and you'll get more bonus points  

Or was it just DIS points?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

ConcKahuna said:


> Instead of "Little Wally boy" make it "Strapping Stud Wally" and you'll get more bonus points
> 
> Or was it just DIS points?



I don't want Wally thinking I'm some sort of tease, otherwise he would think he could just have his way with me, and I can't remember for the life of me why that's a bad thing...


----------



## Timrobb

wallyb said:


> Okay.
> 
> I'm over this.
> 
> Wally out.
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Oh Wall, you've been OUT for years . . .


----------



## DisneyDan77

Hi Everybody

Was enjoying browsing at everyones pics. Thought I'd share too





[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## daannzzz

Nice pics dan. You want borrow my car?


----------



## jamieandben

DisneyDan77 said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> Was enjoying browsing at everyones pics. Thought I'd share too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



HELLO DAN  
 


Hey Wally we have more eye candy.


----------



## DisneyDan77

Hey Daannzz,

NICE plates! Yeah, I'll take it out for a spin. I need to get me a pair of those. Although yours would have me beat seeing you are from CA. 

Dan


----------



## DisneyDan77

Geez,

I wasn't expecting the pics to be so large. I apologize


----------



## DisneyDan77

Thanks JamieandBen,

Nice pic in your avatar. Hope everything is going great


----------



## jamieandben

DisneyDan77 said:


> Geez,
> 
> I wasn't expecting the pics to be so large. I apologize



Thats OK we can see you better.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

DisneyDan77 said:


> Geez,
> 
> I wasn't expecting the pics to be so large. I apologize



No worries.   

Welcome to the board!


----------



## jamieandben

DisneyDan77 said:


> Thanks JamieandBen,
> 
> Nice pic in your avatar. Hope everything is going great



 
I'm having a good day. thanks!


I think i need to lay off the pirin tabs.


----------



## UKMark

Here's Mark C (on the left) and I in MK 2 weeks ago on Mark C's birthday <cough>39!<cough> 





and us in Epcot last week. Note the fleeces as it was FREEZING!


----------



## rosiep

Thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Nice shots! It was wicked cold, wasn't it?


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Thanks for posting the pictures!



Thats all you could come up with.  
Do you need some coffee?


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> Thats all you could come up with.
> Do you need some coffee?



I DO! I haven't had coffee or sugar in 2 weeks!!!! I'm miserable.


(ps-thanks for the text)


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> I DO! I haven't had coffee or sugar in 2 weeks!!!! I'm miserable.
> 
> 
> (ps-thanks for the text)



Did you look down or scroll down?

Can you not have Decaf?


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> Did you look down or scroll down?
> 
> Can you not have Decaf?



No decaf...and of course I scrolled thinking WTH?????


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> No decaf...and of course I scrolled thinking WTH?????


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

DisneyDan77 said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> Was enjoying browsing at everyones pics. Thought I'd share too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




I love the Flounder pic.  Very cute and handsome.


----------



## rpmdfw

I<3EvilQueen said:


> I love the Flounder pic.  Very cute and handsome.



And the guy in the picture is also very attractive!


----------



## OrlandoMike

UKMark said:


> and us in Epcot last week. Note the fleeces as it was FREEZING!



You got that right!  Brrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

rpmdfw said:


> And the guy in the picture is also very attractive!




Agreed, and kinda familiar to me for some reason too

*ponders*


----------



## wallyb

DisneyDan77 said:


> [/IMG]


See - I'm just thinking ...
"What'd he do to get those beads?"


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> See - I'm just thinking ...
> "What'd he do to get those beads?"



Why is it that when I ogle I'm "Randy Rosie", but when you do it you're Witty Wally?????


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Why is it that when I ogle I'm "Randy Rosie", but when you do it you're Witty Wally?????



No no, he is also "Randy Rosie."

Down Wally, down. We don't even know if he likes older men.


----------



## jamieandben

kingLouiethe1 said:


> No no, he is also "Randy Rosie."
> 
> Down Wally, down. We don't even know if he likes older men.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Why is it that when I ogle I'm "Randy Rosie", but when you do it you're Witty Wally?????



I just wondered about the beads.
I made no overtures.



yet.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I just wondered about the beads.
> I made no overtures.
> 
> 
> 
> yet.



I can see the gleam in your eye from here!!!

Heck, he's cute enough I have my own "gleam"


----------



## MonorailMan

UKMark said:


> Here's Mark C (on the left) and I in MK 2 weeks ago on Mark C's birthday <cough>39!<cough>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and us in Epcot last week. Note the fleeces as it was FREEZING!



What is it with Florida lately? It was freezing when I was down there in October too.  I tell ya.....something weird's going on here.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I can see the gleam in your eye from here!!!
> 
> Heck, he's cute enough I have my own "gleam"



In your good eye ... or the glass one?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

MonorailMan said:


> What is it with Florida lately? It was freezing when I was down there in October too.  I tell ya.....something weird's going on here.



Al Gore: "I told you so."


----------



## DisneyDan77

You guys are so funny! Thanks for the kind compliments. I'm wondering what happened to King Louie at Fred Segals.


----------



## DisneyDan77

There are some very Handsome guys on here.


----------



## rosiep

DisneyDan77 said:


> You guys are so funny! Thanks for the kind compliments. I'm wondering what happened to King Louie at Fred Segals.



We don't talk about that...gets him all riled up.........


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> In your good eye ... or the glass one?



The one I keep in a jar by the door...


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> In your good eye ... or the glass one?





rosiep said:


> The one I keep in a jar by the door...



That doesn't really answer the question, does it?


----------



## DisneyDan77

rpmdfw,

Great weiner! He's so cute..so are the handsome gentlemen in the pic.


----------



## rpmdfw

DisneyDan77 said:


> rpmdfw,
> 
> Great weiner! He's so cute..so are the handsome gentlemen in the pic.



Oooh!  I like you!  You can stay! 

And flattery will get you everywhere!  Keep it up!


----------



## rosiep

DisneyDan77 said:


> rpmdfw,
> 
> Great weiner! He's so cute..so are the handsome gentlemen in the pic.



Now if I said he had a _great weiner _I'd get in trouble!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Now if I said he had a _great weiner _I'd get in trouble!!!



That's because you're a dirty ole lady.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> That's because you're a dirty ole lady.



No I'm not! I'm a dirty middle ageish lady! Get your facts right!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

DisneyDan77 said:


> You guys are so funny! Thanks for the kind compliments. I'm wondering what happened to King Louie at Fred Segals.



Like it says in the tag, I don't want to talk about it. I would get all emotional and require comforting, maybe some holding.


----------



## DisneyDan77

The last couple times I was down there it was really cold in February. Of course in Sept when I would have liked it to be on the cooler side for MNNSHP it was so HOT


----------



## DisneyDan77

Curiouser and Curiouser. I'm good at giving hugs


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Like it says in the tag, I don't want to talk about it. I would get all emotional and require comforting, maybe some holding.



Are you playing coy??? He said he'd give a good hug already....


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Are you playing coy??? He said he'd give a good hug already....



Well I didn't say I was going to tell everyone. It's really more of an intimate conversation.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Well I didn't say I was going to tell everyone. It's really more of an intimate conversation.



 


GROUP HUG!!!!!  

      







Okay, now spill!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> No I'm not! I'm a dirty middle ageish lady! Get your facts right!



Thank you for not saying straight.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Thank you for not saying straight.



Funny you should say that because it was the first thing I thought and then I said to myself.."no, that's so wrong".


----------



## ConcKahuna

UKMark said:


> and us in Epcot last week. Note the fleeces as it was FREEZING!



Happy Birthday Mark!!!    



rpmdfw said:


> And the guy in the picture is also very attractive!



Definitly a "hellooooo nurse!" moment when the page loaded  

 Dan!



DisneyDan77 said:


> rpmdfw,
> 
> Great weiner! He's so cute..so are the handsome gentlemen in the pic.



  You're gonna fit in fine around here!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

DisneyDan77 said:


> Curiouser and Curiouser. I'm good at giving hugs



Gets in line


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> GROUP HUG!!!!!



Yuck - hugging.  
What a waste of time.

Let's just get to the good stuff.


----------



## gotrojansgo

So, I'm currently up doing absolutely nothing, trying to avoid writing my paper. My solution? I'm posting pictures of myself, lol. Enjoy!






Me with Jason Kennedy from E!






With my friend Stacy at the OSU/USC football game.






In front of Expedition Everest last March.


----------



## OrlandoMike

gotrojansgo said:


> With my friend Stacy at the OSU/USC football game.



Are you decked out in USC colors?


----------



## insoin

OrlandoMike said:


> Are you decked out in USC colors?



I'm guessing his avatar didn't give it away any, or the S/N?   

Oh and super cute pics gotrojansgo.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

OrlandoMike said:


> Are you decked out in USC colors?



He does go to school there Mike.


----------



## OrlandoMike

kingLouiethe1 said:


> He does go to school there Mike.



OK we will have to let it slide then!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

and besides, who the heck knows what OSU stands for


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> and besides, who the heck knows what OSU stands for



Isn't Osu a city in Japan?


----------



## MAF

This is my current facebook photo.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

kingLouiethe1 said:


> and besides, who the heck knows what OSU stands for



OSU is a swear word in Michigan


----------



## gotrojansgo

I<3EvilQueen said:


> OSU is a swear word in Michigan



It's a swear word everywhere in the Big 10 except Ohio, lol.


----------



## ConcKahuna

MAF said:


> This is my current facebook photo.



Ack you moved it and we cant see it now


----------



## SpaceMounatin

Me =)





C'est moi





Me and my buddy Marc (Absimilliard) on our own boat on POC at DLP

-Dainan "First post in the 'Gay and Lesbian at Disney' forum" Rafferty


----------



## ConcKahuna

SpaceMounatin said:


> C'est moi



I'm jealous!  I want to go to DLP badly!


----------



## wallyb

SpaceMounatin said:


> C'est moi



garçon très joli


----------



## SpaceMounatin

Merci =)


----------



## wallyb

SpaceMounatin said:


> Merci =)



...And you're one of my favorite rides!  
I mean the attraction Space Mountain.


... or do I ?


----------



## Hathaway Browne

^Steady on!!  

For the record, you'll all have to just imagine my photo. No one needs to see this face.


----------



## SpaceMounatin

^^Why thank you. But I'm taken


----------



## rosiep

Hathaway Browne said:


> ^Steady on!!
> 
> For the record, you'll all have to just imagine my photo. No one needs to see this face.



I may not neeeed to...but I'd like to.
Have you seen my mug? It scares little children .....


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I may not neeeed to...but I'd like to.
> Have you seen my mug? It scares little children .....



. . . and big children . . . 

. . . and grown men . . .


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> . . . and big children . . .
> 
> . . . and grown men . . .



I'm taking all these snide remarks down and sending them to Santa...next year you're going to get a great big pile of POO for Xmas. ( I'll make sure of that! )


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I'm taking all these snide remarks down and sending them to Santa...next year you're going to get a great big pile of POO for Xmas. ( I'll make sure of that! )



Hooray!  Furtilizer for the yard!  

Do you KNOW how much Tru-Green Chemlawn charges?


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Hooray!  Furtilizer for the yard!
> 
> Do you KNOW how much Tru-Green Chemlawn charges?



Yes, except I'm going to break it down into small piles and hide it around your house...It'll be more festive that way!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Yes, except I'm going to break it down into small piles and hide it around your house...It'll be more festive that way!



Honey, we live with a dachshund.  You think we're not used to finding little "presents" all over the house?


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Honey, we live with a dachshund.  You think we're not used to finding little "presents" all over the house?



That's why I had kids instead...they grow out of that eventually....


----------



## Simple_Motions

.


----------



## rosiep

Simple_Motions said:


> Heres me  with my crazy myspace angle XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me and my sisters boyfriend Ryan XD hes so awesome.



I have always wanted pink hair! Thanks for posting the pics...and WELCOME   to the Dis!


----------



## MickeyDee

Simple_Motions said:


> Heres me  with my crazy myspace angle XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me and my sisters boyfriend Ryan XD hes so awesome.



hehe  cuteness!


----------



## pixierella

Simple_Motions said:


> Heres me  with my crazy myspace angle XD



I absolultely love the green hair and blue eyes.


----------



## DisneyDan77

Cool pics, I dig your green hair


----------



## SpaceMounatin

Dan, Jackie (posts on these boards as "Magnum XL-200") and I at the opening of Sahara Sam's Oasis in NJ.


----------



## dfchelbay

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Here are a few of me.



LOVE the 2nd photo.  I imagine you saying, "I vant to be alone" or "I believe it's given me the vapors"


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

dfchelbay said:


> LOVE the 2nd photo.  I imagine you saying, "I vant to be alone" or "I believe it's given me the vapors"



Yeah that was my over dramatic soap opera pose.


----------



## MAF

Is that the same person in the pic w/ Mulan as the others?


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

MAF said:


> Is that the same person in the pic w/ Mulan as the others?



Yeah.  Why?


----------



## MAF

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Yeah.  Why?



You just look different from the other pictures is all.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

MAF said:


> You just look different from the other pictures is all.



Glasses and a smile


----------



## OrlandoMike

SpaceMounatin said:


> Dan, Jackie (posts on these boards as "Magnum XL-200") and I at the opening of Sahara Sam's Oasis in NJ.



I think Jackie and I need to chat!  Great Screen Name!


----------



## SpaceMounatin

^Over 200 coasters....and Magnum is her favorite. It's my favorite steel, but my favorite overall is Boulder Dash! Even though I'm loyal to the one in my neighborhood (Coney Island Cyclone =) )


----------



## OrlandoMike

I love MF, but Magnum train 2 seat one is a pretty sweet ride!  

Ever stay on the point?


----------



## daannzzz

Just back from a week at Coronado Springs. Awesome weather and we did great around the crowds.


----------



## Juri chan

Newbie here ^_^

Frilly dresses FTW.






And me with my Mau Erika.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Juri chan said:


> And me with my Mau Erika.




Cool pic!  

Just a heads up, there is a little girl named Julia, her Mom posts here!  She is gonna knock you down and take that dress!    And the hair also!


----------



## rosiep

Juri chan said:


> Newbie here ^_^
> 
> Frilly dresses FTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me with my Mau Erika.



Wow!

Stunningly beautiful.....


----------



## MonorailMan

rosiep said:


> Wow!
> 
> Stunningly beautiful.....



Down, Rosie! *whhhipsh!*
Down!



Although................I must say she _is_ quite photogenic.


----------



## rosiep

MonorailMan said:


> Down, Rosie! *whhhipsh!*
> Down!
> 
> 
> 
> Although................I must say she _is_ quite photogenic.



Let me have my dreams.....


----------



## MonorailMan

daannzzz said:


> Just back from a week at Coronado Springs. Awesome weather and we did great around the crowds.



How was Coronado Springs? That's the only resort I know almost nothing about.


----------



## MonorailMan

rosiep said:


> Let me have my dreams.....



Girl........is your hair on fire, or are there fireworks going off over your head?


----------



## daannzzz

MonorailMan said:


> How was Coronado Springs? That's the only resort I know almost nothing about.



It is a beautiful resort and worth checking out. It has a variety of atmospheres going on.


----------



## DisneyDan77

SpaceMounatin said:


> ^Over 200 coasters....and Magnum is her favorite. It's my favorite steel, but my favorite overall is Boulder Dash! Even though I'm loyal to the one in my neighborhood (Coney Island Cyclone =) )



I LOVE Magnum! Although I do have to say Maverick is a pretty wild ride


----------



## MonorailMan

DisneyDan77 said:


> I LOVE Magnum! Although I do have to say Maverick is a pretty wild ride



I still haven't gone on Maverick.  While Magnum isn't in my top-3, I will say this--it has the best views/scenery of any coaster I've been on.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

I so need to go back to Cedar Point.   Ah the memories


----------



## jeanigor

Magnum turns 20 this year.


----------



## MonorailMan

jeanigor said:


> Magnum turns 20 this year.



Now I feel old.


----------



## OrlandoMike

I'm thinking about a trip for Halloweekends if anyone will be around!

No May trip for me this year......


----------



## OrlandoMike

MonorailMan said:


> Now I feel old.



Old = Missing the Earthquake and Pirate Ride!


----------



## MonorailMan

OrlandoMike said:


> Old = Missing the Earthquake and Pirate Ride!



That pirate ride scared me!!!! Not because it was a spooky dark ride..........It was because it was so bad!! It was next to what's now called the Calypso, which used to have a giant plaster lady's torso in the center.   Giant....ball....of creepy.


----------



## OrlandoMike

MonorailMan said:


> That pirate ride scared me!!!! Not because it was a spooky dark ride..........It was because it was so bad!! It was next to what's now called the Calypso, which used to have a giant plaster lady's torso in the center.   Giant....ball....of creepy.



Awww muffin, your confusing things again!  The Calypso didn't have the lady, the Schwabinchen did!  I think I know what I'm going to get you for Christmas!


----------



## DisneyDan77

MonorailMan said:


> I still haven't gone on Maverick.  While Magnum isn't in my top-3, I will say this--it has the best views/scenery of any coaster I've been on.



Yes, I love the view at night overlooking the lake and the lighthouse. It's a beautiful sight


----------



## DisneyDan77

OrlandoMike said:


> I'm thinking about a trip for Halloweekends if anyone will be around!
> 
> No May trip for me this year......



I Love Halloweekends, I will definately be there


----------



## jeanigor

OrlandoMike said:


> I'm thinking about a trip for Halloweekends if anyone will be around!
> 
> No May trip for me this year......





DisneyDan77 said:


> I Love Halloweekends, I will definately be there



We usually make it down for a couple of Halloweekends.


----------



## MonorailMan

OrlandoMike said:


> Awww muffin, your confusing things again!  The Calypso didn't have the lady, the Schwabinchen did!  I think I know what I'm going to get you for Christmas!



AAAAAAAAAAA! Get that thing away from me! 

 

It's been a few years since I've been there. I thought they changed the name of Schwabinchen to Calypso.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Calypso is still there, over where the Sky Jets used to be!  (Sky Jets were sold to Canobie Lake)

Schwabinchen was sold to a park called Sticklers Grove!

Dear Lord, I know way too much about Cedar Point!  

BTW there used to be a carbon copy of the Calypso called the Tiki Twirl!  It was located pretty much where the Matterhorn is now!


----------



## MonorailMan

OrlandoMike said:


> Calypso is still there, over where the Sky Jets used to be!  (Sky Jets were sold to Canobie Lake)
> 
> Schwabinchen was sold to a park called Sticklers Grove!
> 
> Dear Lord, I know way too much about Cedar Point!



It's ok.  If you had asked me about 3 years ago I could've told you anything and everything about the park too. I'm a coaster freak, but I no longer know anyone who likes riding them any more. 

(_insert long, drawn-out story about a bad relationship and the mutual friends who loved coasters here_)


----------



## jeanigor

This was during coaster enthusiast (or whatever its called) weekend in September of '07.










Drew was thrilled at how wet we got on Snake River Falls.


----------



## MonorailMan

Looks like fun.  There's something about walking around the park soaking wet that drives me nuts. Grizzly River Run Rapids at DCA was the last time I'll more than likely go on a "soaker".


----------



## Sphyrna

MonorailMan said:


> Looks like fun.  There's something about walking around the park soaking wet that drives me nuts. Grizzly River Run Rapids at DCA was the last time I'll more than likely go on a "soaker".



There's something about seeing a bunch of guys walking around the park soaking wet that drives me nuts!


----------



## MonorailMan

Sphyrna said:


> There's something about seeing a bunch of guys walking around the park soaking wet that drives me nuts!



Nuts as in, "Ohhhh....hello, boys".....or as in "Would somebody dry these little runts off?!"


----------



## Sphyrna

The former.  I think guys look hot when wet


----------



## DisneyDan77

Sphyrna said:


> The former.  I think guys look hot when wet



I'll second that!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Sphyrna said:


> There's something about seeing a bunch of guys walking around the park soaking wet that drives me nuts!




Last time we rode a water ride at Cedar Point we wore Disney ponchos!

Now mind you it was May, and cold!  So it was us and some little boy in the raft.  He looked at me and said "Mister, don't you want to get wet?"

My reply...

"Ask your mother about chaffing!"


----------



## MAF

Sphyrna said:


> The former.  I think guys look hot when wet



Unless you look like a drowned rat like I did after riding Kilamajaro Falls at DAK...


----------



## ConcKahuna

MAF said:


> Unless you look like a drowned rat like I did after riding Kilamajaro Falls at DAK...



Bah, you're a hottie.  That drowned rat look would look great on you!


----------



## TJM1976

ConcKahuna said:


> Bah, you're a hottie.  That drowned rat look would look great on you!




I totally agree.  Personally, I think MAF is quite a hottie!!  But I don't think we would be a good mix      boo


----------



## ConcKahuna

TJM1976 said:


> I totally agree.  Personally, I think MAF is quite a hottie!!  But I don't think we would be a good mix      boo



He's even cuter in person than in the pics.  I was going to flirt with him when I saw him, but I was at work and didn't know if it was really him! (We were on the monorail LOL)


----------



## MAF

ConcKahuna said:


> Bah, you're a hottie.  That drowned rat look would look great on you!



Aww, where have you been lately?  We all missed you.


----------



## ConcKahuna

MAF said:


> Aww, where have you been lately?  We all missed you.



No internet at home.  Stupid work gets in the way of my postings


----------



## MAF

ConcKahuna said:


> No internet at home.  Stupid work gets in the way of my postings



How dare they expect you to actually do your job!?   Are they hiring?


----------



## OrlandoMike

MAF said:


> Are they hiring?



Dude!  Turn on the news!  Quite the opposite!


----------



## disneydiva0729

Me @ Medieval Times Orlando




Me & Manda (DGF) @ the rainiest Very Merry Christmas Party 




I have 8 more lanyards where this came from!


----------



## daannzzz




----------



## colaboy29

Here I am with the "kids", Sydney and Logan.






This is in Madrid where we were setting sail on the DCL Med Cruis.






And Logan and me playing around after we had finished boarding up the windows for an approaching hurricane.


----------



## AlexMouse

I've had a great time looking at some of the photos posted here!  I actually use a picture of myself as my avatar (I've noticed that many on these boards do not) but thought I'd post another one anyway... I mean, since "everyone is doing it"


----------



## JoeyAnyc

Wow, it's been awhile since I last posted.
Loved looking at all of the wonderful people that 
contributed to this post. Very nice. Thanks for sharing!

XOXO


----------



## DisneyDan77

!


----------



## DisneyDan77

colaboy29 said:


> Here I am with the "kids", Sydney and Logan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is in Madrid where we were setting sail on the DCL Med Cruis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Logan and me playing around after we had finished boarding up the windows for an approaching hurricane.




Great pics! You are a cute guy. I love the Haunted Mansion Holiday shirt!


----------



## pixierella

I finally have a decent picture of me. Just in case you see some crazy tinkerbell loving nut at Disney you know to run far far away


----------



## rosiep

pixierella said:


> I finally have a decent picture of me. Just in case you see some crazy tinkerbell loving nut at Disney you know to run far far away



Great pic Gabby! 
I just bought a new Tink backpack for my upcoming Disney trip...goes with my Tink Key Chain, Tink Checkbook cover, Tink Visa, Tink sweatshirt.....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Great pic Gabby!
> I just bought a new Tink backpack for my upcoming Disney trip...goes with my Tink Key Chain, Tink Checkbook cover, Tink Visa, Tink sweatshirt.....



... Tink adult diapers called _*Tink Tinkle Time*_









(Rosie has issues.)


----------



## TJM1976

wallyb said:


> ... Tink adult diapers called _*Tink Tinkle Time*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Rosie has issues.)


----------



## pixierella

wallyb said:


> ... Tink adult diapers called _*Tink Tinkle Time*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Rosie has issues.)



 Now now, no picking on Rosie, she's my girl

Rosie, I still have the light up Tink in the package that they were selling last year. I refuse to take it out until our upcoming trip in Oct. Yea, I'm a nutter.


----------



## Timrobb

wallyb said:


> ... Tink adult diapers called _*Tink Tinkle Time*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Rosie has issues.)




OMG - that is BEYOND funny!


----------



## rosiep

Timrobb said:


> OMG - that is BEYOND funny!


 

At least my bed is dry! Wally won't admit he has a problem and his bed always stinks!


----------



## rosiep

pixierella said:


> Now now, no picking on Rosie, she's my girl
> 
> Rosie, I still have the light up Tink in the package that they were selling last year. I refuse to take it out until our upcoming trip in Oct. Yea, I'm a nutter.



It's nice to be loved!


----------



## sirJeffrey90

rosiep said:


> At least my bed is dry! Wally won't admit he has a problem and his bed always stinks!




eew, that's beyond gross.


----------



## wallyb

sirJeffrey90 said:


> eew, that's beyond gross.



Yes... She is.
Rosie


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Yes... She is.
> Rosie



Some people think I'm _special_......
(albeit, the kind of "special" you put away...but special nontheless)


----------



## sirJeffrey90

wallyb said:


> Yes... She is.
> Rosie



Not her, my friend, it's what she said about YOU! HAHA!


----------



## rosiep

sirJeffrey90 said:


> Not her, my friend, it's what she said about YOU! HAHA!




(it's true too!)


----------



## wallyb

sirJeffrey90 said:


> Not her, my friend, it's what she said about YOU! HAHA!



Aaaah  ya  Got that 

Just flipping it to be about Rosie.
She likes it when it's Alllllll aboutttttt herrrrrr.


----------



## Will20

I recently had this redone in grayscale and then matted and framed for our 1year anni. which was just a few weeks ago.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Will20 said:


> I recently had this redone in grayscale and then matted and framed for our 1year anni. which was just a few weeks ago.




Still a great pic, no matter what color or grayscale it is in.


----------



## rosiep

Will20 said:


> I recently had this redone in grayscale and then matted and framed for our 1year anni. which was just a few weeks ago.



Great pic! You and your boyfriend are both so handsome.


----------



## daannzzz

To contrast all this beauty...here I am at Halloween a couple years ago. Scared the hell out of some co-workers.


----------



## rosiep

daannzzz said:


> To contrast all this beauty...here I am at Halloween a couple years ago. Scared the hell out of some co-workers.
> 
> Wow Dan! I'm impressed!


----------



## chwgmjay

Some pix of me...





At Disneyland





Resting at Disneyland





Me and the ex at Disneyland





At Redondo Beach.


----------



## pixierella

Will20 said:


> I recently had this redone in grayscale and then matted and framed for our 1year anni. which was just a few weeks ago.



 My goodness are you guys the hotness or what! I love this picture.


----------



## pixierella

Resting at Disneyland

 I love this picture! So cute.


----------



## chwgmjay

pixierella said:


> I love this picture! So cute.



I was so *VERY*VERY* burnt. My head is so red in that picture. It does make me look more innocent than I am though.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Here's a pic of me and my bird who flew away a few months back.  Excuse the extra chin, I put on some weight last month with depression eating, but I'm working on dropping it now


----------



## TimmyTimmyTimmy

daannzzz said:


> To contrast all this beauty...here I am at Halloween a couple years ago. Scared the hell out of some co-workers.



I could have sweared that was Dr.Phil


----------



## MonorailMan

chwgmjay said:


> I was so *VERY*VERY* burnt. My head is so red in that picture. It does make me look more innocent than I am though.



The one and only time I went to California my head got burned really bad too. It was so bad it was peeling and seeping liquid. 

Breakfast anyone? 



ConcKahuna said:


> Here's a pic of me and my bird who flew away a few months back.  Excuse the extra chin, I put on some weight last month with depression eating, but I'm working on dropping it now



I didn't know you wore glasses. I like those.


----------



## wallyb

MonorailMan said:


> The one and only time I went to California my head got burned really bad too. It was so bad it was peeling and seeping liquid.



So that's what happened to your brains


----------



## ConcKahuna

MonorailMan said:


> I didn't know you wore glasses. I like those.



Depends on the day of the week.  I lost my sunglasses, and those glasses have the transitions lenses so I've been just wearing them as it gets hotter and brighter out :angry:


----------



## sirJeffrey90

ConcKahuna said:


> Depends on the day of the week.  I lost my sunglasses, and those glasses have the transitions lenses so I've been just wearing them as it gets hotter and brighter out :angry:




Oh sunglasses...first day I drove to school on my own, my mom put my favorite pair of sunglasses on my sideview (thinking I'd see them) and I drove off to school without seeing noticing them.


OKAY! My turn for pictures...these are back in november: 













^ now this one was not planned that way...when I got home I realized some mean looking guy was muggin me. HAHA!


----------



## ConcKahuna

sirJeffrey90 said:


> ^ now this one was not planned that way...when I got home I realized some mean looking guy was muggin me. HAHA!





Great pics


----------



## TJM1976

sirJeffrey90 said:


> Oh sunglasses...first day I drove to school on my own, my mom put my favorite pair of sunglasses on my sideview (thinking I'd see them) and I drove off to school without seeing noticing them.
> 
> 
> OKAY! My turn for pictures...these are back in november:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ now this one was not planned that way...when I got home I realized some mean looking guy was muggin me. HAHA!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

sirJeffrey90 said:


> ^ now this one was not planned that way...when I got home I realized some mean looking guy was muggin me. HAHA!





I think he was checkin' you out.  
Cruisin' on the Tea Cups


----------



## insoin

sirJeffrey90 said:


> Oh sunglasses...first day I drove to school on my own, my mom put my favorite pair of sunglasses on my sideview (thinking I'd see them) and I drove off to school without seeing noticing them.
> 
> 
> OKAY! My turn for pictures...these are back in november:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ now this one was not planned that way...when I got home I realized some mean looking guy was muggin me. HAHA!





I<3EvilQueen said:


> I think he was checkin' you out.
> Cruisin' on the Tea Cups



Aint Muggin the same thing?


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

insoin said:


> Aint Muggin the same thing?



Well coming from Detroit, mugging has a totally different meaning 

Like: Was standing on the corner checking out this cute guy that walked by and I totally witnessed a mugging.  Luckily the guy that got mugged didn't get stabbed and the mugger only got about $5 in cash.


----------



## Sphyrna

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Well coming from Detroit, mugging has a totally different meaning
> 
> Like: Was standing on the corner checking out this cute guy that walked back and I totally witnessed a mugging.  Luckily the guy that mugged didn't get stabbed and the mugger only got about $5 in cash.



That's the same meaning of mugging I know.


----------



## YachtandBeachy

Picture of Antonio and I...(I'm Chris, the one in the Blue and Brown)


----------



## TJM1976

YachtandBeachy said:


> Picture of Antonio and I...(I'm Chris, the one in the Blue and Brown)




cute couple!!


----------



## sirJeffrey90

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Well coming from Detroit, mugging has a totally different meaning
> 
> Like: Was standing on the corner checking out this cute guy that walked by and I totally witnessed a mugging.  Luckily the guy that got mugged didn't get stabbed and the mugger only got about $5 in cash.




Oh...yes, mugging. Hmm...well I use it to mean when someone looks at a person meanly. And also when someone gets mugged...although I usually use the term "got jumped"  I don't know why, California language is a bit different from other places (as I am told). Like when we say "a lot of" we say "hella"

"Ooh, that jacket's HELLA cool." Translation: "Ohh that jacket is quite very snazzy!" I do speak peoper English too...


----------



## daannzzz

TimmyTimmyTimmy said:


> I could have sweared that was Dr.Phil




OMG You're right. I'm devastated.


----------



## insoin

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Well coming from Detroit, mugging has a totally different meaning
> 
> Like: Was standing on the corner checking out this cute guy that walked by and I totally witnessed a mugging.  Luckily the guy that got mugged didn't get stabbed and the mugger only got about $5 in cash.





sirJeffrey90 said:


> Oh...yes, mugging. Hmm...well I use it to mean when someone looks at a person meanly. And also when someone gets mugged...although I usually use the term "got jumped"  I don't know why, California language is a bit different from other places (as I am told). Like when we say "a lot of" we say "hella"
> 
> "Ooh, that jacket's HELLA cool." Translation: "Ohh that jacket is quite very snazzy!" I do speak peoper English too...



Ahhh well here in the good ole Midwest muggin just means checking out.  That or my hip friends lie to me LOL.


----------



## insoin

ConcKahuna said:


> Great pics



Conckahuna, I just wanna say I'm glad you are back.  I missed seeing the little video of the bird stealing the chips.


----------



## insoin

YachtandBeachy said:


> Picture of Antonio and I...(I'm Chris, the one in the Blue and Brown)



Hi Chris and Antonio.  Gee I wonder what your favorite resort is?


----------



## YachtandBeachy

insoin said:


> Hi Chris and Antonio.  Gee I wonder what your favorite resort is?



HeHe hi! Ya We looooooove the Yacht and Beach Club (more the yacht club). We have a rooms in our house that are the Yacht Club room and the Beach Club room. (we have props from ebay like the resort phone, bed spread, waste basket, signs, etc) I know, a little obsessed right? But when you live in Michigan, you gotta jazz things up, because the Winter months get pretty depressing, ya know?

Here we are on our last trip to Disney...can any of you tell me where we are in this picture?


----------



## wallyb

YachtandBeachy said:


> HeHe hi! Ya We looooooove the Yacht and Beach Club (more the yacht club). We have a rooms in our house that are the Yacht Club room and the Beach Club room. (we have props from ebay like the resort phone, bed spread, waste basket, signs, etc) I know, a little obsessed right? But when you live in Michigan, you gotta jazz things up, because the Winter months get pretty depressing, ya know?
> 
> Here we are on our last trip to Disney...can any of you tell me where we are in this picture?



Whispering cannion-fort wilderness lodge


----------



## Sphyrna

Props??  Hmm, maybe a little obsessed.  I stayed at the Beach Club for my last Gay Days trip, in '07.  It was nice.  Think I would have liked Yacht Club more.  Where in MI are you?  I used to live near Detroit.


----------



## YachtandBeachy

Sphyrna said:


> Props??  Hmm, maybe a little obsessed.  I stayed at the Beach Club for my last Gay Days trip, in '07.  It was nice.  Think I would have liked Yacht Club more.  Where in MI are you?  I used to live near Detroit.



We just bought a home in Farmington, right on the Livonia border. Love the area, downtown Farmington is really close! Where did you used to live?


----------



## OrlandoMike

YachtandBeachy said:


> HeHe hi! Ya We looooooove the Yacht and Beach Club (more the yacht club).



Fun fact!  The Y+B are sibling resorts....The Beach is the girl, and the Yacht is the boy!


----------



## TimmyTimmyTimmy

daannzzz said:


> OMG You're right. I'm devastated.



Hahah 
Put on the horns and you will get alot of free stuff and you will never have to stand in line for anything


----------



## Sphyrna

YachtandBeachy said:


> We just bought a home in Farmington, right on the Livonia border. Love the area, downtown Farmington is really close! Where did you used to live?



That's a very nice area.  I used to live in Rochester and Shelby Township.  My claim to fame is I went to the same High School as Madonna.


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> Whispering cannion-fort wilderness lodge



It's _Disney's Wilderness Lodge_! 

When I used to work at the Campground, people would come up asking if that was where they checked in for the Fort Wilderness Animal Lodge.  I had to figure out if they meant Fort Wilderness, Wilderness Lodge, or Animal Kingdom Lodge


----------



## QCast_Michael

Me a few weeks ago at the Great American Pie Festival. Woo-hoo!


----------



## ConcKahuna

QCast_Michael said:


> Me a few weeks ago at the Great American Pie Festival. Woo-hoo!



I'm jealous, I forgot about that until the weekend of, and I worked doubles both days 

What kind of pie is that?  I love pie


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> It's _Disney's Wilderness Lodge_!
> 
> When I used to work at the Campground, people would come up asking if that was where they checked in for the Fort Wilderness Animal Lodge.  I had to figure out if they meant Fort Wilderness, Wilderness Lodge, or Animal Kingdom Lodge



Dang!
sorry I always do that!
Always put a fort in there
Thanks for the slap.


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> Dang!
> sorry I always do that!
> Always put a fort in there
> Thanks for the slap.



I still say Dixie Landings and MGM studios!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> I still say Dixie Landings and MGM studios!



Thank god we have David to set us "Straight"!


----------



## swtnikki

Thought that I would post new pics. Here is me, my fiance, and the dog. Sorry if it's a little dark, I forgot to put the flash back on my digital camera.


----------



## TJM1976

swtnikki said:


> Thought that I would post new pics. Here is me, my fiance, and the dog. Sorry if it's a little dark, I forgot to put the flash back on my digital camera.



Aww  cute couple!  And a Disney wedding!!  Awesome!!


----------



## Sphyrna

Here are a couple pics of me from my Gay Days trip in 2007.  I need to get some new pics.  Right now my hair is a lot longer (to my shoulders in the back and my nose in the front).  I really need a hair cut but can't decide what to do with it.  Next week I'll get a hair cut so I'm ready for this year's Gay Days trip.  I also have a goatee right now.  Haven't decided if I'm keeping it or not.


----------



## sirJeffrey90

OrlandoMike said:


> I still say Dixie Landings and MGM studios!



Dixie Landings...I wish it was still called that. Awesome name!


----------



## swtnikki

TJM1976 said:


> Aww  cute couple!  And a Disney wedding!!  Awesome!!



Thank you.  I'm excited to be getting married in Disney, plus me and Kenny got two tickets to go see La Nouba from my aunt - sixth row, dead center!


----------



## TJM1976

swtnikki said:


> Thank you.  I'm excited to be getting married in Disney, plus me and Kenny got two tickets to go see La Nouba from my aunt - sixth row, dead center!



Thats an AWESOME show!!!  I've seen it many times!!


----------



## Sphyrna

I'm hoping to see it this trip.  Not sure I can convince my friend to go.  If he won't I'm not sure if I'll go by myself.


----------



## fmelchor88

A few pictures of our past trips.

Me & my partner Julio @ our 10yr anniversary in 2004





[/IMG]

Julio and I in front of th Big Thunder Railroad







Having lunch @ Planet Hollywood this past March


----------



## rosiep

Great new photos everyone! I love that this thread gets refreshed with new and familiar faces.


----------



## QCast_Michael

ConcKahuna said:


> I'm jealous, I forgot about that until the weekend of, and I worked doubles both days
> 
> What kind of pie is that?  I love pie



Coconut Cream! It was very good, although the best pie of the entire festival was the Kroger's mixed berry. I was sad when they told us the nearest Kroger's was in Atlanta.


----------



## insoin

YachtandBeachy said:


> HeHe hi! Ya We looooooove the Yacht and Beach Club (more the yacht club). We have a rooms in our house that are the Yacht Club room and the Beach Club room. (we have props from ebay like the resort phone, bed spread, waste basket, signs, etc) I know, a little obsessed right? But when you live in Michigan, you gotta jazz things up, because the Winter months get pretty depressing, ya know?
> 
> Here we are on our last trip to Disney...can any of you tell me where we are in this picture?




Oh yes I have visited MI in the winter for work a few times.  I almost got snowed in during a bizzard there last year.  Got my flight out an hour before it hit.  And I would not say its obsessive...as much as it is a hobby 

And you are in the WL, or at least I think so cause of the lights, I saw them on a TV show.  Oh and everyone already said there


----------



## YachtandBeachy

OrlandoMike said:


> Fun fact!  The Y+B are sibling resorts....The Beach is the girl, and the Yacht is the boy!



Really??? I guess I like boys then...


----------



## Sphyrna

YachtandBeachy said:


> Really??? I guess I like boys then...



Wow, what a small world.  So do I!!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

QCast_Michael said:


> Me a few weeks ago at the Great American Pie Festival. Woo-hoo!



I'm really upset that there was a Great American Pie Festival and nobody saw fit to tell me


----------



## ConcKahuna

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'm really upset that there was a Great American Pie Festival and nobody saw fit to tell me



It's every year, and held in Celebration.  Lots and lots and lots of pie!


----------



## MAF

What's up w/ all the pics w/ food in your mouth.  Didn't your momma ever tell you that that's rude...


----------



## ConcKahuna

MAF said:


> What's up w/ all the pics w/ food in your mouth.  Didn't your momma ever tell you that that's rude...


----------



## chwgmjay

Sphyrna said:


> Here are a couple pics of me from my Gay Days trip in 2007.  I need to get some new pics.  Right now my hair is a lot longer (to my shoulders in the back and my nose in the front).  I really need a hair cut but can't decide what to do with it.  Next week I'll get a hair cut so I'm ready for this year's Gay Days trip.  I also have a goatee right now.  Haven't decided if I'm keeping it or not.



Def. cute w/ short hair... keep the goatee tho  

LOL


----------



## Sphyrna

chwgmjay said:


> Def. cute w/ short hair... keep the goatee tho
> 
> LOL



LoL thanks.  I'll try to take a pic this week of how I look now.  Then get a hair cut this weekend.


----------



## insoin

OrlandoMike said:


> Fun fact!  The Y+B are sibling resorts....The Beach is the girl, and the Yacht is the boy!





YachtandBeachy said:


> Really??? I guess I like boys then...





Sphyrna said:


> Wow, what a small world.  So do I!!



I had the same thought/reaction to Mike's statement.  But since I'm shy, I didn't say anything.


----------



## OrlandoMike

I prefer the Yacht too!  It's so much more a "Man's space" in that lobby!

Although the restrooms off of the lobby in the beach club are some of the best ever!   That green granite is to die for!  They were actually mentioned on one travel show as the best on Disney property a few years ago, but I recently had to do some business at the ones off of Sanaa in the new Kindani Village at DAK, pretty darn nice facilities if you ask me!

OK sorry to turn this into a Larry Craig thread......


----------



## Sphyrna

On the podcast review of Sanaa Kevin mentioned that the bathrooms were very nice.  That'd be an interesting topic for a blog or story...a tour of bathrooms around Disney.

EDIT: Ok, now that I read the seperate thread this topic started I see I'm not the only one who thought this was an interesting topic.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Hello pretty people!  Well, all but the icky pie in the mouth one. 

The pie festival is nice, but the one we went to the pies were all purchased and not homemade like we expected. We ended up not wasting the calories on any, and didn't go back to this years. 

We love the Beach Club! LOLOLOL.  We should do a poll...

Bathrooms around Disney?  Ummmm...the floor tile in one of the one's in DTD (West Side) is made to look like green lawn (grass). Always thought that would be fun to have at the entry way of our home.


----------



## QCast_Michael

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Hello pretty people!  Well, all but the icky pie in the mouth one.



Ok, ok... is this better?


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Uhhhhh, YEP!!!


----------



## jamieandben

qcast_michael said:


> ok, ok... Is this better?



much!


----------



## rpmdfw

QCast_Michael said:


> Ok, ok... is this better?



Actually, I think I prefer the pictures where you're shoving things into your mouth.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

ROB!!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> ROB!!!!



What?



It just seemed like he was really enjoying that pie.  The cream pie.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> What?
> 
> 
> 
> It just seemed like he was really enjoying that pie.  The cream pie.



And I'm the one with the reputation....!


----------



## MAF

Gross...


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> And I'm the one with the reputation....!





rpmdfw said:


> What?
> 
> 
> 
> It just seemed like he was really enjoying that pie.  The cream pie.



That is totally how I understood that comment, these people are weird


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> That is totally how I understood that comment, these people are weird



It's not too late for me to buy a ticket and crash your wedding!


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> That is totally how I understood that comment, these people are weird



It's not too late for me to buy a ticket and crash your wedding!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> It's not too late for me to buy a ticket and crash your wedding!



Ha, I'd like to see you try. We all know you're on the "no fly" list!


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Ha, I'd like to see you try. We all know you're on the "no fly" list!



My daughter is in L.A right now! I could kill two birds with one stone.....
(...well, I'd let her live 'cause I like _her_.)


----------



## sirJeffrey90

rpmdfw said:


> Actually, I think I prefer the pictures where you're shoving things into your mouth.




Vulgar!!! yikes.


----------



## kingcrab

edited, my bad


----------



## rosiep

Great shots...beautiful daughter! But why wasn't I invited for dinner??? I love lobster!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Great shots...beautiful daughter! But why wasn't I invited for dinner??? I love lobster!



Why weren't you invited for dinner?

No Shirt
No Shoes
No Service


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Why weren't you invited for dinner?
> 
> No Shirt
> No Shoes
> No Service



He's not wearing a shirt in the last photo...why should I???


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> He's not wearing a shirt in the last photo...why should I???



But he's wearing a shirt in all the food pictures Rosie, it's called being sanitary.

And besides, he's a man. A shirtless man is a thing of beauty, a shirtless woman is a sin. A vile wicked sin. In fact I'm passing around a petition that would make it mandatory for Rosie to wear one of these at all times


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> But he's wearing a shirt in all the food pictures Rosie, it's called being sanitary.
> 
> And besides, he's a man. A shirtless man is a thing of beauty, a shirtless woman is a sin. A vile wicked sin. In fact I'm passing around a petition that would make it mandatory for Rosie to wear one of these at all times



I'll cover my head if the rest of me can remain uncovered.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> But he's wearing a shirt in all the food pictures Rosie, it's called being sanitary.
> 
> And besides, he's a man. A shirtless man is a thing of beauty, a shirtless woman is a sin. A vile wicked sin. In fact I'm passing around a petition that would make it mandatory for Rosie to wear one of these at all times



I think she should have to wear a full length burkha.  Then even her face would be covered.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> I'll cover my head if the rest of me can remain uncovered.



Silly woman, that's only the hat. The Dress is the same color but is made with 80 yards of fabric.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingcrab said:


> edited, my bad



Hey there, kingcrab, where did your photos go?



I was just about to say "Hi" and "Welcome!"


----------



## kingcrab

rpmdfw said:


> Hey there, kingcrab, where did your photos go?
> 
> 
> 
> I was just about to say "Hi" and "Welcome!"



hi, 

I edited the post  because I saw what main topic I was under, & I didnt want to be off topic.  Darn work making me not pay attention to what I am doing.


----------



## rosiep

Rob-

I assured Kingcrab that gay or straight or somewhere in between he is welcome. 
I'm betting if he reads a few threads he'll realize that everything is OT here


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Rob-
> 
> I assured Kingcrab that gay or straight or somewhere in between he is welcome.
> I'm betting if he reads a few threads he'll realize that everything is OT here



Absolutely!  We love our straight friends on this board!

kingcrab, you're always welcome to come back and hang out on our forum!


----------



## kingcrab

Thanks guys,

I just didnt want to crash your guys parties, and just responded to the thread because I think it is fun to see what the folks I am conversing with, and conversing with me look like.  Here are some pics of me, my wife, and our daughter(I didnt repost my topless pic though...     . )





















slainte.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingcrab said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I just didnt want to crash your guys parties, and just responded to the thread because I think it is fun to see what the folks I am conversing with, and conversing with me look like.  Here are some pics of me, my wife, and our daughter(I didnt repost my topless pic though...     )




You've got a beautiful family!  

And jump right in on one of our crazy discussions.  The more the merrier!


----------



## kingcrab

rpmdfw said:


> You've got a beautiful family!
> 
> And jump right in on one of our crazy discussions.  The more the merrier!



thanks for the welcome, and if I see a topic I can add something to I wont hesitate.


----------



## rosiep

Way to go KingCrab! 

You have a beautiful family. So, to be fair...this is me:.





and this is my hubby:





and these are our girls:


----------



## kingcrab

rosiep said:


> Way to go KingCrab!
> 
> You have a beautiful family. So, to be fair...this is me:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my hubby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these are our girls:



thanks,

you have beautiful family as well  rosie.


----------



## rosiep

I changed my daughters photo to one where my older daughter has her eyes open! This was taken during Aidswalk Portland in 2008.


----------



## kingcrab

rosiep said:


> I changed my daughters photo to one where my older daughter has her eyes open! This was taken during Aidswalk Portland in 2008.




very nice.

Damn,  you guys live in Portland,  that is a hike from Disney, &  I thought Chicago was far.  I doubt you guys drive when you head down, or do you?


----------



## swtnikki

Here's some more pics of me from my (very surprised) bridal shower that I had last Sat.

Closeup on my Minnie bride ears:






To the left of me is my brother's g/f, to the right is my sister-in-law, and behind us is my two brothers:






My mom with all four kids:


----------



## rosiep

Nikki! You look so happy! My daughter is getting married in August and it is freakin me out!

Kingcrab: Yup, I have visited Disneyland and enjoy it, but that's what it was a "visit". WDW is a vacation! I usually travel with my younger daughter. This September my husband is coming and we're celebrating our 25th anniversary. he hasn't been to Disney since the girls were small.


----------



## swtnikki

rosiep said:


> Nikki! You look so happy! My daughter is getting married in August and it is freakin me out!



Yeah, my mom's freaking out too, since I'm moving out next week. I have to get settled in at Kenny's house before the wedding - I told him when I move in, all my books and DVD's go too.


----------



## sirJeffrey90

kingcrab said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I just didnt want to crash your guys parties, and just responded to the thread because I think it is fun to see what the folks I am conversing with, and conversing with me look like.  Here are some pics of me, my wife, and our daughter(I didnt repost my topless pic though...     . )



Your daughter is SO cute! 

she looks like my brother's baby-mama's baby! Although I can't stand to see them together, her little girl is SO ADORABLE!!!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

swtnikki said:


> Yeah, my mom's freaking out too, since I'm moving out next week. I have to get settled in at Kenny's house before the wedding - I told him when I move in, all my books and DVD's go too.



Does this mean there's going to be a room available at your mom's house? Do your brothers still live there


----------



## jamieandben

What... you going to invite them to your wedding in 9 days.
I'm calling your DP.


----------



## wallyb

swtnikki said:


> Here's some more pics of me from my (very surprised) bridal shower that I had last Sat.



Fiancée - fab.
Shower - check.
Wedding - great.
Eternal Happness  - got it.

Now.... 
Lets hear *a lot more* about these brothers






And way less about their girfriends.


----------



## swtnikki

The one on the left has a girlfriend, & the one on the right is married.


----------



## wallyb

swtnikki said:


> The one on the left has a girlfriend, & the one on the right is married.



No.
The one one the left is *yummy!* 
The one one the right is *delicious!*


----------



## insoin

wallyb said:


> No.
> The one one the left is *yummy!*
> The one one the right is *delicious!*



  Wally, dont scare the CSP away!

 But I do agree


----------



## wallyb

swtnikki - if it turns out your bros are in a quandary for 
something to wear to the nuptials might I suggest...






And *LOTS* of photos! 

We'll be waiting.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

jamieandben said:


> What... you going to invite them to your wedding in 9 days.
> I'm calling your DP.



*No no, Don't call him!*

He'll probably make me share . . .


----------



## sirJeffrey90

wallyb said:


>



huh...that picture looks just like me when I was on swim team. Without the tuxedo speedo, of course.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

sirJeffrey90 said:


> huh...that picture looks just like me when I was on swim team. Without the tuxedo speedo, of course.



Uhhm hello, this thread is entitled "so what do you look like?" You can't make a statement like that without someone demanding to see pictures!

Hey, I'm someone!!

Let's see! Let's see


----------



## colaboy29

If more men looked and dressed like _that _for weddings I'd become a professional wedding crasher.


----------



## Sphyrna

wallyb said:


> No.
> The one one the left is *yummy!*
> The one one the right is *delicious!*



My thoughts exactly!    I was just too shy to say anything.  Didn't want to offend anyone.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Sphyrna said:


> My thoughts exactly!    I was just too shy to say anything.  Didn't want to offend anyone.



By all means, offend away! Let me make you a list!

*People to Offend:
1. Wally
2. Rosie
3. Brad Pitt (he knows why )*


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> By all means, offend away! Let me make you a list!
> 
> *People to Offend:
> 1. Wally
> 2. Rosie
> 3. Brad Pitt (he knows why )*



Hey Buxom Bride! 
Back off! 

I'm all about the love.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Hey Buxom Bride!
> Back off!
> 
> I'm all about the love.



I'm all baout the love too! 

That's why I made a list for someone else to follow, It's called D-E-L-E-G-A-T-I-O-N  It's not only the name of one our great states you know!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'm all baout the love too!
> 
> That's why I made a list for someone else to follow, It's called D-E-L-E-G-A-T-I-O-N  It's not only the name of one our great states you know!



It's De-le-Gaytion!


----------



## MuppetGuySF

Well, I thought I'd go ahead and post my pics here...so here's me!


----------



## jamieandben

MuppetGuySF said:


> Well, I thought I'd go ahead and post my pics here...so here's me!



Hello and Welcome, Me


----------



## sirJeffrey90

MuppetGuySF said:


> Well, I thought I'd go ahead and post my pics here...so here's me!





yee yee! We rep DA BAY!!!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

"De le?" NEVER!!!!  "De la" we can live with!  

Nice photos!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rpmdfw

MuppetGuySF said:


> Well, I thought I'd go ahead and post my pics here...so here's me!



Great pix!  Welcome!


----------



## rosiep

Hi MuppetguySF!!!

Who's your favorite muppet? Mine is Rizzo the Rat. 'Specially his role in Muppets Christmas Carol.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Hi MuppetguySF!!!
> 
> Who's your favorite muppet? Mine is Rizzo the Rat. 'Specially his role in Muppets Christmas Carol.



OMG
I love Rizzo too!
He has attitude!

I like Grover too.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> OMG
> I love Rizzo too!
> He has attitude!
> 
> I like Grover too.



See? I told you, we were twins seperated at birth!

My favorite Grover bit:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsCOTsE4atQ


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> See? I told you, we were twins seperated at birth!
> 
> My favorite Grover bit:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsCOTsE4atQ



Grover used to be so cute and childlike. I think his character is too grown up now that Elmo is on the scene.

Why is that woman familiar and why do I feel like she's on drugs?


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Grover used to be so cute and childlike. I think his character is too grown up now that Elmo is on the scene.
> 
> Why is that woman familiar and why do I feel like she's on drugs?



Madeline Kahn - Lilly Von Schtupp
She's  my hero! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQU0_PHUB2E


----------



## jamieandben

My favorite is Gonzo he cracks me up.


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> Madeline Kahn - Lilly Von Schtupp
> She's  my hero!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQU0_PHUB2E



Also Mrs. White!

Wodsworth:  "But your first husband also dissapeared!"

Mrs White:  "He was an illusionist, that was his job."

Whodworth:  "But he never reappeared!"

Mrs. White:  "He wasn't a very good illusionist."


----------



## MuppetGuySF

rosiep said:


> Hi MuppetguySF!!!
> 
> Who's your favorite muppet? Mine is Rizzo the Rat. 'Specially his role in Muppets Christmas Carol.



wow...I don't know if I could pick just one.  If I had to I think I would pick Janice..."fer sure!"  I'm a California boy and I feel like I relate to her "free spirit".  I especially love in Great Muppet Caper when everyone is making a ruckus on the bed in the Happiness Hotel and everyone except Janice stops talking and we hear her say, "Look, Mother. It's my life. OK. So if I want to live on a beach and walk around naked... Oh."  That's my girl.  Not to mention her role on "Veterinarian's Hospital" ("The story of a quack who's gone to the dogs...")  Gotta love her!

Leigh


----------



## rosiep

MuppetGuySF said:


> wow...I don't know if I could pick just one.  If I had to I think I would pick Janice..."fer sure!"  I'm a California boy and I feel like I relate to her "free spirit".  I especially love in Great Muppet Caper when everyone is making a ruckus on the bed in the Happiness Hotel and everyone except Janice stops talking and we hear her say, "Look, Mother. It's my life. OK. So if I want to live on a beach and walk around naked... Oh."  That's my girl.  Not to mention her role on "Veterinarian's Hospital" ("The story of a quack who's gone to the dogs...")  Gotta love her!
> 
> Leigh



I gotta hand it to you Leigh, you know your Muppets!!!


----------



## chwgmjay

Sphyrna said:


> LoL thanks.  I'll try to take a pic this week of how I look now.  Then get a hair cut this weekend.



I do believe you owe me... errr... us... pictures.


----------



## jeanigor

YachtandBeachy said:


> We just bought a home in Farmington, right on the Livonia border. Love the area, downtown Farmington is really close! Where did you used to live?



Welcome fellow metro Detroiters! We're in Rochester!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

jeanigor said:


> Welcome fellow metro Detroiters! We're in Rochester!



I grew up in Lincoln Park and went to Eastern Michigan.


----------



## Sphyrna

jeanigor said:


> Welcome fellow metro Detroiters! We're in Rochester!



I lived in Rochester for 7 years!  Went to Rochester-Adams HS through junior year.  Unfortunately moved just before my senior year.  After a year in IL my family moved back, to Shelby Township (I went off to Miami for college).


----------



## Sphyrna

chwgmjay said:


> I do believe you owe me... errr... us... pictures.



I'll try to get one.  I still didn't go get a haircut yet.  Just scheduled an appointment for Saturday morning.  I'll try to get one before then.  Still not sure how I'm going to get it cut but I have to do something as it's far too long now.


----------



## jeanigor

Sphyrna said:


> I lived in Rochester for 7 years!  Went to Rochester-Adams HS through junior year.  Unfortunately moved just before my senior year.  After a year in IL my family moved back, to Shelby Township (I went off to Miami for college).



I drive past R-A HS every day. And my mom moved to Shelby Twp. Small world!!


----------



## Sphyrna

Small world indeed!  I'm always telling people how I went to the same HS as Madonna!  (Not at the same time, though).


----------



## Sphyrna

chwgmjay said:


> I do believe you owe me... errr... us... pictures.



Ok, I figured before I forget or don't get around to it before my haircut Saturday I better take some pics.  So here are a couple crappy pics I just took tonight.  Normally I have gel in my hair and it's more messy looking, but I just got out of the shower.


----------



## rosiep

Alright Sphyrna!!

I like your photos and I especially like the Mickey in the corner!


----------



## Sphyrna

Thanks Rosie!  I didn't even realize the Mickey was in the shot until I was looking at it on my computer.  When I noticed that I figured it was the perfect pic for here.


----------



## jeanigor

I haven't put up any in a while. So you all can have the pleasure of enjoying some of my recent vacation.

The poor photographer had been taking everyone else's photos. I decided he deserved to have one taken of him.





After copious amounts of liquor, my cruisemates thought I should have a card in my lanyard telling people where to return me to if I were too inebriated.





And this one was before the cruise. At the Orlando Muddy Buddy event. Lots and lots of people in and out of costume...some more out that others.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

jeanigor said:


> I haven't put up any in a while. So you all can have the pleasure of enjoying some of my recent vacation.
> 
> The poor photographer had been taking everyone else's photos. I decided he deserved to have one taken of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus it didn't hurt that the CM was a cutie
> 
> After copious amounts of liquor, my cruisemates thought I should have a card in my lanyard telling people where to return me to if I were too inebriated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or where to take advantage of a cutie in a tiara


----------



## jeanigor

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Plus it didn't hurt that the CM was a cutie
> 
> Or where to take advantage of a cutie in a tiara



Are you reading my thoughts and trying to sully my wholesomeness in the same post?


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

jeanigor said:


> Are you reading my thoughts and trying to sully my wholesomeness in the same post?




*grins*
You caught me


----------



## JarethDrakul

Recent (bad quality) band picture:




Sadly don't own any good quality pictures of me...then I spend 80% of my time insulting myself I don't have many pictures at all haha.


----------



## Sphyrna

Well I got my hair cut this morning.  I have to say it feels soooo good not to have the hair in my eyes anymore.  But I'm really not sure I like the cut.  I'll have to decide if I'm going to do anything to it before my Gay Days trip.

Here's a pic after the cut, how the stylist left it:





Here's a pic after wetting it down and putting gel in it then messing it up a bit (how I typically do my hair):





What do you guys think?  Do you like the dry or wet look better?  Should I do something else to it?  Get it recut?  I'm also not sure if I'm keeping the goatee or not.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

I like the wet look better. Needs to be messier.  Tiny bit shorter perhaps to help the messiness? That's your call. 

Goatee? Again, your call, but clean shaven is nice, eh?  Less abrasion and all that.


----------



## colaboy29

Some of enjoy a rough chin rubbing against our skin.


----------



## Sphyrna

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> I like the wet look better. Needs to be messier.  Tiny bit shorter perhaps to help the messiness? That's your call.
> 
> Goatee? Again, your call, but clean shaven is nice, eh?  Less abrasion and all that.



Thanks!  Your opinion seems to match mine.  My usual cut is shorter, like a ceasar.  Most of the times I have the front down but sometimes I'll do the flip up in the front for something different.  Once I even did a fohawk!  LoL


----------



## JarethDrakul

Agreed wet looks is great 

Goatee's are awesome  though I'd say you look awesome with and without


----------



## OKW Lover

jeanigor said:


> I haven't put up any in a while. So you all can have the pleasure of enjoying some of my recent vacation.
> 
> The poor photographer had been taking everyone else's photos. I decided he deserved to have one taken of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After copious amounts of liquor, my cruisemates thought I should have a card in my lanyard telling people where to return me to if I were too inebriated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one was before the cruise. At the Orlando Muddy Buddy event. Lots and lots of people in and out of costume...some more out that others.



Great pic's Todd.  It was fun dining with you on the cruise.


----------



## chwgmjay

Sphyrna said:


> Well I got my hair cut this morning.  I have to say it feels soooo good not to have the hair in my eyes anymore.  But I'm really not sure I like the cut.  I'll have to decide if I'm going to do anything to it before my Gay Days trip.
> 
> What do you guys think?  Do you like the dry or wet look better?  Should I do something else to it?  Get it recut?  I'm also not sure if I'm keeping the goatee or not.




Wet look is def cuter... tho shorter would be nice. Don't get rid of the goatee tho, please  

Not that my opinion really matters, lol.


----------



## MAF

Uh you should push your bangs to the side or something.  I hate the straight across bang look on guys.


----------



## Sphyrna

chwgmjay said:


> Wet look is def cuter... tho shorter would be nice. Don't get rid of the goatee tho, please
> 
> Not that my opinion really matters, lol.



Thanks. I agree on the wet look.  I like it better.  But I think the goatee is going to go.


----------



## Sphyrna

MAF said:


> Uh you should push your bangs to the side or something.  I hate the straight across bang look on guys.



Yea, I think if they were shorter it wouldn't be so bad.  I'll have to play around with them.  Thanks for your opinion


----------



## chwgmjay

Sphyrna said:


> Thanks. I agree on the wet look.  I like it better.  But I think the goatee is going to go.



Awwww


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Those who enjoy dermabrasion not withstanding...  taking the goatee off (for at least awhile) would make for a new look, with minor investment, eh? 

Yep. Go with the messier look.   

I LOVE the tiara!!!  Nice shots.


----------



## flyguychi

Here's me and my boy


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

flyguychi said:


> Here's me and my boy



Cute.
And I love that tie.


----------



## insoin

flyguychi said:


> Here's me and my boy



Hello and welcome to the DIS.


----------



## Sphyrna

Well I know the pic says Josh & Scott, but I see Hubba & Hubba!! You make a cute couple.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Sphyrna said:


> Well I know the pic says Josh & Scott, but I see Hubba & Hubba!! You make a cute couple.



Now that was a great line :0)


----------



## Hathaway Browne

Cute couple indeed. Love a well dressed man and two's even better!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Handsome "boys" indeed! Lovely smiles and great suits!  Welcome to our corner of the 'net.


----------



## insoin

Sphyrna said:


> Well I know the pic says Josh & Scott, but I see Hubba & Hubba!! You make a cute couple.


----------



## soulmates

Very handsome!!


----------



## ChrizJen

I know I've been around here a while, and I think I submitted a pic long time ago...Maybe not.  I don't remember.

But I wanted to share my new summer hair!!  I'm so excited!  With the weather getting warmer, I was already getting tired of the hair sticking to the back of my neck, so I got it cut shorter than it's been in a very long time!  I absolutely love my new summer hair!  It's cool and very easy to do! 




Here is a "before" picture (it's the only before pic I have, taken about 2 months ago after taking my hair down out of a ponytail...LOL):






And this one was taken Friday night after I got it cut: 






PS...sorry they're so big.  I tried to resize them.  Didn't work...LOL

Anyhow, thanks for letting me share!  
-Christal


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

My winter and summer hair is the same... for that matter so is my fall and spring hair style


----------



## ChrizJen

I<3EvilQueen said:


> My winter and summer hair is the same... for that matter so is my fall and spring hair style



LOL...yeah  
ETA:  I've actually contemplated getting mine "done" just like yours!!  I don't think I could pull it off though!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

ChrizJen said:


> LOL...yeah




But I like both your hair styles.  If you grow it long again you should keep it down more often.


----------



## Sphyrna

Thanks for posting the pics.  Personally, I like the after hair cut.


----------



## MAF

Eh since all of my others are down, thought I'd put up a new one.


----------



## ConcKahuna

MAF said:


> Eh since all of my others are down, thought I'd put up a new one.



That is a HOT pic of you


----------



## Hathaway Browne

In the words of the great Leslie Phillips...

"I say, Ding Dong".


----------



## soulmates

ChrizJen said:


> I know I've been around here a while, and I think I submitted a pic long time ago...Maybe not.  I don't remember.
> 
> But I wanted to share my new summer hair!!  I'm so excited!  With the weather getting warmer, I was already getting tired of the hair sticking to the back of my neck, so I got it cut shorter than it's been in a very long time!  I absolutely love my new summer hair!  It's cool and very easy to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a "before" picture (it's the only before pic I have, taken about 2 months ago after taking my hair down out of a ponytail...LOL):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one was taken Friday night after I got it cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS...sorry they're so big.  I tried to resize them.  Didn't work...LOL
> 
> Anyhow, thanks for letting me share!
> -Christal



Lovin the hair!! Shorter is SOOO much easier!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Christal - Your new 'do is super cute! 

I will go next month for my annual Color For WDW visit.


----------



## rosiep

Chris!

I love the new hairdo..but even more I love seeing your face. I must have missed your earlier picture!

Thanks for posting. It's nice to put a face to the kind heart.


----------



## TJM1976

MAF said:


> Eh since all of my others are down, thought I'd put up a new one.




Awesome pic!!!  You are a cutie!


----------



## Sphyrna

MAF said:


> Eh since all of my others are down, thought I'd put up a new one.



Personally I think you would look better with your bangs pulled forward rather than off to the side!   J/K

You're a hottie


----------



## Just-Pete

Only just made enough posts to posts pictures.... Heres me:


----------



## rosiep

Just-Pete said:


> Only just made enough posts to posts pictures.... Heres me:



Welcome Just Pete!


----------



## Timrobb

Welcome just Pete!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Just Pete!


----------



## Sphyrna

Welcome Pete!  Another cutie!!


----------



## insoin

Just-Pete said:


> Only just made enough posts to posts pictures.... Heres me:



Welcome Pete



Sphyrna said:


> Welcome Pete!  Another cutie!!



Yes indeed, and with an accent too


----------



## jeanigor

TJM1976 said:


> Awesome pic!!!  You are a cutie!





Sphyrna said:


> Welcome Pete!  Another cutie!!



I couldn't agree more with either of you.


----------



## Just-Pete

Check you lot out!!! What a nice bunch!!!

>Pete.


----------



## ChrizJen

rosiep said:


> Chris!
> 
> I love the new hairdo..but even more I love seeing your face. I must have missed your earlier picture!
> 
> Thanks for posting. It's nice to put a face to the kind heart.



Awww, thanks Rosie!  You're my #3 best girl (I have to put you behind my 2 girls at home!   But #3 is pretty darn good!)

Hi to all of the beautiful people!  Thanks everyone for all of the compliments on my hair! I had to hesitate to post my pics cuz we got some real hotties up in here!


----------



## insoin

Just-Pete said:


> Check you lot out!!! What a nice bunch!!!
> 
> >Pete.



Well there are one or two that are trouble makers.... But you figure them out rather quickly.

No names.  

Hey has anyone seen Wally recently?


----------



## wallyb

insoin said:


> Well there are one or two that are trouble makers.... But you figure them out rather quickly.
> 
> No names.
> 
> Hey has anyone seen Wally recently?




... And your little dog too!


----------



## rosiep

ChrizJen said:


> Awww, thanks Rosie!  You're my #3 best girl (I have to put you behind my 2 girls at home!   But #3 is pretty darn good!)
> 
> Hi to all of the beautiful people!  Thanks everyone for all of the compliments on my hair! I had to hesitate to post my pics cuz we got some real hotties up in here!



Hear that everyone??? I'm #3! I'm #3!!! 

(in your face!)


----------



## Hathaway Browne

Welcome Just Pete!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> (in your face!)



In you end-o !


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> In you end-o !



Ooooooh!  I wasn't expecting that!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Ooooooh!  I wasn't expecting that!



Take deep breaths.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Take deep breaths.



Give a girl a little advanced warning will ya? Geez.......I popped my buttons!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Just-Pete said:


> Only just made enough posts to posts pictures.... Heres me:



Welcome and nice pic.
Now we just need to hear that British accent *swoon


----------



## Gypsybear

rosiep said:


> (in your face!)



Um, what did Rosie just do in our face?


----------



## rosiep

Gypsybear said:


> Um, what did Rosie just do in our face?



Come closer and I'll whisper it in your ear.....


----------



## Gypsybear

rosiep said:


> Come closer and I'll whisper it in your ear.....


----------



## Hathaway Browne

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Welcome and nice pic.
> Now we just need to hear that British accent *swoon



Well his will be posher than mine no doubt. But to tide you over..

'Cor blimey gov'ner ain't it a loverly day for a walk in the park?


----------



## Gypsybear

Guess I should finally post a pic, eh...






Don't everyone scream at once...it'll drive the dogs nuts....


----------



## ChrizJen

wallyb said:


> In you end-o !



Simmer down, Wally! you're my #5 best girl!


----------



## rosiep

Gypsybear said:


>



Serves you right.....


----------



## Gypsybear

rosiep said:


> Serves you right.....



You're funny....


----------



## rosiep

Gypsybear said:


> You're funny....



I know. 

I'm cute too...not that it matters to you.....


----------



## rosiep

Just so the rest of you know...I'm keeping an eye on this whole British Invasion......

I like it


----------



## Hathaway Browne

rosiep said:


> Just so the rest of you know...I'm keeping an eye on this whole British Invasion......
> 
> I like it



*discreetly takes red coat off*


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

rosiep said:


> Just so the rest of you know...I'm keeping an eye on this whole British Invasion......
> 
> I like it



As long as they are cute I say bring back the Quartering Act of 1774


----------



## Hathaway Browne

I<3EvilQueen said:


> As long as they are cute I say bring back the Quartering Act of 1774



Well that's me out of the equasion then.


----------



## Just-Pete

I<3EvilQueen said:


> As long as they are cute I say bring back the Quartering Act of 1774



Hmmm... Should I as a Brit know what that means???

>Pete.


----------



## wallyb

I'm Gobsmacked!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

insoin said:


> Yes indeed, and with an accent too



Bonus!    LOVE, love, love accents!



ChrizJen said:


> Hi to all of the beautiful people!  Thanks everyone for all of the compliments on my hair! I had to hesitate to post my pics cuz we got some real hotties up in here!



Hey there!  Love your short  hair!  



rosiep said:


> Just so the rest of you know...I'm keeping an eye on this whole British Invasion......
> 
> I like it



You keep your eye on the British Invasion.  I am going to go deal with my Portuguese invasion (farm boys ...  )


----------



## rosiep

Hathaway Browne said:


> *discreetly takes red coat off*



Now the pants.....


----------



## rosiep

Gypsybear said:


> Guess I should finally post a pic, eh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't everyone scream at once...it'll drive the dogs nuts....



You're a cutie! Ooooh I love it when my stalkers are good looking!


----------



## wallyb

Hathaway Browne said:


> *discreetly takes red coat off*





rosiep said:


> Now the pants.....



Yes. 
Let's see those crown jewels 
we've heard so much about.

... And Big Ben.


----------



## Gypsybear

rosiep said:


> You're a cutie! Ooooh I love it when my stalkers are good looking!



Awwww, thanks....I bet you say that to all your stalkers....


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Just-Pete said:


> Hmmm... Should I as a Brit know what that means???
> 
> >Pete.



It was where British Troops were quartered in the property and sometimes even the homes of the American colonists.  It was part of things that built up to the Revolution.


----------



## rosiep

Gypsybear said:


> Awwww, thanks....I bet you say that to all your stalkers....



Only the cute ones.

(and the ones who pay me five dollars...pony up.)


----------



## Just-Pete

Ahhh now I know.... There ya go see, DisBoards for all things Disney with a side of American History for beginners!!!1

>Pete.


----------



## Hathaway Browne

Just-Pete said:


> Hmmm... Should I as a Brit know what that means???
> 
> >Pete.


Glad you asked. I had no clue either.



rosiep said:


> Now the pants.....


 Not backwards in being forward are we? 


wallyb said:


> Yes.
> Let's see those crown jewels
> we've heard so much about.
> 
> ... And Big Ben.


lol I'll have to remember that one.


----------



## insoin

wallyb said:


> ... And your little dog too!



Strange that is exactly what my Mother-in-Law says...




Gypsybear said:


> Guess I should finally post a pic, eh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't everyone scream at once...it'll drive the dogs nuts....



Oh snap aint you a dashing man. 



I<3EvilQueen said:


> As long as they are cute I say bring back the Quartering Act of 1774






Just-Pete said:


> Hmmm... Should I as a Brit know what that means???
> 
> >Pete.



Yes  just kidding....



rosiep said:


> Now the pants.....



Woohoo a girl after my own thoughts. 



wallyb said:


> Yes.
> Let's see those crown jewels
> we've heard so much about.
> 
> ... And Big Ben.



I'll see your  and raise you to 



I<3EvilQueen said:


> It was where British Troops were quartered in the property and sometimes even the homes of the American colonists.  It was part of things that built up to the Revolution.



Do you have a history degree like I do?  



Hathaway Browne said:


> Glad you asked. I had no clue either.



  Yet you wonder why we had a little thing called a Revolution huh  Just teasing.

Just giving our British Cousins a bit of my Dry American Humor.  You know I gots nothing but love for you.  

Well nothing but love and a grope maybe.


----------



## MAF

ConcKahuna said:


> That is a HOT pic of you





TJM1976 said:


> Awesome pic!!!  You are a cutie!





Sphyrna said:


> Personally I think you would look better with your bangs pulled forward rather than off to the side!   J/K
> 
> You're a hottie



Ok, Ok what do you boys want from me?  If it's money I hate to tell you that I'm broke.


----------



## TJM1976

MAF said:


> Ok, Ok what do you boys want from me?  If it's money I hate to tell you that I'm broke.




You are broke?!?!?  Hmmmm  well, that wouldn't stop me!


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> I'm Gobsmacked!



You need to be Smacked...


----------



## jeanigor

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> You keep your eye on the British Invasion.  I am going to go deal with my Portuguese invasion (farm boys ...  )



Can't we have both?


----------



## Hathaway Browne

MAF said:


> Ok, Ok what do you boys want from me?  If it's money I hate to tell you that I'm broke.



Nah its not money, its all to do with your looks.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

jeanigor said:


> Can't we have both?



Sure, but as long as we are being invaded...   I want Australia to invade ME!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Sure, but as long as we are being invaded...   I want Australia to invade ME!




Lets add to the list
Cute Irish boys with that accent *swoon*
and the Czech boys from all those...*cough* "films*.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Lets add to the list
> Cute Irish boys with that accent *swoon*
> and the Czech boys from all those...*cough* "films*.



Oh! Oh! Oh!  and those Italian guys with the dark hair and brooding eyes and tall, muscular....   Oh never mind!  I am married.  Dang!


----------



## Sphyrna

MAF said:


> Ok, Ok what do you boys want from me?  If it's money I hate to tell you that I'm broke.



That doesn't matter to me.  It's not the size of a man's wallet, it's the size of his...


...heart


----------



## wallyb

Sphyrna said:


> That doesn't matter to me.  It's not the size of a man's wallet, it's the size of his...



Credit rating!


----------



## Hathaway Browne

Sphyrna said:


> That doesn't matter to me.  It's not the size of a man's wallet, it's the size of his...


Mouse Ears?


----------



## MAF

I do have a nice set of mouse ears.  They even have my name embroidered on the back!  

_...and I have an excellent credit rating _


----------



## wallyb

MAF said:


> I do have a nice set of mouse ears.  They even have my name embroidered on the back!
> 
> _...and I have an excellent credit rating _



Well let's grab the plastic and hit the town tiger!


----------



## MAF

Did I mention that my credit card is currently maxed out?    College tuition...


----------



## wallyb

MAF said:


> Did I mention that my credit card is currently maxed out?    College tuition...



Card tease!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Hathaway Browne said:


> Nah its not money, its all to do with your looks.



My mother always said go for looks or money, 'cause you'll never find them both in the same place..


----------



## Sphyrna

MAF said:


> I do have a nice set of mouse ears.  They even have my name embroidered on the back!
> 
> _...and I have an excellent credit rating _



Marry me?


----------



## ConcKahuna

MAF said:


> Did I mention that my credit card is currently maxed out?    College tuition...



See there!  He's cute, has a big credit rating, and is gonna be all edumacated!


----------



## Hathaway Browne

What more could you ask for in a man?


----------



## ConcKahuna

Hathaway Browne said:


> What more could you ask for in a man?



For them to live in FL?


----------



## Hathaway Browne

lol

Somewhere on this island would be helpful to me.


----------



## MAF

Oh if they would just create an island for all of us Disney freaks to live on...


----------



## bobf320

ConcKahuna said:


> See there!  He's cute, has a big credit rating, and is gonna be all edumacated!



Don't forget he did say he had a nice set of.......mouse ears


----------



## rosiep

bobf320 said:


> Don't forget he did say he had a nice set of.......mouse ears



You look like a bad seed! Welcome to our group of troublemakers.


----------



## sirJeffrey90

wallyb said:


> Credit rating!



if they can't raise my credit then I'll have to let them be-ee. lol.


----------



## bobf320

Thanks Rosie!
I've been here before, mostly lurk, but l make an appearance every once in a while.  Hope to be around more often now.

Bob


----------



## rosiep

Cut my hair again...what do you think?

Before:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




After:


----------



## Sphyrna

Me likey, Rosie.


----------



## rpmdfw

Ooh! It' a sassy new summertime doo!

Thumbs up from me!


----------



## TJM1976

rosiep said:


> Cut my hair again...what do you think?
> 
> 
> After:


----------



## MAF

Your hair looks hot, but why does it say 2007 at the bottom?


----------



## rosiep

MAF said:


> Your hair looks hot, but why does it say 2007 at the bottom?



It means my daughter hasn't brought her camera up to date!!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Very nice Rosie!


----------



## jeanigor

rosiep said:


> After:



Trés Cute, Rosie!!!!


----------



## rosiep

Aw shucks...
thanks....


----------



## Gypsybear

Diggin' the sassy look...


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> After:



*Nice.* 
It's kinda like a funk Liza.
Only with more on the craziness -
and less on the talent.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> *Nice.*
> It's kinda like a funk Liza.
> Only with more on the craziness -
> and less on the talent.



Why! That's exactly what I was going for...more crazy.
Can't wait to see you and unleash it.


----------



## jeanigor

rosiep said:


> Why! That's exactly what I was going for...more crazy.
> Can't wait to see you and unleash it.



I noticed less clothed. Which is to be expected, I suppose.


----------



## rosiep

jeanigor said:


> I noticed less clothed. Which is to be expected, I suppose.



BRAVO TODD.

I'm not going to say whether I'm wearing....say...a sarong....that you can't see.......or NOTHING AT ALL.


----------



## Sphyrna

rosiep said:


> BRAVO TODD.
> 
> I'm not going to say whether I'm wearing....say...a sarong....that you can't see.......or NOTHING AT ALL.



Some things are better left unsaid


----------



## rosiep

I'll just say this:

My baby picture suggests the same thing...


----------



## wallyb

Sphyrna said:


> Some things are better left unsaid



Left unsaid  To Rosie  Rich


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> I'll just say this:
> 
> My baby picture suggests the same thing...and I'm buck naked in that photo.



Yeah, but you were cuter and younger then, and your claws hadn't grown in yet


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Yeah, but you were cuter and younger then, and your claws hadn't grown in yet



If you look closely you can see the beginnings of my horns...


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> If you look closely you can see the beginnings of my horns...



OH! That's your picture in your signature Line!

I thought it was a very young Gene Simmons!


----------



## swtnikki

Here's a new pic of me & Kenny:






Plus I love this pic from my wedding:


----------



## daannzzz

Here I am with my new buddies. I have had them for a week now... or should I say they have had me?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

daannzzz said:


>



They are gorgeous!   What are their names?


----------



## daannzzz

They came with the names America and Freedom. I was going to change them but have already gotten used to them so they will stay  the same.


----------



## ConcKahuna

daannzzz said:


> Here I am with my new buddies. I have had them for a week now... or should I say they have had me?



Taken out of context (I cant see the pictures from work) this line made me LOL


----------



## swtnikki

Here's two more pics of me & my new hubby:


----------



## rosiep

swtnikki said:


> Here's a new pic of me & Kenny:
> 
> Plus I love this pic from my wedding:



Beautiful!! You look so happy.
I hope you have many wonderful years together.


----------



## rpmdfw

swtnikki said:


> Here's two more pics of me & my new hubby:



Great pictures & congratulations, swtnikki!



Seems like you only come over to the GLBT boards when you have new pictures to post.  Feel free to jump in and join the converations, too!  We're a friendly group and we don't bite.  (Well, except for Rosie, and she's had all of her shots, so it's okay . . . )  Let us get to know you better!


Oh, and please post more pictures of your hot brothers, too!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Oh, and please post more pictures of your hot brothers, too!



You took the brothers  I mean words ...
right out of my mouth!


----------



## swtnikki

rpmdfw said:


> Great pictures & congratulations, swtnikki!
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like you only come over to the GLBT boards when you have new pictures to post.  Feel free to jump in and join the converations, too!  We're a friendly group and we don't bite.  (Well, except for Rosie, and she's had all of her shots, so it's okay . . . )  Let us get to know you better!
> 
> 
> Oh, and please post more pictures of your hot brothers, too!



I jump into the threads once in a while, when the DIS boards are not slow. I know you don't bite...hard.


----------



## insoin

wallyb said:


> You took the brothers  I mean words ...
> right out of my mouth!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> OH! That's your picture in your signature Line!
> I thought it was a very young Gene Simmons!



I thought it was too!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I thought it was too!




I always questioned my parentage!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I always questioned my parentage!



And I've always questioned your sanity!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> And I've always questioned your sanity!



I always questioned your head size..........(top and bottom)


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I always questioned your head size..........(top and bottom)



Impressive.

On both counts.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> impressive.
> 
> On both counts.



wrong!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> wrong!



So little you know.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> *So little* you know.



See? You even say so yourself


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> See? You even say so yourself



 Good Catch Rosie!!!


----------



## ukdisneydreamer

I'm a lurker to the GLBT boards but thought I would finally say hi.

This is me and my fiancee Amy (i'm on the left)


----------



## rosiep

You're both very beautiful. Welcome to the boards!!!!


----------



## ukdisneydreamer

thank you very much


----------



## shellynn24

Wow, you guys rock over here!  It's late and I'm roaming the boards because I'm bored and I decided to come to this board, I've never even been here before, and now I wonder why?  You guys are so dang funny and I think I will keep coming back just for the "witty banter".  Y'alls sense of humor makes me think you are my kind of peoples.


----------



## rosiep

shellynn24 said:


> Wow, you guys rock over here!  It's late and I'm roaming the boards because I'm bored and I decided to come to this board, I've never even been here before, and now I wonder why?  You guys are so dang funny and I think I will keep coming back just for the "witty banter".  Y'alls sense of humor makes me think you are my kind of peoples.



We are! We are!!!!

Welcome!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Shellynn24!

It's a fun crowd over here, but make sure you don't lurk.  Lurkers make it seem like it's only the "Rosie and Wally show".  Those 2 are like a hunting panther.  Pretty to look at, but not always nice to watch, and beware the claws!


----------



## shellynn24

ConcKahuna said:


> Shellynn24!
> 
> It's a fun crowd over here, but make sure you don't lurk.  Lurkers make it seem like it's only the "Rosie and Wally show".  Those 2 are like a hunting panther.  Pretty to look at, but not always nice to watch, and beware the claws!


I will keep that in mind...note to self, watch out for claws.  Thanks for the welcomes, I feel loved already.


----------



## ConcKahuna

shellynn24 said:


> I will keep that in mind...note to self, watch out for claws.  Thanks for the welcomes, I feel loved already.



To quote Austin Powers:  "Grrr baby, very grrr!"


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> Shellynn24!
> 
> It's a fun crowd over here, but make sure you don't lurk.  Lurkers make it seem like it's only the "Rosie and Wally show".  Those 2 are like a hunting panther.  Pretty to look at, but not always nice to watch, and beware the claws!



Slander and lies!
I do believe you're drunk again sir-
so I shall hold my


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> Slander and lies!
> I do believe you're drunk again sir-
> so I shall hold my



Hold your what?

Can I hold it instead?


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> Hold your what?
> 
> Can I hold it instead?



Okay.
Since you asked so nice!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> Okay.
> Since you asked so nice!


AWWWWWWWWWW... I thought it was my turn to hold your .


----------



## CHBDISNEY




----------



## pb1285n




----------



## ConcKahuna

You look evil in that sombrero.

I like it!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

pb1285n said:


>




I think this one is my favorite.  So cute.  And the picture too.


----------



## Maleficent72

Would like to share but need assistance


----------



## jeanigor

Maleficent72 said:


> Would like to share but need assistance



Once you have enough posts, (ten I believe), you may post an image by putting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 around the web address of the photo you are looking to share.

Example.
Placing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 around this address: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j24/jeanigor/n1232784488_30139360_1927254.jpg

presents:


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

jeanigor said:


> presents:




You are so bad... No soup for you.


----------



## Maleficent72

I hope this works


----------



## jeanigor

Success!





There are certain size requirements to your signature, you may need to scale down the pic a bit.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Maleficent72 said:


> I hope this works




Nice grin


----------



## Maleficent72

Thanks


----------



## soulmates

Ohhhh a red head! I'm partial to those...my FAVORITE son ( only son!) is a gorgeous red-head!! Very handsome!


----------



## ConcKahuna

soulmates said:


> Ohhhh a red head! I'm partial to those...my FAVORITE son ( only son!) is a gorgeous red-head!! Very handsome!



Is he comming with you in 2 weeks?


----------



## Simple_Motions

ConcKahuna, I love your icon~ Sucha beautiful blue and gold! 






What happens when im bored~


----------



## ConcKahuna

Simple_Motions said:


> ConcKahuna, I love your icon~ Sucha beautiful blue and gold!



He was put to bed early tonight 'cause he's spoiled and was yelling for food.  He had his own, but wanted some of my BBQ and wouldn't take no for an answer


----------



## Simple_Motions

ConcKahuna said:


> He was put to bed early tonight 'cause he's spoiled and was yelling for food.  He had his own, but wanted some of my BBQ and wouldn't take no for an answer



 sounds just like my green cheeked conure!


----------



## Will20

my most recent trip took me into the Pirate League, in Magic Kingdom and after a swift makeover...


----------



## jeanigor

Will20 said:


> my most recent trip took me into the Pirate League, in Magic Kingdom and after a swift makeover...



Ahoy there cap'n. Looking mighty yar...


----------



## wallyb

I'd go for the smudge proof next time.


----------



## insoin

Will20 said:


> my most recent trip took me into the Pirate League, in Magic Kingdom and after a swift makeover...



Wow I didn't even recgonize you from your earlier pics, they really changed the way you look.  Gonna do a Trip Report?


----------



## Targsmom

Here's Me! And my big dawg.. this was taken a few years ago.. this big guy is no longer with us.  But he lives on in the interwebs.


----------



## Will20

wallyb said:


> I'd go for the smudge proof next time.



lol, I believe the "smudge" was intentional


----------



## wallyb

Will20 said:


> lol, I believe the "smudge" was intentional


----------



## rosiep

Targsmom said:


> Here's Me! And my big dawg.. this was taken a few years ago.. this big guy is no longer with us.  But he lives on in the interwebs.



Thanks for posting! What was the doggie's name? And who is the pup in your avatar?


----------



## Will20

I figured I should post a recent one of me in my natural state, lol


----------



## Howellsy

Hi everyone!




That's me and my girlfriend at a friend's Disney fancy dress party (I'm Mickey )


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Will20 said:


> I figured I should post a recent one of me in my natural state, lol




Your natural state is a handsome fashionista?  *wink


----------



## jeanigor

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Your natural state is a handsome fashionista?  *wink


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Howellsy said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's me and my girlfriend at a friend's Disney fancy dress party (I'm Mickey )



Love the Mickey pants the buttons crack me up.  Great pic.


----------



## Will20

[/QUOTE]

lol I would hardly refer to myself as either of those two things


----------



## rosiep

Howellsy! Great costume....and you're a lovely young woman. 



Will20: You make an old woman wish for younger days. 

(I'm talking about Wally of course)


----------



## ConcKahuna

Will20 said:


> lol I would hardly refer to myself as either of those two things



Lies, you're a hottie.


----------



## rosiep

ConcKahuna said:


> Lies, you're a hottie.



Conck wins this one.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

soulmates said:


> Ohhhh a red head! I'm partial to those...my FAVORITE son ( only son!) is a gorgeous red-head!! Very handsome!



He is handsome!


----------



## Targsmom

rosiep said:


> Thanks for posting! What was the doggie's name? And who is the pup in your avatar?



Thanks! The big guy in the pic is ChaDich.  The pup in my avatar is one of our two girls.  Her name is StoVoQor.. 

And I can't help but show off my dogs.



This is Targ: he passed away in September. 






This is StoVoQor now at 4 years old. Pretty Obviously taken over the winter LOL! 





And ParmaQay.  She buried herself in this blanket.  I didn't do this to her. LOL!





This was our Holiday Card:


----------



## rpmdfw

Lots of Klingon names there.  

  I'd guess y'all are Star Trek fans . . .


----------



## ConcKahuna

Those dogs are adorable!


----------



## Targsmom

rpmdfw said:


> Lots of Klingon names there.
> 
> I'd guess y'all are Star Trek fans . . .



hehehe.. the girls were almost Lursa and B'Etor.. but I could only imagine the kind of havoc they would create!

of course my partner wants to name our next male "Dahar" which I still think is a bad idea.  LOL! 

Did I mention all their commands are in Klingon? (yah, we're geeks).. you get some strange looks when you call your dog in the obedience ring with a Klingon word.. but at least when someone in another ring yells "COME!" my dogs don't budge.


----------



## Targsmom

ConcKahuna said:


> Those dogs are adorable!



Thanks!


----------



## LuisT

Here's me in Dallas a couple of weeks ago.






I'm the one of the right.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Great pics Luis!

So did anyone buy a stenson?


----------



## TJM1976

LuisT said:


> Here's me in Dallas a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the one of the right.


----------



## ConcKahuna

TJM needs to post more pics.  He's a hottie as well.

Just saying


----------



## LuisT

ConcKahuna said:


> Great pics Luis!
> 
> So did anyone buy a stenson?



Nope, their extremely expensive haha. 


Also, Thanks TJM!


----------



## Timrobb

I agree with David!

We need some more pics TJM - just sayin' LOL!


----------



## insoin

LuisT said:


> Here's me in Dallas a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the one of the right.



Cute pics.  Love the smile.  I also love your Stitch fan in your siggy


----------



## daannzzz

My buddy and I cuddling on the couch.
 I am hoping a certain person doesn't get jealous!


----------



## insoin

Awww how cute!


----------



## TJM1976

ConcKahuna said:


> TJM needs to post more pics.  He's a hottie as well.
> 
> Just saying




Are you talking about me??!!?!?       LOL


----------



## rustyp

I have just sat here and read 57 pages. You guys (and girls) are just so crazy. Luv It. Thought I would post my pic (don't tell my wife, she would shoot me if she knew I was reading let alone posting on a gay board). Hope this works and never posted a pic before.






edited: sorry it's so big just trying to figure this stuff out.


----------



## rpmdfw

Welcome rustyp!

Feel free to hang around and join in the craziness!  We've got lots of "straight but not narrow" folks on this board, and we wouldn't have it any other way!

The more the merrier!


----------



## rosiep

rustyp said:


> I have just sat here and read 57 pages. You guys (and girls) are just so crazy. Luv It. Thought I would post my pic (don't tell my wife, she would shoot me if she knew I was reading let alone posting on a gay board).



You mean your wife would be mad that you were amused??


----------



## rustyp

rpmdfw - thanks, but who said I was straight.

rosiep - actually due to some past situations (I'll let you figure it out) the whole gay deal doesn't set to well with her.


----------



## rosiep

I was trying to be funny...but ask Rob...he'll tell you I failed comedy 101.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

rustyp said:


> rpmdfw - thanks, but who said I was straight.
> 
> rosiep - actually due to some past situations (I'll let you figure it out) the whole gay deal doesn't set to well with her.







Oh its gettin' good
and welcome to the Real Webwives of The Dis


----------



## rpmdfw

rustyp said:


> rpmdfw - thanks, but who said I was straight.



Good point.  I shouldn't make assumptions.

Welcome, regardless!



rosiep said:


> I was trying to be funny...but ask Rob...he'll tell you I failed comedy 101.



It's true. She did.  

She also failed "Keeping Your Clothes On and Acting Like a Lady for Remedial Students'"


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> You mean your wife would be mad that you were amused??



Aren't all wives that way?


----------



## rustyp

rosiep - actually I knew you were being funny and I did get the joke. Sometimes I just over explain things unnecessarily.

rpmdfw - I was trying to make a little joke. See I was the one who failed comedy 101. 

love this board, but you people make it hard to get any work done.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

I<3EvilQueen said:


> the Real Webwives of The Dis



Real Webwives of The Dis...  




Oohhhh!  I like it!


----------



## jeanigor

rpmdfw said:


> She also failed "Keeping Your Clothes On and Acting Like a Lady for Remedial Students'"



Some of us are glad that she did. Makes life more interesting....


----------



## rpmdfw

rustyp said:


> love this board, but you people make it hard to get any work done.



Truer words were never spoken!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

jeanigor said:


> Some of us are glad that she did. Makes life more interesting....



I think we should take a poll.


----------



## rosiep

jeanigor said:


> Some of us are glad that she did. Makes life more interesting....



Marry me? 



kingLouiethe1 said:


> I think we should take a poll.



Bite me!


----------



## jeanigor

rosiep said:


> Marry me?
> 
> 
> 
> Bite me!



How big is the dowry?

And where?


----------



## rosiep

jeanigor said:


> How big is the dowry?
> 
> And where?



I have 27 cents and a monkey. I hear the monkey is worth something in Zanzibar.


As for where: Nibble me all over!


----------



## ConcKahuna

TJM1976 said:


> Are you talking about me??!!?!?       LOL



You're the only hot TJM I know...


----------



## TJM1976

oh brother!     LOL   Thanks tho.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Great pics!


----------



## Tinker_

I am loving seeing everyones pics!  This was a great idea for a thread <3


----------



## Tinker_

OK- guess I better play if I am going to post!  Here is me 
(I am on the right in this one)




(On the right again!)





(And, this is me in my Cinderella Dress for MNSSHP- not really related, but hey- I love the thing.  I would probably wear it to Walmart if I could get away with it!)





(last but not least, my Prince!)


----------



## rosiep

Great dress....and handsome Prince! WOW!
Thanks for posting


----------



## Tinker_

Thank you   He is super duper proud of his costume!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Aww, you guys are a beautiful family. I would totally wear the dress to Wal-Mart if I went to Wal-Mart, problem is most of the Wal-Marts around here are in neighborhoods where they wouldn't take kindly to guy walking around dresses like Cinderella


----------



## Tinker_

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Aww, you guys are a beautiful family. I would totally wear the dress to Wal-Mart if I went to Wal-Mart, problem is most of the Wal-Marts around here are in neighborhoods where they wouldn't take kindly to guy walking around dresses like Cinderella


Yeah well, They can deal!   You could offer to sign an autograph for them while they were staring!


----------



## OrlandoMike

kingLouiethe1 said:


> problem is most of the Wal-Marts around here are in neighborhoods where they wouldn't take kindly to guy walking around dresses like Cinderella



I can just see ya Louie, walking in and asking the lady at the front door...."Ummm excuse me, where are your glass slippers?"


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Tinker_ said:


> Yeah well, They can deal!   You could offer to sign an autograph for them while they were staring!



It's not the staring that worries me so much as the getting beat up or shot


----------



## Tinker_

OrlandoMike said:


> I can just see ya Louie, walking in and asking the lady at the front door...."Ummm excuse me, where are your glass slippers?"




Don't worry, I have some you can borrow!


----------



## Tinker_

kingLouiethe1 said:


> It's not the staring that worries me so much as the getting beat up or shot


 Seriously?   It is really sad that this day and age people can not to learn to respect others.  Jeez louise.

I just moved to AR from OK, and in OKC we have huge pride rally's etc- so it is no big deal for us to run into WM while the boys are dressed in drag or tutu's before going out (I have a tutu to I must add, lol- we have to match- I would post pics for you but that would be thread hi jacking lol).  But I am not sure how that would go here in AR, bc this 'area' is not as tolerant.  I told DBF when we moved here that we should consider opening up a bar/club bc there was nothing like that around here- he said it would be great if we could keep ppl from trying to burn it to the ground


----------



## rpmdfw

Tinker_ said:


> Seriously?   It is really sad that this day and age people can not to learn to respect others.  Jeez louise.



Um, you're close.  He's Luis.  Or KingLouie.  We rarely get to call him Louise.  



Tinker_ said:


> I would post pics for you but that would be thread hi jacking



You're new here.  Aren't you?   You'll soon realize that thread-jacking is considered an art form here.  It's not a good day here on the GLBT forum unless we've had a couple of really good off the wall hijackings.


----------



## Tinker_

Oh good!  If thats the case.. I am hijacking! Drag pic time!

OK- my tutu to match Kyra- sorry my head is chopped off, I cant seem to find the original in the puter!  But you can tell it is me from my lack of ASSets.





OK now the fun stuff, my boys!  This is Kyra













This is Veronica









And this is us when I drug them to a straight bar one night


----------



## rpmdfw

Fabulous!

And how cute they are as boys, too!


----------



## Tinker_

Yup!  I dont know what I would do without them!  They should be on the boards here before too long, they are planning thier first WDW trip!


----------



## rpmdfw

Tinker_ said:


> Yup!  I dont know what I would do without them!  They should be on the boards here before too long, they are planning thier first WDW trip!



How fun!  The first time . . .   So exciting!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> How fun!  The first time . . .   So exciting!



You remember still?


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> You remember still?



My first trip to Disney World?

Why yes, Louise, I do.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Tinker_ said:


> Seriously?   It is really sad that this day and age people can not to learn to respect others.  Jeez louise.
> 
> I just moved to AR from OK, and in OKC we have huge pride rally's etc- so it is no big deal for us to run into WM while the boys are dressed in drag or tutu's before going out (I have a tutu to I must add, lol- we have to match- I would post pics for you but that would be thread hi jacking lol).  But I am not sure how that would go here in AR, bc this 'area' is not as tolerant.  I told DBF when we moved here that we should consider opening up a bar/club bc there was nothing like that around here- he said it would be great if we could keep ppl from trying to burn it to the ground



Well, I'm in Los Angeles which is usually a pretty good place to be, except Wal-Mart happens to be in some of the more "interesting" neighborhoods where it's not always entirely surprising to hear a story about someone or other getting shot. Now, before anyone goes off on me, I grew up in a "very interesting" neighborhood, but it could have been worse, I've only had to experience two drive by shootings in my life


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> My first trip to Disney World?
> 
> Why yes, Louise, I do.



Sorry, I thought we were talking about your "first" time, nevermind!

Class break is over, back to learning!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> It's not the staring that worries me so much as the getting beat up or shot



Simple.
Bullet proof dress. 
Nobody would mess with Super CinderFella!


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I've only had to experience two drive by shootings in my life





That's two more than I've experienced!


----------



## wallyb

Dang - no one ever "busts a cap" in my part of town.


----------



## Tinker_

rpmdfw said:


> My first trip to Disney World?
> 
> Why yes, Louise, I do.


Hehe sorry Louie!



kingLouiethe1 said:


> Well, I'm in Los Angeles which is usually a pretty good place to be, except Wal-Mart happens to be in some of the more "interesting" neighborhoods where it's not always entirely surprising to hear a story about someone or other getting shot. Now, before anyone goes off on me, I grew up in a "very interesting" neighborhood, but it could have been worse, I've only had to experience two drive by shootings in my life


  South OKC is pretty rough to- when I worked there (at Walmart and I am not kidding! lol!) we never had anyone shot, but we had a lot of fights, stabbings, and people dead in their cars in the parking lot.. but most of that was like- marital disputes, gang disputes, and drug over doses!



wallyb said:


> Simple.
> Bullet proof dress.
> Nobody would mess with Super CinderFella!


----------



## jeanigor

wallyb said:


> Dang - no one ever "busts a cap" in my part of town.



Come on up to Detroit. Happens all the time. Couple years back my bf got grazed on the arm by a drive by whilst we were leaving a bar.


----------



## starann

A new Pcit of Me (my mom, who was a lil tipsy on the right, and the President of Fantasia on the left).  At the Voo Doo Lounge in Vegas!!!


----------



## Tinker_

starann said:


> A new Pcit of Me (my mom, who was a lil tipsy on the right, and the President of Fantasia on the left).  At the Voo Doo Lounge in Vegas!!!


WOW!  That's my kinda shirt!


----------



## wallyb

starann said:


> A new Pcit of Me (my mom, who was a lil tipsy on the right, and the President of Fantasia on the left).  At the Voo Doo Lounge in Vegas!!!



Love the Voodoo Lounge!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

jeanigor said:


> Come on up to Detroit. Happens all the time. Couple years back my bf got grazed on the arm by a drive by whilst we were leaving a bar.




ahhh.. I miss home


----------



## rosiep

starann said:


> A new Pcit of Me (my mom, who was a lil tipsy on the right, and the President of Fantasia on the left).  At the Voo Doo Lounge in Vegas!!!



Star! Those guns are killin me!


----------



## NYCJoshua

How does one add a photo?


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

NYCJoshua said:


> How does one add a photo?



You are going to have to post a few more times I think.  You have to have a minimum.


----------



## rpmdfw

I<3EvilQueen said:


> You are going to have to post a few more times I think.  You have to have a minimum.



I think it's a minimum of 10 posts


----------



## NYCJoshua

ok, cool...thanks!


----------



## insoin

I<3EvilQueen said:


> You are going to have to post a few more times I think.  You have to have a minimum.





rpmdfw said:


> I think it's a minimum of 10 posts



Yes they are correct it is 10 posts.  You don't have to wait for the posts however.  You can simply make a few more posts right away, even if they are simply numbers; till it gets you to your post count needed.  And then of course you have to have it hosted online with a site like flickr, or photobucket.

If you wanna live dangerously, make a comment about/or answer something from Wally.  He will give you enough responses and reasons to post to get your count up that high.   

Just kidding cause I love or I am jealous one of the two..... maybe


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

NYCJoshua said:


> ok, cool...thanks!




Only 6 more to go  
We love seeing pics of new members


----------



## jeanigor

insoin said:


> Just kidding cause I love or I am jealous one of the two..... maybe



Are we talking about the *same* Wally?


----------



## wallyb

jeanigor said:


> Are we talking about the *same* Wally?



You want a piece of me!


----------



## wallyb

insoin said:


> If you wanna live dangerously, make a comment about/or answer something from Wally.



Now you KNOW I'm not dangerous. 
I'm a kitty.


----------



## insoin

jeanigor said:


> Are we talking about the *same* Wally?



Well I could be not thinking clear right now.  I have had a busy week and major changes happened to my trip I have in December.  Not for the better; but I still think I'll be able to salvage part of my trip.  But it is a big bummer going from 18 days down to six.

So I may just be so bummed, that I wasn't thinking straight when I wrote that line.  Well actually I don't do anything straight...but you know what I mean.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> You want a piece of me!



Go ahead!  Everyone else has!


----------



## insoin

wallyb said:


> Now you KNOW I'm not dangerous.
> I'm a kitty.



A kitty with explosions on either side of him.  No not dangerous


----------



## jeanigor

wallyb said:


> You want a piece of me!



Only if you taste like red velvet and have a delicious frosting...oh, and no calories.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Go ahead!  Everyone else has!


pest. 



insoin said:


> A kitty with explosions on either side of him.  No not dangerous


Oh come on... give us a cuddle!



jeanigor said:


> Only if you taste like red velvet and have a delicious frosting...oh, and no calories.


We could do something with frosting if you lick ... I mean like..
If you like.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> You want a piece of me!



Oh! Oh! I do! I do!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Oh! Oh! I do! I do!



I got a middle finger for ya right here sister.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I got a middle finger for ya right here sister.



I was hoping for your other digit.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I was hoping for your other digit.



"Hope" don't buy much at Barneys


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

wallyb said:


> You want a piece of me!




Sure

*plucks a hair from the top of your head, and turn to his bubbling cauldron...

*laughs evilly   Bwhahahahaha


----------



## jeanigor

rosiep said:


> I was hoping for your other digit.



You wanted his thumb?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> "Hope" don't buy much at Barneys



Greedy! I gave you a whole dollar for the last time!

(how soon they forget....)


----------



## rosiep

jeanigor said:


> You wanted his thumb?



If he knows how to use it correctly I wouldn't turn it away......


----------



## wallyb

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Sure
> 
> *plucks a hair from the top of your head, and turn to his bubbling cauldron...
> 
> *laughs evilly   Bwhahahahaha



Oh go for it...
I've been hexed before.


----------



## Simple_Motions

.


----------



## rosiep

Very nice Simple Motion...you have beautiful eyes.


----------



## wallyb

yes.
love the ice blue.


----------



## Tinker_

Me to!  They are gorgeous!


----------



## RENThead09

Hey all, 

Lurk a Lot, Post a little, and laugh a whole bunch when reading in this section.  Figured I would say Hi since I think I have decided to head to Gay Days at WDW next year.  

Hope these work!   

-Pat

OK, not so much on the pics.  I'll try again tonight when I get back from Bette Midler's show at Caesars.


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2

Hey, i'd thought i'd introduce myself. My name's mikey.






I mostly lurk, but I love the posts here, it always gives me a good laugh!


----------



## rosiep

Welcome Pat and Mikey.

Mikey...That's a great smile! And Pat we want pictures AND a review....


----------



## ConcKahuna

Pat and Mikey!

I want to go to Vegas


----------



## RENThead09

Ok, here goes!  I think i have this figured out finally. 

this was me at the begining of December, the weekend before I decided that I was going to get a trainer and run the Disneyland Half Marathon.





This was me in June





And this is me in July!







As far as Bette's show tonight, she was incredible as always.  I have seem the show a good number of times due to a friend in the cast, and tonight was the first time I have seen a technical difficulty in the show.  Her large screen did not come down, so she had to ad-lib.  She started doing parts of Celine's show and the Titanic song.  It was great humor.  She is amazing for being 62 and When A Man Loves a Woman absolutely brought the house down to thunderous applause and a standing ovation.

If you are in Vegas and she is in residence, it is definitley a dollar well spent.

And welcome Mikey, great minds think alike!  Today was definitely a great day to post and say Hello to the board.

-Pat


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2

rosiep said:


> Welcome Pat and Mikey.
> 
> Mikey...That's a great smile! And Pat we want pictures AND a review....





ConcKahuna said:


> Pat and Mikey!
> 
> I want to go to Vegas





RENThead09 said:


> And welcome Mikey, great minds think alike!  Today was definitely a great day to post and say Hello to the board.
> 
> -Pat



Thanks!


----------



## rosiep

RENThead09 said:


> Ok, here goes!  I think i have this figured out finally.
> 
> this was me at the begining of December, the weekend before I decided that I was going to get a trainer and run the Disneyland Half Marathon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was me in June
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is me in July!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as Bette's show tonight, she was incredible as always.  I have seem the show a good number of times due to a friend in the cast, and tonight was the first time I have seen a technical difficulty in the show.  Her large screen did not come down, so she had to ad-lib.  She started doing parts of Celine's show and the Titanic song.  It was great humor.  She is amazing for being 62 and When A Man Loves a Woman absolutely brought the house down to thunderous applause and a standing ovation.
> 
> If you are in Vegas and she is in residence, it is definitley a dollar well spent.
> 
> And welcome Mikey, great minds think alike!  Today was definitely a great day to post and say Hello to the board.
> 
> -Pat



Pat! You look great! Your transformation is very impressive.


----------



## wallyb

Vegas!

I *love* a city that knows it's sin!


----------



## Tinker_

RENThead09 said:


> Ok, here goes!  I think i have this figured out finally.
> 
> this was me at the begining of December, the weekend before I decided that I was going to get a trainer and run the Disneyland Half Marathon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was me in June
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is me in July!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as Bette's show tonight, she was incredible as always.  I have seem the show a good number of times due to a friend in the cast, and tonight was the first time I have seen a technical difficulty in the show.  Her large screen did not come down, so she had to ad-lib.  She started doing parts of Celine's show and the Titanic song.  It was great humor.  She is amazing for being 62 and When A Man Loves a Woman absolutely brought the house down to thunderous applause and a standing ovation.
> 
> If you are in Vegas and she is in residence, it is definitley a dollar well spent.
> 
> And welcome Mikey, great minds think alike!  Today was definitely a great day to post and say Hello to the board.
> 
> -Pat


 You look amazing!  That is very impressive!  I would love to try to work on my abs and stuff so I could get in a bikini and not feel ICK- but alas...  I am too lazy to get off of facebook and The Dis! hahahaha!


----------



## Stinky_Pete

OK - I'll play along. These were taking at WDW in Dec. '07:











Single and looking


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

RENThead09 said:


> And this is me in July!



Not really sure why but I really like that shirt you wore in the July pic


----------



## wallyb

RENThead09 said:


> And this is me in July!



Wow! 
That is one big Woody you got there!


----------



## npmommie

RENThead09 said:


> Ok, here goes!  I think i have this figured out finally.
> 
> this was me at the begining of December, the weekend before I decided that I was going to get a trainer and run the Disneyland Half Marathon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was me in June
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is me in July!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as Bette's show tonight, she was incredible as always.  I have seem the show a good number of times due to a friend in the cast, and tonight was the first time I have seen a technical difficulty in the show.  Her large screen did not come down, so she had to ad-lib.  She started doing parts of Celine's show and the Titanic song.  It was great humor.  She is amazing for being 62 and When A Man Loves a Woman absolutely brought the house down to thunderous applause and a standing ovation.
> 
> If you are in Vegas and she is in residence, it is definitley a dollar well spent.
> 
> And welcome Mikey, great minds think alike!  Today was definitely a great day to post and say Hello to the board.
> 
> -Pat



you look fantastic!!! good luck with the marathon 
did you do any particular diet to lose or was it all the marathon training?




wallyb said:


> Wow!
> That is one big Woody you got there!


----------



## OrlandoMike

RENThead09 said:


> And this is me in July!



Oh heck no!  Not on this board!  Get out of here with that trashy shirt!  

How did I miss that?


----------



## Tinker_

wallyb said:


> Wow!
> That is one big Woody you got there!


----------



## rpmdfw

Stinky_Pete said:


> OK - I'll play along. These were taking at WDW in Dec. '07:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single and looking



Great pix Stinky-Pete! 



OrlandoMike said:


> Oh heck no!  Not on this board!  Get out of here with that trashy shirt!
> 
> How did I miss that?



Ugh.  This isn't another one of your "band geek" things is it?

Renthead, don't pay attention to Mike.  The only reason you should get rid of that shirt is because we want you to take it off and show us how hot you are!


----------



## wallyb

BAND NERD ALERT!

Hide your piccolos!


----------



## rosiep

Nice pix Stinky Pete! How often do you get to the World?


----------



## Stinky_Pete

rosiep said:


> Nice pix Stinky Pete! How often do you get to the World?



Not as often as I would like to unfortunately. At the turn of the century I was a DVC owner with my then partner. One year we went three times for a week each. Boy those were the days!

My last trip was Dec. '07. Planning on going in Jan '10 if some juicy discounts come out.


----------



## RENThead09

wallyb said:


> BAND NERD ALERT!
> 
> Hide your piccolos!



I am scared where Wally would want to put the piccolo!  But I am flattered that you noticed my Woody.  I have always like showing pictures of my and my Woody.  Everyone seems to get smile on their face when they see my Woody.


Band Nerds and Drum Corps Dorks UNITE!  HAHAHAHAHA
I actually cheer louder for the other green team, but none of those shirts fit me anymore, and I really like this shirt...even if it is the Cavies!  The Mad Men will be back bigger and stronger than ever (but I will save that for the DCI/BOA/WGI thread).


And welcome Stinky Pete!  I moved to Vegas from Tempe a year ago.  I really miss it right now with the start of football season.  FORK 'EM DEVILS!!!!  I am looking at my first trip to WDW in June 2010 for Gay Days.  Might as well make the first time one to remember!


----------



## RENThead09

npmommie said:


> you look fantastic!!! good luck with the marathon
> did you do any particular diet to lose or was it all the marathon training?
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I actually got a trainer at my 24 Hour fitness.  I decided that if I was gonna do this, I needed help and I wanted to make sure that I did it right.
> 
> I met with him once a week for the first 3 months and then every other week.  I also got the Body Bug (the thing they wear on The Biggest Loser) to help track my calories in and out.
> 
> It was what worked for me.  I hate lifting and that stuff, would rather run and run and run and run.  In the end, I lost just under 55 pounds and 8 inches on my waist.  I would still like to lose another 15-20, but that will come gradually, most likely as I start looking at my next couple half marathons and eventually the WDW Marathon in January 2011 or the London Marathon in April 2011.


----------



## OrlandoMike

RENThead09 said:


> I actually cheer louder for the other green team




Are you up to date with what is going on with the Mad Men?   Some very good news for them!  

Nice to have another corps guy around!


----------



## RENThead09

Amazing announcements today.  The HS programs I work with usually sends a number of kids that direction, so there is usually a vested interest in them.  Plus, HELLO, being a high school kid marching in the same parades as a corps with 120 tan and gorgeous HS and college guys.  How could you not fall in love with the corps.  PLUS THEY CAN PLAY!!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Are you up to date with what is going on with the Mad Men?   Some very good news for them!
> 
> Nice to have another corps guy around!





RENThead09 said:


> Amazing announcements today.  The HS programs I work with usually sends a number of kids that direction, so there is usually a vested interest in them.  Plus, HELLO, being a high school kid marching in the same parades as a corps with 120 tan and gorgeous HS and college guys.  How could you not fall in love with the corps.  PLUS THEY CAN PLAY!!!!



Okay you two!  Knock it off!  All band geek nonsense is supposed to be contained in the band geek thread!  

We don't want it contaminating our "what do you look like, which of you guys are hot" thread!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Okay you two!  Knock it off!  All band geek nonsense is supposed to be contained in the band geek thread!
> 
> We don't want it contaminating our "what do you look like, which of you guys are hot" thread!



Seconded!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Awesome pics, Pat!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> We don't want it contaminating our "what do you look like, which of you guys are hot" thread!



Rob,

You are so right!  I wont bother to tell you how the one green team dropped everything one night at their rehearsal site to help the people of the town get ready for a flood by filling sand bags.......It got rather messy anyway.....


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Rob,
> 
> You are so right!  I wont bother to tell you how the one green team dropped everything one night at their rehearsal site to help the people of the town get ready for a flood by filling sand bags.......It got rather messy anyway.....



*WOW!  GO Green! *
How do you get to go to one of these band nerd things?


----------



## Stinky_Pete

wallyb said:


> Wow!
> That is one big Woody you got there!


----------



## Stinky_Pete

OrlandoMike said:


> Rob,
> 
> You are so right!  I wont bother to tell you how the one green team dropped everything one night at their rehearsal site to help the people of the town get ready for a flood by filling sand bags.......It got rather messy anyway.....



What nice helpful boys they are.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *WOW!  GO Green! *
> How do you get to go to one of these band nerd things?



Don't do it, Wally!

Mike conned me into going to one of his band thingies by promising me hot young guys and impressive marching and music.

All i got was rain, and miserable looking parents.

TOTAL waste of time.

(okay, there were a FEW hotties running around, but they all had their shirts on! )


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Rob,
> 
> You are so right!  I wont bother to tell you how the one green team dropped everything one night at their rehearsal site to help the people of the town get ready for a flood by filling sand bags.......It got rather messy anyway.....



They did NOT drop everything.  Clearly they haven't dropped trou!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> They did NOT drop everything.  Clearly they haven't dropped trou!



Those pics are on the other memory card.....


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Those pics are on the other memory card.....



Well stop holding out, mister!

you've got my email address.  chop chop!


----------



## OrlandoMike

No no no....

Back to your discussions about Tea cups and princesses!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> No no no....
> 
> Back to your discussions about Tea cups and princesses!



you're lying.

You're a lying tease.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

OrlandoMike said:


> No no no....
> 
> Back to your discussions about Tea cups and princesses!



Think princesses and fairies. Think princesses and fairies. Think princesses and fairies.

Oh wait. I think I need to leave the fairy part out...


----------



## wallyb

Who ta hell was discussing Tea cups, princesses or fairys. 
NOW MAKE WITH THE BEEFCAKE!


----------



## RENThead09

ummmm, my finger is getting sore from hitting the F5 button to refresh this thread.  WHERE ARE THE BEEFCAKE PICTURES???????????


----------



## RENThead09

And Rosie, I was just having a gay moment and was gonna comment on how cute your haircut is in your picture, but you changed it now, so nevermind!

But WOO HOO for being in Portland.  The shoe company I work for has a small office complex in Beaverton that our corporate people work at.


----------



## ConcKahuna

RENThead09 said:


> But WOO HOO for being in Portland.  The shoe company I work for has a small office complex in* Beaverton *that our corporate people work at.



Is that where the lesbians live?


----------



## iwish81792

Hey guys! I post from time to time but I'm mostly just a lurker...either way, here I am:

(This picture is kind of old, I've since cut all my hair off. But you can't tell anyway.)





And since this _is_ the gay board...my hair two years ago:


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2

Holy crap! I love your hair 

Here's me:


----------



## rosiep

RENThead09 said:


> And Rosie, I was just having a gay moment and was gonna comment on how cute your haircut is in your picture, but you changed it now, so nevermind!
> 
> But WOO HOO for being in Portland.  The shoe company I work for has a small office complex in Beaverton that our corporate people work at.



Thanks. I had to read the twice to realize you meant my hair in the old avitar..and that the nevermind was because I changed the photo...(not the hair!)

Do you work for Keens or Nike?


----------



## rosiep

iwish81792 said:


> Hey guys! I post from time to time but I'm mostly just a lurker...either way, here I am:
> 
> (This picture is kind of old, I've since cut all my hair off. But you can't tell anyway.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since this _is_ the gay board...my hair two years ago:



Love it!!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

OrlandoMike said:


> No no no....
> 
> Back to your discussions about Tea cups and princesses!



You rang?







iwish81792 said:


> Hey guys! I post from time to time but I'm mostly just a lurker...either way, here I am:
> 
> (This picture is kind of old, I've since cut all my hair off. But you can't tell anyway.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since this _is_ the gay board...my hair two years ago:



Lovely photos!!



mikeyandscoobyx2 said:


> Holy crap! I love your hair
> 
> Here's me:



Great smile!!


----------



## rosiep

jeanigor said:


> You rang?



You're my hero  
(ps..I have a tiara too)


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> You're my hero
> (ps..I have a tiara too)



Honey - We *all* got tiaras.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Honey - We *all* got tiaras.



Yes, but it doesn't count until you prove it with a picture.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Yes, but it doesn't count until you prove it with a picture.



Then put me down as a no then. 
Plus it messes-up the horns.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Then put me down as a no then.
> Plus it messes-up the horns.



If I can let it mess with my hair the least you can do is let it mess with your horns. Besides, I only wear a Princess Tiara, I suspect you have a Queen Crown.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> If I can let it mess with my hair the least you can do is let it mess with your horns. Besides, I only wear a Princess Tiara, I suspect you have a Queen Crown.



Messed  Up  YOUR  Hair 
You mean your hair is on purpose. 
Honey - What is it supposed to look like?
Don't you just toss it with a pitchfork and go?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Messed  Up  YOUR  Hair
> You mean your hair is on purpose.
> Honey - What is it supposed to look like?
> Don't you just toss it with a pitchfork and go?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


>



Now come now Rob
Rosie the first any very often only one to point out our little flaws and we can't bring up her "tress distress".
I think not.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Now come now Rob
> Rosie the first any very often only one to point out our little flaws and we can't bring up her "tress distress".
> I think not.



You mean how she's always calling me fat?


----------



## jeanigor

rosiep said:


> You're my hero
> *(ps..I have a tiara too)*



And a foxy sister to boot. But it looks like a gremlin spawn of Wally sneaked into the corner of the photo. Hope you were able to beat him away with a stick, or throw water on him, or make him wear plaid and stripes at the same time.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Messed  Up  YOUR  Hair
> You mean your hair is on purpose.
> Honey - What is it supposed to look like?
> Don't you just toss it with a pitchfork and go?




You're mean! I can't help it if god gave me a sloppy disposition....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> You're mean! I can't help it if god gave me a sloppy disposition....



Nothing an industrial strength Cream rinse 
and a rototiller couldn't Fix.

Or maybe just burn it all down and start again?


----------



## rosiep

jeanigor said:


> And a foxy sister to boot. But it looks like a gremlin spawn of Wally sneaked into the corner of the photo. Hope you were able to beat him away with a stick, or throw water on him, or make him wear plaid and stripes at the same time.



Oh Todd you flatterer you.....you know that's my daughter!
As for that little imp in the corner....we ate 'em. (Plenty of salt and pepper..made him palatable.....)


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Nothing an industrial strength Cream rinse
> and a rototiller couldn't Fix.
> 
> Or maybe just burn it all down and start again?



Sticking my wet finger in the socket has been working just fine thank you


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Oh Todd you flatterer you.....you know that's my daughter!



Oh Todd ...


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Sticking my wet finger in the socket has been working just fine thank you



Oh Frances Farmer method.


----------



## rosiep

Heeeey! There's nothing wrong with Todd's eyes..........He spotted your roots a mile away..

(oh no I didn't!)


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Oh Frances Farmer method.



Jessica Lange and I exchanged tips.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Jessica Lange and I exchanged tips.



Yes you're just like her.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Yes you're just like her.



She played Francis in the movie...I taught her crazy. (Hey! She played Patsy Cline too...I taught her _that_ Crazy as well.....)


----------



## thejason

You have to have 10 posts in order to link to pictures! Dang it!


----------



## rpmdfw

thejason said:


> You have to have 10 posts in order to link to pictures! Dang it!



You only need one more!

You can do it!


----------



## thejason

Haha! There we go (thanks to my last post, I did it)!....


----------



## ConcKahuna

Great pics!


----------



## wallyb

Yummy Jason!

Welcome.


----------



## TJM1976

thejason said:


> Haha! There we go (thanks to my last post, I did it)!....
> 
> QUOTE]


----------



## thejason

Awww shucks. Stop it.

(thanks you guys)


----------



## insoin

thejason said:


> Haha! There we go (thanks to my last post, I did it)!....



Woohoo you made enough posts for your pictures.  Very cute btw.


----------



## Hathaway Browne

How'd you get in the ring with Angle?


----------



## rpmdfw

Hathaway Browne said:


> How'd you get in the ring with Angle?



More importantly, how'd you get him to take his top off?


----------



## Hathaway Browne

^That I don't think was the tricky part. If I remember right he'd take it off at the drop of a hat.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

thejason said:


> Haha! There we go (thanks to my last post, I did it)!....




Very cute.  I think the one with the Rose is my favorite.


----------



## Hathaway Browne

The last shot is very much "a penny for your thoughts"


----------



## rpmdfw

rpmdfw said:


> More importantly, how'd you get him to take his top off?





Hathaway Browne said:


> ^That I don't think was the tricky part. If I remember right he'd take it off at the drop of a hat.



Oops!  I dropped my hat!


Now what do I need to drop to get those shorts off of him?


----------



## Hathaway Browne

lol that I don't know.


----------



## jimpossible87

MAF said:


> Ok by the suggestion that I make this thread from a few peeps, here we go.  Post a picture of what you look like.



<a href="http://s804.photobucket.com/albums/yy326/jimpossible87/?action=view&current=me.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy326/jimpossible87/me.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## jimpossible87

there I think Ive got the picture thing now...now I dont feel so dumb


----------



## ConcKahuna

jimpossible87 said:


> there I think Ive got the picture thing now...now I dont feel so dumb



Hey, you did HTML before and that's way beyond what most people can do 

I cant see the pic at work, but I'll comment once I'm home


----------



## wallyb

jimpossible87 said:


> there I think Ive got the picture thing now...now I dont feel so dumb



Hey there Fellow Bostonian!
Shout out from Boston's fashionable South End!

As oppossed to my fashionable "south end"


----------



## RENThead09

jimpossible87 said:


> there I think Ive got the picture thing now...now I dont feel so dumb



Hey nice pic.  Feel free to share more!  

You figured out the picture thing quicker than me, so no worries!


----------



## jimpossible87

ConcKahuna said:


> Hey, you did HTML before and that's way beyond what most people can do
> 
> I cant see the pic at work, but I'll comment once I'm home



LOL well I always do everything the hard way


----------



## jimpossible87

RENThead09 said:


> Hey nice pic.  Feel free to share more!
> 
> You figured out the picture thing quicker than me, so no worries!



lol thanks Ill post one heres just about the same with my glasses on
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ok two


----------



## jimpossible87

wallyb said:


> Hey there Fellow Bostonian!
> Shout out from Boston's fashionable South End!
> 
> As oppossed to my fashionable "south end"




Hey there to you too...Im actually in Everett but who would know where that is if they werent from MA? Theres too many of my head on here now lol


----------



## wallyb

jimpossible87 said:


> Hey there to you too...Im actually in Everett but who would know where that is if they werent from MA? Theres too many of my head on here now lol



Too much head?
Why I've NEVER heard of such a thing.


----------



## OrlandoMike

jimpossible87 said:


> Hey there to you too...Im actually in Everett but who would know where that is if they werent from MA? Theres too many of my head on here now lol



How can we tell if your from Everett with that hat on?  We cant even see hot big your hair is?


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> How can we tell if your from Everett with that hat on?  We cant even see hot big your hair is?



Oh Mike - that would be Revere (AKA Severe) Ma


----------



## OrlandoMike

You aint foolin me, I've known plenty of gals from Everett in my day, and they all came packin a 6-pac of Aqua Net!


----------



## Stinky_Pete

wallyb said:


> Oh Mike - that would be Revere (AKA Severe) Ma



Or Malden.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Stinky_Pete said:


> Or Malden.



Lets just leave it at the North Shore!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> You aint foolin me, I've known plenty of gals from Everett in my day, and they all came packin a 6-pac of Aqua Net!



Honey The Revere Girls could B-slap their sets out 
with one rat tail comb tied behind their back!


----------



## jimpossible87

OrlandoMike said:


> How can we tell if your from Everett with that hat on?  We cant even see hot big your hair is?



lol sadly not much to see


----------



## jimpossible87

wallyb said:


> Too much head?
> Why I've NEVER heard of such a thing.



OH MY...I thought I was on disney boards lol


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


>



Wally!

I love that you've posted your high school yeabook photo for all of us to make fun of . . . er . . . admire!

Man, you were STYLIN' back then, weren't you?

And as a brunette even!  I KNEW there was more than just highlights going on!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Wally!
> I love that you've posted your high school yeabook photo for all of us to make fun of . . . er . . . admire!Man, you were STYLIN' back then, weren't you?And as a brunette even!  I KNEW there was more than just highlights going on!



Funny!

Keep your day job. Shecky.

Blonde and willing to prove it.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Blonde and willing to prove it.


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


>



Yes! Let's see..... 

(If I thought saying I'll show you mine if you show me yours would help...I'd do it....but I know that'll just make you all run away )


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Yes! Let's see.....
> 
> (If I thought saying I'll show you mine if you show me yours would help...I'd do it....but I know that'll just make you all run away )



Maybe if you promise not to show him yours?


----------



## rosiep

Maybe if I poison your popcorn.....


----------



## wallyb

Sorry no internet shows.
Well not since the Misdemeanor charge.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Sorry no internet shows.
> Well not since the Misdemeanor charge.



Are you saying I'll get a "sneak preview" when we meet face to face???


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Are you saying I'll get a "sneak preview" when we meet face to face???



You can get the whole 3D extravaganza!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> You can get the whole 3D extravaganza!



Oh Boy!!! And remember...you said I could "grab" and "grope"


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Oh Boy!!! And remember...you said I could "grab" and "grope"



Hey - I'm no welsher.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> You can get the whole 3D extravaganza!



Or 2.5D in your case


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

OrlandoMike said:


> Lets just leave it at the North Shore!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Or 2.5D in your case



You're a droll little ... very little ...man.

You *are* a man right?


----------



## jimpossible87

you guys are nuts! I love it


----------



## rosiep

jimpossible87 said:


> you guys are nuts! I love it



Everyone here loves the nuts!


----------



## itsmuggsie

rosiep said:


> Everyone here loves the nuts!



Well, not everyone!


----------



## rosiep

itsmuggsie said:


> Well, not everyone!



Not even with ice cream, whipped cream and a little hot fudge????


----------



## RENThead09

rosiep said:


> Not even with ice cream, whipped cream and a little hot fudge????



Now you're talking!  (I think I just blushed as I typed that)


----------



## wallyb

RENThead09 said:


> Now you're talking!  (I think I just blushed as I typed that)



I'll do it all but the ice cream  burrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
Chilly willly


----------



## itsmuggsie

rosiep said:


> Not even with ice cream, whipped cream and a little hot fudge????



If you add a cherry to that list then maybe.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

itsmuggsie said:


> If you add a cherry to that list then maybe.



Wally doesn't do cherries...


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Wally doesn't do cherries...


----------



## rosiep

itsmuggsie said:


> If you add a cherry to that list then maybe.



I'll add a cherry just for you Muggsie!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I'll add a cherry just for you Muggsie!



Can you remember that far back?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Can you remember that far back?



I'm old sweetheart...not dead!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


>



Wally, I can't see the picture you posted...


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Wally, I can't see the picture you posted...



fixed - 
stupid photobucket.


----------



## itsmuggsie

rosiep said:


> I'll add a cherry just for you Muggsie!



Now ya talking!! 

but I'll give the nuts to Wally.


----------



## wallyb

itsmuggsie said:


> Now ya talking!!
> 
> but I'll give the nuts to Wally.



And I'll take em!
Thanks!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> fixed -
> stupid photobucket.



 I like it!


----------



## dreweyj

So I've been a member for a bit now, but I never posted on this thread so I guess it's bout time I do.

Anyway, hope you like what you see...


----------



## ConcKahuna

You look like trouble.  I like that.


----------



## OrlandoMike

ConcKahuna said:


> You look like trouble.  I like that.



9:28-9:33!

Record Breaking time ConcK!


----------



## dreweyj

ConcKahuna said:


> You look like trouble.  I like that.





Who me?  Never...

Okay, maybe I am.  But I can't help that I like getting lots of spankings!


----------



## ConcKahuna

OrlandoMike said:


> 9:28-9:33!
> 
> Record Breaking time ConcK!



I'm fast on the flirt what can I say!

(That and I had just logged back in to the DIS to see if anyone had posted )


----------



## chwgmjay

OrlandoMike said:


> 9:28-9:33!
> 
> Record Breaking time ConcK!



Well dreweyj *is* cute... who could blame conck?


----------



## RENThead09

And I can't believe wallyb hasn't offered to help with the spankings yet!

That's OK, the rest of us will fill in for him.  

And with that being said...
WELCOME!


----------



## wallyb

RENThead09 said:


> And I can't believe wallyb hasn't offered to help with the spankings yet![/SIZE][/COLOR]



More of a welcome wagon kinda guy.
dreweyj -  nice wagon!


----------



## jimpossible87

Cute pics


----------



## jimpossible87

hOWS EVERYONE THIS MORNING? sorry Im not yelling. Just came into work early...already the weather is getting freezing here. I cant wait to go to Florida in 2 weeks!!!!!


----------



## ConcKahuna

jimpossible87 said:


> hOWS EVERYONE THIS MORNING? sorry Im not yelling. Just came into work early...already the weather is getting freezing here. I cant wait to go to Florida in 2 weeks!!!!!



I got to work at 6 am, and it's hot and muggy here.  I'll trade with ya!


----------



## RENThead09

90, sunny, and a slight breeze here in Sin City!


----------



## wallyb

RENThead09 said:


> 90, sunny, and a slight breeze here in Sin City!



Paul and I would love to purchase a second home in vegas.
Just not Sure what neighborhoods are the good ones.
We  vegas.


----------



## christopher77

Me and my boy, Dec 08 on the EPCOT segway tour.  I'm on the left (wearing a cedar point shirt Mike!)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=690344&l=520a97ff64&id=504104977

And one of just me

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=214774&l=ba0ada68f4&id=504104977

I don't have any other way of putting them online but facebook, so let me know if they don't come through.


----------



## ConcKahuna

christopher77 said:


> Me and my boy, Dec 08 on the EPCOT segway tour.  I'm on the left (wearing a cedar point shirt Mike!)
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=690344&l=520a97ff64&id=504104977
> 
> And one of just me
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=214774&l=ba0ada68f4&id=504104977
> 
> I don't have any other way of putting them online but facebook, so let me know if they don't come through.


----------



## jimpossible87

Hi there everyone...just got back from my trip down to Orlando Sunday night....It was a great time. Did mostly Universal since we stayed at the Potofino and went to the Halloween horror nights (which was great this year) We did get over to Disney last friday. Hope evryones doing good on here 
I met a fellow Dis-er a little girl and her family that were all very nice. apparrently my Dis Tshirt attracts children. I am rotten tho because I cant remember her name. Well anyway just wanted to say hello again and trying to stay in the loop with teh boards.


----------



## rosiep

christopher77 said:


> me and my boy, dec 08 on the epcot segway tour.  I'm on the left (wearing a cedar point shirt mike!)
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=690344&l=520a97ff64&id=504104977
> 
> and one of just me
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=214774&l=ba0ada68f4&id=504104977
> 
> i don't have any other way of putting them online but facebook, so let me know if they don't come through.



cutie!


----------



## rosiep

jimpossible87 said:


> Hi there everyone...just got back from my trip down to Orlando Sunday night....It was a great time. Did mostly Universal since we stayed at the Potofino and went to the Halloween horror nights (which was great this year) We did get over to Disney last friday. Hope evryones doing good on here
> I met a fellow Dis-er a little girl and her family that were all very nice. apparrently my Dis Tshirt attracts children. I am rotten tho because I cant remember her name. Well anyway just wanted to say hello again and trying to stay in the loop with teh boards.



Glad you had a great time...keep playing and posting.


----------



## christopher77

rosiep said:


> cutie!



blushes thanks!

And thanks to ConcKahuna for getting my pictures in a more viewable format... I'm horrible with that kind of thing


----------



## ConcKahuna

christopher77 said:


> blushes thanks!
> 
> And thanks to ConcKahuna for getting my pictures in a more viewable format... I'm horrible with that kind of thing



I'm always available to help out the cuties!


----------



## geaux_half

jimpossible87 said:


> Hi there everyone...just got back from my trip down to Orlando Sunday night....It was a great time. Did mostly Universal since we stayed at the Potofino and went to the Halloween horror nights (which was great this year)


Did you ride HR3 while at US?  I'm headed to Universal for a weekend trip next month. Staying at HRH; hoping to ride HR3 while there.


----------



## jimpossible87

geaux_half said:


> Did you ride HR3 while at US?  I'm headed to Universal for a weekend trip next month. Staying at HRH; hoping to ride HR3 while there.



yes 3 times...It was great. the Hulk is still my favorite over there but the new one was the most thrilling. I bought the souvenier dvd of my first ride just because it was so funny. flashes of my scared face saying OMG. its hugely overpriced tho $31 for a 5 minute dvd...but somehow it was worth it. No fast pass line for that coaster tho. Will be a nightmare to wait for in the busier months. longest I waited was 20 mins. single rider is slower than the actual line. I found out the hard way. Definitely give it a thumbs up.


----------



## geaux_half

jimpossible87 said:


> yes 3 times...It was great. the Hulk is still my favorite over there but the new one was the most thrilling. I bought the souvenier dvd of my first ride just because it was so funny. flashes of my scared face saying OMG. its hugely overpriced tho $31 for a 5 minute dvd...but somehow it was worth it. No fast pass line for that coaster tho. Will be a nightmare to wait for in the busier months. longest I waited was 20 mins. single rider is slower than the actual line. I found out the hard way. Definitely give it a thumbs up.



awesome; thanks for the single rider/actual line tip.  big fan of the hulk and dueling dragons here.


----------



## JoeyAnyc

jimpossible87 said:


> the Hulk is still my favorite



It's my favorite as well. Didn't make it to US last year. 
On the itinerary for this one. I haven't had any line issues
in the begining of Dec. So I get to ride a few times, and then
come back for a few more


----------



## jimpossible87

JoeyAnyc said:


> It's my favorite as well. Didn't make it to US last year.
> On the itinerary for this one. I haven't had any line issues
> in the begining of Dec. So I get to ride a few times, and then
> come back for a few more



I love the hulk its so smoothe and breezy...no jerky headbanging. HR3 is just as smoothe but I think has more of a scare factor than a pleasant swishy ride. I was sort of scared.


----------



## RENThead09

Is US a park that can be done in one day?  I know I will not make it on my january trip because of the time I lose with the marathon, but thinking if I make it back to finallly check out Gay Days in June, it might be worth a day to head over there.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

RENThead09 said:


> Is US a park that can be done in one day?  I know I will not make it on my january trip because of the time I lose with the marathon, but thinking if I make it back to finallly check out Gay Days in June, it might be worth a day to head over there.




Yes.  We went a few years ago and it was a ghost town there in Feb.  So yes I think you can get US done in a day.  Heck you might even be able to get some of IOA done as well.


----------



## daannzzz

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## amnhunte

Thought I would join in. This is us last July when we went to Disney with her family. It was my first time =] Of course, this is what you look like after a 15 hour day (it was 2a.m. magic hours haha). I'm the one on the left.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

RENThead09 said:


> Is US a park that can be done in one day?  I know I will not make it on my january trip because of the time I lose with the marathon, but thinking if I make it back to finallly check out Gay Days in June, it might be worth a day to head over there.



I don't know the answer, but we are going to find out!  We were originally going to spend 3 nights at US/IOA and devote one full day to each park in June.  Now we are staying on WDW property the whole time and just planning to pop over to US/IOA one day.


----------



## rosiep

daannzzz said:


> Merry Christmas everyone.
> 
> Thank you Dan! Merry Christmas to you too. That's a great photo of you!
> 
> 
> 
> amnhunte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I would join in. This is us last July when we went to Disney with her family. It was my first time =] Of course, this is what you look like after a 15 hour day (it was 2a.m. magic hours haha). I'm the one on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only wish I looked _that_ good from the get go.......
> Thanks for sharing!
Click to expand...


----------



## Mitchthecustodian

R.S.Winters said:


> Here are some latest pics of me!!!!
> 
> Incidentally, I might add that I am still single and looking  lol
> 
> Dx


I don't understand how!


----------



## Mitchthecustodian

RickinNYC said:


> Yes he is, eh?  And he's allllllll mine.


You are so lucky


----------



## Bellastumbles

I am new, how do I insert a pic?


----------



## OrlandoMike

Bellastumbles said:


> I am new, how do I insert a pic?



You have to use a third party account like Photobucket....post your pics there, then copy the IMG code and paste it.  We also have an "Introduce yourself" thread if you would like to post there....

Welcome to the madness!


----------



## AKL Ranger

I am new to the boards, so I choose my photo as my avatar. I will try to figure out how to get my photo posted.


----------



## AKL Ranger

rpmdfw said:


> They did NOT drop everything.  Clearly they haven't dropped trou!



Looks like the cast from "Dawson's Creek, Gossip Girl/Boys, The 'new' Melrose Place."


----------



## rosiep

AKL Ranger said:


> I am new to the boards, so I choose my photo as my avatar. I will try to figure out how to get my photo posted.



Looking Good!!!

Now come on over and introduce yourself and start posting!!!!


----------



## Bellastumbles

Me






The GF & I


----------



## Will20

havent posted in a while, but I'm still here...let my hair grow out though,


----------



## wallyb

Will20 said:


> havent posted in a while, but I'm still here...let my hair grow out though,



Looks great!


----------



## jeanigor

Will20 said:


> havent posted in a while, but I'm still here...let my hair grow out though,





wallyb said:


> Looks great!



Occasionally, Wally does know what he is talking about. Most certainly looking good.


----------



## RENThead09

Will20 said:


> havent posted in a while, but I'm still here...let my hair grow out though,




Haven't seen your before picture, but you can definitely rock the long locks!  Looks great man.


----------



## rosiep

Love the new pics!

Hi Bella......nice to meet you..


And Will...as always....you look wonderful darling.


----------



## Hathaway Browne

Seeing a longer "do" like that working well makes me want to do the same, but my hair would just look a mess.


----------



## Bellastumbles

Thank u


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Will20 said:


> havent posted in a while, but I'm still here...let my hair grow out though,




Looks good and I am not usually a fan of longer hair on men.


----------



## insoin

Will20 said:


> havent posted in a while, but I'm still here...let my hair grow out though,



I have to agree with everyone else, the longer hair is looking good (and it doesn't hurt that you are cute as can be). And i usually hate long hair.


----------



## Mitchthecustodian

I'm the one on the right in a tie... from Left its my roomate Kam worked at Soarin, Mary Alice Showkeeper DHS, and Me! lol 





My Freshman Makeup Final 





My B-day Present from one of my Coworkers  Yes it does say something lol





I got bored on the monorail...





My Musical...lol I was Beast





My Boyfriend...not so much a Disney Fan


----------



## rosiep

Love the photos Mitch!! Nice to have you onboard!!


----------



## insoin

Mitchthecustodian said:


> I'm the one on the right in a tie... from Left its my roomate Kam worked at Soarin, Mary Alice Showkeeper DHS, and Me! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Boyfriend...not so much a Disney Fan



Hello, cute pics.  I think I may have seen your roomie at Sorin'  But not sure.  And I totally get the BF not being into Disney.  Mine is so not a Disney fan, silly guy....


----------



## jeanigor

insoin said:


> Hello, cute pics.  I think I may have seen your roomie at Sorin'  But not sure.  And I totally get the BF not being into Disney.  Mine is so not a Disney fan, silly guy....



Mine either. He just rolls his eyes when I talk about it.


----------



## Mitchthecustodian

jeanigor said:


> Mine either. He just rolls his eyes when I talk about it.



Okay I win, Mine actually told me he has no desire to ever go to Disney World, see any Disney movie...the best part, he refers to me as his Prince Charming...


----------



## nyc2theworld

Here I am!


----------



## ConcKahuna

This thread stinks with no internet at home.  The only pictures I can see are from Mitchthecustodian


----------



## f86sabjf

heres me in my manly pose  would you look at those legs


----------



## Mitchthecustodian

ConcKahuna said:


> This thread stinks with no internet at home.  The only pictures I can see are from Mitchthecustodian



Sorry I'm not enough  
But I still  you anyways.


----------



## Mitchthecustodian

nyc2theworld said:


> Here I am!



MMMM  Giggle 
 

but I'm a married spud I'm a married spud


----------



## RAPstar

Me and an anonymous stranger outside Revenge of the Mummy. I hope you can guess which one is me, lol.


----------



## Hathaway Browne

RAPstar said:


> I hope you can guess which one is me, lol.


Ummm...not the one sitting in the background under the palm tree? 

Love the other guys tee-shir btw. lol


----------



## rustyp

Hi Mitch and welcome. We are neighbors, I work in Cambridge, MD.


----------



## ConcKahuna

nyc2theworld said:


> Here I am!



You're a cutie!



f86sabjf said:


> heres me in my manly pose  would you look at those legs



Did you ever notice Floridians are always pale?  We don't like going out in the heat 



Mitchthecustodian said:


> Sorry I'm not enough
> But I still  you anyways.



Dont get me wrong, I loved your pics!  It's just nice to finally have the net back on so I dont think everyone looks like X


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

nyc2the world, could you be any CUTER????  OMG, you are ADORABLE!!   Hope we get a chance to meet you at Gay Days!

(I am a straight stalker girl.  But I'm harmless.)


----------



## f86sabjf

exactly Conckahuna . We've figured it out just how hot Fla is. Transplants ,especially the first few years just have to go outside and marvel at the warmth. Screw that show me where the a/c is


----------



## nyc2theworld

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> nyc2the world, could you be any CUTER????  OMG, you are ADORABLE!!   Hope we get a chance to meet you at Gay Days!
> 
> (I am a straight stalker girl.  But I'm harmless.)



The more the merrier!  I'm coming down by myself this year since when I travel with friends that usually ends the friendship so yeah most definitely! 
BTW, Jello shots!  Count me in!!!



f86sabjf said:


> exactly Conckahuna . We've figured it out just how hot Fla is. Transplants ,especially the first few years just have to go outside and marvel at the warmth. Screw that show me where the a/c is



LOL nah, I don't think I could get tired of warm and sunny days!  When every day is overcast and 40 degrees...you start asking..."where is the gd sun and heat!"


----------



## OrlandoMike

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> (I am a straight stalker girl.  But I'm harmless.)



Dont let her suck you into the spread sheet game!


----------



## ConcKahuna

nyc2theworld said:


> LOL nah, I don't think I could get tired of warm and sunny days!  When every day is overcast and 40 degrees...you start asking..."where is the gd sun and heat!"



Yeah, but when it's 90 to 100 degrees for 10 months of the year, you start looking forward to those days when it's 40 and overcast


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

nyc2theworld said:


> The more the merrier!  I'm coming down by myself this year since when I travel with friends that usually ends the friendship so yeah most definitely!
> BTW, Jello shots!  Count me in!!!
> 
> LOL nah, I don't think I could get tired of warm and sunny days!  When every day is overcast and 40 degrees...you start asking..."where is the gd sun and heat!"



We have done group travel a couple of times.  NOT my favorite. 
My friend made the Jello shot comment.   I have never had a Jello shot.  It was a hypothetical discussion about shots off the belly of a male stripper...



OrlandoMike said:


> Dont let her suck you into the spread sheet game!



Um, it's called PLANNING.  You should try it one of these days, Mr. Fly-By-The-Seat-Of-Your-Pants.


----------



## ConcKahuna

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> I have never had a Jello shot.  It was a hypothetical discussion about shots off the belly of a male stripper...



I <3 Jello Shots, but if they are off of the body of a male stripper they are called _Body Shots_!


----------



## jeanigor

ConcKahuna said:


> I <3 Jello Shots, but if they are off of the body of a male stripper they are called _Body Shots_!



I concur on both points.


----------



## asouthernbelle

i should probably get on here at some point. will get a pic of my girlfriend when shes either dead to the world or drugged to hell and back


----------



## Will20

my "unoffcial" headshot, I just got a job in modeling recently, and of course, have a few headshots I did myself.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Will20 said:


> my "unoffcial" headshot, I just got a job in modeling recently, and of course, have a few headshots I did myself.



I can see how you got a job in modeling!

My college degree includes photography, and I did 2 rolls of film (one B&W and one color) worth of head shots/poses for a girl I used to room with.  She ended up with a bunch for her portfolio, and I had a blast!


----------



## Neil65

Is it possible to go there in gay community?


----------



## ConcKahuna

Neil65 said:


> Is it possible to go there in gay community?



I'm not quite sure what you are asking here.


----------



## CanadianGuy

Here's Conck and I in 2008:






TurkyGurl and I ..






Some guy named Jack?  And I..






Posse # 1






Posse # 2 - This was after an afternoon of sampling refreshments from around Epcot... or in some cases... sampling, resampling and then checking for quality assurance....


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

jeanigor said:


> I concur on both points.




I agree too.   Makes me want to go to Swinging Richards tonight


----------



## jeanigor

I<3EvilQueen said:


> I agree too.   Makes me want to go to Swinging Richards tonight



Must. Not. Get. Points.


----------



## kidflash

Me


----------



## RENThead09

Welcome!!!   Great pics.  Always awesome to have more west coasters on here.


----------



## kidflash

RENThead09 said:


> Welcome!!!   Great pics.  Always awesome to have more west coasters on here.



Thank You


----------



## ConcKahuna

kidflash said:


>



This pic is my fave.  TOo cute!


----------



## TJM1976

kidflash said:


> Me




This one is my fave!!  You are adorable!  Welcome to the club!


----------



## kidflash

you guys are making me blush


----------



## jeanigor

kidflash said:


> you guys are making me blush



They're all shameless flirts.  I like the pic in your sig.


----------



## ConcKahuna

jeanigor said:


> They're all shameless flirts.  I like the pic in your sig.



What is this "shame" thing you speak of?


----------



## L107ANGEL

Just dropping in to say Hi to Conc!


----------



## wallyb

kidflash said:


> you guys are making me blush



I'll need more exposed flesh before I decide!


----------



## kidflash

more exposed flesh??!!???? lol


----------



## wallyb

I'm waiting!


----------



## jeanigor

kidflash said:


> more exposed flesh??!!???? lol



Don't let him corrupt you!!!!! Beware of strangers with candy and sparkly things.....

by the way, I have some glitter and m&m's here, just sayin'


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

jeanigor said:


> Don't let him corrupt you!!!!! Beware of strangers with candy and sparkly things.....
> 
> by the way, I have some glitter and m&m's here, just sayin'




Todd bleeds glitter


----------



## OrlandoMike

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Todd bleeds glitter



Well it does come in handy when making fish extenders!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

OrlandoMike said:


> Well it does come in handy when making fish extenders!



STOP that!


----------



## kidflash

hahaah too funny


----------



## wallyb

but... but ... I got the big horns and all.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

kidflash said:


> hahaah too funny




So the boardname of Kidflash... is it DC comics related?


----------



## jeanigor

wallyb said:


> but... but ... I got the big horns and all.



i got some Blo-Pops and Pixie Stix....


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

jeanigor said:


> i got some Blo-Pops and Pixie Stix....



those would get my attention


----------



## wallyb

jeanigor said:


> i got some Blo-Pops and Pixie Stix....



hmmmmmm - Blow Pops?
I hardly know him.


----------



## rpmdfw

I<3EvilQueen said:


> So the boardname of Kidflash... is it DC comics related?



We've kind of already asked that here:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2409249

Don't know that we ever got an answer, though.


----------



## kidflash

hey guys...sorry!!! i never answered the question. Yes, the kidflash is related to the DC comics character lol long story


----------



## rpmdfw

kidflash said:


> hey guys...sorry!!! i never answered the question. Yes, the kidflash is related to the DC comics character lol *long story*




We've got time!


----------



## kidflash

lol if anyone ever wants to chat just hit me up on 
yahoo: yogaboy87
or
msn: jochoa_1987@hotmail.com


----------



## Kennywife

Here's an updated photo of me after a badly needed makeover. LOL.


----------



## Kara1392

Me (left) and my girlfriend at the beach earlier this year


----------



## Sphyrna

Kara1392 said:


> Me (left) and my girlfriend at the beach earlier this year



Awww, how cute!


----------



## Kara1392

Sphyrna said:


> Awww, how cute!




Thanks  She's a keeper <3.


----------



## f86sabjf

very cute couple. nice catch


----------



## Corbisblue

Here's photo of me from last summer. Nothing has changed. Enjoy!


----------



## lazyboy

All of you are very cute, guys and girls! I look like real pornstar: tall brunet with sexy body and nice smile))


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Corbisblue said:


> Here's photo of me from last summer. Nothing has changed. Enjoy!




Love the deer head on the wall behind you


----------



## wallyb

Corbisblue said:


> Here's photo of me from last summer. Nothing has changed. Enjoy!



Aaaah Yummy!


----------



## Will20

Update! My hair is getting Loooong! haha, this is the longest I let it get, but Im happy with it!


----------



## jeanigor

Will20 said:


> Update! My hair is getting Loooong! haha, this is the longest I let it get, but Im happy with it!



Looks good at that length.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Will20 said:


> Update! My hair is getting Loooong! haha, this is the longest I let it get, but Im happy with it!



You remind me of the young Merlin (played by Daniel Brocklebank) in the TV miniseries of that name..






It looks good on you!


----------



## Corbisblue

wallyb said:


> Aaaah Yummy!



 Why thank you heh.


----------



## jr1968

I LOVE this idea...now i need to get a picture!!!   Sorry, late arriving in the new millenium...that closet was SO confining!


----------



## ConcKahuna

So since I no longer work for a company that requires me to be clean-shaven rolleyes1 ) I decided to see what a goatee looks like on me.  It's still growing in, and my facial hair always comes in as strawberry-blond, but let me know what you think!


----------



## Sphyrna

I like it!!


----------



## MAF

You don't work at the Poly anymore?  Where the heck have I been?  Crazy...


----------



## glenpreece

new cut and new colour!!!


----------



## mikelan6

In case you needed an update, here's a few recent ones of me.






Mickey and I at Tokyo Disneyland





My favorite fountain at Tokyo Disneyland





At Tokyo DisneySea





On the flight over to Japan
​


----------



## Sphyrna

So I had decided to grow a playoff beard in support of the Pittsburgh Penguins.  Now that they're out of the playoffs I can shave it off.  Thought I'd take a pic of it before I did as it's the longest I've let a beard grow.  I really didn't like it at all.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Sphyrna said:


> So I had decided to grow a playoff beard in support of the Pittsburgh Penguins.  Now that they're out of the playoffs I can shave it off.  Thought I'd take a pic of it before I did as it's the longest I've let a beard grow.  I really didn't like it at all.




At least your team made it that far.


----------



## chwgmjay

Sphyrna said:


> So I had decided to grow a playoff beard in support of the Pittsburgh Penguins.  Now that they're out of the playoffs I can shave it off.  Thought I'd take a pic of it before I did as it's the longest I've let a beard grow.  I really didn't like it at all.



Awww... I think it's hot.


----------



## chwgmjay

So... I was going through the pictures from the trip, and I found one of me that actually turned out pretty damn good. Like, really good. Unfortunately, this is a sign that the world is ending soon.  But I thought I'd share anyway.


----------



## Sphyrna

That is a good pic.  Hopefully I'll end up with a couple new ones from my trip.


----------



## VillainesSheri

Thats me there
<<<<   

And then again in my signature.


----------



## Frenchmickey

That's me with Lilo & Stitch. This picture has been taken to Magic Kingdom last october.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Frenchmickey said:


> That's me with Lilo & Stitch. This picture has been taken to Magic Kingdom last october.



Great pic.  Why are you kneeling?    And one day I'll be that skinny again


----------



## Frenchmickey

The worst thing is that I don't even know why I knelt. I though that Lilo & Stitch would do the same than me

I'm a bit stupid like that


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Frenchmickey said:


> The worst thing is that I don't even know why I knelt. I though that Lilo & Stitch would do the same than me
> 
> I'm a bit stupid like that




Nah...it's cute.


----------



## Sphyrna

Never question why a guy is on his knees!  Great pic


----------



## chwgmjay

Couple more pix from April...


----------



## Frenchmickey

Another picture of me from Echos Lake : 






I like this one, I'm more natural.


----------



## ConcKahuna

chwgmjay said:


> Couple more pix from April...



I like this one 



Frenchmickey said:


> Another picture of me from Echos Lake :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one, I'm more natural.



And you have Gertie behind you!  She was the first cartoon character, and Walt's inspiration!


----------



## Frenchmickey

Thank you ConcKahuna for this information. I didn't know the story about this dinosaur.


----------



## MAF




----------



## kingLouiethe1

MAF said:


>



In the words of Mr. Potato Head: 

"I'm a married spud. I'm a married spud. I'm a married spud."


----------



## ABOMIBOT

My partner and I at California Adventure last year at Halloween.


----------



## ConcKahuna

MAF said:


>



Have you been working out? 

To quote _Animaniacs_...."Hello, Nurse!"


----------



## jeanigor

MAF said:


>



You look smashing.



ABOMIBOT said:


> My partner and I at California Adventure last year at Halloween.



You guys look like you are having fun. That's boss.


----------



## RENThead09

Frenchmickey said:


> That's me with Lilo & Stitch. This picture has been taken to Magic Kingdom last october.




Great Pic!  I love Lilo and Stitch!


----------



## RENThead09

MAF said:


>




next time I want a piece of cheesecake, must remember that BEEFCAKE is much better!  

Seriously though,great pic man.


----------



## RENThead09

chwgmjay said:


> Couple more pix from April...




Way to represent the Maroon and Gold man!  I would have been a LITTLE happier if it was Minn Duluth (Go Bulldogs), but I am truely a Gopher at heart.  

Ski-U-Maaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## glenpreece

Sphyrna said:


> Never question why a guy is on his knees!  Great pic


I agree and it's where I do some of my best work.


----------



## Aaronbox

I'm planning my next trip: Gay Days 2011!

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/member-galleries/p54339-aaron-in-black.html


----------



## ConcKahuna

Aaronbox said:


> I'm planning my next trip: Gay Days 2011!
> 
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/member-galleries/p54339-aaron-in-black.html



I still remember looking everywhere for you at Pleasure Island 2 years ago.  At least now I know who to look for next time!


----------



## lillielil

I'm late to the game, but posting anyway 

This is me being happy on the carousel:





And this is me being very excited about a Dole Whip:





And this is me ruining a perfectly good picture:





Apparently I never shut my mouth.


----------



## Kronk_Fan

MAF said:


>



Nice pic!

I'm new here, so this might be a good way to intro myself.  : ) I didn't think I had any pics on this PC.  But I do, this is me!

2007 at Star Wars Weekends




2009




2010


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Kronk_Fan said:


> Nice pic!
> 
> I'm new here, so this might be a good way to intro myself.  : ) I didn't think I had any pics on this PC.  But I do, this is me!
> 
> 2007 at Star Wars Weekends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010



Nice pics.


----------



## ConcKahuna

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Nice pics.



Ya, he's a cutie!


----------



## rosiep

lillielil: Love, love, love the red hair not to mention your sense of humor.

Kronk_Fan: I could get myself in big trouble with you...


----------



## Sphyrna

Nice pics, Kronk.  You're a keeper.  Feel free to post all you want here


----------



## MAF

Kronk_Fan said:


> Nice pic!



Thanks!  

You too, except your last pic somehow reminds me of the kid who plays Ashley Tisdale's brother in HSM.


----------



## Kronk_Fan

Thanks guys! 

rosiep:  what kinda trouble could we get into?  i'm intrigued...lol

MAF:  thanks...just who i want to look like.  lol.  isn't pink the main staple of his wardrobe though?  i guess that's the last time i let my friend talk me into buying a hat...lol


----------



## rosiep

Kronk_Fan said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> rosiep:  what kinda trouble could we get into?  i'm intrigued...lol



Ask Wally....


----------



## OrlandoMike

rosiep said:


> Ask Wally....



To show you the scars!


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> To show you the scars!



There's only the one and I covered that in ointment.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

MAF said:


> Thanks!
> 
> You too, except your last pic somehow reminds me of the kid who plays Ashley Tisdale's brother in HSM.




hahahaha.   
I was thinking the first pic looked familiar to me somehow, so much so that I was wondering if I knew anyone in Akron.


----------



## Kronk_Fan

rosiep said:


> Ask Wally....



Who's Wally?


----------



## rpmdfw

Kronk_Fan said:


> Who's Wally?


----------



## jeanigor

Kronk_Fan said:


> Who's Wally?



He is the East Coast Ying to Rosie's West Coast Yang.



Very nice photos, kronk_fan. Another fine dashing Disney fan we have here in the forum...


----------



## wallyb

Kronk_Fan said:


> Who's Wally?



Does anyone really "KNOW" someone.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Kronk_Fan said:


> Who's Wally?




If this was the 1700's.  Wally would be that crazy uncle that we would have secreted away up in the attic


----------



## Sphyrna

I<3EvilQueen said:


> hahahaha.
> I was thinking the first pic looked familiar to me somehow, so much so that I was wondering if I knew anyone in Akron.



It must be something with that picture, as I thought the same thing.  Well, I didn't wonder if I knew anyone in Akron, but I wondered if I saw him at SWW that year?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Does anyone really "KNOW" someone.



Kronk_Fan meet Wally, Wally...Kronk_Fan. (Isn't he Cute?????)





jeanigor said:


> He is the East Coast Ying to Rosie's West Coast Yang.
> 
> .




So well put! And you know when ying meets yang there's always trouble! Or at least babies; that's what happened to me...there were babies.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> So well put! And you know when ying meets yang there's always trouble! Or at least babies; that's what happened to me...there were babies.



Stay Far away from my Yang lady!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Stay Far away from my Yang lady!



But I'm bored and I've nothing to play with!


----------



## jeanigor

rosiep said:


> But I'm bored and I've nothing to play with!



Isn't there a monkey or a goat or some other poor mammal to entertain you, deary?


----------



## rosiep

jeanigor said:


> Isn't there a monkey or a goat or some other poor mammal to entertain you, deary?



The goat's in Aruba and the monkey's mad I didn't take him to Gay Days...


----------



## jeanigor

rosiep said:


> The goat's in Aruba and the monkey's mad I didn't take him to Gay Days...



I'd lend you my giraffe....but I am rather partial to it.


----------



## rosiep

jeanigor said:


> I'd lend you my giraffe....but I am rather partial to it.



How about a donkey? I like ***.


----------



## Kronk_Fan

Sphyrna said:


> It must be something with that picture, as I thought the same thing.  Well, I didn't wonder if I knew anyone in Akron, but I wondered if I saw him at SWW that year?



Where you at SWW in 2007???



rosiep said:


> Kronk_Fan meet Wally, Wally...Kronk_Fan. (Isn't he Cute?????)



Hello Wally!  So you're the crazy uncle...er...Yang...er...you're the Wally they talk about! I'm Kronk Fan!


----------



## rosiep

Kronk_Fan said:


> Hello Wally!  So you're the crazy uncle...er...Yang...er...you're the Wally they talk about! I'm Kronk Fan!



You had it right the first time.


----------



## wallyb

I'm nobodys uncle.
And crazy like a fox.


----------



## Sphyrna

Kronk_Fan said:


> Where you at SWW in 2007???



I was at SWW 2007, 2009, 2010.


----------



## jeanigor

wallyb said:


> I'm nobodys uncle.
> And crazy like a fox.



Not even the monkey's uncle?


----------



## rpmdfw

jeanigor said:


> Not even the monkey's uncle?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrO2FuWRueI


----------



## jeanigor

rpmdfw said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrO2FuWRueI



Exactly...but Wally only wishes he had the moves of Miss Funicello.


----------



## rpmdfw

jeanigor said:


> Not even the monkey's uncle?





jeanigor said:


> Exactly...but Wally only wishes he had the moves of Miss Funicello.



I don't know about that.

I've met Wally on numerous occasions.  I think he could move that way if he wanted to.


----------



## Kronk_Fan

Sphyrna said:


> I was at SWW 2007, 2009, 2010.



Do you remember what weekend you were there in 2007.  I was there during either the first or second weekends.  I was there for 2 weeks I remember that. If I remember right Kenny Baker, Bonnie Piesse, and Jay Laga'aia were there when I was there.  

I was there in 2005 too.  

So you must be a Star Wars fan too if you've gone to 3 Star Wars Weekends?


----------



## Sphyrna

I was there whatever weekend was Gay Days.  I love how SWW falls the same time as Gay Days.  I enjoy Star Wars.  I'm not sure I'd say I'm a huge fan, but definitely enjoy it.  I don't have a bunch of SW merchandise or anything.  I want to say I was there in 2005 too.  I know I was there for Gay Days that year, so most likely.  This year all I did Friday, the Gay Days day for DHS was Star Wars and TSM.  I enjoyed getting my pictures taken with the characters.  I didn't even attempt to get any autographs or anything.  I got a kick out of my stare down with Darth Maul.  Hopefully this weekend I'll get some of my pictures posted online.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Sphyrna said:


> I was there whatever weekend was Gay Days.  I love how SWW falls the same time as Gay Days.  I enjoy Star Wars.  I'm not sure I'd say I'm a huge fan, but definitely enjoy it.  I don't have a bunch of SW merchandise or anything.  I want to say I was there in 2005 too.  I know I was there for Gay Days that year, so most likely.  This year all I did Friday, the Gay Days day for DHS was Star Wars and TSM.  I enjoyed getting my pictures taken with the characters.  I didn't even attempt to get any autographs or anything.  I got a kick out of my stare down with Darth Maul.  Hopefully this weekend I'll get some of my pictures posted online.



I think Jim is closeted.  A closeted geek that is 

I love SWW's.  I try not to go, because I know I'll geek out and try and get fastpasses for all the celebs, and spend waaaayyy more money than I have on SW merch.


----------



## MAF

Kronk_Fan said:


> MAF:  thanks...just who i want to look like.  lol.  isn't pink the main staple of his wardrobe though?  i guess that's the last time i let my friend talk me into buying a hat...lol



It's cute!  I can't pull off hats so consider yourslelf lucky.  BTW Ashley's bro was the hottest one in that movie...


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

ConcKahuna said:


> I think Jim is closeted.  A closeted geek that is
> 
> I love SWW's.  I try not to go, because I know I'll geek out and try and get fastpasses for all the celebs, and spend waaaayyy more money than I have on SW merch.



We had fun this year.  DH, DS and I each stood in separate lines to get FPs for autographs so DS got to meet 3 guys.  I bought DS one of the SWW baseball caps (half price!) for the actors to sign.  I bought the throw blanket and a few pins, but we didn't go overboard on merchandise.


----------



## Sphyrna

Not a closeted geek at all, I proudly admit it.  Besides, geek is chic!   Although these days my geekiness is mostly focused on technology and gadgets.  I keep Engadget and Gizmodo up all day and keep refreshing to see what's new.  I visit a few other sites too but only once or twice a day.  I like SW and Star Trek too (although mostly TNG).

Star Wars stuff was the bulk of the souvenirs I bought this trip.  I did buy a couple Disney stuff, but the bulk was SW.  I bought the TIE fighter photo holder (Stormtrooper Donald's arm broke off getting it back home so I'll have to superglue it back on).  I bought the shirt and hat (bought the hat in 2007 too).  I bought 2 buttons like the Staples Easy button, Chewbacca and Darth Vader.  Every year I by the magnet.  I also bought the throw and AP holder pin.  I was tempted to buy a Mr. Potato Head but knew if I bought one I'd have to start getting the others.  Think that's about it.


----------



## WittyreaderLI

I figured I'd post an updated, post weight loss picture.  ;-) 

If you like what you see, don't be shy. hahaha


----------



## Kronk_Fan

Sphyrna said:


> I was there whatever weekend was Gay Days.  I love how SWW falls the same time as Gay Days.  I enjoy Star Wars.  I'm not sure I'd say I'm a huge fan, but definitely enjoy it.  I don't have a bunch of SW merchandise or anything.  I want to say I was there in 2005 too.  I know I was there for Gay Days that year, so most likely.  This year all I did Friday, the Gay Days day for DHS was Star Wars and TSM.  I enjoyed getting my pictures taken with the characters.  I didn't even attempt to get any autographs or anything.  I got a kick out of my stare down with Darth Maul.  Hopefully this weekend I'll get some of my pictures posted online.



Both times I was at SWW it was Gay Days too.  Although in 2005, I hadn't really accepted who I was.  And then in 2007 I was just accepting it, but I was with my friend and her kids so I didn't really get into the Gay Days.  




MAF said:


> It's cute!  I can't pull off hats so consider yourslelf lucky.  BTW Ashley's bro was the hottest one in that movie...



I usually can't pull off hats either.  I think this is the rare case.  My friend had to twist my arm to get me to buy the hat.  

Oh really?  Hmmmm....the hottest one in the movie?  Well in that case.....


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

rosiep said:


> But I'm bored and I've nothing to play with!



That is why I am glad I was born male


----------



## Sphyrna

Well Kronk, if you were at SWW over Gay Days perhaps I did see you and that's why your pic looks familiar.  I'll have to go through my pics and see if I spot you in any of them


----------



## WittyreaderLI

Anyone wanna give me a tip on why the pic I tried to upload woulnd't upload?


----------



## ConcKahuna

WittyreaderLI said:


> Anyone wanna give me a tip on why the pic I tried to upload woulnd't upload?



Where did you upload it to?  Imageshack is an easy one that doesn't require you to set up an account or anything.


----------



## WittyreaderLI

This is me. Feel free to say hi


----------



## rosiep

Hi!


----------



## WittyreaderLI

Greetings  Hahaha..I sound like someone from Mork and Mindy.


----------



## MAF

Kronk_Fan said:


> I usually can't pull off hats either.  I think this is the rare case.  My friend had to twist my arm to get me to buy the hat.
> 
> Oh really?  Hmmmm....the hottest one in the movie?  Well in that case.....



Yeah, I seem to buy clothing items and then I'm like I can't pull this off, why in the heck did I buy this?   ...and yeah you are quite hot.


----------



## RENThead09

WittyreaderLI said:


> Greetings  Hahaha..I sound like someone from Mork and Mindy.



NaNu...NaNu!


----------



## Kronk_Fan

Sphyrna said:


> Well Kronk, if you were at SWW over Gay Days perhaps I did see you and that's why your pic looks familiar.  I'll have to go through my pics and see if I spot you in any of them



That would be too funny if I popped up in some of your pics!



MAF said:


> Yeah, I seem to buy clothing items and then I'm like I can't pull this off, why in the heck did I buy this?   ...and yeah you are quite hot.



Thanks, MAF...you're pretty hot yourself!


----------



## TJM1976

Dont forget about me when mentioning hotness


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

TJM1976 said:


> Dont forget about me when mentioning hotness



I thought that was a given?


----------



## TJM1976

I<3EvilQueen said:


> I thought that was a given?



yeahhh.....  riiigghttt     LoL


----------



## ConcKahuna

TJM1976 said:


> yeahhh.....  riiigghttt     LoL



You're a total hottie!

BTW, text inc LOL


----------



## TJM1976

ConcKahuna said:


> You're a total hottie!
> 
> BTW, text inc LOL





yeah, yeah, yeah....   you 2 are just too kind. 

I fell asleep early last night, but responded this morning.


----------



## rosiep

TJM1976 said:


> yeah, yeah, yeah....   you 2 are just too kind.
> 
> I fell asleep early last night, but responded this morning.



For the record I think you're a cutie too!


----------



## RAPstar

Only real men wear pink Supe capes. Word.


----------



## OrlandoMike

RAPstar said:


> Only real men wear pink Supe capes. Word.



Jeff in Vegas.....

Paging Jeff in Vegas!


----------



## jeanigor

RAPstar said:


> Only real men wear pink Supe capes. Word.



That would look smashing with a tiara and lots of glitter!!!


----------



## wallyb

jeanigor said:


> That would look smashing with a tiara and lots of glitter!!!



... and nothing else. 

Always best not to over accessorize.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> ... and nothing else.
> 
> Always best not to over accessorize.



well -- a nice pair of pumps -- blushing dawn pink.


----------



## RAPstar

wallyb said:


> ... and nothing else.
> 
> Always best not to over accessorize.



That's what I always say. But you won't be seiing pictures of that. Not on here anyway. Mwahahahahahaha.


----------



## RAPstar

So I got kinda brave and made a video of me singing......so I decided to sare it with ya'll and this was the only thread that seemed somewhat appropriate. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqWVGgf1TGw


----------



## rosiep

RAPstar said:


> So I got kinda brave and made a video of me singing......so I decided to sare it with ya'll and this was the only thread that seemed somewhat appropriate.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqWVGgf1TGw



Bravo!!! Bravo!!

How cool that you shared it with us!


----------



## RAPstar

rosiep said:


> Bravo!!! Bravo!!
> 
> How cool that you shared it with us!



Thanks!


----------



## TJM1976

rosiep said:


> For the record I think you're a cutie too!



 awww Rosie, you are too kind!


----------



## rosiep

TJM1976 said:


> awww Rosie, you are too kind!




Now _I'm_ blushing....


----------



## MAF

RAPstar said:


> So I got kinda brave and made a video of me singing......so I decided to sare it with ya'll and this was the only thread that seemed somewhat appropriate.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqWVGgf1TGw



Cute!  I should post the one I took of myself singing Miley Cyrus.  Oh wait, that'll never happen...


----------



## RAPstar

MAF said:


> Cute!  I should post the one I took of myself singing Miley Cyrus.  Oh wait, that'll never happen...



I wanna see!!! It can't be any worse than the one I made today. I got bored!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oY7zYFe0Zs


----------



## mikelan6

RAPstar said:


> I wanna see!!! It can't be any worse than the one I made today. I got bored!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oY7zYFe0Zs



You are brave!


----------



## Sassagoula Billy

35 pounds ago:


----------



## Sassagoula Billy

50 pounds ago:






And that's my SO with me.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Sassagoula Billy said:


> 35 pounds ago:




I love that pic


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Sassagoula Billy said:


> 50 pounds ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's my SO with me.



You're too skinny... Eat a sandwich.. Kidding.  Great Pic


----------



## Sassagoula Billy

I<3EvilQueen said:


> I love that pic








I<3EvilQueen said:


> You're too skinny... Eat a sandwich.. Kidding.  Great Pic


----------



## Sphyrna

You're a cutie, Billy!


----------



## Sassagoula Billy

Sphyrna said:


> You're a cutie, Billy!



Thank you hon!


----------



## MAF

I love the "zen" pic too.  Very cute!


----------



## Sassagoula Billy

MAF said:


> I love the "zen" pic too.  Very cute!



My favorite nam myoho renge kyo spot on Earth!


----------



## Blocata

Do I look happy enough?  *sigh* Not the best, but the latest.






Older, about 40 pounds ago at Downtown Disney.


----------



## ConcKahuna

I love that shirt!


----------



## Sphyrna

Yea, that's a great shirt!


----------



## MAF

I was about to say the same thing about that shirt too!    Oh and the guy who's wearing it isn't too bad either.


----------



## Blocata

HAHAHAHA!  The shirt is the star here I see!  

You wanna know a secret?

*looks around making sure the coast is clear from un-cool people*

Bought it at Walmart.  $5.


----------



## RENThead09

Blocata said:


> HAHAHAHA!  The shirt is the star here I see!
> 
> You wanna know a secret?
> 
> *looks around making sure the coast is clear from un-cool people*
> 
> Bought it at Walmart.  $5.



They have Wal-mart's in SoDak?

HAHAHAHA  My dad went to school in Huron.

Great pic man!


----------



## Blocata

RENThead09 said:


> They have Wal-mart's in SoDak?
> 
> HAHAHAHA  My dad went to school in Huron.
> 
> Great pic man!



Yes, we have Walmarts.  Also have cars and, as you can see in the picture, computers!

I am about 2 1/2 hours south of Huron.  So your dad went to the nursing school .. or lived there for a while?


----------



## RENThead09

Dont think it was a nursing school "back in the day"  He got his teaching degree.  

Glad to hear there is electricty to run them computators.   

SoDak also has the Roosevelt Marching Band down in Sioux Falls.  A great program that the band I work with marches against.


----------



## Blocata

RENThead09 said:


> Dont think it was a nursing school "back in the day"  He got his teaching degree.
> 
> Glad to hear there is electricty to run them computators.
> 
> SoDak also has the Roosevelt Marching Band down in Sioux Falls.  A great program that the band I work with marches against.



Yep, Roosevelt has some chops.  Although Yankton (my city) aint no slouch either.


----------



## RENThead09

We need to get them over to Minnesota to do the Irondale show!  Welcome to the boards and enjoy man!  Cant wait to hear about your trip.  I am just planning mine for January to run the Half Marathon.


----------



## RAPstar

MAF said:


> Oh and the guy who's wearing it isn't too bad either.



This!


----------



## Blocata

RAPstar said:


> This!





OH you guys.  Lying isn't very nice.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Blocata said:


> HAHAHAHA!  The shirt is the star here I see!



I don't like to come off as too forward or easy.

Online.


----------



## rpmdfw

ConcKahuna said:


> I don't like to come off as too forward or easy.
> 
> Online.


----------



## chwgmjay

RAPstar said:


> This!



I concur.


----------



## chwgmjay

RENThead09 said:


> They have Wal-mart's in SoDak?
> 
> HAHAHAHA  My dad went to school in Huron.
> 
> Great pic man!



Hey now. I was born in SoDak. It's pretty awesome!


----------



## RENThead09

chwgmjay said:


> Hey now. I was born in SoDak. It's pretty awesome!



But you have made the journey across the frozen tundra to the land of gophers and the Gay 90's (unless you are more of a Saloon type of guy).

Of course if everyone in SoDak is as cute as Samuel of Datoka, then I guess it cant be all that bad.


----------



## Blocata

I hung out with my grandma and the rest of the cousins on that side tonight.  Grandma had a brain anurysm in June, and she is starting to show some awesome progress.  Anyway, I want to share the picture.


----------



## RENThead09

Love G'ma's Cabella's shirt.  That store is AMAZING!


----------



## chwgmjay

RENThead09 said:


> But you have made the journey across the frozen tundra to the land of gophers and the Gay 90's (unless you are more of a Saloon type of guy).
> 
> Of course if everyone in SoDak is as cute as Samuel of Datoka, then I guess it cant be all that bad.



I haven't been to either... I'm not into bars/don't really drink (except at Epcot).


----------



## SpectroMan71




----------



## gotrojansgo

At Rockefeller Plaza during my internship this summer...






And, just for fun, a section I'll call "This is Why You're Single":

#1: I drink wine out of styrofoam bowls:






#2: I wear hats like this:






#3: I sexually harass my friends:


----------



## jeanigor

Cute pics and welcome!


gotrojansgo said:


> And, just for fun, a section I'll call "This is Why You're Single":
> 
> #1: I drink wine out of styrofoam bowls:
> 
> #2: I wear hats like this:
> 
> #3: I sexually harass my friends:



#1. Could be worse....could be beer....

#2. That hat is adorable.

#3. You mean you aren't supposed to do that with your friends???


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

SpectroMan71 said:


>



I glanced at this photo and thought "Why does the dog look so pixelated?"  Um, HELLO, it's a Lego dog!   OBVIOUSLY it has been a very long day.


----------



## gotrojansgo

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> I glanced at this photo and thought "Why does the dog look so pixelated?"  Um, HELLO, it's a Lego dog!   OBVIOUSLY it has been a very long day.



I didn't even notice that!  And it's only 3:15 pm...guess I need to run to Starbucks.


----------



## ConcKahuna

gotrojansgo said:


> #3: I sexually harass my friends:



I <3 the faux-scandalized look on the face of the guy behind you


----------



## Heva2015

Best pic I could find god help me...I'm the blonde one.


----------



## wallyb

SpectroMan71 said:


>



Aaaaaaaah yummm!


----------



## jeanigor

Fighting through the brush at OKW earlier this month.


----------



## wallyb

Me - at a character _*"meet and greet"*_ at WDW.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Me - at a character _*"meet and greet"*_ at WDW.



FREAK!!!

Poor Mickey


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> FREAK!!!
> 
> Poor Mickey



He looks happy to me.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> He looks happy to me.



Its a fake smile.


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> He looks happy to me.



Typical Disney Cast Member fake smile!


----------



## jeanigor

wallyb said:


> He looks happy to me.



Its easy to please an octogenarian. They don't have high standards.


----------



## jamieandben

jeanigor said:


> Its easy to please an octogenarian. They don't have high standards.



 Good one.


----------



## wallyb

jeanigor said:


> Its easy to please an octogenarian. They don't have high standards.



Micky's an octogenarian?


----------



## jeanigor

wallyb said:


> Micky's an octogenarian?



He'll be 82 on Nov. 18 of this year.


----------



## wallyb

jeanigor said:


> He'll be 82 on Nov. 18 of this year.



Interesting.
Now how many octogenarian have you slept with to come by this Data?
You do it to get their Med ... right?


----------



## jeanigor

wallyb said:


> Interesting.
> Now how many octogenarian have you slept with to come by this Data?
> You do it to get their Med ... right?



None. Between you and my little brother, all the old men are taken.....


----------



## wallyb

jeanigor said:


> None. Between you and my little brother, all the old men are taken.....



I don't discriminate.


----------



## RENThead09

gotrojansgo said:


> #1: I drink wine out of styrofoam bowls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2: I wear hats like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3: I sexually harass my friends:



I definitely need to go to a USC game this year if the student body is this cute!

And the Panda Hat picture is ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## jimpossible87

nevermind I have magically forgotten how to post pictures


----------



## ConcKahuna

jimpossible87 said:


> nevermind I have magically forgotten how to post pictures



1)  Host the pic somewhere (like Imageshack or Photobucket).

2)  Copy the link

3)  Click the yellow box with the mountains on top of the posting window when you make a new post (near the font stuff).

4)  Past the URL in the popup and press OK!


----------



## Sphyrna

ConcKahuna said:


> I <3 the faux-scandalized look on the face of the guy behind you



I love the look of the guy in the black tank top.  He's smexy!!


----------



## MAF

jeanigor said:


> Fighting through the brush at OKW earlier this month.



Ooh I like your new haircut!


----------



## Sphyrna

wallyb said:


> Me - at a character _*"meet and greet"*_ at WDW.



Now I understand what they mean about CM's getting paid so little and having to put up with so much!


----------



## gotrojansgo

I may or may not have nightmares because of Mickey's creepy face half-covered by the sheets...dammit.


----------



## Sassagoula Billy

I've decided to drop the gimmicks and show you the real Sassagoula Billy.  My Talbots pilgrimage was life-changing and I'm not turning back.

EDIT:  Okay, so I turned back.  I couldn't even handle the ugly.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Sassagoula Billy said:


> EDIT:  Okay, so I turned back.  I couldn't even handle the ugly.



Translation:  I am embarrassed by my incredible casual good looks.


----------



## RAPstar

Sassagoula Billy said:


> I've decided to drop the gimmicks and show you the real Sassagoula Billy.  My Talbots pilgrimage was life-changing and I'm not turning back.
> 
> EDIT:  Okay, so I turned back.  I couldn't even handle the ugly.



And thanks to your new siggie I'm gonna have "The Revolutionary Costume of Today" stuck in my head the rest of the day.


Staaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaunnnnnnnnnccccccccch!


----------



## Blocata




----------



## ConcKahuna

Blocata said:


>



See.  My last post was right.


----------



## Blocata

ConcKahuna said:


> See.  My last post was right.



<--- is confused.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Blocata said:


> <--- is confused.



Don't worry.  I am too and I posted it.


----------



## chwgmjay

Blocata said:


>



I stand by my previous comments. Very cute.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Blocata said:


>



If you lean to the left a little, those coke things would have made mouse ears!


----------



## Sassagoula Billy

ConcKahuna said:


> Translation:  I am embarrassed by my incredible casual good looks.



Hardly.



RAPstar said:


> And thanks to your new siggie I'm gonna have "The Revolutionary Costume of Today" stuck in my head the rest of the day.
> 
> 
> Staaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaunnnnnnnnnccccccccch!



STAUNCH women, we just don't weaken!


----------



## jeanigor

wallyb said:


> Me - at a character _*"meet and greet"*_ at WDW.



This rendering of a new dinosaur species made me think of Wally.





Scientists found him in Utah. Distant cousin?


----------



## DVCDan36

Let's see if this works.  This is an older picture of me (left side) and my SO (right side).  


Edit:  Darn, didn't work.  How do I post pictures?


----------



## ConcKahuna

DVCDan36 said:


> Let's see if this works.  This is an older picture of me (left side) and my SO (right side).
> 
> 
> Edit:  Darn, didn't work.  How do I post pictures?



You have to host them online (imageshack.com is the easiest IMHO), then copy the URL link.

WHen you post, the top of the window you are typing in (near the font options) has a yellow box with a mountain.  Click on that and copy the URL into the window that pops up.


----------



## DVCDan36

ConcKahuna said:


> You have to host them online (imageshack.com is the easiest IMHO), then copy the URL link.
> 
> WHen you post, the top of the window you are typing in (near the font options) has a yellow box with a mountain.  Click on that and copy the URL into the window that pops up.



Ok, I'll have to try that.  Thank you.


----------



## Rememberingthe70s

Okay, let's see if I can do this ...






Got it!


----------



## rosiep

Rememberingthe70s said:


> Okay, let's see if I can do this ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it!



CUTIE!!! Too bad  I'm not your type....damn breasts!


----------



## Rememberingthe70s

rosiep said:


> CUTIE!!! Too bad  I'm not your type....damn breasts!



Story of my life, RosieP!


----------



## mikelan6

Rememberingthe70s said:


> Okay, let's see if I can do this ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it!



Gosh, all these adorable men, yet none near me. LOL


----------



## njchris

That's a me...


----------



## kingLouiethe1

jeanigor said:


> This rendering of a new dinosaur species made me think of Wally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scientists found him in Utah. Distant cousin?



Wally's very sensitive about his age, while many of us think of him as a dinosaur, none of us talks about it!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

njchris said:


> That's a me...



Very nice pic... and it is amazing that you got that wind blown look on the Tomorrowland Speedway


----------



## njchris

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Very nice pic... and it is amazing that you got that wind blown look on the Tomorrowland Speedway


 HAHAAHAH


----------



## Rememberingthe70s

Blocata said:


>



Awful cute!!

Sorry your trip was cancelled. If you have a sudden windfall, I'm going to have to insist you go to WDW the week of Jan 24!


----------



## Rememberingthe70s

njchris said:


> That's a me...



Great photo! Now there are two things I have to know. 

1. Is that fancy convertible your car?

(Sheer jealousy ... we have a white Mercury old-lady-mobile.)

2. As a former city dweller - Is that the turnpike? (Shudder.)


----------



## njchris

Rememberingthe70s said:


> Great photo! Now there are two things I have to know.
> 
> 1. Is that fancy convertible your car?
> 
> (Sheer jealousy ... we have a white Mercury old-lady-mobile.)


 Yes that's mine, it's a Mini Cooper convertible.  so fun.  





> 2. As a former city dweller - Is that the turnpike? (Shudder.)


 hahaah No!!  Although I will be on the turnpike all the way down when I drive to Fl. for my trip in Feb/March.


----------



## DVCDan36

njchris said:


> Although I will be on the turnpike all the way down when I drive to Fl. for my trip in Feb/March.



Seems like we will be down there at the same time.  Though I am only doing one week.  Can't wait to go this time.  Going to try and relax for once, but will be taking my friends kids on rides.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Me and Lotso






Epcot Gay Days


----------



## insoin

Lee Matthews said:


> Me and Lotso



Such a cute picture!


----------



## jeanigor

Lee Matthews said:


> Me and Lotso





insoin said:


> Such a cute picture!



I concur. Realy cute photo.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Thank You


----------



## npmommie

RAPstar said:


> So I got kinda brave and made a video of me singing......so I decided to sare it with ya'll and this was the only thread that seemed somewhat appropriate.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqWVGgf1TGw



that was great!  You have a nice voice, that is one of my all time favorite elton songs


----------



## MAF

May I ask how old you are?  Hopefully that doesn't come across as rude.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Not sure if you were asking me or not? Im 23


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Lee Matthews said:


> Not sure if you were asking me or not? Im 23



I'm glad somebody asked!  I was thinking you don't look any older than my DS14!   That's not a bad thing.


----------



## Lee Matthews

23 is hardly that young. I do try to look as young as i can though. It's flattering lol

And whats a DS14?


----------



## jeanigor

Lee Matthews said:


> 23 is hardly that young. I do try to look as young as i can though. It's flattering lol
> 
> And whats a DS14?



 I used to think that too. Then father time caught up with me...


DS14 = *D*isney/Dear *S*on *14* (years old)


----------



## npmommie

Lee Matthews said:


> 23 is hardly that young.




I used to think that too, then like jean time caught me.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Lee Matthews said:


> 23 is hardly that young. I do try to look as young as i can though. It's flattering lol
> 
> And whats a DS14?



Wait until you are 40.  Then 23 is VERRRRRY young! 

DS is my son.  He is 14 - will be 15 in January.

You will see a lot of those acronyms around here - DH = Husband, DW = Wife, DS = Son, DD = Daughter, DP = Partner (either gender), MIL = Mother in law, FIL = Father in law, DF = Father, DM = Mom, DB = Brother, DSis = Sister because DS means son, etc.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Lee Matthews said:


> 23 is hardly that young. I do try to look as young as i can though. It's flattering lol
> 
> And whats a DS14?



23 is hardly old enough to drink, it's still VERY young, no matter what the 19-21 crowd seems to think 

Contrary to what some of the gay community seems to think these days, life doesn't stop at 25


----------



## MAF

Lee Matthews said:


> Not sure if you were asking me or not? Im 23



Ok now I don't feel bad for thinking you are cute.


----------



## Lee Matthews

I know i know, i always get mistaken for being younger.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Also MAF, how can you be the thread starter and not have your photo on here?


----------



## TJM1976

Lee Matthews said:


> Also MAF, how can you be the thread starter and not have your photo on here?




MAF posted his photo at one point.  He's in the same club as you, Lee.  The cute club!

As far as acronyms...  head over to the Theme Park threads.  Sometimes I even get confused!  IASW =  Its a Small World   BTMRR = Big Thunder Mountain Railroad   DHS = Disney's Hollywood Stidios


----------



## Lee Matthews

I need to see a photo now 

Well thanks for the compliments, it sweet as i don't personally agree. I can understand that people love my british accent though


----------



## VinnyDisney

Ok, so I reintroduced myself in the other thread and I guess this is where the photos are to be posted. There's a lot more discussion board etiquette then I ever imagined! lol

So here are some photos from my last solo birthday trip January 2010, and I cannot wait for my coming up solo birthday trip January 2011!!!

Alice shared breakfast with me!





One of my favorite places EVER!





Best Snow White EVER!





One of the best 'snacks' EVER! And who shares it's enough to share?! I finished it all easily!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

VinnyDisney said:


> Ok, so I reintroduced myself in the other thread and I guess this is where the photos are to be posted. There's a lot more discussion board etiquette then I ever imagined! lol
> 
> So here are some photos from my last solo birthday trip January 2010, and I cannot wait for my coming up solo birthday trip January 2011!!!
> 
> Alice shared breakfast with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite places EVER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Snow White EVER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best 'snacks' EVER! And who shares it's enough to share?! I finished it all easily!




Yay, another Atlantan


----------



## Sassagoula Billy

ConcKahuna said:


> Contrary to what some of the gay community seems to think these days, life doesn't stop at 25



Really?  It certainly feels that way...


----------



## Lee Matthews

LuisT said:


> Here's me in Dallas a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the one of the right.



gorgeous


----------



## insoin

Lee Matthews said:


> I need to see a photo now
> 
> Well thanks for the compliments, it sweet as i don't personally agree. I can understand that people love my british accent though



Oh did you say British Accent.....


----------



## Lee Matthews

lol indeed


----------



## rosiep

Accent? Oh hell darling, you're gonna get me in big trouble on that ship!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

So Lee comes to town and doesn't tell anybody that he's here?


----------



## Lee Matthews

uh? don't quite understand you


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Lee Matthews said:


> uh? don't quite understand you



There are lots of people on the forum who live in Dallas.  If we knew you were going to be here we could have arranged a meet.


----------



## Lee Matthews

ah ok, gotcha. Yeah never been anywhere other than orlando so far.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Lee Matthews said:


> ah ok, gotcha. Yeah never been anywhere other than orlando so far.



Mr. Z and his partner, Gypsybear and his partner, DH, DS and I get together for lunch or breakfast sometimes.  We would have been happy to arrange to meet up and say hello to you!  Let us know if you are coming back to Dallas.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Ive never been to Dallas anyway. More likely see you folks at WDW or on the cruise


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Lee Matthews said:


> Ive never been to Dallas anyway. More likely see you folks at WDW or on the cruise



OH!!!  I completely misread the post!  NO WONDER you were confused!!   You QUOTED somebody else's pic, saying they were in Dallas.  OK, NOW I see.  Sorry about that!

OK, so who is this that was in Dallas???  LuisT?  Where is LuisT?  Luis should have told us he was coming to town!


----------



## Lee Matthews

Haha it's ok. I certainly hope LuisT lets me know if he's ever in the neighbourhood


----------



## MAF

That picture was posted ages ago, Luis hasn't posted on the Dis in years.


----------



## Lee Matthews

oops. We are needing more new photos me thinks


----------



## insoin

Lee Matthews said:


> lol indeed



Well now we need an audio file to hear it.


----------



## Lee Matthews

its just a typical london'ish' accent lol


----------



## wallyb

Lee Matthews said:


> its just a typical london'ish' accent lol


Posh?


----------



## RENThead09

Lee Matthews said:


> its just a typical london'ish' accent lol



Totally makin me miss some Manchester right now.  LOVE the UK "sounds".


----------



## don.mickey

I dont think posting pictures will help...its about inner beauty!


----------



## Dead Robot

Pew pew! We're getting ready for our Star Wars weekend same-trooper PDAs



Kiss kiss bang bang by deadrobot, on Flickr


----------



## Blocata

Updated pics


----------



## RENThead09

Blocata said:


> Updated pics




Great new pics man.  Hope you are staying warm and dry up there.  Crazy snow.   But that just gives you more time to stay inside and take more pictures to post!


----------



## JarethDrakul

This is the only picture I have of myself after my old computer crashed (a blessing as I hate pictures of me):




The worst picture of me possible


----------



## ct_mickey

Here's one from my last trip in July 2010.  Anyone else from Southwestern CT?

-Mark


----------



## ct_mickey

ct_mickey said:


> Here's one from my last trip in July 2010.  Anyone else from Southwestern CT?
> 
> -Mark


OK.... so, what's the secret in getting the picture to show up?  I am not allowed to post attachments, and the link to my Facebook photo is not working.  I'll try again.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4629943


----------



## JoeyAnyc

Here's a new photo from my Dec 2010 trip. I can visit the lights all night long with LOTS of hot chocolate


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

JoeyAnyc said:


> Here's a new photo from my Dec 2010 trip. I can visit the lights all night long with LOTS of hot chocolate



That is a great pic


----------



## OrlandoMike

Last call.....


----------



## Heva2015

Couldn't remember if I'd done this or not...

Me with the curly purple hair...muncho drunken!


----------



## Tony-NJ

JoeyAnyc said:


> Here's a new photo from my Dec 2010 trip. I can visit the lights all night long with LOTS of hot chocolate




Great picture Joey - and of the lights in the backround too!


----------



## Corbisblue

I posted these in the new introduce yourself thread. Thought I'd throw them in here as well for those that aren't visiting the other thread.

Taken in WDW





Infront of Cinderella's Castle in Tokyo Disneyland





A typical night out


----------



## Santi

OMG ME.
jk.





...
I LIKE THE FIRST ONE BETTER.


----------



## MagicMark

Apologies - I didn't realise there was a newer and updated intro/pic thread, so will post there! oops!!!


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor




----------



## Chachi

a Pocahontas Pin and Wonder Woman T shirt!!!!!!! you're my kind of people


----------



## Myhappythought5

so I am kinda new to this board. Been a lurker and recently have come out to friends and family. But one thing everyone has always know is how much I love Disney.


----------



## DisneyDork1969

So how do I insert a pic into my post...I'm having problems...Thanks!


----------

